#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-10
<doko> fabbione: with a amd64-k8-smp kernel, the keyboard gets very unresponsive, when the machine is under normal load (two processes, regular disk I/O). when typing I get some characters twice or triple
<fabbione> lucky you!!!!
<fabbione> you don't need to type as much as i do to get the same crap
<fabbione> doko: you better try 2.6.10 and see if the problem is there too
<doko> heh ... rebooting to hoary doesn't show tis
<fabbione> also.. file a bug.. it's unlikely we will even attempt to fix it for breezy
<fabbione> if you boot 2.6.12 non-smp, does it work?
<doko> no
<fabbione> so it's generic .12 for you..
<fabbione> i am running amd64-k8 here
<fabbione> no problems..
<fabbione> it might be your keyboard is shy
<doko> yes, mostly seen when removing a build tree (on a RAID-0 xfs fs) and typing in another window.
<doko> your disks are too slow ...
<fabbione> or too fast
<fabbione> it sounds like an IRQ problem..
<fabbione> meh xfs.
<fabbione> why on earth do you use that crap....
<fabbione> doko: does your mobo support APIC?
<fabbione> if so try to turn it off
<fabbione> or boot with noapic
<fabbione> i had problems on mine
<fabbione> but like yours..
<fabbione> mine was crashing hard
<doko> ok, will try, currently OOo2 help is building ...
<fabbione> ok..
<fabbione> just don't upload gcc anymore
<fabbione> or i will kill you
<fabbione> sparc is bootable and it can even install
<fabbione> you so much don't want me upset after breezy release :P
<fabbione> do you? ;)
<fabbione> anyway.. i was just kidding... about the "kill you"...
<fabbione> i will eat you alive :P
<fabbione> later
<doko> see you
<KRavEN> anyone in?  I had some questions on using the rules file to build from source
<fabbione> KRavEN: just ask
<fabbione> somebody will answer
<KRavEN> well, I trimmed down my config quite a bit and i have it building jsut fine, I was just wondering if there was an easier way to get it to complete the debian/rules binary-udebs than to edit each file in debian/d-i/shared to comment out the unused modules
<KRavEN> also having to go through and delete all the files that have empty categories
<fabbione> no there is no way
<KRavEN> I saw you talking abotu something similar in an old weblog
<fabbione> if you change configs and modules
<fabbione> you need to update the udeb files
<fabbione> no otherway around that
<KRavEN> was hoping there was a script that would take th eoutput from the install modules and then build the correct shared links
<KRavEN> okay, thaks
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> you can't do it automatically
<fabbione> because there is no mapping between modules name/position and their scope
<KRavEN> nice work on breezy btw, I'm very happy with it for the last month since I moved from hoary
<dilinger> i need to fix my breezy box, it stopped booting after a kernel upgrade :/
<KRavEN> heh. forgot to keep an old one in grub?
<dilinger> no, the old one's around, but grub ignores my usb keyboard
<KRavEN> ahh, damn old bios
<dilinger> and i don't have a ps2 keyboard unpacked
<KRavEN> sometimes screwing wit the bios usb KB settings will fix it
<KRavEN> depeding on the bios 
<fabbione> dilinger: yo
<fabbione> KRavEN: thanks
<KRavEN> heh, I can feel your pain, i have a MB that has no ps2 ports at all
<KRavEN> is there any way to get it to spit out all its complaints before erroring out? like after the copy-modules and the find-dups?
<KRavEN> got copy modules done by exporting the sourcedir and then just doing the kernel-wedge copy-modules repeatedly until I got them all but I cant do the same with fidn-dups
<fabbione> no you need to solve one problem at a time
<dilinger> fabbione: hey
<dilinger> fabbione: will the schedules for ubz be known in advance?
<fabbione> dilinger: you mean the specific BOFs sessions?
<dilinger> yea
<fabbione> or just the general schedule?
<fabbione> no ide
<fabbione> a
<dilinger> if there's a kernel BOF, i'd like to be around for it
<fabbione> i think they are trying to use LP for it
<fabbione> but i am not sure what's the status tbh
<dilinger> LP?
<fabbione> dilinger:  i will let you know.. stay tuned
<fabbione> Launchpad
<dilinger> ok
<fabbione> we planned a kernel bof
<fabbione> and i added another one
<fabbione> to evaluate other directions
<fabbione> like a more conservative kernel for the 5 years server support
<dilinger> 5 years?  that sounds like a security nightmare :)
<fabbione> dilinger: 5 for servers 3 for desktop
<KRavEN> does that require you never do a kernel revision?
<KRavEN> like to a new version
<fabbione> KRavEN: once a kernel is in stable.. it's only security updates
<fabbione> so no new versions
<KRavEN> is there a trick to getting the restricted modules to build?  doesnt seem to like the linux-headers
<fabbione> KRavEN: we can't ensure that lrm will built with custom kernels
<KRavEN> ahh
<fabbione> you might want to check debian/control.stub
<fabbione> and stuff like that
<KRavEN> yeah, I edited that to what shoudl work but I get a lot of no such file or directory warnings for include files, ill keep looking
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<BenC> hey
<BenC> thanks for the upload in my absense
<fabbione> i did no upload
<fabbione> i have one pending
<fabbione> please let's keep it there as it is
<fabbione> there is a security issue and several sparc fixes
<BenC> "I did no" == "I did one"?
<fabbione> i did no uploads
<fabbione> i have one pending with .22
<BenC> I got an upload notification for .21
<fabbione> they are all lamont work :)
<BenC> ah
<BenC> I read the changelog wrong
<lamont__> twas a bad start-of-week
<BenC> lamont: everything good with ia64 now?
<lamont__> I think so
<BenC> is ia64 a supported arch for breezy?
<fabbione> nope
<lamont__> need to retest, but at least we have a kernel.
<BenC> sweet
<lamont__> not canonical-supported, that's true
<BenC> installable ia64 cd's now?
<lamont__> should be
<lamont__> although I think you want the RCC
<lamont__> which should be RSN
<BenC> netboot?
<lamont__> trick is to make sure that the kernel you have is -9.21
<lamont__> netboot should "just work" - completely untested
<lamont__> -20 was a netboot-only kernel, since IDE was completely fubar
<lamont__> and really uninteresting on ide-hdd machines
<BenC> I think my i2k is scsi
* lamont__ burns a current-ish ia64 live cd to test taht
<lamont__> hppa live is, well, mada
<fabbione> BenC: are you good with the changes in .22??
<fabbione> they are all tested
<BenC> yes
<BenC> any reason we don't have CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND enabled?
<BenC> bug 12310 claims it fixes his crashing when resuming with USB mouse installed
<fabbione> BenC: it was marked as highly experimental
<fabbione> so we can probably turn it on for dapper
<lamont__> BenC: current breezy live ia64 is not happy, need to wait for the new builds that I think Kamion is making now
<BenC> ok
<BenC> the usb controllers seem to use the same code for CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND as it does for CONFIG_PM
<BenC> but the usb core takes extra steps like suspending devices when CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is enabled
<fabbione> BenC: in any case we so much don't want to test that now :)
<BenC> yeah, just wishing we could
<BenC> lot of usb/resume related bugs
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> though luck
<crimsun> fabbione: will .22 be uploaded post-RC?
<fabbione> crimsun: yes.. RC is now
<crimsun> fabbione: ok, thanks. I've uploaded a dpatch for #15031 that should really be in Breezy, since it prevents an OOPS on boot.
<fabbione> looking in a sec
<fabbione> crimsun: no
<fabbione> we are not going to apply that patch
<fabbione> not for breezy at least
<crimsun> fabbione: all right.
<fabbione> it's just too intrusive
<crimsun> indeed
<fabbione> 87K of changes.. i will get mdz hang us on a cross and burn us alive
* doko starts watching
<crimsun> ugh, that alc880 is a beast. It's the only one that's OOPSing on boot - all the other codecs with the Intel HDA work just fine.
<fabbione> though luck
<zul> blah..sendmail
<jbailey> I like sendmali
<jbailey> Sendmail is cuddly.
<zul> sendmail is a beast that should be put down
<jbailey> Whyever for?
<jbailey> It's simply to configure.
<jbailey> It's fast.
<jbailey> It's well used.
<jbailey> And in a pinch, you can make it do *anything*
<zul> bleah..not when you have bad experiences with it
<zul> must...watch...hockey
<jbailey> Really?
<jbailey> I know few people with bad experiences with sendmail
<jbailey> Or at least, few people who haven't done something silly like try to edit sendmail.cf directly. =)
<jbailey> But that's like editting your gnome configs by using hexedit on the binaries.
<fabbione> why not?
<fabbione> you don't like the fun?
<jbailey> fabbione: Dude.
<jbailey> fabbione: I enjoy the fun of editting binaries with a hex editor. =)
<fabbione> ehhe
<jbailey> But the canonical way of doing it is editting the sendmail.mc file. =)
<fabbione> given that old admin did left one
<jbailey> fabbione: Well, it depends how ugly the old admin's changes were.
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-11
<zul> quiet
* lamont lets a not-quite-spam message through to kernel-team
<lamont> but it was a tossup....
<zul> spam spam spam...lovely spam..
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-12
<zul> heylo
<jbailey> Zoool
<zul> the only one..
<jbailey> How's things in Ottawa-land?
<zul> good...rainy though
<jbailey> Same here.
<jbailey> I think Montral and Ottawa share weather patterns
<zul> im going to the season opener at the corel center tomorrow...wohoo
<zul> yeah
<jbailey> Err.
<zul> its cold as well
<jbailey> I'm assuming you don't mean that they close the Corel Centre for the summmer..
<zul> no its open for concerts and stuff and they have a couple of restraunts and a ymca or something
<jbailey> Ah.  What will they be showing tomorrow?
<zul> senators vs sabres
<jbailey> Sounds like names of Sports teams.  Which sport?
<zul> hockey
<jbailey> Oh cool!  Have they stopped being on strike now?
<jbailey> I saw a hockey game on TV the other night, but I wasn't sure if it was more overseas stuff.
<zul> yeah they stopped a couple of months ago season just started on wednesday
<zul> my productivity goes way down now ;)
<jbailey> Nice.
<jbailey> Although I can see taking a year off being good for the soul.
<jbailey> So good on 'em for taking a sebaticle =)
<zul> yeah they can live like normal people for once without their money
<jbailey> If they didn't have enough saved up and invested to live off the residuals, then its their own problem.
<jbailey> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<jbailey> (for zul)
<zul> heh...thanks
<zul> hey johnm 
<fabbione> yo
<BenC> hey fab
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> BenC: did you finish your movement?
<fabbione> we could seriously make use of your e3k now
<fabbione> given that davem just fixed oo2 for us
<BenC> yeah, but no internet at the new house yet
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> ETA?
<BenC> next week
<fabbione> *sighs*
<BenC> I had to get satellite internet
<BenC> the cable company pretty much fed me full of shit, and then wanted to quote me $28,000 to get cable run to my house (4900 feet of cable at $7/foot)
<fabbione> doh
<fabbione> are they nuts?
<BenC> not sure, but I accused of being nuts :)
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> we are really on the edge right now.. timewise
<BenC> not even sure why they would bother quoting me that at all
<fabbione> and people keep uploading tons of pkgs for main
<fabbione> anyway davem is running breezy on a couple of his sparcs..
<fabbione> he seems pretty happy with it
<fabbione> modulo firefox crashing
<jbailey> BenC: Sattelite internet pretty much makes using your sparcs unlikely. =)
<jbailey> Or doing anything interactice over that link, really...
<\sh> BenC: up+downstream over sat, or only downstream?
<BenC> both
<BenC> they have a 2Mbs down, 1Mbs up package
<BenC> yeah, the latency is bad, but it should be ok
<\sh> BenC: nice :) ok..forget the 512ms latency..in 1997 we did some experiments with internet over sat as backup lines for ISPs in germany
<BenC> I had sat internet a few years ago, but it was only 64k up, so I'm hoping this will be a little better
<\sh> BenC: at this time it was quite expensive 30k DM installation costs (sat dish 4.50m diameter and some other special german goverment stuff) and the line itself was 3mbit down + 1mbit up and was 10k DM per month
<BenC> plus the hardware they have now is stand-alone and acts as a router
<BenC> so I don't need to have win98 running my LAN and reboot it every 3 hours
<fabbione> ehehe
<BenC> IIRC, they use hughes equipment now, which would mean that the router is a linux based system
<johnm> 'lo all
<johnm> zul: hi
<BenC> hey johnm
<johnm> Just got home, so it's a bit belated.
<johnm> BenC: whats the possibility of long-haul wireless?
<johnm> BenC: 3.4Ghz or even microwave?
<fabbione> they are expensive
* johnm hugs the luxury of working on an Island telecoms network :)
<johnm> I worked for the Teleco, and now for the competing ISP.
<fabbione> i am happy with my 6Mb adsl
<fabbione> :)
<johnm> We have a license for this stuff, so i tend to enhoy 25mbit or so just for me :)
<johnm> Not many places im the UK are dealing with ADSL2+ yes
<fabbione> ehhe not too bad
<johnm> in*
<fabbione> i hope we will get fibers soon here..
<johnm> yet*
<fabbione> at least that's the plan for the block
<johnm> where is here? :)
<mkrufky> is this a new technology?  i havent heard of 2.4 Ghz wifi band
<johnm> 3.4?
<fabbione> johnm: dk.
<mkrufky> oops.. thats what i meant
<johnm> fabbione: ah.. nice.
<mkrufky> of course we all know 2.4Ghz
<fabbione> yup..
<johnm> mkrufky: it's not new. but it's not very common
<fabbione> up to 100Mb
<fabbione> fiber
<johnm> fabbione: would be nice. That would be cheap kit im sure :\
<mkrufky> johnm:  wow... very interesting... does it have a name?
<fabbione> johnm: it is cheap :)
<johnm> fabbione: always a good thing for consumers
<johnm> mkrufky: Not particular. it's all ATM stuff ostly. Check out Cambridge Broadband
<fabbione> yeah
<mkrufky> ah, ok
<johnm> :(
<johnm> email is such a burden!
<johnm> not sure what anyone else is like.. would be interesting to know, but I get about 700 mails a day (roughly). Out of that 45% is legitimate mail. Out of that there are about 30% which I can safely ignore.
<johnm> Seems to take forever!
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> 700 emails is NOTHING
<johnm> Are you including or excluding LKML+friends? :)
<fabbione> run amavis-ng or something..
<johnm> yeah, I considered that.
<fabbione> i am not subbed to LKML anymore
<johnm> I do have it on my server, but my server is dead until I setup sticks somewhere else.
<fabbione> between friends, mailing list and no LKML i get around 3K emails/day already filtered
<johnm> So everything right now is clientside, except for procmail serverside.
<johnm> Thats a little more than me :)
<fabbione> last week it went down to a 1K or so
<mkrufky> i have about the same
<johnm> I think im about 2k give or take a few hundred with lists.
<BenC> johnm: not likely around where I am, I looked into long range wireless about a year ago, and there's just no one around to do it
<mkrufky> i just tell my friends to call me
<fabbione> given that i unsubbed from almost all debian mailing list
<johnm> BenC: shame :(
<johnm> anyone else fed up of seeing the cmdline !> 256 bug/patch :(
<zul> i use smoke signals
<mkrufky> zul: not easy to send kernel patches using smoke signals
<zul> mkrufky: hmm...or carrier pigeons
<jbailey> At least avian carriers have a standard...
<zul> true
<mkrufky> think of all those poor carrier pigeons risking their lives for LKML
<zul> you know there are some flaming carrier pigeons as well ;)
<zul> anyways im heading home
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-13
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<mjg59> BenC: #17331 - does vesafb not get put in the same place in all kernel flavours?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-14
<TheMuso> c
<dilinger> fabbione: ping
<dilinger> fabbione: that offer of a free sunfire 280 still stands
<dilinger> i'd like to get it hosted and actually doing something (as a buildd or dev machine), and i'm not convinced debian will ever find hosting for it
<fabbione> dilinger: thanks but i need a buildd right now
<fabbione> i don't know where to host it
<dilinger> ok
<dilinger> it's rackmountable; 4u, though
<fabbione> yeah i know the model
<fabbione> dilinger: would it be an option for you to power it up for a week?
<fabbione> like until release?
<fabbione> just to help these few days?
<dilinger> i was hoping to avoid that, but i can if it's needed.  would that mean sparc64 for breezy? :)
<fabbione> dilinger: yes it would mean sparc64 for breezy
<fabbione> i can set it up and everything
<fabbione> i just need you to install it and give root
<fabbione> than you can forget it even exitsts
<dilinger> ok, ill have it online in about 30 mins
<fabbione> cool
<fabbione> is there anything installed on it? or do we need to install?
<dilinger> it's running some form of debian
<dilinger> probably sarge
<fabbione> ok i will need to upgrade it to breezy
<dilinger> that's fine
<fabbione> because the host needs to have the latest apt/dpkg set
<fabbione> cool
<dilinger> are you sure 2.6.12 will work on it?
<fabbione> it's enough a 2.6 kernel
<fabbione> but yes.. i am pretty sure 2.6.12 will
<dilinger> hmrph, this thing doesn't have a video card
<fabbione> console?
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> of course, my laptop doesn't have a #$! serial port
<fabbione> *shrug*
<fabbione> your workstation must have one
<fabbione> :)
<dilinger> yes
<dilinger> it's downstairs
<dilinger> the sunfire is upstairs
<dilinger> :P
<fabbione> oh
<dilinger> man, what a pain in the ass :P
<dilinger> fabbione: wanna email me an ssh key?
<fabbione> think that you are doing it for a good reasons :)
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> preferred email?
<dilinger> *shrug*
<dilinger> dilinger@debian?
<fabbione> @voxel?
<dilinger> both work
<fabbione> ok
<dilinger> (@voxel is deprecated, thoughj)
<fabbione> ok.. i will remember for the next time
<dilinger> sure, i know it's for good reason.. but my roommate's gonna hate you :)
<dilinger> it's basically in his bedroom
<dilinger> and noisy :)
<fabbione> whops :)
<fabbione> i can provide ear plugs for free :P
<fabbione> and it's only till thursday
<fabbione> we will stop it at release
<fabbione> hopefully we will get buildd's at the DC for dapper
<fabbione> the main issue is that we just got OO2 to build on sparc
<fabbione> and as you can imagine it's a big chunk of code to do
<fabbione> so all the rest is lagging a lot behind
<fabbione> i assume that at this speed it will finish in 6/10 hours
<fabbione> that's a 48 hours build
<dilinger> 002?
<fabbione> openoffice.org2
<dilinger> ah
<dilinger> heh, yea, i bet
<dilinger> did you send the key?
<fabbione> yes
* fabbione sends again
<dilinger> maybe you should send to dilinger@athenacr.com
<dilinger> voxel.net mail has been screwy for some time
<fabbione> i did to voxel and debian
<dilinger> or dilinger@squishy.cc
<dilinger> yea, @debian is actually a forward to @voxel :)
* dilinger needs to get around to changing that
<dilinger> ah, cool
<dilinger> just got the @debian one
<fabbione> ok
<dilinger> 69.31.90.143
<dilinger> you have sudo access
<dilinger> give it a try
<fabbione> it asks for a passworf
<fabbione> passwd
<dilinger> oh, username fabbione
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> it still asks for a passwd :)
<fabbione> check the permissions for .ssh/authorized_keys
<dilinger> -rw-------  1 fabbione fabbione 2144 2005-10-09 00:44 authorized_keys
<fabbione> or send me the passwd back.. i will need it for sudo anyway
<dilinger> nah, it's NOPASSWD
<fabbione> it doesn't let me in..
<dilinger> what banner do you get if you connect ot port 22?
<fabbione> SSH-2.0-dropbear_0.45
<dilinger> ok
<dilinger> that's my linksys router
<fabbione> to what port should i connect?
<dilinger> 22, the router's misconfigured.. having my roommate fix it now
<fabbione> ah ok
<dilinger> why do girls call to talk when they have absolutely nothing to say?
<fabbione> ahha
<dilinger> alright
<dilinger> 69.31.90.136
<dilinger> the other ip was in use by someone else
<fabbione> yes i am in
<fabbione> can you manage to stay around while i upgrade the box?
<fabbione> and reboot to the new kernel?
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> make sure you leave the old kernel around, of course :)
<fabbione> yeah of course
<dilinger> oh yea
<dilinger> something i should mention; does breezy's 2.6.12 contain qla2200?
<dilinger> because that's required for this machine
<fabbione> yes
<dilinger> ok
<fabbione> working on it. i had to get archive fixed first :)
<fabbione> ETA 30 minutes to download the packages
<fabbione> :/
<dilinger> ok
<fabbione> get a better link dude :P
<dilinger> i think my roommate's actually downloading tv episodes or something :)
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> yeah it's shaky... but not less than a 110KB/sec
<dilinger> you have no idea what a struggle it was to get that
<dilinger> i would've never thought i'd have a problem getting an internet connection in nyc..
<fabbione> how come?
<dilinger> since my apartment is apparently a converted warehouse, none of the cable companies around here have it listed as residential
<dilinger> no one in the building has cable
<dilinger> so they didn't have any of the necessary wires running into the building
<fabbione> ah crap
<dilinger> i contacted a few dsl providers, but they didn't want to do dry loops
<fabbione> so how did you solve it?
<dilinger> i found one that did, but they were having trouble placing orders w/ the local phone company (verizon)
<dilinger> my roommate had some sketchy connections w/ (as he puts it) "some crazy russian"
<dilinger> so we got dsl through him, finally
<dilinger> we don't actually get a bill
<fabbione> ahaha
<dilinger> we just slip the guy $50/mo
<fabbione> lovely
<fabbione> dude.. you truely have a bunch of crap installed on that machine :P
<dilinger> i was using it for kernel builds
<fabbione> can that box send emails out?
<dilinger> feel free to remove stuff
<fabbione> nah it's ok :)
<fabbione> it just takes longer to update
<dilinger> (don't ask me what lpr is doing on there; default sarge install, maybe?)
<dilinger> i dunno
<fabbione> i don't use that either :)
<dilinger> the box has been off since like april
<fabbione> yeah mail works
<dilinger> no spamming from my network! ;p
<fabbione> eheh 
<janimo> hey fabbione I'm here
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> first of all get linux-source-2.6.12
<janimo> got it
<janimo>      	      fakeroot debian/rules flavours=686 binary-arch
<fabbione> apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12
<janimo> ran this form the debian kernel handbook
<fabbione> oh please wait :)
<fabbione> let me give you hints
<janimo> ok :)
<fabbione> our build system is different from debian
<fabbione> apt-get buil-dep linux-source-2.6.12
<janimo> yup
<fabbione> build-dep even
<fabbione> k
<fabbione> go into debian/config/i386
<fabbione> remove all the falvours you do not need
<fabbione> than just build all of it
<fabbione> use:
<fabbione> fakeroot make -f debian/rules build
<fabbione> that will take it's time
<fabbione> let it build without any changes
<fabbione> once you have done ping me here
<fabbione> and we will hack the rest
<janimo> so no other makefile changes? if the configs are missing it will just skip them?
<janimo> hmm I have already did this a couple weeks ago and it lasted log so I thiought there's a way to prevent it building all modules :)
<fabbione> there are no make files changes
<janimo> but ok I'll do this again
<fabbione> the configs are fine
<janimo> ok I'll ping you when it's done, thanks
<fabbione> no problem
<janimo> fabbione, ok the kernel built
<fabbione> perfect
<janimo> no debs though, is that normal?
<fabbione> now copy the new intel8x0.c in debian/build/build-$flavour/..
<fabbione> yes that's is right
<fabbione> no debs
<fabbione> basically replace the old file with the new one in that dir...
<janimo> so I copy the new file in that tree, doing it now
<janimo> is it a prob that there are debian/patches related to that file?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> that's why i did make you build the kernel first
<fabbione> once you have done the copy
<fabbione> in debian/build/build-$flavour/
<fabbione> there should be a file called stamp-build or build-stamp
<fabbione> (i can't remember)
<fabbione> remove it
<fabbione> and do again fakeroot make -f debian/rules build
<fabbione> that will rebuild only that file
<janimo> where should that build-stamp be?
<janimo> in the root or in debian/build/flavor?
<fabbione> debian/build/build-$flavour/
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> in that dir
<fabbione> build-stamp or stamp-build
<janimo> oh found it
<fabbione> can't remember
<janimo> stamp-build
<janimo> ok so I replace the file remove stamp, and do a new build
<fabbione> just do:
<fabbione> fakeroot make -f debian/rules build
<fabbione> from the same dir you did it before
<janimo> it will probably need manual tweaks since some apis have changed after 2.6.12
<fabbione> that will lead to a FTBFS
<janimo> ok and after the new file si build, I just pick the .ko?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> did the new file build?
<janimo> no
<janimo> it has errors
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> once you get to build it
<janimo> I'll need to take just diff hunks from the diffs
<fabbione> do:
<fabbione> fakeroot make -f debian/rules binary-debs
<fabbione> that will create the .debs
<fabbione> and put them into debian/build
<fabbione> so you can install and test it easily
<janimo> so I'll dpkg -i the new linux-image?
<fabbione> yes
<janimo> and all related debs?
<fabbione> only linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<janimo> it's probably the same version as the one I have now right?
<janimo> ok
<fabbione> you don't need to install anything more to try
<fabbione> yes it is the same version
<janimo> and reboot I assume
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> the machine should boot fine
<fabbione> since it's a sound module
<janimo> and iterate this until I fix it or give up? :)
<fabbione> in the worst case, blacklist it
<fabbione> so it doesn't get autoloaded
<fabbione> and you can modprobe it manually until it works
<fabbione> exactly
<janimo> I can unload/reload but that does not seem to have the same effect as a real init
<janimo> but just copying the .ko from the tree to /lib.modules would be bad? instead of installing the deb? theoretically
<janimo> I am just curious about that
<janimo> thanks, I'll go testing this now
<fabbione> it should be able to work
<fabbione> also.. init doesn't do nothing more than modprobe $module
<fabbione> these fancy ideas are just bad
<doko> fabbione: hi, curious about the sparc build ...
<fabbione> doko: yo.. it's still building.. module sw
<fabbione> it's about 30MB of log
<fabbione> 32 actually
<fabbione> ppc is 34
<fabbione> so i guess close to the end
<doko> fabbione: yes, sw (StarWriter) should be the last app that get's built.
<fabbione> perfect
<doko> then it can only fail for arch-specific installation bits ...
<fabbione> we will know soon enough if you your life is worth something when it will get to install
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> if it's going to fail there, you better run away very fast
<fabbione> :P
<fabbione> dilinger: ping?
<fabbione> dilinger: i think that the sparc died like you predicted. i will be back later, so we can build a kernel with davem patch. i already have it committed in baz
<fabbione> if it works, we can sneak it in a security update, since crashing the machine that way is worst than a DoS
<dilinger> blah
<dilinger> fabbione: it's up for me
<dilinger> something's fucked w/ the ip
<dilinger> heh
<dilinger> i switched it to 69.31.90.130
<dilinger> i dunno what the deal is w/ this network; like i said, it's kind of screwy owing to the fact that it wasn't obtained through proper channels
<dilinger> it badly needs proper hosting ;(
<fabbione> mehhh
<fabbione> hmmm i still can't connect to it
<fabbione> i guess the ssh forwarding is doomed too
<fabbione> food.. bbl
<fabbione> ssh: trider-g7.fabbione.net: Temporary failure in name resolution
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> it is somehow doomed
<dilinger> hum
<\sh> fabbione: do you know if we have this kernel patch included? http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-axp/2003-Jul/att-0008/TIOCGDEV
<fabbione> \sh: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12. kthxbye
<fabbione> dude.. we have tons of patches.. check them :)
<\sh> fabbione: so no ;) 
<\sh> fabbione: I just had fun with suses hwinfo ;)
<fabbione> dilinger: i can access it again
<fabbione> \sh: i dunno.. i didn't even open that URL..
<fabbione> you are a developer, start to dig and look :)
<\sh> fabbione: for dapper I'll deal with this again..right now, there is no time to dig deeper into this rabbithole
<dilinger> hrm
<dilinger> that's weird
<dilinger> fabbione: load avg output on sunfire:
<dilinger>  15:23:31 up 12:36,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,00, 0,00
<dilinger> note the commas
<fabbione> dilinger: i am not using it at the moment
<fabbione> the last pkgs are all dep-wait on one that's hitting the archive now
<dilinger> i mean
<dilinger> 0,00 vs 0.00
<fabbione> weird.. it might be a wrong locales setting
<fabbione> gotta run.. bbiah
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> dilinger: top looks ok to me
<fabbione> on sunfire i mean
<dilinger> yae
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> i wish i had some benchmarks
<dilinger> comparing the 2.6.8 kernel that was running on there to 2.6.12
<fabbione> we can make them as soon as i flush the queue :)
<fabbione> but it's almost done
<fabbione> that box is a really great help
<dilinger> glad it's been useful
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> yes.. tomorrow i will build the kenrel with dave patch 
<fabbione> so we can test it
<dilinger> if davem and/or benc could figure out the silo bug that plagues it, the person who actually gave me the box would be pleased
<fabbione> dilinger: i can get to davem easily
<fabbione> not today tho
<fabbione> it's dead late and i wanted to restart the buildds
<dilinger> sure
<dilinger> no rush, the breezy deadline's already gone
<fabbione> yeah
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-15
<dilinger> fabbione: when do you think you'll get around to doing a new kernel for this box?
<dilinger> i've got a machine hooked up to its serial console right now that i want to bring back downstairs
<dilinger> which i'll do as soon as there's little chance of the sunfire needing any sort of kernel upgrade
<fabbione> dilinger: i already copies the sources there.. i will start the build in a few minutes
<fabbione> oh hold on
<fabbione> i just got a mail from davem
<dilinger> yea?
<fabbione> It doesn't fix a hang, it fixes userspace FPU register corruption.
<fabbione> The hang on SMP Ultra-III chips will not be fixed by this patch.
<fabbione> That problem would require at least 2 or 3 weeks with physical
<fabbione> access to an SMP Ultra-III system.
<fabbione> I'm just assuming your Ultra-III box was SMP since I do know about
<fabbione> a hang on those systems.  It's a bug related to how the chip processes
<fabbione> cross-cpu calls and L2 cache transactions.  It wedges and the only
<fabbione> way to unwedge a wedged cpu is to try to gain ownership of some L2
<fabbione> cache lines that cpu has.  And for this you have to guess, ie. try to
<fabbione> figure out what data structures and pieces of the address space the
<fabbione> hung cpu might have in it's L2 caches.
<fabbione> I hope you can see why it's so difficult to code up a fix without
<fabbione> physical access to a machine on which this can be triggered  :-) 
<fabbione> If your Ultra-III is not SMP I'd be curious to learn about it if you
<fabbione> can still trigger the hang.
<dilinger> he's in california, right?
<fabbione> SF afaik
<dilinger> ask him if he plans to come to ny anytime soon :)
<fabbione> dilinger: is that a sunfire280r?
<dilinger> yep
<dilinger> (or montreal)
<dilinger> (for ubz)
<fabbione> ok hold on.. i am talking with him on another chat
<fabbione> console isn't enough.. he needs access for real..
<dilinger> right
<dilinger> that's why i'm asking if he's going to be anywhere near me anytime soon
<dilinger> i'll give him the machine
<dilinger> is he on irc?
<fabbione> yeah.. but not on feenode ;)
<fabbione> (pasting here and there)
<fabbione> davem he can't fedex it to SF? :)
<fabbione> davem I'd pay for shipping, I could do that
<dilinger> ugh
<dilinger> i suppose i could, but i have no idea where the nearest place i could fedex from is
<dilinger> he realizes it's 80lbs, right? :)
<fabbione> i think he knows.. i did send an email to both of you
<dilinger> ok
<fabbione> so you can discuss it directly
<fabbione> (on his request)
<fabbione> pointless for me to bounce info around
* dilinger laughs
<dilinger> appropriate .sig
<dilinger> fabbione: i would still like to see it used as a buildd or something, i dunno what davem plans to do w/ it in the long run.  but, the original owner of the machine would probably be pleased w/ davem owning it
<fabbione> dilinger:  i think you can still agree with davem for him to have it while he fixes the bug
<fabbione> and later send it to a hosting facility
<fabbione> perhaps he knows even where to host it
<dilinger> lame, fedex.com requires an account to get rates
<fabbione> dilinger: about ubuntu buildd.. we might get official buildd's at the datacenter
<fabbione> if we don't, we will find hosting for it
<dilinger> fabbione: *shrug*.  well, ubuntu buildd or whatever; mainly i want to see it used for something that actually benefits the community
<fabbione> yup.. i understand that :)
<dilinger> if davem actively maintains it, i suppose that's a huge benefit.  but if it's just sitting in a room unused alongside 30 other sparcs that he owns.. :)
<fabbione> nah he is already dedicating hw to ubuntu :) see his last email
* dilinger gives up attempting to use fedex's site
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> dilinger: did the machine change ip again+
<fabbione> ?
<dilinger> ugh
<dilinger> i dunno what's up w/ this
<dilinger> maybe give it a little time and it'll come back
<fabbione> ok
<dilinger> fabbione: if it's not back by morning, i'll switch its ip again
<dilinger> 'night
<fabbione> dilinger: can you please do it on the fly?
<fabbione> because i did restart the buildd on it :)
<dilinger> huh
<dilinger> interesting
<dilinger> try it now
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> what happened?
<dilinger> i'm.. not sure
<fabbione> was it in OBP mode?
<dilinger> no, it's up and running
<dilinger> i couldn't reach it from the outside world
<dilinger> but i could reach it from inside the network
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> so what did you do?
<dilinger> once i netcat'd out to a machine on the internet, it was reachable again
<fabbione> ahhh
<fabbione> arpcache problems
<dilinger> so it sounds like some arp or routing issue
<fabbione> no big deal
<dilinger> yea
<fabbione> i can add a ping every N minutes
<fabbione> if you don't mind
<dilinger> yea, i just started something like that
<fabbione> perfect :)
<dilinger> dilinger@sunfire:~$ while (sleep 180); do echo foo | nc mouth.voxel.net 22; done
<fabbione> thanks a lot
<dilinger> and now, i shall sleep
<dilinger> np
<fabbione> good night
<dilinger> 'night
<chmj> do we provide 2.6.13 ?
<fabbione> no
<chmj> thought so 
<johnm> fabbione: do you guys provide a hardened version of the ubuntu sources? (grsec/pax, etc)
<fabbione> nope
<johnm> fabbione: any plans to?
<fabbione> nope :)
<johnm> how come?
<fabbione> but you can ask for discussion
<fabbione> because the patches are a pain to maintain in time
<johnm> Wiki = best place?
<fabbione> johnm: kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com 
<fabbione> for a fast discussion
<johnm> :) they can be... but in honesty they're no worse than some of the stuff which is teasing mainsteam inclusion.
<fabbione> wiki to formalize
<johnm> that an open list?
<johnm> tbh, it ideally means toolchain changes anyways, like the inclusion of pie and ssp./
<fabbione> oh we did discuss that to death
<fabbione> no you need to subscribe
<johnm> pie/ssp? or the hardened stuff?
<fabbione> we will not apply these patches in main
<fabbione> yes
<johnm> what came out of it?
<fabbione> toolchain related..
<fabbione> that hardened can be a derivate Ubuntu product
<fabbione> but it won't hit mainline if it doesn't hit upstream first
<johnm> ah I see.
<fabbione> there are tons of reasons for that
<fabbione> search the mailing list archive will give you a good bunch of stuff
<fabbione> iirc it was discussed on ubuntu-devel mailing list
<johnm> Yeah, we had similar discussions but pie/ssp is part of the base toolchain. (although we do give options to ignore using it).
<johnm> cool, I'll take a look
<fabbione> food time
<fabbione> later
<johnm> tbh, it isn't a requirement for the hardened-kernel stuff anyways. it's merely an extra attack vector which is being nailed down
<makx> fabbione: klibc-sparc64-signals.diff causes build failures
<makx> they are due too duplicate defines.
<makx> gcc-3.3 doesn't cure that for me.
<fabbione> makx: strange.. it was required here when building in 64 bit
<makx> cpu             : TI UltraSparc IIi (Sabre)
<fabbione> makx: i think it might be due to different l-k.h
<fabbione> makx: cpu has nothing to do with it.. it's the build env that makes the difference
<makx> fabbione: thought so did you apply an kernel patch too.
<fabbione> makx: i don't do l-k-h, that's a question for jbailey 
<makx> #if defined(__KERNEL__)
<makx> #define __old_sigaction         old_sigaction
<makx> #define __old_sigaction32       old_sigaction32
<makx> #else
<makx> #define __old_sigaction         sigaction
<makx> #define __old_sigaction32       sigaction32
<makx> #endif
<fabbione> makx: i don't have the code right under my eyes
<makx> fabbione: sure :)
<fabbione> building in 64bit did require that patch for me
<fabbione> 32bit no
<fabbione> now
<fabbione> the gcc thing is another story
<makx> the gcc thing is to make it working, linking?
<fabbione> exactly
<makx> davem doesn't like gcc-4.0 irc
<fabbione> it FTBFS with breezy gcc-4.0 due to some linking error to libgcc
<fabbione> so we did switch to gcc-3.3 or 3.4
<fabbione> in 32 bit
<makx> does ubuntu has build logs?
<fabbione> so that works fine as a combination
<fabbione> makx: yes
<fabbione>  http://bld-3.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/k/klibc/ <-
<makx> nice :)
<fabbione> but not all of them are there
<fabbione> some tests have been done offline
<dilinger> fabbione: everything still ok?
<fabbione> dilinger: yes! that machine is fast
<fabbione> if we can't find a place where to host it, i will take it here..
<fabbione> i have bw and ips
<dilinger> haha
<dilinger> alright, i'm off to work.  later.
<fabbione> i am off to nap and school
<fabbione> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-16
<dilinger> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> dilinger: pong?
<fabbione> let me guess
<fabbione> sunfire is down
<zul> morning
<fabbione> hey zul
<chmj> any know problems with hci_usb on powerpc ?
<zul> dont know...i dont use powerpc :)
<zul> its yucky ;)
<chmj> seem to be broken since -9.21 
<chmj> or something 
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> no changes to USB in ages
<dilinger> ugh
<dilinger> yea, looks like the sunfire crashed
<fabbione> dilinger: yes.. i saw that :)
<fabbione> can you restart it before you vanish?
<dilinger> yep
<fabbione> i just need to be sure that cron doesn't run at 20/50 before i can login again
<fabbione> otehrwise it will restart the buildd in a mess
* dilinger twiddles his thumbs and wonders whether it's coming back up or not
<fabbione> no way to look at console?
<dilinger> ah, it's pingable
<dilinger> there is, but it means plugging stuff in.  i wanted to avoid it if possible :)
<dilinger> alright, it's back up
<fabbione> same ip?
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> .130
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> i am in
<fabbione> right in time to stop cron :)
<fabbione> thanks dude
<lamont> hppa 89.53% 5582 of 6235
<lamont> sparc 89.01% 5589 of 6279
<lamont> sparc's almost caught up.  dammit
<lamont> fabbione: of course, it helps that you can build kde
<fabbione> lamont: heheh
* lamont again resists the temptation to divert gcc-4.0 to gcc-3.4 for kde packages.
<lamont> on hppa, of course.
* dilinger looks at the rain outside, sighs, and heads off to work
<fabbione> dilinger: later
<fabbione> lamont: well it's not that good as it looks like.. sparc install CD doesn't work thanks to apt-get being segfaulorama on file:// url
<fabbione> and other annoying problems
<fabbione> X is rarely autoconfigured
<lamont> hppa X has not autoconfigured yet, in my experience
<lamont> and network doesn't seem to do hotplug, etc.
<fabbione> lamont: yeah we have a lot of glitches.. we will get them right for dapper.. specially now that David Miller is my side :P
<lamont> heh
<makx> x autoconf is nice.
<joh> Hmm, what does a "kernel access of bad area, sig: 11 [#1] " OOPS indicate? I get this with the madwifi modules in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-powerpc 2.6.12.4-8 and my wifi card :\
<joh> A segfault from the kernel module?
<fabbione> joh: yes it's an OOPS
<joh> fabbione: how can I debug this further? you see, a friend of mine has tried my card on the same type of computer with the same version of linux-restricted-modules, where he doesn't experience any problems like that.
<fabbione> joh: there can several different reasons why it dies and there is no way to debug it without the code
<joh> fabbione: well, there can't be any problems with the madwifi modules, as the same ones work on a different computer...
<joh> fabbione: which other reasons could it be?
<joh> fabbione: I just the problem is not in the hardware :\
<fabbione> joh: that's whay you assume :) it can be everything.. also.. the hw might look the same and it's not.. like a different revision in a component or stuff like that
<fabbione> that might trigger the module to do something different and therefor crash on one and work on the other
<fabbione> again.. no code.. no way to know
<joh> fabbione: well, that would be strange as we bought the two computers at the same time and they came from the same shipment from apple :P
<joh> fabbione: what's strange is that it worked perfectly before
<joh> fabbione: I don't remember which version of linux-restricted-modules it worked on though...
<fabbione> joh: same shippement means nothing.. you have no prove they are the same
<joh> fabbione: true
<fabbione> there is nothing you can do
<fabbione> there is no code
<joh> unless I start debugging madwifi
<fabbione> if it doesn't work you can only buy a wifi cards for which there is support in the real kernel
<fabbione> joh: you don't have the code for madwifi :) the binary blob can/might/is the culprit
<fabbione> if the problem is there you are doomed
<joh> fabbione: oh :\ right
<fabbione> and the problem might be everywhere really..
<joh> fabbione: the problem might not be there though... I look at the stack trace and trace the error in the part of the code in madwifi which is opensouce...
<fabbione> you load the binary blob that fucks up a kernel pointer
<fabbione> on one machine is it is not used (no crash)
<fabbione> on the other it is (boom)
<joh> define 'everywhere'...
<fabbione> perhaps you see something else oopsing
<fabbione> once you load a binary blob of anykind
<fabbione> the kernel OOPS can't be trusted anymore
<joh> Yeah
<fabbione> so you might see an OOPs in madwifi
<joh> But there were a stack trace with debugging symbols in the kernel logs. Maybe it's possible to debug it from there?
<fabbione> when perhaps is foobar-usb that's crashing
<joh> (the OOPS occured when doing iwlist scan)
<fabbione> joh: that OOPS information are not reliable
<fabbione> that's what i am telling you
<joh> fabbione: it's not reliable because it might come from the binary blob?
<fabbione> it is not reliable because you have no idea what the binary blob is doing
<fabbione> it might as well mangle kernel pointers
<fabbione> and since you don't know that
<fabbione> there is a chain reaction of events of which you have no control
<joh> but isn't madwifi divided into two parts, one proprietary binary blob and one opensource?
<fabbione> yes and?
<joh> if the error occurs in the opensource part before it actually communicates with the binary blob...
<fabbione> you are not listening to what i say
<joh> maybe I've misunderstood..?
<fabbione> once you just load a module
<fabbione> that contains a binary blob
<fabbione> you have lost
<fabbione> the OOPS become unreliable
<fabbione> just loading it, make the kernel unhappy
<joh> ok, I see
<joh> but how do you explain the fact that it worked before? change in the module?
<fabbione> when you load a module there are already a set of functions called
<fabbione> like initmodules and similae
<fabbione> similar
<joh> yeah
<fabbione> perhaps change in the module.. could be due to a change in the binary blob or in the general code..
<fabbione> from my point of view it's the same
<joh> ok
<fabbione> at the end you still get one kernel module for which you don't have full source
<fabbione> they might as well have broken their internal ABI by mistake
<joh> sure, I just want to get it working at this point :P
<fabbione> buy better hw :)
<joh> what are the chances that there actually is an error in the computer hardware?
<fabbione> no idea..
<fabbione> it's not necessarely an error
<fabbione> for example.. you get laptop A and B
<fabbione> they come from the same manufacturer
<fabbione> but perhaps one has a different resistor to cope with pcmcia version foo
<fabbione> and the other has a different one because foo was broken
<fabbione> you card works on A but on B
<fabbione> what is at fault?
<joh> Sure, so a change in the ABI could result that it won't work on B but still on A.
<fabbione> perhaps
<fabbione> that's a possibility
<joh> An oops is an error IMHO though, either caused by incompatibility between driver and hardware or the ABI itself.
<joh> Are there any package archives of the restricted repository?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> there was morgue.ubuntu.com but it's temporary down
<joh> ok
<joh> temporary down as in packages are not archived, or temporary down as in server?
<joh> *server down
<joh> oh, I see what you mean :p
<joh> fabbione: one question... if some PCI hardware is unrecognized by the kernel (i.e. no modules to handle it), a "PCI: device <ID> has unknown header type X, ignoring." message will be printed, right?
<fabbione> hmmm i am not 100% sure about it.. i tend to buy hw that actually works
<fabbione> grep for that string inside the source and see what code prints it
<joh> fabbione: my card worked before :P I just downgraded the drivers to -7 but it doesn't seem to recognize the card now :\
<dilinger> i should add an openafs BOF
<dilinger> to the ubz wiki
<fabbione> dilinger: are you going to be there?
<fabbione> if so i am up for it
<fabbione> i like this kind of challenges :)
<fabbione> but you will also need to lead it
<fabbione> not that many have afs experience
<dilinger> that's find
<dilinger> fine
<dilinger> at the very least, openafs clients would be useful for lots of schools
<dilinger> i haven't really tried touching our afs fileservers yet
<fabbione> isn't afs supposed to distribute everything in such a way that there is no real central server?
<fabbione> i wonder if we can write a torrentfs to achieve that..
<dilinger> well, there are fileservers for each cell
<fabbione> so that everybody has everything :)
<joh> openafs is neat :)
<dilinger> for example, our homedirectories are spread out across 3 machines
<fabbione> dilinger: #define cell ?
<dilinger> oh, cell is just an organizational unit
<dilinger> afs has a global namespace
<dilinger>  /afs/<cell>/<directories>
<fabbione> sounds ldpaish
<dilinger> where <cell> for us is 2702.athenacr.com
<fabbione> ldapish
<dilinger> and another cell might be foo.stanford.edu
<dilinger> and so on
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> sort of workgroups..
<dilinger> yea
<fabbione> so basically you have N servers syncing automatically data for /afs/<cell>/
<fabbione> and clients connect to servers indipendently..
<fabbione> if i get this right
<dilinger> there's also client caching involved
<fabbione> yes i recall that
<fabbione> i still have all the AFS docs printed on paper
<fabbione> never had the time to read them
<dilinger> we typically set aside at least 100gb of cache for clients
* fabbione goes for dinner
<mkrufky> jbailey: i know this isnt your thing, but in case you are interested:
<mkrufky> i removed the dependency of video-buf-dvb from v4l-kernel cvs
<mkrufky> and it should compile fine now on ubuntu
<mkrufky> kernel 2.6.10
<jbailey> mkrufky: Nice!
<jbailey> mkrufky: Is that a package in Ubuntu now?
<mkrufky> no
<mkrufky> it is still kernel modules ... i think you dont allow packages for those
<mkrufky> if you like, i can provide packages to ubuntu ... but it would be silly.... much easier to install from cvs IMHO
<jbailey> Yeah,I guess.
<jbailey> We should probably find some way to make that possible at some point.
<jbailey> mkrufky: Might be worth suggesting as a spec - a way of forcing a build-time dependancy on another package that causes it to get rebuilt when the other package changes.
<jbailey> Or something like that.
<mkrufky> hmmmm... gentoo has that in place
<mkrufky> because packages are build from source
<jbailey> Well, packages are built from source in Ubuntu too.
<jbailey> It's just done on the server rather than on the client.
<mkrufky> ya, thats the difference
<mkrufky> truth is, i CAN release source to you that will build on any kernel
<mkrufky> we maintain backwards compatability with older kernels
<mkrufky> and i just fixed the biggest backwards-compat bug (the video-buf-dvb dependency)
<mkrufky> so, i think i just have to learn about how baz works.... maybe it will all just fall into place?
<jbailey> Well, probably not for breezy. =)
<jbailey> Because it would be lovely if it did for Dapper.
<jbailey> Esp. since it will be supported for 5 years.
<jbailey> It would be nice if folks who need it for a little while can hope to keep it up to date
<mkrufky> 5 years!?!
<jbailey> yup
<jbailey> 3 years on the desktop, 5 years for servers.
<mkrufky> hmm, well, with the rate they're making these video capture cards and digital tv cards, 5 years is too long to go without v4l/dvb updates
<mkrufky> lol... 1 month is too long sometimes
<mkrufky> this is the reason why we maintain backwards-compat in v4l-cvs
<jbailey> Well, I do't imagint most servers will have dvb needs. =)
<mkrufky> you're totally forgetting all about broadcast servers
* mkrufky is the devil's advocate
<jbailey> =)
<jbailey> To forget about them assumes I knew about them in the first place.
<mkrufky> how else do you think they get digital tv into your living room?
* jbailey blinks
<mkrufky> lol
<jbailey> the only digital TV I've been exposed to was something called "DirecTv"
<jbailey> I think it might still be around.
<mkrufky> what country do u live?
<mkrufky> it is still around, yes
<jbailey> Canada.
<jbailey> Ah, cool.  I did the wide area network integration documents for them. =)
<jbailey> And the last time I saw anything relating to them was in 1993. =)
<mkrufky> ah nice
<mkrufky> they're still marketing in the states
<jbailey> Cool.
<mkrufky> but i am anti-satellite
<mkrufky> lol
<mkrufky> i live in NYC
<mkrufky> so i use cable
<jbailey> I lived in NYC for a year when I was working there. =)
<mkrufky> satellite is better where cable is not available, IMHO
<mkrufky> where in nyc?
<mkrufky> i live in brooklyn, grew up in queens
<jbailey> For 9 months, midtown.  52 and Broadway.
<mkrufky> (work in new jersey)
<jbailey> For a couple month, the Bronx, near Fordham station.
<mkrufky> ah nice... 
<mkrufky> i dont know bronx very well
<jbailey> It was a learning experience.
<jbailey> I spent most of my time staying at other people's places.  Much safer. =)
<mkrufky> haha how is that?!?
<jbailey> Well, in the end we moved because there was a shooting outside of our appt.
<mkrufky> omg
<mkrufky> i lived in nyc all my life and still never was that close to a shooting
<jbailey> High crime, and it's a bit weird to be the only white person in the neighbourhood.
<mkrufky> hmm... i guess thats a quirk about bronx
<jbailey> After the first few days it was alright, but I learned alot about multi-cultural relations there.
<mkrufky> maybe thats why i dont know it so well :-P
<jbailey> We don't have anything quite like that here.
<mkrufky> ya i know what u mean
<jbailey> All told, though, my experience in NYC was positive.
<jbailey> I still miss it sometimes.
<mkrufky> ya, nyc is an experience
<mkrufky> ive been to canada twice
<mkrufky> only toronto
<jbailey> Toronto is really the asshole of Canada.
<jbailey> Are you coming up for UBZ?
<mkrufky> UBZ... i know i SHOULD know what that is
<jbailey> "Ubuntu Below Zero"
<mkrufky> ... ?
<mkrufky> hmm
<jbailey> It's the Canonical conference here in Montral.
<mkrufky> interesting
<mkrufky> when?
<jbailey> We hold two conferences a year.  The one in the Spring was in Sydney
<jbailey> No idea where next spring will be.
<mkrufky> i see
<jbailey> October 30th to Nov 13th, although most people only come for part of it.
<mkrufky> well, maybe would be fun to go
<jbailey> The big community day is the 30th.
<jbailey> The first week is spent figuring out what we want to do for the next Ubuntu release.
<mkrufky> oh, thats in 2 weeks
<jbailey> The second week is spent doing Launchpad stuff.
<mkrufky> i do have a vacation time left for this 2005 year ... hmmmm........
<jbailey> Yes, very soon. =)
<mkrufky> is there a site i can read about it?
<jbailey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<mkrufky> does it cost money?
<mkrufky> page loading
<mkrufky> fyi: i have some insider v4l news... i wanna spill the beans
<mkrufky> ivtv project is merging into v4l ....
<jbailey> I don't think the conference itself costs money.  You have to cover your lodging and stuff.  There were sponsorships available, but I think those were all decided a while ago.
* jbailey googles ivtv
<mkrufky> so, im sure users complain about ivtv conflicts with kernel... worried no more
<mkrufky> s/worried/worries
<mkrufky> eh, i can afford lodging
<mkrufky> damn page wont load
<jbailey> I'm lucky.  I'm neither a kernel developer. nor do I own a television. =)
<mkrufky> hah really?
<jbailey> Try using http instead of https?
<mkrufky> k
<jbailey> I haven't lived in a place with a TV in like 8 years.
<jbailey> And then it was only fgor a year, and probably another 8 before that. =)
<mkrufky> to be honest, you're probably better off
<jbailey> Oh, I'm sure I am. =)
<jbailey> I rent DVDs of TV shows.
<jbailey> No commercials.
<mkrufky> heh ... less mush in the brain than most
<mkrufky> ooooooh... i take it all back
<jbailey> Paying to have someone advertise to me seems to be the height of sillyness. =)
<mkrufky> yes... but what about canadian news?
<jbailey> http://www.cbc.ca/
<mkrufky> i hear it's more objective than usa
<mkrufky> true, web
<jbailey> I use the RSS feeds to see the top stories.
<mkrufky> aha... i gotcha!  u say u dont own a tv, yet u rent dvds?
<jbailey> There are also the free daily newspapers.
<mkrufky> ...watching dvds on pc?
<jbailey> Sure.  decss isn't illegal here. =)
<jbailey> Congrats on the project merger.  If Conexant's video ochips are as annoying as their other chips, this should save you a bunch of work. =)
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> the PITA is that ivtv is NOT kernel subsystem, and v4l is
<mkrufky> so v4l is official drivers
<mkrufky> and ivtv are directly incompatable
<jbailey> Ah, so still some work to do.
<mkrufky> u must remove v4l to get ivtv to work
<mkrufky> well, that WAS the problem
<jbailey> Any way to get it fast enough in userspace and just push it all out?
<mkrufky> well, i think we'll have all the ivtv stuff ready for 2.6.17
<mkrufky> this cannot be userspace - its all kernel modules
<mkrufky> (unless i am misunderstanding something)
<mkrufky> btw, 2.6.14 comes out probably this week
<jbailey> you can always allocate iospace and pci bus memory to userspace.
<jbailey> (with a bounce buffer on really broken architectures, but it's still possible)
<jbailey> I don't know if Linux has a way of doing IRQ notifications.
<mkrufky> ya this is true, but it is not what we are trying to do
<mkrufky> however
<mkrufky> we are planning to change the driver model such that chip support will be in kernel
<mkrufky> but
<mkrufky> card support will be configured form userspace
<jbailey> Right, but it might solve some problems if your in-kernel stuff was just enough glue to let the chip support sit in userspace.
<mkrufky> hmmm 
<jbailey> Someone at OLS 2 years ago managed to put the IDE driver in userspace, so what you need is likely there.
<mkrufky> sounds like a lot of work
<jbailey> No idea.
<jbailey> Most of my kernel knowledge comes from hacking the Hurd. =)
<jbailey> And paying attention at OLS. =)
<mkrufky> hurd, now that i never played with
<jbailey> It's a great way of learning, because there's still so much to look at that's unfinished.
<mkrufky> hmm
<mkrufky> is hurd used anywhere in production 
* mkrufky doubts it
<jbailey> Unlikely.
<mkrufky> maybe one day i will mess with it
<mkrufky> for now, linux is too much fun
<mkrufky> lol
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-09
<porkpie> BenC:hi
<ph8> zul / BenC: Do you know if that ich8 fix has made it into a daily yet? I'm looking at training down to london to get this machine going next weekend and don't want to waste any money :p
<ph8> notice/pm if you prefer
<tfheen> zul_: hmm, isn't the master branch of the xen repo supposed to be 2.6.17 now?
<ajmitch> there's an ubuntu-xen-2.6.17 repository
<ajmitch> but it doesn't have the changes of the last week
<tfheen> oh, there's another repo, not just a branch?
<ajmitch> yep
<porkpie> BenC: hi did you manage to build the power edge 1950 kernel ???
<tfheen> BenC: are you or somebody else working on a main inclusion report for kexec-tools?
<AnAnt> anyone knows the difference between -386 & -generic kernels ?
<tonfa> generic is x86 + x86_64
<mjg59> No it isn't
<mjg59> generic supports SMP. -386 doesn't.
<mjg59> -386 supports a small number of drivers that -generic doesn't.
<tonfa> mjg59: then the info in dpkg is wrong :)
<AnAnt> ic
<AnAnt> mjg59: so for dual core I would use -generic ?
<mjg59> tonfa: No, the description is unclear, but that's because the package name is the same on x86 and amd64
<mjg59> AnAnt: Yes
<AnAnt> mjg59: thanks
<BenC> tfheeE: Does kexec-tools need to be in main?
<BenC> tfheen: ^^
<BenC> mj59: Patches I have from you are the toshiba fix and the shut-up patch...is that it?
<tfheen> BenC: either that, or linux-image-kdump must be demoted to universe.
<BenC> tfheen: I'd rather the latter
<mjg59> BenC: There's two that I put with bugs in launchpad
<BenC> #61981 is one
<BenC> what's the other?
<mjg59> BenC: Uh. That is, there should also be a Sony fix
<BenC> 61981 is the toshiba_acpi
<tfheen> BenC: ok.  It's currently listed in supported, so we need to change it there.
<mjg59> There should also be a diff for libata
<mjg59> BenC: Subject: [PATCH]  - fix regression in suspending on some Toshibas                
<BenC> mjg59: the toshiba fix is the libata one
<mjg59> No
<BenC> "..on some Toshibas" :)
<tfheen> BenC: isn't the kexec thingy part of some spec of yours?
<BenC> the toshiba_acpi one is different
<mjg59> Oh, right
<mjg59> Sorry - you've got both of those. Ok.
<BenC> tfheen: Yes, but it isn't completed...there's a lack of usable userspace stuff to capture the dumps
<tfheen> BenC: ok
<mjg59> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61515
<BenC> mjg59: Do you think the libata patch will also fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64430 ?
<infinity> BenC: If you want it demoted, can you change debian/control to toss the -kdump stuff in universe/devel, so my beain doesn't bleed when processing queue/new for ABI bumps?
<BenC> infinity: Sure thing
<infinity> Oh, not that it will have an ABI bump anyway, cause it's a single unversioned package..
<infinity> BenC: What was the rationale for that, rather than having it versioned and using linux-meta?
<BenC> infinity: Because kdump is not really important enough to follow an ABI...it just needs to boot to an initrafs and capture the dump
<BenC> infinity: Also, I don't want it to be possible for there to be 4-20 kdump kernels laying around through ABI bumps
<gnomefreak> is there anything other than a bad hd that would cause noise on shutdown?
<gnomefreak> he filed it under kernel thats why i ask here
<infinity> BenC: Sounds fair.
<mjg59> BenC: Nope
<infinity> gnomefreak: What sort of "noise"?
<mjg59> BenC: That seems to be some bizarre conflict between the radeon drm and e1000
<infinity> gnomefreak: PCI bus contention (which is both the fault of hardware and drivers, pick one) can cause garbled noise out of sound cards sometimes.
<gnomefreak> he found an already reported bug after bugging me all morning :( it seems it on one type of laptop
<mjg59> gnomefreak: Which bug?
<gnomefreak> http://launchpad.net/bugs/63937  and now he tells me his dell is doing it
<mjg59> I've no idea what "a sound like in the case of disk failure" means
<mjg59> Anyway, I've got a Dell
<gnomefreak> me too but i dont have sata
<BenC> mjg59: btw, I looked over the diff between dapper and edgy's ata_piix, and none of the PCI id's were lost
<BenC> I'm hoping that the changes to the guts don't cause any problems
<mjg59> BenC: Right, but the change in the mapping stuff will impact some people
<mjg59> The earlier driver has less idea about whether a port is SATA or PATA
<BenC> but it's weird, I tried stock 2.6.17 source, and it breaks for a lot of newer ich8 chipsets
<BenC> ok, well, those people will have to deal with it, unless I get that board from montreal in time to debug the 2.6.17 stock driver
<mjg59> BenC: What priority should regressions from dapper with easy fixes be?
<BenC> mjg59: high
<mjg59> BenC: I've just linked to a patch in 60231
<porkpie> BenC:Hi 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-10.29 uploaded. | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | KernelFreeze in effect
<BenC> porkpie: Hey
<porkpie> BenC:Hi
<porkpie> BenC:How are you
<porkpie> BenC:Did you manage to finish the Kernel
<BenC> porkpie: I got side tracked with edgy kernel stuff, I'll try to get it uploaded today
<porkpie> OK ...cool
<porkpie> BenC:we are desperate ...now
<BenC> porkpie: should be ready in about 30-45 minutes
<porkpie> BenC:excellent  ....I owe you a beer or 3
<porkpie> BenC:we have complied the debian x86_64 smp kernel and it boots OK but we don't see multiple cpu's in top
<porkpie> BenC:hi  ....are we there :)
<mjg59> BenC: Have you fixed the acx111 firmware version stuff?
<BenC> mjg59: Fixed it how?
<mjg59> BenC: Set the correct default version
<BenC> yeah
<mjg59> Ok, cool
<porkpie> BenC:hi
<BenC> porkpie: Almost done...taking longer than I thought
<porkpie> BenC:Sorry I am chasing....I am being chased
<porkpie> BenC:Hello .....is it done boss
<BenC> porkpie: give me a little bit, I'll let you know when it's done
<porkpie> OK
<BenC> porkpie: 15 minutes
<BenC> porkpie: Damnit, I built the dapper-security git repo, and not the updates one...starting a fresh build
<porkpie> BenC: ...:(
<porkpie> BenC:how long will it take  ...40 mins
<porkpie> BenC:hey
<zorglu_> q. i run a 2.6.15-26-386 but the kernel header for it are no more in the repository (based on apt-get on my local box or from ubotu), how come ? is this a mistake or made on purpose ?
<porkpie> BenC:how's the fresh build going ??
<BenC> porkpie: Still running
<zul> hey
<porkpie> OK ....how long do you think it will take ?  :) 
<porkpie> BenC:are you about sir ?
<BenC> porkpie_: Yeah, let me check the build
<BenC> porkpie_: Another compile failure, restart with a fix
<BenC> porkpie_: BTW, you can keep checking http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/ for when it's ready
<svu_> BenC, ping?
<tfheen> svu_: does the latest linux-restricted-modules work for you?
<BenC> svu:pong
<svu_> tfheen, that's what I was going to complain:) restructed acx module works on x86 but not on ppc64smp
<svu_> it cannot load firmware for some reason
<svu_> [  547.921561]  acx: Loaded combined PCI/USB driver, firmware_ver=default
<svu_> [  547.921574]  acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them
<svu_> [  547.923361]  acx_usb: probe of 4-2.2:1.0 failed with error -5
<svu_> [  547.923390]  usbcore: registered new driver acx_usb
<svu_> [
<svu_> that's what I get in dmesg
<tfheen> ouch, ok
<tfheen> you want BenC then, yes, agreed.
<BenC> the dmesg explains it
<svu_> BenC, what's wrong with the probe?
<BenC> what are the missing lines?
<svu_> nothing is missing here
* svu_ can send entire dmesg if it is any help
<BenC> -5 == EIO, I/O error
<svu_> but it is the same hardware, on both x86 and ppc - some old usb wifi dongle
<svu_> so it is IO error within USB host or smth
<BenC> not a firmware upload error it seems
<BenC> not sure
<BenC> I'd need you to compile acx with debug enabled
<svu_> BenC, NP. Just show me the way. apt-get source it?
<BenC> topic has some links
<BenC> using git
<svu_> ok, I'll try.
<svu_> thanks a bunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-10
* mneptok pokes the mjg* clients
<tfheen> mneptok: you're optimistic. :-P
<mneptok> you taunt me.
<infinity> Taunting you is fun.
<mjg59_> Mm?
<infinity> mjg59_: What the heck are you doing up this early?
<mjg59_> Damn good question
<mjg59_> I blame having had most of a bottle of vodka
<infinity> This morning, or last night?
<mjg59_> Last night
<mjg59_> Spirits seem to result in me waking up early
<infinity> Yeah, that happens to me too.  A hard night out until 5am, and I wake up at 8am.
<mjg59> mneptok: Still around?
<mjg59> I'll probably crash again soon
* mjg59 boggles
<mjg59> Eh. Never mind.
<mjg59_> So who does this appear as?
<mjg59_> Oh, I see
<mneptok> oo
* mneptok unidles
<mneptok> mjg59*: still here?
* tfheen wonders why mneptok doesn't just ask his question.
<tfheen> also, I need to get around to writing my "automatic response to contentless ping" irssi script.
<fabbione> he must be shy
<mneptok> tfheen: because before i paste the URL of the LP bug report and close the browser window, losing said URL, i want to make sure it gets seen
* tfheen wonders if fabbione hit his head on the glibc packaging or something.
<mneptok> and ... i'm shy.
<tfheen> mneptok: then.. don't close the window?
<fabbione> tfheen: hehe
<mneptok> tfheen: OK, you just inherited the task of ensuring this is at least before Edgy ships. - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/63286
<mneptok> thanks man, i'm gone. :P
<Infecto> hello 
<Infecto> can some one tell me why after resmu from ram my fan dont work (laptop hp compaq nc8000) 2.6.17-10.29 
<Infecto> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65005
<Infecto> i report a bug 
<Infecto> if some one can help me i will be glad 
<tfheen> mjg59: whenever you're around if you could take a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/63286 and tell me whether you think it should be a 6.10 target or not, I'd appreciate.
<mjg59> tfheen: Eez kernel boog
<tfheen> workaroundable?
<Infecto> mjg59: what about with my problem ? is there any posibility to look on it ? 
<mjg59> We could drop the rmmod/modprobe
<tfheen> what could be the consequences?
<mjg59> There's suspend/resume methods in the drivers themselves now
<mjg59> Probably none, but, well. Who knows?
<tfheen> hmm
<tfheen> I'm reluctant to change it at this point
<Keybuk> BenC: I get a strange "kernel direct mapping tables" message floating at the bottom of the screen on boot
<Keybuk> I think it comes from the kernel
<shawarma> The uploaded kernel packages should be exactly identical to what can be found in git, right?
<shawarma> Or could there be a sane reason for keeping certain changes out of git?
<shawarma> I'm asking because some changes (a bunch of printk's with debug info) that are nowhere to be found in git kind of breaks drm on i915 chipsets. ("kind of breaks" means that I get 10 fps in glxgears instead of the usual 500 and my syslog grows by about a GB pr. hour).
<infinity> Uploads come straight out of git, generally.
<shawarma> this could be avoided by a break-if-there-are-local-changes check in the clean target of debian/rules or something like that.
<shawarma> infinity: That's what I thought.
<shawarma> This is bug #65000 by the way.
<shawarma> No ubugtu?
<infinity> ubugtu doesn't like the kernel.
<shawarma> Oh.
<shawarma> :-)
<shawarma> ..but does it sound like a good idea or am I on crack again?
<shawarma> It would definitely have avoided that particular bug. 
<damned> hi all. after last (today's night) kernel update i got my glx-extensions (on i915GME, laptop) not working.
<damned> can anybody suggest?
<damned> glxgears warns on libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<shawarma> damned: It would have done so before as well.
<shawarma> damned: That is not the problem.
<shawarma> damned: It's been filed already as https://launchpad.net/bugs/65000
<damned> shawarma: oh. thnx.
* damned thought that kernel was freezed.
<shawarma> damned: Perhaps just ABI freeze. I'm not sure.
<BenC> Keybuk: Is that new, or are you running 10.29?
<Keybuk> BenC: well, new as of upgrading to edgy
<BenC> damned: do you have 965 graphics?
<Keybuk> Version: 2.6.17-10.29
<Keybuk> no, nvidia
<damned> BenC: i have i915GME
<damned> BenC: an running 10.29
<BenC> damned: The only change to the 910 dri kernel module was adding 965 support
<shawarma> BenC: No.
<shawarma> BenC: That was the only change that made it to git.
<shawarma> BenC: You had some debugging stuff that made it into the kernel package. :-)
<BenC> ah, that is so my fault
<BenC> well, the extra output is my fault
<BenC> the bug isn't
<shawarma> BenC: It's a result of that extra output.
<shawarma> BenC: It's spewing so much output it kills dri.
<BenC> it might slow down performance
<tonfa> how is it possible to build a package with local change ?
<BenC> you're right
* tonfa tought debian builds were done on a computer farm
<tonfa> *thought
<shawarma> tonfa: They are, but someone uploads stuff to that farm.
<BenC> tonfa: the source package is built on my computer
<BenC> so whatever source I upload, that's what gets built
<BenC> I need a check in my source build that checks for local changes
<BenC> I've never had that happen before
<shawarma> BenC: If you can scroll back about 4 hours, I had a suggestion about adding a check to the clean rule in debian/rules in the kernal package that stops the build if there are local, uncommitted changes.
<shawarma> BenC: I'm still not sure if this is such a special case that it would be a waste of time to implement such a check. It's just an idea.
<BenC> shawarma: But the package isn't 100% sure to be built out of git repo
<tonfa> can't you just specify a git tree to build the source package from ?
<tonfa> (I'm new to debian, I know it was possible with gentoo)
<shawarma> BenC: Well, when the clean target exits it can tell you to set a special environment variable if you really want to upload local changes.
<BenC> it would be nice if lp supported git along side bzr, but it doesn't :)
<BenC> shawrma: if you aren't in a git repo, there's no way to know there are "local" changes
<BenC> I don't think it requires this much attention...uploading a fixed source
<shawarma> BenC: Good point. Maybe if there's a .git dir, it should bitch if there are local changes? 
<shawarma> BenC: Ok, fine. If you're comfortable that this won't be much of an issue again, so am I.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-10.30 uploaded. Fixes accidental debug msg's left in i910 | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | KernelFreeze in effect
<BenC> well, I'm sure of it, because this is only the first time I've ever used my main git tree to do debugging
<shawarma> Alrighty. 
<BenC> and that was only because I was debugging a remote machine, and my sat connection sucks
<zul> oh just get a t-1
<shawarma> Is the kernel freeze an ABI freeze, by the way?
<BenC> and that sat connection will be gone in 2 weeks
<BenC> shawarma: No, it's an actual freeze, but I had some regressions from dapper to fix, and they didn't kill the ABI, so they got pushed in
<shawarma> Or was this just an exception to the freeze?
<shawarma> BenC: Ok, cool.
<shawarma> Thanks for the speedy fix!
<BenC> highly visible dapper regressions sort of get preference
<shawarma> BenC: And so they should!
<BenC> ok, source is uploaded, a few hours and they'll be ready
<shawarma> Excellent. Thanks.
<tonfa> sudo sed -i -e "/i915_emit_cmds/d" -e "/validate_cmd/d" messages syslog kern.log
<tonfa> maybe it's useful for someone here
<tonfa> (remove the i915 debugs from /var/log)
<tonfa> how do you generate debian/* for a kernel version ?
<zul> icky...this was in drivers/xen/core/reboot.c 
<zul>   if (execve("/sbin/poweroff", poweroff_argv, envp) < 0) {
<zul>                         sys_reboot(LINUX_REBOOT_MAGIC1,
<zul>                                    LINUX_REBOOT_MAGIC2,
<zul>                                    LINUX_REBOOT_CMD_POWER_OFF,
<zul>                                    NULL);
<zul>                 }
<srwalter> whom do I need to bribe to get a bugfix patch accepted?
<srwalter> (bug #57625)
* srwalter looks in BenC's general direction
<srwalter> what'll it be, BenC?  women?  money?
<BenC> srwalter: That's a dapper fix?
<BenC> srwalter: Email me, and I can get it into the next dapper-proposed upload
<srwalter> it applies to dapper and edgy
<Infecto> where i can see is some body working on this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/65005  ? 
<tormod> benc, hi, wrt to bug #53748 I am not sure if I should nag you or for instance pitti, but why is there not a /proc/net/p80211 or /proc/net/ieee80211?
<BenC> tormod: probably because the support was not selected in the options
<tormod> benc, in .config? (tried to see there)
<BenC> tormod: Actually, looking at it, it should be there
<tormod> benc, then it is a bug :) can I provide some debugging info?
<BenC> tormod: ieee80211 doesn't have proc support
<BenC> p80211 shows up for me
<tormod> benc, none of them shows up here.
<tormod> benc, do you have a p80211 module loaded?
<BenC> like I said, ieee80211 doesn't have support for proc
<BenC> if I load p80211, I get /proc/net/p80211
<tormod> benc, just so I get this once for old. Was p80211 renamed ieee80211 or is there more to it?
<tormod> s/old/all
<BenC> ieee80211 is the in-kernel 802.11 stack
<BenC> nothing to do with p80211
<BenC> p80211 is just there to support prism2
<tormod> benc, good to know. But your build doesn't provide the p80211 module, right?
<BenC> most likely it's built-in
<BenC> so it's there, just not as a loadable module
<tormod> the .config has a d80211=m but no p80211. does prism2=m imply p80211=y so to say?
<BenC>  $ grep p80211 /boot/System.map-2.6.17-10-server  | wc -l
<BenC> 82
<BenC> it's built-in
<tormod> what does it take to get the /proc/net/p80211 then?
<BenC> the config's show WLAN_NG as =y, not as =m
<BenC> so I don't know what you mean there
<BenC> as far as the proc entry, I'll look into it
<tormod> benc, sorry but there is a PRISM2=y and PRISM2_USB=m. Is WLAN_NG equal to p80211?
<BenC> I think I see the problem
<BenC> yes
<BenC> ok, fixed
<BenC> tormad: Do you have a bug reference?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-11
<tormod> benc, bug #53748 I guess, and hopefully this will fix parts of bug #29706.
<tormod> benc, and enlightened by this discussion I filed bug #65195 which should be fixed in linux-wlan-ng-
<mdz> BenC: can you summarize for me where we stand on the edgy-targeted kernel bugs atm?
<BenC> mdz: 99.9% of it is done
<BenC> I have a bug I just fixed for p80211 (prism2) was trivial
<BenC> and pitti just gave me a list of security updates
<mdz> BenC: does that include my thinkpad panic?
<BenC> and then I have an unusual_dev entry for a usb storage device (trivial)
<BenC> mdz: please try 2.6.17-10.30 to see if it helps
<mdz> is that published?
<BenC> not sure
<crimsun> yes
<mdz> yep, seems to be
<mdz> I will
<mdz> my laptop's hard drive has been making unfortunate noises
<BenC> don't ditch the laptop, even if you get a new one :)
<zul> BenC: xen for 2.6.19-rc1 is almost beaten to a pulp
<BenC> zul: whip it real good
<zul> down to 5 undefined references
<ajmitch> most excellent
<mdz> BenC: why are there two accepted messages for -10.30 on edgy-changes?  something go weird with the upload?
<BenC> mdz: There was 10.29, which contained a local change in my repo (not in git) and 10.30 fixed that
<Infecto> is there any houpe that kernel .30 will repair https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/65005 ?
<BenC> so 10.30 is what 10.29 was supposed to be
<BenC> Infecto: nope
<Infecto> BenC: is there any posibility to work around this problem ?
<BenC> Infacto: You can try unloading the thermal modules on suspend and reload them on resume
<BenC> there's something in the acpi scripts that does this
<BenC> wiki will probably help
<Infecto> before suspend unload modules and after resume load yes ?
<mdz> BenC: oh, you're right, two versions, same changelog
<BenC> brb
<mdz> BenC: it worked the first try (from a quiescent system at the console), failed the second time (logged into gnome)
<mdz> failed with the same panic
<mdz> BenC: did you check with mjg59?
<BenC> yeah, he seems to think it's a radeon_drm conflict
<BenC> see about disabling dri in X, to confirm it
<mjg59> Yeah, if you could try it without radeon being loaded, that would be good
<mdz> mjg59: still panicked on me without radeon loaded
<mdz> or did you mean booting without it ever being loaded?
<mdz> (I unloaded it)
<mjg59> mdz: Without it ever loaded
<mdz> mjg59: the last time  Itried in single-user it worked OK
<mdz> will give it a few more tries to see
<mdz> mjg59: I can't get it to crash in single-user at all
<mjg59> mdz: Can you blacklist radeon and try it with a full boot?
<mdz> mjg59: ok
<mjg59> mdz: Any joy?
<BenC> mjg59: Did we have any patches in dapper radeon to fix this?
<BenC> also is radeonfb loaded?
<mdz> mjg59: I blacklisted radeon but it still loaded
<mdz> trying with it renamed instead
<BenC> if you rename it, move it out of /lib/modules/xxx
<BenC> else depmod still picks it up
<BenC> there's nothing interesting in the diff between dapper and edgy's radeon drm modules
<mjg59> Oh, X probably loads it even if udev doesn't
<tritium> mjg59, BenC: thanks for the toshiba acpi fix for bug 61979.  That was my only showstopper on the Tecra A2.
<henri_> hi all!
<henri_> does anyone know if the ich8 bug w/jmicron is fixed in the latest daily?
<henri_> i'm meant to be making a long journey to get an edgy server installed and don't want to waste my time
<ilmari> mjg59: did you get any results re: hdaps inversion on thinkpad X41 tablet?
<zul> arrrgh..i updated last night and my git tree is broken again
<tfheen> BenC: re 63516, 63197, 62135, 60222, 60183, 53748 ; shouldn't all those be marked "fix released" not just fix committed?
<zul> tfheen: git has been updated enjoy
<tfheen> zul: thanks a lot
<ilmari> anyone here (or who knows someone) with an IBM ThinkPad X41 Tablet who could chime in on #33950?
<tfheen> ilmari: I know you. :-P
<ilmari> tfheen: not a tablet :/
<tfheen> oh, true
<tfheen> maybe thom; he used to have an x41 at least.
<BenC> tfheen: Yes
<tfheen> BenC: there are a couple of bugs which are just marked as confirmed or in progress, but are 6.10-targetted.  Do you have a plan for those?
<tfheen> (62685 , 63553 , 58742 , 60231)
<BenC> tfheen: I have a final kernel upload for today (non-ABI changing) that includes some security fixes and last minute trivial patches for some bugs
<BenC> tfheen: Anything not fixed today wont get fixed (most likely)
<tfheen> BenC: ok.
<tfheen> I'd like us to sit down at UDS and really define what the different freezes mean -- like, does kernelfreeze mean "no more ABI changes" or "no more kernel uploads"?
<tfheen> (that's not particular to the kernel though)
<fabbione> BenC: can you enable hpt366 on sparc and add it to the proper udeb?
<BenC> fabbione: Ok
<thom> my x41 is running dapper
<fabbione> BenC: thanks. i got a bug in an email about it.. somebody netbooting and using the hpt366 controller for /
<fabbione> BenC: because the internal controller is broken, but OBP can't boot from the 36...
<fabbione> go figure
<ilmari> thom: that's no problem, I just need to know which hdaps axes are inverted
<thom> and i've not played with hdaps at all
<ilmari> thom: but is it a tablet?
<thom> i'll check tonight
<thom> it is a tablet, yeah
<ilmari> just load the hdaps module and use jscalibrator to test
<thom> righto
<ilmari> great, thanks
<thom> since work are lovely enough to give me an x60s i don't carry the x41 these days
<ilmari> bastard! ;-)
<thom> :-)
<BenC> fabbione: Ok, enabled and confirmed that it compiles
<BenC> (and loads)
<BenC> no idea if it works :)
* lamont watches time slew on his HZ=250 edgy machine
<lamont> BenC: interested in a patch to fix it so that adjtime works on HZ!=100 machines?
<BenC> lamont: Sure
<lamont> BenC: still testing it here, but will toss you something today
<BenC> lamont: time is short, I plan an upload within a few hours
<lamont> BenC: this is almost certainly a module-abi event
<lamont> or, iow, depending on how close to freeze we are, this might just want to not go in today
<BenC> lamont: Even worse
<BenC> might not even make release
<BenC> kernel is already in freeze
<lamont> right
<BenC> RC is tomorrow
<lamont> yeah - not worth my bacon to try to get it in today
<lamont> Oct 11 10:31:22 zx ntpd[4027] : time reset +0.318654 s
<lamont> I'll file a bug with the info - it's a feature of changing HZ without changing the other things that depend on it. (specifically SHIFT_SCALE and SHIFT_USEC in include/linux/timex.h)
<lamont> although personally, I'd be inclined to port the more recent nanokernel ntp stuff over to 2.6, since it autoscales the PLL, and linux has old stuff that doesn't
<fabbione> BenC: cool thanks. It's known to work... the guy just want to change distro :)
<BenC> fabbione: So he netboots the machine always? :)
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> he has no otherways to boot it
<BenC> hard core
<ilmari> BenC: could you apply the patch in #33950 if thom verifies it on the tablet in time?
<BenC> ilmari: Yeah
<BenC> ilmari: Email me ASAP after it's tested
<BenC> upload is pending for a few hours from now
<fabbione> BenC: did you also check if it's in ide* udeb?
<BenC> fabbione: Yeah
<fabbione> great
<zul> must...kill
<ph8>  hi guys, i'm hoping someone in the know can tell me when the fix for bug 63516 will be making it into the installer kernel and hence the daily cd - hoping to get it going this friday?
<ph8>  hi guys, i'm hoping someone in the know can tell me when the fix for bug 63516 will be making it into the installer kernel and hence the daily cd - hoping to get it going this friday?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-12
<ilmari> thom: gotten around to testing hdaps on the tablet yet?
<ilmari> (sorry to nag, but it would be cool to have the fix in edgy)
<infinity> BenC: Hey, while you're silencing useless printks, can you drop this one to INFO?
<infinity> [17179607.624000]  hw_random: RNG not detected
<infinity> I get it on every boot just before my login prompt.
<infinity> I also get this one, which seems like pretty useless end-user info:
<infinity> [17232911.856000]  eth1: NETDEV_TX_BUSY returned; driver should report queue full via ieee_device->is_queue_full.
<BenC> infinity: done
<infinity> For both?
<zul> right im off to watch lost back later
<BenC> infinity: yeah
<infinity> BenC: Rock on.
<infinity> That should give me a completely silent boot now, thanks.
<ilmari> BenC: thom doesn't seem to be responding, could you at least apply the patch in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/33950 without the tablet entry?
<ilmari> (or with, if you agree with my guess that it's like the rest of the X40 series)
<BenC> ilmari: We're in kernel freeze right now, so I can't accept guesses since what I put in there could very well be released
<ilmari> BenC: the X41 change has been tested, it's just the X41 tablet we're unsure of
<BenC> ilmari: Mark it for ubuntu-6.10 milestone and I'll see what I can do
<ilmari> BenC: in the tag field? (sorry, haven't used malone much)
<BenC> ilmari: There's a milestone field
<ilmari> hm, I can't find it
<ilmari> does it require special permissions?
<BenC> not sure, maybe
<ilmari> or am I just being blind/dense?
<BenC> ilmari: changed it myself
<ilmari> great, thanks
<zul_> BenC: ping
<zul_> got a vmlinux for xen patches in 2.6.19
<infinity> zul: Around?
<infinity> zul: xen-headers-2.6.17-5 is still lacking an arch/ directory.
<infinity> (At least, it is on i386)
<infinity> BenC: Alive?
<ilmari> thom: any luck with the hdaps testing?
<thom> ilmari: none i'm afraid - no internet at home and the relevant bits missing :(
<ilmari> bummer
<tarikb> can someone help me
<tarikb> i am mising /lib/modules... autoconf.h
<BenC> tarikb: Did you install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<hub> him
<hub> I'm trying to revuild a kernel of the git tree
<hub> because the current one makes my laptop useless as suspend is broken
<hub> so I try to rebuild 2.6.15-19 which is the last kernel known to work
<hub> I get an error
<hub> init/built-in.o: In function `try_name':
<hub> do_mounts.c:(.text+0x4d0): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<hub> init/built-in.o: In function `name_to_dev_t':
<hub> (.text+0x7e7): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<hub> init/built-in.o: In function `mount_block_root':
<hub> (.init.text+0xed3): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<hub> init/built-in.o: In function `change_floppy':
<hub> (.init.text+0x1015): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<hub> init/built-in.o: In function `parse_header':
<hub> initramfs.c:(.init.text+0x3ff8): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<hub> arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o:(.text+0x5381): more undefined references to `__stack_chk_fail' follow
<hub> make[2] : *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1
<hub> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/hub/cvslocal/ubuntu-2.6/debian/build/build-686'
<hub> make[1] : *** [debian/stamp-build-kernel]  Error 2
<hub> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/hub/cvslocal/ubuntu-2.6/debian/build/build-686'
<hub> make: *** [build]  Error 2
<zul> have you tried with building with -fno-stack-protector?
<hub> I did fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=686                    
<mjg59> You need to ensure that -fno-stack-protector is in the CFLAGS
<hub> *sigh*
<hub> mjg59: and where is the best place to put that in order to build a package?
<hub> I use ubunut git tree has indicated by bcollins a few month back
<hub> so that I can make my laptop more useful
<BenC> hub: So edgy kernel doesn't work for you?
<BenC> hub: Edit Makefile, and add -fno-stack-protector to CFLAGS
<BenC> hub: The interesting thing is, if you are using git, you should read up on git-bisect and try to find the commit where suspend stopped working for you
<hub> BenC: edgy not at all, neither has dapper past -19 anyway
<hub> 2.6.15-19 was the last know working
<BenC> hub: for the benefit of yourself, others and ubuntu, please try to narrow it down to a commit using git-bisect...I'll help you through the steps
<hub> BenC: well I don't really have the *time*
<BenC> if it's an easy fix, I may even be able to get it into dapper-proposed, and perhaps even edgy release
<hub> even grub is fscked up
<hub> I can't even select another kernel
<hub> I have to edit the config file prior rebooting
<hub> and I had to use a LiveCD to set it back because it failed
<hub> (there is a Malone for that too)
<hub>   CHK     usr/initramfs_list
<hub> include/asm/byteorder.h:5:28: error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<hub> drivers/net/ndiswrapper/.hal_exports.h.cmd:2: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<hub> make[4] : *** [drivers/net/ndiswrapper]  Error 2
<hub> I get the error above compiling the kernel
<hub> *sigh*
<BenC> hub: install mawk/gawk
<hub> it is not in the build-dep *sigh*
<hub> BenC: both are installed
<ilmari> tfheen: is your thinkpad an x40?
<hub> actually
<BenC> hub: make sure /usr/bin/awk is using gawk
<tfheen> ilmari: yes
<hub> BenC: it is
<hub> BenC: /etc/alternatives/awk -> /usr/bin/gawk
<BenC> hub: then you have a different problem that I'm not aware of
<ilmari> tfheen: does #61184 affect you?
<hub> BenC: that is my problem
* ilmari is doing a mini-triage of thinkpad bugs that bite him :)
<tfheen> ilmari: no, my screen brightness buttons are happy
<hub> BenC: building a dapper kernel on edgy
<ilmari> thom: since you seem to be the only one around with an X41 Tablet, could you check if #61184 affects it?
<ilmari> thom: bah, never mind, that can't be tested on dapper
<tfheen> ilmari: given that he doesn't have internet at home you might want to sms him or something
<Icarus__> hi
<Icarus__> there
<ilmari> tfheen: no point, he's running dapper on it, and it works fine there
<ilmari> its hal/gnome-power-manager/whatever doesn't interfere at all with brightness
<marcin_ant> BenC: hi, could you tell me if is this safe at last to upgrade from dapper to edgy while I'm Asus p5b (jmicron) user?
<hub> marcin_ant: given the pain I have with edgy, I'm not gonna say it is sagfe
<marcin_ant> hub: well I know that edgy can be unstable etc.
<hub> marcin_ant: I lost suspend and have other major issues
<marcin_ant> hub: but I'm really affraid that edgy can be unusable on my mobo while there are/were problems with ich8 
<hub> and firefox 2.0rc2 is a regression
<marcin_ant> hub: I can deal with some software problems - but problem is that with my mobo edgy can be not bootable at all
<marcin_ant> hub: currently I use dapper and while it works pretty nice I cannot use dvd/cd drive because jmicron chipset is not supported - so it sucks because I cannot install any soft from cd and cannot make backups directly to dvd :(
<hub> well since i have edgy I can no longer suspend to ram my laptop. this annoy me more. 
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-13
<tfheen> BenC: linux-source ftbfs on all arches.
<infinity> BenC: ping... poke me when you're around.
<BenC> infinity: blah
<infinity> BenC: Waking up?
<BenC> wow
* BenC sees build failures galore
<infinity> BenC: A few linux-libc-dev related ones, which I'm trying to sort whose fault they are.
<pitti> hi
<infinity> BenC: pitti's got one for you, and then I'll take my turn. :)
<BenC> well all of l-s-2.6.17 failed too, so I'm checking that as well :)
<infinity> Yeah, but if another upload's required, we may as well wait and see if the headers need fixing first. :)
<infinity> BenC: Ping me when you're done pondering pitti's bug.
<BenC> ok, I'm working on that one now
<pitti> BenC: you agree that unaligned.h is legitimate for userspace?
<BenC> pitti: Not sure yet
<BenC> pitti: I'm going to have to say no
<fabbione> hey Ben
<fabbione> BenC: i assigned a few FTBFS to you since they involve mixture of kernel and userland headers (during a mass filing)
<fabbione> BenC: if it's a big time issue for you to work on them, i am sure pitti will love to help you :)
<pitti> BenC: ok; any idea how programs can do an unaligned read/write in a platform independent manner?
<BenC> pitti: main reason is that sparc64 uses asm-generic/unaligned.h and that can't be in userspace
<BenC> pitti: Are there programs other than reiserfsprogs that try to do this?
<pitti> BenC: not to my knowledge, but I can't really say
<pitti> BenC: we have to check the other FTBFSes
<BenC> pitti: Isn't there some gcc or glibc defined way of doing this already?
<BenC> I mean, if it's such a common thing, I would think that there is a more "official" method
<pitti> BenC: (making a clueless face)
<infinity> Amazingly, I can picture that face.
<BenC> pitti: From what I can tell, accessing unaligned data is not a problem, and get_unaligned/put_unaligned is only important for some architectures to improve performance a bit
<BenC> and from what I can tell, that's only the case for sparc64 for us
<BenC> the other arch's, the macros are pretty much (foo) and (foo = bar)
<pitti> BenC: it's definitively not a problem on x86/amd64, but I wasn't sure whether some arches would spill SIGBUSes for that
<pitti> BenC: and on sparc64? will it work, just slowly? or sigbus?
<infinity> I could just remove reiserfsprogs from the archive and solve the problem that way.
<infinity> :P
* pitti will fix it once he knows whether or not it will break sparc64
<BenC> pitti: It should not...come to think of it, using asm-* in userspace is pointless for a few reasons, but mainly because it says nothing about the actual cpu you are running on
<BenC> ppc -> ppc64, sparc ->sparc64, i386 -> x86_64
<pitti> ok
<pitti> BenC: ok, I'll fix that the naive way then; thank you!
<pitti> (bug updated and rejected for l-s-2.6.17
<pitti> )
<BenC> pitti: I would just copy the macros from i386 unaligned.h and plug those in instead of the asm/unaligned.h include
<pitti> yeah, I did something similar
<pitti> the code already had such a fallback for powerpc
<pitti> I just made that non-ppc-specific
<infinity> BenC: My turn? :)
<BenC> shoot :)
<infinity> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4822044/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.directfb_0.9.24-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<infinity> Now, I'm not entirely sure how this could possibly build WITHOUT agpgart.h, so I'm curious if you need to mangle agpgart.h to be userspace-friendly, or if I should be pulling all the symbols from agpgart.h into directfb (ugh)
<BenC> infinity: icky...that just looks like newer agp API
<infinity> BenC: Any urge to take this one off my hands and make it build on amd64/i386?  I got it building on all other arches (yes, the package had at least 4 different FTBFS bugs)
<BenC> infinity: I can give it a go
<infinity> BenC: Once I start diving into kernel/userspace separation, I get a bit hazy as to whose bug is whose (kernel, headers, app)
<BenC> infinity: This is basically a "directfb is too old" bug
<infinity> That doesn't shock.  The bitrot can't be too bad, though. :/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-10.33 uploaded. Most likely the final edgy kernel | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | KernelFreeze in effect
<nixternal> [17180132.352000]  APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)
<nixternal> ever since tuesday, i switched to the -generic kernel, and now i get those
<nixternal> i had this with the k7 kernel previously, and when i went back to the 386 kernel, the problem went away
<BenC> nixternal: Try booting with noapic
<nixternal> it won't
<BenC> nixternal: Then I suggest for now sticking with the -386 kernel
<nixternal> hehe, i am ;)
<BenC> nixternal: File a bug and attach dmesg (or digital photo) of the problem boot without "quiet splash"
<nixternal> just wanted to know if anyone knew of this..i didn't even see a bug for it..so i am filing one...also, you research the error on google, they say defective hardware, which i doubt that is the issue
<BenC> a little info on your hardware too
<nixternal> no problem
<BenC> nixternal: I don't doubt that it could be buggy or defective hardware, but it could be something that can be worked around
<nixternal> it is top knotch stuff here ;)
<nixternal> however, im pointing towards memory if it is an issue though
<nixternal> i think i noticed it with a 1gb stick installation
<nixternal> first
<BenC> nixternal: New doesn't mean "not broken" :)
<BenC> nixternal: You may want to check on a BIOS update as well
<nixternal> hehe, believe me i know. this is a kt333 mobo, i think they stopped with bios hacks years back...need to find out if there are any custom ones out there though
<nixternal> BenC: the noapic option actually didn't lock the machine up like it had before. and it seems to have fixed something else i had an issue with on startx kicking in kdm in automatically, don't know if htey are tied in, but thats my story and im sticking to it
<nixternal> however,t he error is still there ;(
<tfheen> zul: hmm, you said that xen git was up-to-date now?
<tfheen> zul: is that the git://dev.laptop.org/projects/ubuntu-xen repo or some other?
<zul> ubuntu-xen-2.6.17
<tfheen> cloning now.
<tfheen> any idea when we'll have working xrm?
<zul> when the headers are fixed again
<tfheen> any idea when that happens? :-P
<zul> this weekend probably :)
<tfheen> ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-14
<ph8> hi guys, i'm currently trying to get a Realtek RTL8111B network card working on a P5B
<ph8> (Asus P5B)
<ph8> there's a driver from Realtek about but it needs to be built into the kernel, is that the only way i'm going to get my card working? Is there some generic thing i can do which is a lot simpler?
<ph8> Building my own kernel would be a pain in the arse!
<accumulator> is there a quick reference somewhere on how to re-enable boot splash when building a custom kernel?
<accumulator> .. with make-kpkg
<accumulator> ?
<`ph8> hey guys, my internet connection's appalling today. I'm trying to get my Realtek 8168 network card to be supported in edgy-latest - the only option appears to be me compiling my own kernel with the drivers in - is that indeed the simplest solution?
<accumulator> the only, i think
<BenC> actually, no, the best way would be to compile the module against the linux-headers package
<BenC> but oh well :)
<``ph8> gnomefreak told me you replied to my previous post BenC - cheers! I didn't see it because my internet connection's too rubbish
<``ph8> and ben's not here.. :p
<``ph8> did anyone know what he meant about compiling the r1000 module against headers?
<zul__> his connection is rubbish as well
<gnomefreak> lol
<``ph8> great pair :p
<tfheen> BenC: I wonder if one of the latest dapper kernel uploads have broken something for me.  One of my hosts (amd64) dies when it gets some I/O load.  The latest one gave me about 110k "scheduling while atomic: swapper/0xfffffffe/0" in the kernel log.
<``ph8> gnomefreak told me you replied to my previous post BenC - cheers! I didn't see it because my internet connection's too rubbish
<``ph8>  the error with the patch is '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build' -> does not exist, during the first make clean modules command - which is strange
<``ph8> i get that on both of my systems when i try to do the first make clean (according to the README)
<gnomefreak> BenC: we are getting alot of people not beable to boot its sending them right to busy box. im looking for a bug that had a workaround for it but is this a kernel issue or a usplash issue i cant remember
<ivoks> that can only be kernel issue
<gnomefreak> im begining to think its the UUID
<gnomefreak> i have 2 people in #ubuntu+1 with same issue i dont think either have hdxx
<BenC> gnomefreak: They need to check /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and see if the device exists
<BenC> check "cat /proc/cmdline" to make sure it's right
<BenC> gnomefreak: Are these fresh installs, or upgrades?
<gnomefreak> upgrades
<BenC> it could be failures in the UUID conversion
<BenC> we need to check the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ listings against menu.lst, /etc/fstab and /proc/cmdline
<gnomefreak> neither of them are answering me. i know one of them was trying to get rid of UUID and add hda3 to it but i had to leave
<BenC> also important is if these are actual partitions or evms/lvm/md
<gnomefreak> also that guy that was trying to build that reltek module filed a bug on it for it to be included in edgy. is that even possible?
<BenC> nope
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so
<ph8> BenC: Thanks for answering, sorry to waste your time
<ph8> i'll see if my 4gb of mem is recognised after this kernel recompile i'm doing
<BenC> ph8: Nothing you can compile is going to change the memory
<BenC> ph8: BTW, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` will help you compile your module
<BenC> lot better than recompiling the whole kernel
<ph8> yes ty i got it working
<BenC> [   60.556067]  Memory: 4038036k/5242880k available (2206k kernel code, 155236k reserved, 1486k data, 292k init)
<ph8> ok, i installed from amd64 daily today and it can only see 3gb or 4
<ph8> * of 4
<BenC> ph8: For reference, that is the memory on my 4G box
<ph8> you think some of my memory is faulty?
<BenC> that 155236k reserved, is for various system elements
<ph8> i'm using top, is that from your dmesg?
<ph8> didn't know it was in there
<BenC> yes, that's dmesg
<ph8> so, on an out of the box amd64 daily install, if it says: [   29.173492]  Memory: 3084280k/3145344k available (2129k kernel code, 60676k reserved, 1424k data, 188k init) - that means one of my memory chips is messed up
<ph8> ?
<ph8> i can remove them one at a time to make sure
<BenC> see, one of your mem sticks isn't being seen I bet
<BenC> check BIOS and see what it sees
<BenC> run memtest86 too
<ph8> memtest sees 3
<ph8> not sure about bios
<ph8> cheers i'll give it a go after i install this kernel
<BenC> if memtest only sees 3, then that's about as bare bones as you can get
<BenC> ok
<ph8> will the -generic i get with the amd64 daily be the 64bit kernel?
<ph8> is there a way to test?
<ph8> i don't really need to compile this custom kernel if it is
<ph8> Linux rigel 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ph8> that looks like 64 to me
<ph8> but am i wrong?
<ph8> BenC: it's not a faulty stick, just tested them all - saw a post online saying that its a limitation of 'most modern motherboards' that they cannot fully utilise 4gb of RAM,  could this just be Asus' current limit?
<mjg59> It's not uncommon for lower-end motherboards to map the PCI space over the top of the RAM
<ph8> oo
<ph8> there's an option in the bios that says 'allow pci overmapping' or something like that
<ph8> do you think that should be off?
<ph8> or is it actually a good feature?
<mjg59> Try changing that, yeah
<ph8> will let you know :)
<ph8> well
<ph8> it was actually disabled
<ph8> enabling it gets my mem to 3584 - which i'm happy with, cheers.
<ph8> I'm now experiencing 'NMI Watchdog experienced a LOCKUP on CPU 1' though - is that a common one?
<ph8> Many reporters on google but no causes/solutions
<ph8> hmm, the memory overlapping option did it - strangely
<ph8> just a general newbie question guys - what does the ubuntu kernel have that the stock one doesn't?
<johanbr> Lots of things, look at /usr/share/doc/linux-image-*/changelog.Debian.gz
<ph8> should IA32 be enabled by defalt in the amd64 kernel?
<ph8> i get some weird errors when running a binary that works on other machines
<mjg59> ph8: It, uh, is, surely?
<ph8> hopefully
<ph8> i can't run the linux client from folding.stanford.edu
<ph8> on my machine
<ph8> weird error though
<mjg59> What's the error?
<ph8> root@rigel:~/bench# ./FAH502-Linux.exe 
<ph8> -su: ./FAH502-Linux.exe: No such file or directory
<ph8> it's definitely there and global +x
<mjg59> Run strace against it and see what opens fail
<mjg59> That usually means that it's missing the run-time dynamic linker
<mjg59> Which may been that you're missing the compatibility libraries
<mjg59> CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y
<ph8> ah! i don't have ia32-libs
<ph8> lets see if that makes a diff
<ph8> mjg59: ia32-libs sorted it
<ph8> cheers!
<ph8> my install borked a bit at the end you see, i didn't get anything apart from the base packages
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-15
<Trae> heh, ghosttown indeed.
<Trae> :)
<srwalter> does it usually take 2 months to get a bug report (#57625) with an attached patch resolved?
<ivoks> 'morning
<ivoks> zul: here?
<ivoks> zul: here?
<zul> ivoks: kind of?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i just wanted to tell you that i'm playing with my new laptop and xen kernel doesn't boot if it enable VT
<zul> what happens?
<ivoks> it gets to:
<ivoks> PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved
<ivoks> PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.
<ivoks> and freezes
<zul> 2.6.17?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> latest in edgy
<mjg59> Boot without quiet
<zul> interesting..
<zul> have you seen if there is a bios update?
<ivoks> i did update
<ivoks> mjg59: it is without quiet :)
<mjg59> Oh, really?
<mjg59> That's more fun
<ivoks> but...
<ivoks> i get this error on vanilla kernel too
<ivoks> and it boots
<ivoks> so, this doesn't kill kernel
<ivoks> something other does
<ivoks> (where vanilla is ubuntu's generic :)
<zul> does it have nvidia?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> this is all intel machine
<ivoks> without VT it works
<ivoks> it works with VT if i disable acpi and apic, but this is something i don't want to do :)
<ivoks> i can do testing, but i also realize that it's sunday... :)
<zul> im looking at it
<ivoks_test> i can boot with initcall_debug
<zul> please and send me the results
<ivoks_test> eh... don't know how to capture it :/
<tfheen> ivoks_test: digital camera
<ivoks_test> :)
<ivoks_test> acpi_init+0x0/0x1c0()
<ivoks_test> this is the last thing it prints
<sbriglie> hi
<sbriglie> i have a question regarding the default ubuntu ppc kernel
<sbriglie> I am pretty sure the rivafb frambebuffer driver needs to be compiled in the kernel image and not as a module to have lcd brightness control and usplash working with more than 256 colors on my 12 inch powerbook
<ivoks_test> zul: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/xen-crash.jpg
<zul> have you tried booting with pci=nommconfig
<ivoks_test> nope, but i can
<ivoks_test> zul: result is exactly the same :/
<ivoks_test> this is toshiba satellite pro u200-129
<zul> ok ill have a look
<dr_evil> I tried to backport the sky2 network driver from kernel.org 2.6.19-rc2 to ubuntu 2.6.15 but it crashing. how can I get a working driver?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-08
<soren> Will there be a l-u-m upload soon?
<abogani> amitk: Any news about #54621 ?
<Nafallo> .win 22
<soren> amitk: You're working today, aren't you?
<amitk> soren: not officially :) What's up?
<soren> amitk: I'm just wondering when/if the next l-u-m upload will be?
<soren> I thought you always did all of linux-source, l-u-m, and l-r-m.
<amitk> soren: The latest git already seems to have been uploaded - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+publishinghistory
<amitk> soren: Are you looking for some specific fix?
<amitk> aaah... ia64 has a dependency wait
<amitk> ia64 linux-image was broken IIRC. So the meta package hasn't been uploaded
<soren> amitk: I sent you a patch early last week to include those vmware modules.
<soren> I don't seem them in the changelog.
<soren> I don't know how I managed to not notice that upload, though.
<soren> I would have pointed it out back then.
<amitk> soren: to me specifically? or to kernel-team? I can't seem to find it....
<soren> Hang on, I'll dig it up.
<soren> Gah..
<soren> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-kernel-2007-10-02.html
<soren> You said it looked sane, BenC said it was ok to include them, so I assumed he did.
<soren> Timestamps are around 3:50
<amitk> soren: But it wasn't sent to kernel-team :(. It is easy to get dropped that way...
<soren> Doh..
<amitk> could you send it to kernel team right away?
<soren> kernel-team@l.u.c?
<amitk> right
<soren> Can you moderate it through or should I subscribe first?
<amitk> soren: I don't have moderator access...
<amitk> but BenC should be along soon
<zul> soren: lamont still might have moderator acess
<soren> amitk: Isn't the entire US on holiday today?
<amitk> oh.. right. kylem still has access
<zul> soren: i dont think so but canadians are ;)
<soren> NEver mind. I'll subscribe first.
* BenC is supposed to be on holiday today :)
<amitk> BenC: What's the occasion in the US?
<BenC> Columbus day
<bdmurray> BenC: Are you still not on holiday?
<BenC> bdmurray: seems that way :)
<bdmurray> I'm curious about bug 129910 and the modules included in the intitramfs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<bdmurray> If you have a moment
<maks> bdmurray: requires .config change afaik
<maks> no idea why the modules are no longer build as such
<mlind> kylem, BenC: could you take a look at bug #149836, people have had some hard time removing old l-u-m packages
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149836 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "cannot purge config files for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149836
<BenC> mlind: odd report, considering lum doesn't have config files
<BenC> mlind: looks like [ -d /lib/modules/$KVER ]  would do it
<mlind> BenC: I dunno, but to reproduce this; install any of the -13 kernels and corresponding lum. then purge kernel, then try to purge lum. lum fails to purge as update-initramfs fails cowardly.
<mlind> BenC: yes, [ -d /lib/modules/$KVER ]  looks alright
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-09
<laga> hi, is it planned to fix #139767 in linux-soruce-2.6.20? it's a regression recently introduced in feisty
<laga> bdmurray: thanks.
<bdmurray> laga: sure, no problem.  things are quite busy now but I have noted it and will bring it up.
<laga> bdmurray: sorry for being a pest about it, but it's a bit annoying for the i830 people :)
<foxwoods> Hello there, regarding memstick.c, is there any fix, or is it just plain broken?
<foxwoods> I saw a launchpad bug for this, by BenC, but it didn't say anything useful.
<foxwoods> BenC?
<foxwoods> anyone awake?
<poningru> halp
<poningru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130511
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130511 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gusty updates broke my wireless connectivity" [High,Triaged]  
<poningru> its a simple fix
<poningru> the pcms and microcodes from bcm43xx fwcutter are not getting put into the latest kernel
<poningru> please this breaks wifi for a lot of people
<poningru> :(
* lamont finds himself wondering if -13.41 is going to get uploaded this week
<clever`rev> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<defcon> hey any kernel devs awake?
<defcon> can someone search launchpad for ralink and rt73 wireless cards because for the past year these cards have not worked and they are open sourced and work fine with most other distro's
<defcon> there are thousands of people with these cards, that wont be able to take advantage of ubuntu
<defcon> ubuntu rocks and lets make it so everyone, even the people with these cards can finally enjoy using ubuntu instead of being stuck with m!cro$oft
<kraut> moin
<stgraber> Can we still ship a quick fix for intel HDA ? (setting model=auto for a defined device)
<stgraber> I have a laptop with no sound (2 year old toshiba laptop) and setting model=auto makes sound to work
<mjg59> stgraber: No
<mjg59> There'll be newer alsa in linux-backports-modules
<stgraber> yeah, heard of it. So it'll also fix ALC861 ? I mainly heard of ALC268
<mjg59> No clue.
<\sh> hmm...guys, what's the default ramdisk device for the ubuntu kernel?
<\sh> (initial ramdisk I have to say)
<mjg59> ?
<\sh> mjg59, I'm trying to load a initrd image...kernel says it's loading it into the ramdisk ...but which device? ram/ram0/ramdisk? 
<mjg59> initramfs? There isn't a device.
<mjg59> It's just extracted into a ramfs
<\sh> mjg59, no...plain initrd :)
<mjg59> Why are you building an initrd?
<mjg59> That's massively unlikely to work with any kernels we've shipped in the past two years
<\sh> mjg59, hmmm....
<\sh> k
<\sh> so I have to switch to mkinitramfs
<mjg59> Yes
<\sh> mjg59, the question is, I have to start a script...and add some areca userspace tools to it...where should I add it to...when I use mkinitramfs
<mjg59> Take a look at /usr/share/doc/initramfs-tools/HACKING
<maks>  \sh: read man initramfs-tools
<\sh> well now I have to do this inside a feisty chroot grmpf
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> he tries to call hook console_setup and fails with eval: 1: syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<\sh> grmpf
<Mithrandir> amitk: sdhc on the crownbeach is unhappy with current dailies.
<Mithrandir> amitk: and the current linux-source package seems to include the stock drm.ko in the kernel config?
* lamont grumbles at the lack of an ia64 kernel
<zul> lamount: oh just grumble for the fun of it
<amitk> Mithrandir: Could you file a bug about SDHC?
<Mithrandir> amitk: sure
<Mithrandir> any update on bug 145168?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145168 in linux-source-2.6.22 "disable built-in drm for lpia" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145168
<amitk> Mithrandir: I am not very productive today... out sick. But I will try to check this later this evening
<Mithrandir> yeah, I saw you sent that email.  I wasn't intending you to come here until you felt better. :-)
<amitk> Mithrandir: hmm. wonder how stock drm came back on LPIA... I will check this one now
<Mithrandir> cheers
<defcon> can someone search launchpad for ralink and rt73 wireless cards because for the past year these cards have not worked for thousands of people and they are open sourced and work fine with most other distro's
<lamont> II: Checking modules for itanium...previous or current modules file missing!
<lamont> BenC: ETA for a -14.42 upload to fix ia64 the rest of the way?
<elmo> halp
<elmo> we have a Dell with HDA audio not working - what's the shortest/quickest get it up and working solution?
<kylem> replace the laptop?
<zul> lol
<mjg59> elmo: Hardy
<elmo> seriously?
<mjg59> Or, with luck, linux-backports-modules
<mjg59> But that doesn't seem to exist in a useful way yet
<_rtg> elmo: gimme the 'lspci -vvnn' and I can tell you if its going to be supported in  linux-backports-modules
<elmo> _rtg: http://people.ubuntu.com/~james/tmp/lspci.txt
<_rtg> elmo: Its a Dell Precision something or other? Looks like it'll work: 'SND_PCI_QUIRK(PCI_VENDOR_ID_DELL, 0x01f9, "Dell Precision", STAC_9205_DELL_M43)'
<elmo> _rtg: Dell Latitude I think
<elmo> D630
<_rtg> elmo: I should have the Gutsy lbm package uploaded today or tomorrow.
<elmo> _rtg: ok, cool, thanks
<pina> who has been doing x86 builds
<lamont> BenC/amitk/kylem: who's the right person for me to pester to get -14.42 uploaded to finish fixing ia64?
<kylem> i'm already doing it. stop fucking nagging.
<lamont> hadn't heard any response to queries...  hence nagging... will stop now.  thanks.
<kylem> look at git.
<lamont> doh.  thanks
<osmosis> is gutsy's xen kernel getting more stable ?
<pina> guys the initrd doesn't mount the root filesystem and the initrd is mounted *as* the root filesystem?
<mjg59> It's supposed to be mounted as the root filesystem, yes
<pina> ok
<pina> so the kernel boots into the initrd, which then mounts the root filesystem and unmounts itself?
<mjg59> Yes (effectively
<mjg59> It's an initramfs rather than an initrd
<pina> it's still the kernel that mounts the root filesystem at the end isnt it??
<pina> i thought since initrd/initramfs handled mounting root nowadays it becomes a problem for kernel development as you have to match the kernel and the init(ramfs|rd) 
<pina> so are there tools for semiautomatially creating both or is it distro specific
<pina> mjg59?
<johanbr> The short answer is "yes and yes".
<mjg59> No, the root filesystem is mounted by the initramfs
<pina> mjg59: can you explain a bit more on that
<pina> mjg59 i was talking about initrd
<mjg59> Nobody uses initrd any more
<pina> ok so eventually initramfs mounts the rootfilesystem
<mjg59> Yes
<BenC> pina: basically it checks the root= kernel argument (which is usually a UUID in Ubuntu) and mounts that after loading the right drivers for storage devices
<pina> ok
<pina> thanks
<pina> some confusion
<pina> i tell you i had 3 different answers for the same question
<BenC> first, you need to forget about initrd
<BenC> I know the file is called initrd, but it's actually an initramfs (handled quite differently)
<pina> exactly
<BenC> all the scripts in the initramfs are from the initramfs-tools package, and various other packages that include some helper scripts (look in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/)
<BenC> also /etc/initramfs-tools/
<BenC> it's quite extensive, since it can do more than just mount a normal rootfs (netboot, resume from s2disk, etc)
<BenC> and yes, the initramfs has to match the booted kernel, hence a separate one is generated for each kernel in /boot/
<BenC> that's only because the modules have to match
<pina> yeah, initrd is what was used before initramfs came along
<pina> got you
<pina> thanks a bunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<kraut> moin
<kraut> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<soren> What VM tech have you used to test the -virtual images?
<soren> I've only just not discovered that the lsilogic driver is not there and I believe this is the emulated controller in most of VMWare's products?
* soren wanders off for a bit
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<mjg59> bdmurray: So did the latest kernel fix your uvcvideo suspend issue?
<bdmurray> mjg59: I believe so for the most part.  -13 helped a lot but now I am having some issues but in single user mode it suspends fine
<bdmurray> So I don't think it is uvcvideo now
<mjg59> What sort of issues?
<bdmurray> I'm testing again - if you can wait a minute
<mjg59> Sure
<bdmurray> It seems to only want to suspend 1x
<mjg59> As in it doesn't suspend again, or it doesn't resume again?
<bdmurray> It won't suspend again
<mjg59> How does it fail?
<bdmurray> What do I observe?  The screen turns black, multimedia leds still on, caps lock doesn't work.
<mjg59> And then it hangs?
<bdmurray> Right, I can't do anything at the moment except maybe Sys Req
<mjg59> Can you edit /etc/default/acpi-support and set USE_DPMS to false, then boot without "quiet" and attempt a suspend?
<mjg59> (And it suspends more than once in single user mode?)
<lool> Hey, I branched the git repos and committed a tentative fix, how should I best build it?  debuild -i?
<bdmurray> I haven't tried more than once in single user mode. I'll boot into single, edit acpi-support, test suspending 2x then reboot with quiet.  Sound good?
<zul> lool: check the wiki
<lool> zul: I did, but then perhaps I didn't look long enough; I'll search a bit more
<mjg59> Sure
<mjg59> (Without quiet)
<bdmurray> right, bad typing that
<mjg59> Heh
<bdmurray> Single user mode failed on the second suspend attempt
<lool> zul: Ah got it, thanks
<mjg59> Ok.
<bdmurray> mjg59: Is there anything else I should do?  by the way with USE_DPMS=false there is a blinking cursor in the lower left hand corner when it hangs
<mjg59> bdmurray: Can you do chmod a-x /etc/acpi/suspend.d/75-console-switch.sh and then trigger the second suspend from the console rather than from X?
<bdmurray> Would doing that in single user mode be fine?
<mjg59> Yeah, should be
<mjg59> Make sure you boot without quiet
<bdmurray> It stops right after "Shutting down ALSA" then blinking cursor
<mjg59> What hardware is this?
<mjg59> And does alt+sysrq+t do anything at that point?
<bdmurray> HP DV6245US. No what does +t do?
<mjg59> Triggers a stack dump of processes
<mjg59> Does alt+sysrq+b reboot?
<bdmurray> Yes
<mjg59> ok, so it's partly alive
<mjg59> Can you do one suspend, then comment out line 39 of /etc/acpi/sleep.sh ?
<mjg59> Then try suspending again - in theory it should go down and then come straight back up again
<bdmurray> Okay, what am I looking for?
<mjg59> bdmurray: So it did that?
<bdmurray> mjg59: Well, using 'sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh' did nothing but using gdm suspend took it down and back
<mjg59> So it suspended, you edited it, then it went down and came back up?
<mjg59> Can you stick the entirity of dmesg up somewhere?
<bdmurray> Yes and will do
<mjg59> Thanks
<bdmurray> mjg59: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/2789
<mjg59> bdmurray: Hm. Ok. Can you restore /etc/acpi/sleep.sh to its original state and then enable pm_trace?
<bdmurray> mjg59: I'm afraid not I still don't have pm_trace on amd64
<mjg59> _rtg: I thought we'd agree to enable that?
<mjg59> Oh well. Nothing I can do without the hardware, then.
<bdmurray> I could recompile or install i386 though right?
<mjg59> Yeah, just trying an i386 live CD would be interesting
<b08y> hey guys, i wanted to ask, if it is new to you, that the ehci_hcd module seems to be bugy, i have to remove the ehci_hcd , after that the usb2.0 hdd starts to work properly, if i try to use it with ehci_hcd, the usb2.0 hdd hangsup
<b08y> ohh i see it a know bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/88746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux-source-2.6.22 "USB devices are not recognized when having ehci_hcd modprobed" [Undecided,Invalid]  
<b08y> ^^^ that's uncool 
<b08y> better would be confirmed! 
<bdmurray> Triaged is one better than confirmed
<b08y> oh, i thought its one worse
<bdmurray> Nope, you can learn more about bug statuses at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<b08y> than it should be "to fix right now!" x_X
<b08y> to be honest, im new to bug reporting and stuff like that, i just made a launchpad account
<skyburner> good evening
<skyburner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Unknown symbol in module fcpci.ko" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<skyburner> is there any plan to do something on this problem in near future?
<deviantintegral> hi. I've been experiencing this kernel panic (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40208/) for a while now. I've been looking for a guide to debugging kernel panics, but I haven't found much. Can someone point me in the right place, or should I just file a bug?
<nosrednaekim> is this the place where I would inquire about my atheros wireless failing in the latest kernel update?
<rsferreira> Is there an easy way to disable dynticks? Gusty only boots on battery, not on ac power (on ac power it craches some seconds after gdm is loaded, unless acpi=off on kernel line). May this be related to dyntick?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-11
<AnRkey> 2.6.22-13-generic works fine with my Intel graphics, 2.6.22-14-generic does not. What package should i report this bug under? I have a screenshot of the problem >> http://www.tiehab.com/problem.png
<amitk> AnRkey: report it under linux-source-2.6.22 or something like that
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> thanks
<mvo> does anyone object if I add a conflict for nvidia-settings against nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new? the later two have their own /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> will the r8187 backport that's in feisty's 2.6.20 not be in gutsy's 2.6.22? or is the code merged into another module?
<verwilst> grm, having problems with the xen kernel :(
<verwilst> the bridge doesn't get picked up by iptables, and i have domU freezes with "Time went backwards" messages :(
<verwilst> zul: if i want to test another patch
<verwilst> do i need to git-clone your ubuntu.git? or the "official" one now?
<zul> verwilst: the offical one
<verwilst> zul: thanks
<verwilst> zul: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-changelog/2007-10/msg00013.html
<verwilst> i want to try and test this patch
<verwilst> because i'm having lots of problems with my xen kernel
<zul> yeah i saw that im working on another one as well
<verwilst> well, 1 problem, but re-occurring :)
<verwilst> zul: ah, on the ml? :)
<zul> verwilst: nope
<verwilst> zul: another thing you might know something about is that iptables can't see the inter-domU traffic
<verwilst> no matter what i do
<verwilst> sounds like a bug too
<zul> ill have a look
<verwilst> zul: those are the only 2 things that seem off to me
<verwilst> they are pretty vital before i can put my server into production
<verwilst> ( it's already racked remotely, so rebooting is pretty 'fingers crossed' :d )
<verwilst> zul: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0709.1/1728.html
<zul> verwilst: try it out im at work right now
<verwilst> will do! git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git right?
<zul> yep
<verwilst> zul: remind me how to build again? :)
<verwilst> custom-binary.d/xen custom something eh? :)
<zul> verwilst: check the readme in the debian/custom-binary.d directory
<verwilst> will do
<jwoo> I had a silly question... Would anyone know how to obtain a list of RFC's supported by the Linux kernel?
<jwoo> *have
<b08y_> hello, how can i see in launchpad, if a bug like that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/88746 was viewed by an kernel developer or an important person(like a kernel hacker)?  Who sets the status of bugs like that one? The bug reporter or who?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux-source-2.6.22 "USB devices are not recognized when having ehci_hcd modprobed" [Undecided,Invalid]  
<bdmurray> b08y_: you could look at the activity log to see who set the status
<verwilst> zul: i'm running with the patch from http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0709.1/1728.html
<verwilst> let's hope the "time went backwards" freezes are history
<verwilst> zul: ok, didn't help, it already hang another domU
<verwilst> pffff
<verwilst> damned!
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-12
<Kano> hi, is it known that iwlwifi_rc80211_simple has an unknown symbol in module error
<Kano> btw.that error comes on a system without iwl
<thully> hi - I'm curious if anyone may be interested in tackling a recent kernel regression I've come across...
<thully> In the -12 kernel, my machine (MacBook) suspends fine, but now with -13 and up, it doesn't resume one out of every 3 or 4 times.
<TheMuso> TheMuso: Have you filed a bug?
<TheMuso> ugy missed him. No wonder tab completion backfired. :p
<superm1> is another LUM uploaded planned to be released between RC and final?  
<superm1> and if not, will i be allowed to commit a fix to bug 147886 for after release for a sru kernel update, it should just be a header change?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147886 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "ivtv-fb module has not been merged into mainline yet" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147886
<kraut> moin
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<verwilst> zul: my test with the patch that hopefully would fix the "Time went backwards" doesn't help :(
<ubuntu_demo1> Hi
<ubuntu_demo1> anyone here ?
<ubuntu_demo1> /nickname ubuntu_demon
<ubuntu_demon> Hi. I think I have found a Gutsy kernel bug which might be very important (causing data-loss)
<ubuntu_demon> Any kernel devs around I could talk to ?
<ubuntu_demon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151938 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy kernel is causing data-loss.somehow related to SATA (media-error)" [Undecided,New]  
<ubuntu_demon> I'll return tonight on irc.
<superm1> BenC, according to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.36/changelog , the ivtv patch i had didn't get included, but according to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy-lum.git;a=commitdiff;h=c701d02ea2d30818d1df2e6b8e74e58f5ede041f it did.  Do you know what the actual case is?
<zul> erp http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/10/12/9
<Keybuk> just pray that doesn't need an ABI change :p
<zul> heh i know
<BenC> superm1: it's included in git, and will be uploaded soon
<superm1> BenC, i was just worried that the version numbers were identical, so perhaps there was confusion
<BenC> superm1: there was some mixup in the repo, but it's getting sorted out
<superm1> okay cool thanks
<ubuntu_demon> This bug I found might be important : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151938 Is there anything else I can do ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151938 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy kernel is causing data-loss.somehow related to SATA (media-error)" [Undecided,New]  
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: I'd have to say it looks more like a hw error
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: media errors can sometimes be exposed on large upgrades (e.g. from feisty to gutsy) because it will start accessing an area of the drive that has never been touched before
<BenC> upgrades are very disk intensive
<ubuntu_demon> Hey
<ubuntu_demon> BenC : how would you explain 2 months without any problems ?
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: not touching the same spot on the drive? :)
<ubuntu_demon> BenC: the problems were also on my /home partition
<ubuntu_demon> /sda1 Gutsy /sda2 Feisty /sda3 home ... all three partitions experienced media errors in Feisty around july 30th
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: I must have misread something, I thought you were saying that they experienced errors on gutsy
<ubuntu_demon> I have seen the the media errors in Feisty. (I can't remember whether I have also seen them in Gutsy). The result of these media errors was that fsck was reporting problems
<ubuntu_demon> and files were ending up in lost+found
<ubuntu_demon> My guess about what's happening : Gutsy interacts in some different way with SATA drives (I heard something about a new SATA subsystem). Gutsy puts my SATA drive in some "mode" which works fine for Gutsy but is remembered through soft-resets of the machine. Feisty can't handle this "mode" and causes the filesystem to corrupt.
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: feisty and gutsy both use libata (sata and pata)
<BenC> and that wouldn't cause this
<ubuntu_demon> Are there any (potentially relevant) differences in libata between Feisty and Gutsy ?
<BenC> nope, unless you hit gutsy while HPA wasn't enabled by default
<ubuntu_demon> But that's just a guess maybe something else is happening ofcourse. I personally still think it's a bug somewhere somehow. 
<ubuntu_demon> I installed Gutsy Beta last week on /dev/sda1 ... yesterday I saw a media error in Feisty again
<BenC> check the media size in dmesg
<BenC> make sure that feisty and gutsy see the drives at the same size
<JanC> ubuntu_demon: FYI exchanging the HDD shouldn't void your warranty (at least, when this is a personal laptop and not a company one)
<ubuntu_demon> BenC : can I grep for something to find these media sizes ?
<BenC> dmesg | grep "hardware sectors"
<ubuntu_demon> JanC : I'm not sure there are paper seals on the screws talking about warranty. Besides I still don't have access to any 2.5" drive to replace it with.
<ubuntu_demon> dmesg | grep "hardware sectors" ... results in nothing
<ubuntu_demon> dmesg | grep hardware | grep sectors  ... results in nothing
<BenC> [    6.116000]  sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)
<BenC> lines like that, shouldn't be hard to find
<BenC> dmesg | less
<BenC> and scroll through
<JanC> maybe it scrolled out of the buffer already?
<ubuntu_demon> I can't find anything like that in Feisty dmesg or dmesg.0
<BenC> well, you'll definitely want to do this on a fresh boot
<BenC> doesn't have to look like that
<BenC> somewhere in there (read it to find it) there is a drive detecting and it will show the physical size of the drive
<ubuntu_demon> On my mounted Gutsy partition (from feisty): [    6.216000]  sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  156368016 512-byte hardware sectors (80060 MB)
<ubuntu_demon> [    6.216000]  sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  156368016 512-byte hardware sectors (80060 MB)
<ubuntu_demon> Feisty : [    4.028000]  ata1.00: ata_hpa_resize 1: sectors = 156368016, hpa_sectors = 156368016
<ubuntu_demon> [    4.028000]  ata1.00: 156368016 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
<ubuntu_demon> [    4.036000]  ata1.00: ata_hpa_resize 1: sectors = 156368016, hpa_sectors = 156368016
<ubuntu_demon> [    4.524000]  SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sectors (80060 MB)
<ubuntu_demon> [    4.524000]  SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sectors (80060 MB)
<ubuntu_demon> /sda1 seems to have the same size from Feisty and Gutsy dmesg's
<ubuntu_demon> Should I reboot to Gutsy, read-only mount sda2 and sda3 and compare those too ?
<ubuntu_demon> ow wait 80060 MB is the entire harddrive. So these sizes are equal .. that's good :)
<ubuntu_demon> What else can I do to find the problem ?
<ubuntu_demon> What's HPA ? I can find hpa mentioned in my Feisty dmesg but not in my gutsy dmesg. Maybe that's the problem.
<ubuntu_demon> Gutsy should have hpa enabled according to your own email. But if this is somehow not enabled that might be causing my problem right ?
<ubuntu_demon> or at least it might be somehow related to the problem right ?
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: no, if that was the problem, you'd see two different sizes
<ubuntu_demon> In Feisty dmesg I see things like : [    4.028000]  ata1.00: ata_hpa_resize 1: sectors = 156368016, hpa_sectors = 156368016
<ubuntu_demon> [    4.036000]  ata1.00: ata_hpa_resize 1: sectors = 156368016, hpa_sectors = 156368016
<ubuntu_demon> I Gutsy I don't see these lines. Should that be the case ?
<BenC> ubuntu_demon: just a missing printk in gutsy's stock hpa patch
<ubuntu_demon> I = in
<BenC> feisty kernel had the original hpa patch as written by kyle
<ubuntu_demon> What is hpa ?
<BenC> hpa isn't your problem
<BenC> hpa == host protected area
<ubuntu_demon> okay
<BenC> which you don't have
<ubuntu_demon> Is there anything else I can do to (help) find this problem ?
<ubuntu_demon> IMHO 2 months without any problems when not dual booting with Gutsy and smartctl saying that my harddisk health is okay sounds like it's not my harddrive which is dying. Also the laptop is about 1 year old.
<clever`rev> !anti-virus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-virus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_demon> Bye
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-13
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<verwilst> zul: i've found something that might be important for the "time went backwards" bug
<verwilst> changing the clocksource from xen to jiffies seem to stop the flooding of the messages and makes  the clock tick again
<kraut> moin
<cathya> erm
<cathya> i need some help but its sorttttt of OT
<cathya> :D
<cypherdelic_>  How do I apply the fix for Bug # 144390. Please assist.
<cypherdelic_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cypherdelic_>  cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab - 
<cypherdelic_> sda3_crypt /dev/sda3 none luks,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -- this is the crypttab line, please help... :(
<cypherdelic_>  Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-12.39 ??? Why am I with 2.6.22-14?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-14
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<twinhelix> Hi all. I'm running a laptop that has some suspend issues with the 2.6.22 kernel; a backported fix from 2.6.23 on Launchpad doesn't seem to have been accepted for Gutsy yet. Is there still time to get patches in before the final release, or do I have to look at compiling my own kernel post-release? Thanks!
<twinhelix> FWIW: The patch and discussion is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139045
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Mithrandir> twinhelix: too late.
<twinhelix> Mithrandir: Thanks for your answer. A related followup then: Is it easily possible to compile the 2.6.22 source with the requisite patch (a one-byte alteration in a struct), make a new bzImage, and retain ABI compatibility with linux-restricted-modules, nvidia-glx-new, etc etc.?
<Mithrandir> yes, read the wiki link in the topic
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /sys/devices/platform?
<mjg59> bullgard4: This isn't the place to ask
<Lutin> hi there
<Chorus> is there any solution in sight for Bug #146924?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146924 in linux-source-2.6.22 ""Time went backwards" + freeze for domU's with kernel 2.6.22-xen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146924
<pina> who is awake
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-06
<slestak> i think i have spotted a problem with II breaking other releases.  is a kernel dev available to discuss?  I was at ubuntu+1 but no joy there
<slestak> think it is dkms related
<slestak> when i installed II on sda2, i got xorg breakage on sda3 gutsy install.  nvidia driver would not load on the gutsy partition after reboot.
<slestak> if this is the wrong channel to discuss, I apologize
<slestak> i have accel driver roking now, not asking for how to fix it
<slestak> s/roking/working
<Keybuk> hi guys
<Keybuk> /boot/config-2.6.27-4-generic:CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y
<Keybuk> /boot/config-2.6.27-4-generic:CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y
<Keybuk> how have these options crept back in as "y" ?
<Keybuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/HardyHardwareDetection
<Keybuk> we agreed to change them to "n" (and indeed did so)
<munckfish> Keybuk: I can't comment on the main kernel but I note these options aren't set as desired in the ports kernel (http://paste.ubuntu.com/54603/)
<munckfish> I can raise and issue and get them adjusted for the ports too.
<Keybuk> pgraner: ^
<Keybuk> (I can see you're up - you're replying to e-mail :p)
<munckfish> Keybuk: bug raised for ports LP: #279019
<munckfish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/279019
<pgraner> munckfish, Keybuk: the kernel team is not maintaining anything other than i386/x86_64 so I can't speak to those, as for getting them fixed up for 386/64 not a problem. I'll ping smb_tp since he is maintaining the Hardy tree
<munckfish> pgraner: I'm working on the PS3 Port Project so I care about and will address the change for the ports kernels and submit a pull request
<pgraner> munckfish: thanks
<Keybuk> pgraner: I was more referring to the fact those options are _wrong_ in the x86 kernel ;)
<Keybuk> and weren't in hardy
<pgraner> Keybuk: yep, we will get it fixed
<Keybuk> pgraner: great, thanks
<Keybuk> was tracking down a race condition that got increasingly familiar the closer I got
<Keybuk> "but we *fixed* this! ... check config ... hmm, someone *unfixed* it" :p
<munckfish> Keybuk: is there an LP ticket for the race condition (just so I can read background info)?
<Keybuk> munckfish: not a currently open one, there's an old one but I forget the #
<Keybuk> it can be simply summarised
<Keybuk> "raw usb devices don't show up at the same time as cooked ones if CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y"
<munckfish> Keybuk: thx
<Keybuk> current udev isn't even tested with deprecated=y, so there may be others too
<Keybuk> in fact, I think the latest udev upstream won't even start if that config option is set
<munckfish> Keybuk: ok so it's just much much safer to get that opt out
<munckfish> understood
<Keybuk> Oct  6 13:59:17 quest kernel: [93700.720031] ata2: EH complete
<Keybuk> what's EH?  and why do I need to be notified that it's complete every two seconds?
<rtg> Keybuk: looks like you're getting a SCSI layer error, its coming from drivers/ata/libata-eh.c:ata_scsi_error()
<Keybuk> is there a way for me to debug further?
<Keybuk> there are no other messages
<Keybuk> oh, there is another in dmesg
<Keybuk> [93989.536032] ata2: EH pending after 5 tries, giving up
<Keybuk> [93989.536040] ata2: EH complete
<Keybuk> [93991.096042] ata2: EH pending after 5 tries, giving up
<Keybuk> [93991.096050] ata2: EH complete
<rtg> Keybuk: EH is a bit cryptic. I assume "Error Handler". 
<rtg> All of these messages are coming from the same function.
<Keybuk> [    3.564507] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xd808 irq 23
<Keybuk> I'm guessing that's sata_nv, though no dmesg makes a direct association
<rtg> Keybuk: lspci show the device as sata_nv?
<Keybuk> [    3.558356] pata_acpi 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level,
<Keybuk>  low) -> IRQ 23
<Keybuk> [    3.562060] sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, l
<Keybuk> ow) -> IRQ 23
<Keybuk> rtg: the board is sata_nv yeah
<Keybuk> funny thing is
<Keybuk> I don't think there's anything actually on ata2
<Keybuk> [    4.036232] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP2504C, VT100-33, max UDMA7
<Keybuk> [    4.837197] ata3.00: ATA-6: WDC WD740GD-00FLC0, 33.08F33, max UDMA/133
<Keybuk> [    5.329197] ata4.00: ATA-6: WDC WD740GD-00FLC0, 33.08F33, max UDMA/133
<rtg> Keybuk: I wonder if something is trying to probe ata2 periodically? 
<Keybuk> [    6.184293] ata5.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A, 1.05, max UDMA/33
<Keybuk> [    6.184304] ata5.01: ATAPI: LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5236V, R$0A, max UDMA/44
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> it's not even either DVD drive
<Keybuk> rtg: how could I tell?
<rtg> Keybuk: good question. I'm not at all familiar with the ATA library.
<Keybuk> Top causes for wakeups:
<Keybuk>   43.9% (101.1)       <interrupt> : sata_nv, eth0 
<Keybuk> wouldn't have thought anything from user space would be probing
<Keybuk> in fact
<Keybuk> I don't even think there's an interface for anything from user space *to* probe
<rtg> No udev rules?
<Keybuk> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/host1 has no target
<Keybuk> just power/wakeup
<Keybuk> (and the link to the scsi host)
<Keybuk> rtg: udev only does things to devices which have a /dev entry
<rtg> Keybuk: Garzik is the maintainer. maybe you should look on bugzilla and see if anyone else is having similar sata_nv issues.
<Keybuk> there's no device on that ATA port, so there's nothing in /dev :p
<Keybuk> rtg: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9010 maybe?
<Keybuk> not sata_nv tho
<Keybuk> quite different though
<Keybuk> nothing exactly matches
<rtg> Keybuk: and its a pretty old issue. It started against a 2.6.23 kernel.
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> I've only seen this since upgrading to Intrepid from Hardy
<rtg> Keybuk: I assume you're running 2.6.27-5 ? Its an (-rc8) based kernel, so its worth reporting upstream.
<Keybuk> 27-4 ?
<Keybuk> when did 27-5 come out?
<rtg> Keybuk: iver the weekend, uploaded Friday.
<BenC> Keybuk: I think EH is error handler, but it usually means you have medium or hardware issues
<BenC> oop, I'm late on that convo
 * BenC kicks pidgin's scroll
<rtg> BenC: right, but how do you figure out what error? In Keybuk's case, there is nothing attached to that port.
<rtg> I surely do hate nVidia resume issues
<laga_> wow. do you actually attempt to debug them?
<rtg> well, somewhat feebly 
<BenC> maybe the error is it keep trying to probe something that is not there
<BenC> or the card is producing errors that we should just ignore
<rtg> BenC: uh, I think thats exactly the error (continuously probing when nothing is there)
<CarlFK> [322544.947660] ------------[ cut here ]------------  http://dpaste.com/82721/
<CarlFK> .27.4 - should I post it to lp?
<rtg> CarlFK: which kernel version?
<rtg> I mean, which -rc?
<CarlFK> rtg: what is -rc?
<rtg> release candidate
<rtg> CarlFK: better yet, 'cat /proc/version_signature'
<CarlFK> i installed u-server a week ago, did apt-get upgrade a few days ago
<CarlFK> just a sec.. need to power the box back up
<CarlFK> rtg: Ubuntu 2.6.27-4.6-server
<rtg> CarlFK: update to 2.6.27-5 and see if it makes a difference.
<CarlFK> rtg: im not really sure what caused it - guessing it had to do with powering off a mounted usb drive 
<CarlFK> sounds like there is no need to post what I have from the .4 kernel, right?
<rtg> CarlFK: not unless its repeatable on a clean drive
<CarlFK> what do you mean "clean drive" ?
<rtg> CarlFK: one that has been fsck'd after being improperly shut down.
<Keybuk> rtg: good news!
<rtg> found it?
<Keybuk> no errors with -5
<rtg> works for me :)
<Keybuk> quest scott% dmesg | grep ata2
<Keybuk> [    4.705119] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xd808 irq 21
<Keybuk> [    5.516028] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Keybuk> interestingly, I don't see that "SATA link down" in the previous dmesg
<Keybuk> so maybe that was the bug - sata_nv link detection was broken
<freeRag> whats the best application to configure and compile a costume kernel ?
<laga_> freeRag: there is a wiki page on that
 * ogra waves
<freeRag> have you read it ?
<laga_> yes.
<laga_> hey ogra 
<ogra> i have a strange prob with ath5k vs ath_hal
<freeRag> so you can just tell me
<BenC> freeRag: there is no "application", it's manual for the most part
<laga_> freeRag: no
<BenC> freeRag: look at the topic for this channel
<ogra> i have  adevice for which ath5k doesnt work, ath_hal does, so i add a blacklist file for ath5k on this device ... during suspend/resume ath5k goets loaded despite being blacklisted
<ogra> *gets loaded
<BenC> ogra: rm -f ? :)
<freeRag> how does the unbuntu kernel differs from the linux kernel ?
<ogra> BenC, from livecd-rootfs during image build ? 
<ogra> BenC, thats on the samsung Q1U which is our reference device for ubuntu-mobile :)
<BenC> ogra: hmm, got me on that one
<ogra> if i add ath_pci to SUSPEND_MODULES in pm-utils it gets loded *after* ath5k and works
<freeRag> shouldnt the kernel be compile specifically for each machine its going to be run from ?
<munckfish> freeRag: best start with the KernelTeam section of the wiki, and look through the git source repos you'll find answers to a lot of your initial questions there
<BenC> freeRag: No
<ogra> BenC, my thinking is that pm-utils should be taught about module blacklists
<BenC> freeRag: that's why we have modules
<ogra> so it doesnt try loading ath5k at all
<BenC> ogra: it should be calling modprobe with -b
<BenC> ogra: or it should only be loading modules that it specifically unloaded
<jdong> hey guys, I'm getting some interesting looking oopses on resume on my macbook3,1
<ogra> BenC, well, the thing is that you dont need to unload ath_pci
<freeRag> but ive read about some duds that manage to considerably shorten boot times using especially compiled kernels with the driver built in to it
<jdong> looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/54697/
<freeRag> drivers*
<ogra> BenC, but ath5k gets loaded on resume nontheless
<jdong> repeated for every process after resuming from suspend
<ogra> so -b is it then 
<ogra> BenC, thats the original function :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/54700/
<ogra> so it doesnt respect blacklists it seems
<BenC> freeRag: it is true that doing so may shorten boot times, but then we, as a distributor, cannot compile a kernel for every user
<BenC> freeRag: if you want a custom kernel, check the wiki, but please don't ask us any more than that...you are pretty much on your own (as the wiki will warn)
<freeRag> thats why i say that the kernel should be compiled at install with built in drivers
<freeRag> automatically 
<ogra> sig, why oh why dos it need to use quilt
 * ogra curses
<BenC> freeRag: Sure, so let's add 1.5+ hours to the install to build a custom kernel
<BenC> freeRag: and then 1.5+ hours to every security update to recompile it
<BenC> freeRag: and 600+megs of used space for source+binaries to do so
<BenC> freeRag: and 55Meg+ downloads for the updated source (as opposed to 25megs for a pre-compiled kernel)
<freeRag> i thought open source was all about compiling your own
<BenC> freeRag: Go use gentoo if that's what you like
<BenC> freeRag: you would be very wrong
<BenC> freeRag: If you feel that way, compile openoffice/gcc/glibc/kernel/gnome/xorg a few times and see how much you enjoy it :)
<freeRag> im talking about the kernel mostly has its what makes the computer ticks
<freeRag> and the hardware drivers
<freeRag> wont such a system run faster  ?
<BenC> freeRag: you are making a very bad argument...we can't expect the kernel to be built at install time on every system
<BenC> especially since there is never a case where a system will _always_ have all the hardware that it will ever use connected at that point
<freeRag> why should i have SMP if i have a single core ?
<BenC> freeRag: You do know that the kernels rewrite themselves as UP code at boot for non-SMP systems, right?
<freeRag> i dont
<freeRag> im asking to find out
<BenC> binary patching to nop most of the SMP related locking and such
<BenC> freeRag: go read
<CarlFK> freeRag: plenty has been written about this.  best to do a bit of homework on your own before talking to others (especially after being asked to)
<freeRag> so what you are saying if there no real performance gains to be achieved?
<BenC> freeRag: No, there may be measurable gains at a cost that we can't justify
<BenC> freeRag: If you want to shave 5 seconds from boot, or get 2% better performance, feel free to do so
<BenC> freeRag: I will tell you that reducing boot time is of major concern for us, and will be a big focus at our next developer summit
<freeRag> so the performace gains are nearlly negletable ?
<freeRag> what if i use the computer for very intensive graphical computations ?
 * BenC *sigh*
<CarlFK> freeRag: then you should read.
<CarlFK> freeRag: or not read and ﻿use the computer for very intensive graphical computations.  
<CarlFK> notice that neither of those start with "keep asking questions here" :)
<BenC> fabbione: dear godfather...tell me why we write docs for people who refuse to read them...kthxbye
<jdong> you mean I shouldn't spend 20 hours recompiling my system and subjecting myself to increased chances of compiler/configuration bugs in order to save 3 minutes on a 4 day video encode?
<fabbione> BenC: because we have to look good :)
<jdong> *gasp*
 * freeRag slaps CarlFK with a 5 pounds *nix manual
<freeRag> :D
<zul> we need no stinking manuals
<fabbione> BenC: there was something i had to tell you and it's totally out of my mind now...
<BenC> fabbione: you're out of your mind?
 * BenC thought that was common knowledge
<fabbione> BenC: what's new about it?
<ogra> BenC, is the -b in modprobe upstream behavor or ubuntu/debian specific ? 
<BenC> ogra: upstream
 * ogra would like to file a bug about pm-utils upstream
<ogra> ah, cool
<freeRag> i always use text to speak for reading the manuals ! mostly when i m having troubles sleeping
<BenC> ogra: it's used in the initramfs scripts to honor the blacklists as well
<ogra> ah, cool
<jdong> anyway, I filed bug 279196; I'm not sure what other degugging info is relevant for oops on resume?
<jdong> is ubotu dead again?
<iulian> I don't think so, it's just not in this channel.
<DrDabbles> Would this be the proper place to discuss the newly-re-included e1000e driver? Or would ubuntu or ubuntu-testing be a better venue?
<freeRag> should i ask a question or should i let the chat die out ?
<freeRag> i v read kernel mode-setting is going to enable BSD on linux :D
<BenC> DrDabbles: depends on what you want to discuss
<freeRag> thats something that should make the windows to linux converts happy
<freeRag> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kernel_modesetting&num=1
<freeRag> BenC: any word on this feature being available for the nest ubuntu release ?
<freeRag> next*
<jdong> freeRag: it's terribly unstable when I tested the fedora beta
<jdong> it makes the already panic-prone intel driver more prone to hanging and blowing up
<freeRag> i think this articles could use some glossary because im not very familiar with some of the soudbits used 
<jdong> I think the radeon modesetting driver is actually more stable than the intel one
<freeRag> is Gallium3D on ubuntu ?
<freeRag> TTM memory manager ?
<jdong> gallium is an experimental new framework for 3d acceleration
<jdong> it's not in any production distribution
<jdong> it's not close to finished yet.
<freeRag> Multi-Pointer X - must be multi mouse support on the same desktop 
<freeRag> would you say that linux development has accelerated exponentially  in the last couple of years ?
<jdong> what on earth does that even mean?
<laga_> jdong: you've won buzzword bingo
<jdong> I guess it depends on whether or not the ancestry is continuously differentiable in a logarithmic domain
<jdong> laga_: there we go, did I top it?
<laga_> awesome.
<freeRag> jdong: likes that supposed to mean something ?!
<jdong> freeRag: what you said didn't really mean anything either.
<freeRag> yes it did
<jdong> and I do believe that is a prerequired condition to establish proof of exponential growth :)
<jdong> maybe I slept through too many math lectures though
<freeRag> i hate maths
<jdong> freeRag: what is Linux development and how can it be numerically quantified?
<jdong> and how do you find the second moment of linux development to quanitify its acceleration? :)
<freeRag> i hate everything that isn't in human able reading format
<jdong> then maybe it'd be a better idea to stop reading ricer journalism and trying to tell kernel developers what to do?
<freeRag> the 1st moment would be the previous 15 years
<laga_> "ricer journalism". hah. 
<jdong> laga_: haha you've got a better term for phoronix? :)
<freeRag> whats ricer journalism ?
<laga_> no. 
<freeRag> something out of asia ?
<freeRag> can ubuntu support 2 users on the same computer using different accounts and different usb keyboards and mice's ?
<freeRag> and 2 monitors 
<jdong> that's completely off topic to this channel
<jdong> but if you try hard enough, yes.
<freeRag> thats a cool feature windows cant do 
<laga_> freeRag: google "multiseat x"
<jdong> since when couldn't Windows do that? :)
<freeRag> can it ?
<jdong> terminal services.
<freeRag> terminal services ?
<freeRag> isnt that like VNC ?
<freeRag> you mean terminal like in a command line terminal ?
<freeRag> thats not what i meant
<freeRag> not over network
<freeRag> not VNC 
<freeRag> im meant using the same box 
<freeRag> jdong: seems pron to miss interpret my statements 
<freeRag> just admit windows can do that and linux can !
<freeRag> just admit windows canT do that and linux can !
<laga_> i hear windows is better?
<freeRag> in what aspect ?
<freeRag> DRM implementation ?
<DrDabbles> BenC I would like to discuss an issue where my link keeps dropping. I realize this is probably a bug that should be filed and possibly pushed upstream to kernel maintainers or Intel themselves, but I wanted to see if it was local to my card or if others had the same issue.
<BenC> DrDabbles: you sure it's not hardware (cable, switch)?
<DrDabbles> BenC I am using the same switch and cable now with an add-on NIC, and I had previously used both cable and switch with the onboard Intel NIC before the driver was initially disabled.
<BenC> DrDabbles: hmm...well, the link dropping is generated by the phy, so it's not something that the driver would generate
<BenC> DrDabbles: I would lean toward the actual port being flakey, but hard to tell
<BenC> DrDabbles: best to talk to Intel
<DrDabbles> BenC I'm wondering if my EEPROM didn't get a little bit broken, and it's causing the card to reset itself repeatedly. Ah well. Thanks!
<freeRag> what intel gives MS takes :)
<freeRag> DrDabbles: e1000e might trash your kernel upgrafe :D 
<freeRag> or is it the other way around ?!!?
<freeRag> time to wonder if intel isnt poluting the kernel with fake drivers ?
<DrDabbles> freeRag e1000e driver was disabled in Ubuntu when it was understood that there was a problem with the kernel driver causing the EEPROM to be corrupted or overwritten.
<CarlFK> would anyone be to upset if someone were asked to leave?
<DrDabbles> Intel has since taken it upon themselves to dedicate internal engineers to finding the root cause of the bug (it seems to be MMIO at this point), squash it, and even help fix any bricked NICs that may exist due to this issue.
<freeRag> thats clarified them thanks
<DrDabbles> It is only something that people using RC kernels would have experienced, and the common idea is that only people willing to break hardware or data should be running testing code.
<freeRag> then*
<laga_> CarlFK: i wouldn't
<laga_> lots of trolls on freenode tonight it seems
<DrDabbles> CarlFK: Fiiine. I'll go. ~plays sad music~ :-)
<CarlFK> hey... I didn't say who, or even when... :)
<freeRag> i use the forcedeth network card driver but it didn't killed my card  :-)
<jdong> freeRag: umm, terminal services is *NOT* a VNC clone
<freeRag> trolls ? were ? lets raid them 
<jdong> freeRag: it is an abstraction of the hardware into virtual systems
<jdong> freeRag: using it as a remote desktop client is just one of its many capabilities
<jdong> freeRag: in fact, remote desktopping with TS is attaching a different controlling display adapter and input device to the TS
<freeRag> TS ?
<jdong> terminal services.
<freeRag> terminal service
<jdong> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_services#Architecture
<freeRag> im already there
<freeRag> but it has to much to read
<jdong> and no peformance numbers or CFLAGS.
<freeRag> mostlly about networking
<jdong> what? the section I linked has NOTHING about networking.
<jdong> it's about how TS allows redirection of IO devices for multiple clients
<freeRag> # 4 Remote Desktop Connection
<freeRag> # 5 RemoteApp
<freeRag> # 6 Windows Desktop Sharing
<freeRag> that sounds like networking to me
<jdong> those are the common applications of it
<freeRag> (Terminal Server) listens on TCP port 3389 
<freeRag> sounds like networking too
<jdong> dude you have some reading comprehension difficulties.
<jdong> I asked you to read up on the IO redirection capabilities
<freeRag> LOL
<zul> BenC: how do you surgically remove d-i from the debian directory since I dont want it
<jdong> which is what directly pertains to your original question about multipointer/multioutput X
<freeRag> multi seat ?
<CarlFK> jdong: I am going to start yelling at you, only because I think you will listen :)
<freeRag> if i understand all this is using the network ?
<freeRag> even if the keyboard and monitor a fiscally connect to the same box 
<jdong> freeRag: no, there is no network involved.
<freeRag> how come if it uses tcp ?
<ogra> the multiseat packages were dropped though
<jdong> freeRag: it uses TCP for remote clients that want in.
<jdong> TCP doesn't mean it's automatically a remote networked service
<jdong> i.e. the entire X client-server framework listens on UNIX sockets and UDP sockets
<freeRag> jdong: you are talking about the windows TS arent you ?
<jdong> yes?
<jdong> in fact I believe there is a KVM+software package for Windows that leverages this capability out of the box, without you having to use TS-magic
<freeRag> this ts thing is only available in windows server ?
<jdong> officially and EULA-wise yes.
<freeRag> damn 
<ogra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat
<freeRag> im usin xp 
<freeRag> only noticed now LOL
<jdong> alright, what'd y'all developers do? The moment I reported the kernel oops I can't reproduce it again.
 * jdong files Ubuntu consipiracy theory to Digg
<CarlFK> jdong: speaking of TS, is there a linux TS Client that does cut/paste with the local X clipboard ?
<ogra> use ltsp :) 
<alex_joni> is there a way to make a certain kernel be the first in grub's list? (even if new -generic kernel updates get installed lateron ?)
<CarlFK> alex_joni: how about making a certain kernel the default ?
<alex_joni> ah, I'm not interested in a manual - aka fix my own machine - way by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, was wondering if there is something else
<alex_joni> CarlFK: I'm looking for a script or soemthing I can call from a postinst or such
<CarlFK> want a sed line that will set the default?
<alex_joni> CarlFK: I always appreciate all I get :)
<CarlFK> gimme a sec to boot my lappy, and hope it is still there 
<CarlFK> sed "/^default/s/^.*$/default $1/" -i menu.lst
<alex_joni> hmm.. but I don't think that will work.. let me explain
<CarlFK> also, you can do "default saved" and I have seen the code that will set what is saved 
<alex_joni> we have a certain kernel (2.6.24-16-rtai)
<alex_joni> and it gets installed at a certain point of time by the user
<alex_joni> beeing the newest kernel it's first in the list and all is well
<alex_joni> after a while a -generic kernel gets updated
<alex_joni> when that happens (say 2.6.24-19-generic is out), that one gets put ontop of the list, and the others shifted
<CarlFK> ## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
<CarlFK> guessing you want to set to flip that 
<CarlFK> er... set/flip/use... study :)
<alex_joni> updatedefaultentry ?
<CarlFK> yup
<solarion> could we get the elantech touchpad drive in intrepid please?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-07
<soleblaze> I'm trying to create a custom kernel for ubuntu.  I created a config.aoa file for it and stuck it in debian/config/i386 .. it ran all the way and then gave me an ABI file not found error.. how do I create the ABI files?
<jernst> hello, can someone tell me on what mainline rc is based linux-image-generic 2.6.27.5.5 ?
<Ng> what determines the power/level state of a USB device (wrt sysfs)?
<Ng> I have a fingerprint scanner in my laptop which I have precisely no intention of ever using. it gets a bit warm and its power/level is "on". If I set that to "auto" it cools down
<Ng> similarly I have a USB webcam in the lid of my laptop which I basically never use, so I set that to "auto" too and it still works, so I'm curious why things aren't set to auto automatically
<Ng> (e.g. /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-5/power/level is the camera's state)
<Ng> oh right, it's because usb devices suck and don't always implement usb power management :/
<amitk> Ng: usb autosuspend doesn't always work as you have figured out. So the default of 'auto' caused lots of breakages in 2.6.23-24
<Ng> sucks
<Ng> I hope hal grows the ability to whitelist suspendable devices, but rc.local will do for now :)
<amitk> Ng: yeah. rc.local is my collection of powertop recommendations :)
<CarlFK> smb_tp: morning.  as a workaround so that my box will boot when on battery, can the 170 second timeout be set via a kernel param?
<BenC> Hey everyone, I know there's supposed to be a meeting this week here
<BenC> but this is basically to inform everyone that our meetings are moving to #ubuntu-meeting at 17:00 UTC on Tue's
<ogra> oh, you hold them here ? 
<ogra> :)
<zul> is there one today?
<rtg> zul: whats up with xen in Intrepid? Is it OK?
<zul> rtg: just trying to package it now 
<rtg> zul:  is that a separate tree?
<zul> rtg: yep
<zul> I should be pushing it to the git repo today if you want to have a look at it
<rtg> zul: so, you're doing your own uploads for taht?
<zul> rtg: in theory yes
<rtg> zul: whats the theory part?
<zul> rtg: I have to talk to dendrobates about it still
<zul> and he is sick right now afaik
<rtg> zul whats the issue?
<zul> rtg: the only issues right now is that Ive heard that we are going to pass it off to you guys once the main bits are done (ie security patches) but I havent heard anything else
<zul> rtg: the issue with the packaging right now is just generating the ABI
<rtg> zul: ok, that is not unexpected.
<rtg> zul: ABI is always a pain
<zul> rtg: tell me about it
<zul> rtg: ill bug you about it in a bit
<rtg> zul: ok
<zul> rtg: ping
<rtg> zul: pong
<zul> rtg: have you seen the way linux-rt package their kernel they basically take the debian directory fetch the linux-source from the archive and then patch and it build it, its quite neat Im going to use the same idea 
<rtg> zul: seems reasonable.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I do not know of any way to reduce this timeout. However, as a workaround until the real problem is found, you might use "nohz=off highres=disabled". unfortunately this reduces battery time.
<CarlFK> smb_tp: shucks.  thanks 
<smb_tp> tjaalton, ping. Did you get the emails I sent you?
<tjaalton> smb_tp: yep, need to try the packages tomorrow
<smb_tp> tjaalton, Ok, no hurry. It was just so quiet I wondered I had the right mail address...
<tjaalton> smb_tp: heh, yeah it worked alright
<smb_tp> tjaalton, Ok, cool. :)
<zul> rtg: i have the kernels built Ill upload them to my ppa and to my git tree as well
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-08
<lukehasnoname> I ran into a few bugs today, and I think they belong to either the installer or the kernel or the x team
<lukehasnoname> I don't know
<lukehasnoname> uvesafb and v86d errors on boot, and an error running post boot oem-config at boot'
<lukehasnoname> Very obnoxious and crippling, unless you know what you are doing, which I only halfway do in this instance
<lukehasnoname> http://mibbit.com/pb/3ui0Ts 
<lukehasnoname> I will likely mail the kernel and installer MLs after some things to do this evening.
<lukehasnoname> I don't like being on Vista unless I'm gaming or .NET'ing. Help a bro out and figure this one out!
<CarlFK> how did you install the driver ?
<lukehasnoname> CarlFK: ... I just installed the OS, I didn't install anything manually.
<lukehasnoname> Everything was done via the installer, which is why I didn't know if I should talk here (I assumed things that happened during boot would likely be involved with the kernel
<lukehasnoname> ) or if I should put it to the installer guys
<ripper> Hello there!
<ripper> BenC, Hi Ben
<erichj> is bug #260675 going to be addressed in time for 8.10 release?
<erichj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/260675
<AnAnt> Hello, when will 2.6.27-6.9 be available in Intrepid ?
<abogani> AnAnt: Now
<AnAnt> abogani: thanks
<AnAnt> abogani: will it enter the Queue, or will it immediately appear on the repos ?
<abogani> AnAnt: I just reboot my laptop with it.
<AnAnt> abogani: ?
<AnAnt> abogani: rmadison still reports 2.6.27.6.7 for Intrepid
* abogani changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: "Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest news: Moved to 2.6.27 kernel for Intrepid/8.10. | Kernel git trees: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.27-6.9 based on 2.6.27-rc9"
<AnAnt> abogani: are you gettings updates from some PPA ?
<abogani> AnAnt: No
<AnAnt> -> http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/  latest is 2.6.27.6.7
<AnAnt> abogani: can you tell me which repo you got it from ? grep "intrepid.*main" /etc/apt/archives
<abogani> AnAnt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55212/
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> and sorry
<Keybuk> if I said "systemtap", would I hear screaming? :p
<tseliot> Keybuk: hmm... maybe try with dtrace ? ;)
<amitk> Keybuk: systemtap works?
<ogra> amitk, oh, youre around ? 
<amitk> ogra: depends on what you want ;)
<ogra> amitk, well, lool gave me tohe todo to look at the ath5k issues before release with you :)
<amitk> ogra: ath5k issues as in why it doesn't work on the Q1 or to blacklist it?
<ogra> he belives its Q1 specific that it doesnt work so it must be something with the HW combo
<ogra> his hope is that we either geti it working or blacklist it inside the module against the device 
<ogra> (which i dont belive is possible)
<amitk> ogra: it should be.. using a PCI device quirk
<ogra> hmm
<amitk> I can look at the Q1 + ath5k issues tomorrow. Did you try LRM?
<ogra> works perfectly
<ogra> the one issue i have is if i add a blacklist file to exclude ath5k, pm-utils autoloads it on resume, but i added a fix to pm-utils for that 
<ogra> everything else works fine 
<amitk> too bad... It would really be nice if we could get the open driver working.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well, we still have a week or so ..., so we could still try if you want to invest time 
<amitk> I'll look at it tomorrow. Does the -mid image use the lpiacompat kernel?
<ogra> no, lpia
<Keybuk> amitk: I haven't tried, people claim it does
<rtg> amitk, ogra: we're going to end up backporting 2.6.28 wireless drivers before things start working well. A lot of stuff missed the 2.6.27 merge window.
<ogra> they also have lrm, so we have a waorking solution in any case, no matter what we come up with
<amitk> Keybuk: I tried real quick during the systemtap talk at plumbers conf. Didn't get it to work immediately...
<amitk> rtg: is that the wireless work you mentioned you will be doing this week?
<ogra> rtg, is that in intrepid timeframe ?
<rtg> it'll be much like Hardy LBM is now. e.g., backported 2.6.27 drivers.
<rtg> amitk: the wireless work I'm doing this week is just profiling the cards that I have to find out what works out of the box.
<ogra> rtg, so i still need a workaround for the final image then (it would be bad if ubuntu-mobile wouldnt work on the reference platform we advertise)
<rtg> ogra: what wireless card?
<ogra> ath5k ... let me look up the exact chipset name 
<rtg> its probably AR2412
<ogra> AR242x 802.11abg
<rtg> ah, AR2424.
<ogra> on the samsung Q1 sepcifically, we have users claiming it works on a different HW combo with that chipset
<rtg> ogra: I may have one of those. 
<ogra> (though unencrypted)
<ogra> rtg, bug 274832 has some info
<ogra> (note that it doesnt seem to matter if you are on -generic or -lpia, though the bug is about lpia here)
<rtg> where is ubuntoid when you need it
<ogra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-meta/+bug/274832
<ogra> :)
<rtg> ogra: there is an LRM package for lpia now, correct? Are you using madwifi or ath5k?
<ogra> well, we have two images now, ubutntu-mobile and ubuntu-mid, mid uses lpia and mobile is just a desktop install with customized look and feel, both install lrm now and the wifi works with it, for both wifi doesnt work with ath5k
<ogra> (on the Q1)
<rtg> ogra: ok, I'm booting to see what Atheros card I have.
 * Keybuk alive
 * Keybuk really alive
<Keybuk> amitk: linux-image-debug went away?
<amitk> Keybuk: not that I remember. debian/control has an entry too
<Keybuk> amitk: I can't see it in the archive
<amitk> Keybuk: hmm.. there is no meta package for linux-debug though
<rtg> ogra: all I have are ath9k devices.
<ogra> meh
<Keybuk> amitk: I can't see the real package, let along any meta packages ;)
<amitk> Keybuk: yeah.. same here. Wading through git now...
<ogra> linux-image-debug-386
 * ogra sees a i386 one
<ogra> ah, referring to linux-image-debug-2.6.25-2-386
 * amitk looks towards rtg and BenC 
<amitk> Keybuk: rules.d/0-common-vars.mk:skipdbg                = true
 * ogra thinks he remembers a complaint from elmo about archive space 
<ogra> (referring to linux debug stuff)
<ogra> aha
<ogra>   * Remove debug meta packages since they are no longer publicly built (they
<ogra>     are now ddeb's)
<ogra>  -- Ben Collins <ben.collins@canonical.com>  Sat, 26 Jul 2008 15:05:00 -0400
<ogra> linux-crashdump should pul in the necessary stuff as i understand the changelogs
<rtg> ogra: I found an lpia device using AR2424, but I can't run 2.627 on it 'cause I don't have support for the display.
<laga_> ssh?
<ogra> rtg, psb chipset ? 
<rtg> ogra: yep
<ogra> vesa should work, just make sure you uninstall the xserver-xorg-video-psb package
<ogra> it was a dep of xserver-xorg-video-all until recently and braks the display
<ogra> *breaks
<Keybuk> ogra: ah, well caught
<Keybuk> interesting case that though
<Keybuk> since the ddeb is a dependency of something in the archive ;)
<Keybuk> quest scott# stap -e 'probe begin { print("hello world\n") exit() }'
<Keybuk> hello world
<Keybuk> \o/
<pitti> hi
<pitti> Keybuk: you called? (sorry, I'm late, went to the supermarket)
<Keybuk> pitti: interesting thing
<Keybuk> systemtap depends on linux-image-debug
<Keybuk> which is no longer in the archive, but a ddeb now
<pitti> oh, is that the reason why it doesn't want to work out of the box?
<pitti> (although the problem seemed to be much more general)
<pitti> I can't even get the "hello world" example to run
<Keybuk> you need an updated systemtap from Debian and linux-image-debug
<Keybuk> then it works
<pitti> ah, nice to know
<pitti> but our -dbgsym doesn't, I take it?
<Keybuk> we don't have a -dbgsym?
<Keybuk> I was more asking why the deb is now a ddeb and on the other archive
<pitti> does our pkg-create-dbgsym and the normal objcopy even work with the kernel?
<pitti> Keybuk: well, I remember that there was a discussion about this once, but so far p-c-d doesn't have any special knowledge about kernel debug symbols
<pitti> I wasn't really aware that it got dropped
<Keybuk> it hasn't been dropped
<Keybuk> err, let me back up
<Keybuk> there's a package, called linux-image-debug-$flavour-$version
<Keybuk> this contains the debug symbols for the kernel and its modules
<Keybuk> it _used_ to be in the archive
<Keybuk> but now, it's on ddebs.ubuntu.com (and named *.ddeb)
<Keybuk> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<pitti> ooh, I think I remember
<pitti> Keybuk: the discussion, AFAIR, was that this is very big, and they were concerned about mirror size
<Keybuk> right
<pitti> so the linux source package was changed to name it .ddeb instead of .deb
<Keybuk> so this is a general dependency of systemtap, in that you can't use it without it
<pitti> so that our buildd -> ddeb.u.c. magic would pick it up and place it there
<Keybuk> which also means that we can't have anything in our archive that build-deps on systemtap :-/
<pitti> it could only recommend -debug?
<pitti> after all, people who use systemtap often build their own kernels anyway
<Keybuk> well, it can't depend or recommend it at all
<Keybuk> but it's useless without it
<pitti> so, if the kernel team wants to keep the -debug.ddeb, it probably needs to be replaced by some runtime warning then?
<pitti> "Enable ddeb archive and install -debug, kthxbye"
<pitti> I'm not entirely sure about why -debug was moved to ddeb., just *how* it was done
<Keybuk> it would be kinda cute to replace bootchart with a systemtap script
<Keybuk> then we'd get really high quality reporting, with analysis of system calls, etc.
<pitti> would be pretty expensive, though, if it really requires -debug
<pitti> BenC, rtg: was there any other reason to move -debug to http://ddebs.u.c. than mirror space saving?
<rtg> pitti: dunno, I wasn't involved in that one.
<BenC> pitti: basically consistency with out debug type things
<pitti> ok
<pitti> If this runtime "proper error message" thing is feasible, that would certainly be helpful
<pitti> also for people who build their own kernels, to tell them what they need to change to make systemtap work
<rtg> I think its faster to reformat a drive then it is to remove a 40GB ccache directory
<laga_> 40GB ccache sounds scary
<rtg> laga_: i386/amd64 caches for every release since dapper
<Keybuk> pitti: only expensive to compile
<Keybuk> once built, it's just a kernel module
<pitti> Keybuk: I meant expensive to download
<Keybuk> pitti: ?
<pitti> Keybuk: if you need to download and install some 200 MB of -debug image to use systemtap, that's expensive
<Keybuk> sure
<Keybuk> but that's what you need to download :)
<Keybuk> well, that's what you need to download to develop and compile systemtap modules
<pitti> right
<jdong> is there another kernel upload scheduled before the final release?
<jdong> if so, I'd like to beg for the pulling of some ath9k patches from wireless-testing.git
<jdong> particularly, the ANI enable patch and oops due to spinlock typo
<rtg> jdong: such as?
<jdong> rtg: commits 7768a47e04750e128ae97bbc759a2f5bc60ba668 and a6ebef8b1933be9eb867858ca11dee3c87da896c in particular
<jdong> rtg: the spinlock typo causes kernel oopses relating to ath9k, and without ANI ath9k gets only about half the effective range as madwifi in my testing
<rtg> jdong: luis didn't get those in under the regression policy? Seems like an oops would qualify
<jdong> rtg: I'm not sure about the timeline; I don't see it in linux-2.6.git yet
<rtg> jdong: I'll talk to linville about the first one.
<rtg> jdong: I'm going to almost certainly have a compat-wireless backport by the time Intrepid releases.
<jdong> rtg: sounds good; thanks very much for your time :)
<rtg> jdong: is there a bugzilla report on the oops?
<jdong> rtg: not sure, but here's the ath9k-devel thread on it: https://lists.ath9k.org/pipermail/ath9k-devel/2008-October/000407.html
<jdong> linville was involved
<rtg> jdong: well, there was no confirmation at the end of the thread, so he probably forgot about it.
<rtg> I just talked to him, I think he would get it in as  a regression if it had a bugzilla. care to create one?
<jdong> rtg: well I've never filed a kernel bug before; I'm not sure I can get the format right the first time.
<mathiaz> Hi - why is that linux-image-2.6.27-6-virtual ships ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-6-server (and modules in ./lib/modules/2.6.27-6-server/) ?
<erichj> is bug #260675 going to be addressed in time for 8.10 release?
<erichj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/260675
<rtg> erichj: it'll make the release.
<erichj> rtg, thanks
<foka> Hi!  I recently noticed that the Ubuntu kernel is compiled with CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER turned off,
<foka> Thus Ubuntu installed on VIA C7 notebooks do not enjoy cpufreq powersaving.
<foka> Is that on-purpose, or an oversight?  (Debian kernel has it compiled as a module).  Thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-09
<administrator_> hey all
<administrator_> im thinking of grabbing 2.6.25 kernel for built in 8165 wlan support that i hear  rumors of
<administrator_> is there an official 2.6.25 (k)ubuntu kernel package?
<crimsun> no.  Do you mean 2.6.27?
<administrator_> i didnt mean that
<administrator_> crimsun: what if i mean that now
<administrator_> ?
<crimsun> (the only 2.6.25ish one is for -ports)
<administrator_> crimsun: i didn't explain myself well.  i dont care what version the knerel is, so long as it has a module for the 8165 wlan chipset
<administrator_> but i found some ubuntu docs
<mdz> cking: I had a git tree from earlier in Intrepid, and just did a 'git pull'
<mdz> this gave me a bunch of conflicts, though I never modified by working tree. why is this?
<cking> mdz: I suspect it's because it's been rebased.
<cking> I see this occur when ever the latest rc patches are pulled in - if there are too many of these merge conflicts I just get the entire repo again from clean - which is probably not an efficient way of working buy my network connection is fast
<cking> s/buy/but
<cking> I am sure amit has the necessary runes to resolve this efficiently
<amitk> mdz: during development, git pull will almost never work
<amitk> mdz: because we rebase, as cking mentioned
<mdz> amitk: how do you keep your tree up to date?
<amitk> git fetch; git rebase origin
<mdz> (I won't ask why we rebase...)
<amitk> but wait
<amitk> since your tree is probably in a mess right now...
<amitk> mdz: do you have any local changes you care about? or do you just need the latest kernel tree?
<amitk> mdz: 'git fetch; git reset --hard origin' will restore you to a pristine tree if you don't have (or care about) local changes.
<mdz> amitk: thanks
<munckfish> Hi I'm looking at bug 280451 raised by doko - is there any historic reason why the ports kernels builddep on gcc-4.1 specifically?
<munckfish> Hi I'm looking at bug 280451 raised by d o k o - is there any historic reason why the ports kernels builddep on gcc-4.1 specifically?
<munckfish> I just have this recollection that I saw a check in <kernel src>/Makefile ages ago that enforced use of gcc 4.1 for a certain arch but I can't see it
<munckfish> there now
<rtg> munckfish: some of the arches used to have compiler dependencies. dunno if they are still true.
<rtg> compiler version dependencies, that is.
<munckfish> rtg: yep
<rtg> if they no longer exist in Hardy, then they are probably not appropriate for the ports kernels.
<munckfish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klibc/+bug/280451
<rtg> munckfish: propose a patch and get smb_tp to test build 
<munckfish> rtg: yes will do
<smb_tp> munckfish, best mail to the kernel team list
<smb_tp> munckfish, if you are done and have something to pull
<munckfish> smb_tp: yep usual procedure.
<njpatel> is there some news on the e1000 for module regarding the eeprom-corruption?
<rtg> njpatel: the EEPROM corruption is related to ICH{8,9,10} e1000e parts, and yes, it appears to have been resolved by marking mapped memory to be read-only.
<njpatel> rtg: anyway I can do that on my laptop right now? I am at the GNOME/GUI-hackfest without any network-access on my own laptop (just using a colleagues machine for the moment)
<rtg> njpatel: you can do what on your laptop? update? 2.6.27-5 and later should be fine.
<njpatel> rtg: oh... hm... I already updated to 2.6.27-6 (via usb-stick) and that still does not give me back a working eth0
<njpatel> rtg: i am on a core 2 duo (using amd64 arch)
<rtg> njpatel: what NIC? lspci -vvnn
<njpatel> rtg: using a Ubuntu 7.10 live cd ethernet works so the hardware is ok
<njpatel> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1049]
<njpatel> Subsystem> Lenovo Device [17aa:20de]
<rtg> njpatel: hang on a sec...
<rtg> njpatel: ok, that is an ICH8 device. do you see any eth devices with 'ifconfig -a'
<njpatel> rtg: I get lo and pan0
<rtg> njpatel: look in dmesg, e.g., dmesg | grep -i e1000e
<njpatel> oh one sec
<rtg> njpatel: also, make sure its not still black listed in /etc/modprobe.d
<njpatel> rtg: nothing shown from dmesg
<rtg> njpatel: check for black listing?
<njpatel> rtg: there is blacklist-e1000e in /etc/modprobe.d still
<njpatel> just delete that? and try to restart networking?
<rtg> njpatel: ok, then you're not completely up to date. 'sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ blacklist-e1000e; sudo update-initramfs -u'
<njpatel> probably due to me just updating the package manually and not via apt-get or synaptic (since I have not network) so some scripts were skipped
<njpatel> rtg: manually loading e1000e now should work I assume
<rtg> njpatel: well, my first attempt at removing blacklist-e1000e in module-init-tools wasn't correct. Steve Langasek had to come along behind and clean up my mess.
<rtg> njpatel: yep - you should be able to just modprobe e1000e (or reboot)
<njpatel> hm.. looks good sofar... trying to plug in a cable an see NetworkManager hopefully do its magic
<njpatel> rtg: sweet works again
<njpatel> rtg: you don't also happen to know a bit about iwl3945
<njpatel> :)
<rtg> njpatel: a bit, though I'm not sure I'll of much help.
<rtg> s/of/be of/
<njpatel> rtg: ok huge thanks at least ethernet is working again
<laga_> hum
<laga_> aufs is broken *again*
<amitk> laga_: in what way?
<laga_> NFS branches
<laga_> i'd like to blame kees cook commit (118463fa8236a123fdf6f81fb0c0176f7fd1caa7), but i can't tell for sure yet
<laga_> i still wonder why i have to constantly explain funny changes to aufs to junjiro
<laga_> kees cook re-introduced aufs_do_setattr which hasn't existed in a long time in aufs. although it looks like it's just a wrapper, so i'm not sure if it's to blame
<laga_> amitk: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18342118/DSC00183.JPG - this is what you get if you try to boot a mythbuntu-diskless client
<laga_> i will set up a test system tomorrow and revert that commit. i'm glad someone noticed before the release :)
<amitk> laga_: just talked to kees. If reverting that patch fixes the problem, could you possibly prepare a patch separating the vfs changes from the fsetattr changes?
<laga_> yes, i think i could do that. i'll get back to you
<ogra> do we have any way to support RT2700E wlan chipsets ? 
<ogra> apparently they are in the eee1000
<mrxmike> ok
<mrxmike> following -> Intrepid crashes on my Intel D945GCLF + Atom 230 (its a Intel bundled mobo+processor)
<mrxmike> desktop / server (also tried alternative version)
<ogra> you should mention that you try to run 64bit kernels on it, i doubt anyone will actually associate 64bit with atom (since thats the exact thing you ran into in the other channels ;) )
<mrxmike> im currently installing the 32bit version of Intrepid beta server (32bit), the installation is nearly completed
<mrxmike> ogra: i wasnt done typing yet :P
<ogra> heh
<mrxmike> So -> problem is, Intrepid (64) kernels do not work on the Atom 230 (probably not on the newer 330 either, i'll buy this as soon as possible)
<mrxmike> but i cannot test that yet
<mrxmike> funny detail, with acpi=off .. the kernel of the livecd's does work
<mrxmike> What can i do, how can i help with adding support / fixing what is broken?
<ogra> amitk, did you ever do any work with 64bit atoms yet ? 
<amitk> ogra: not yet... so what does 'crashed' mean here?
<mrxmike> kernel segfaults, no CPU time for xxSeconds
<mrxmike> errors
<amitk> mrxmike: It will be hard to debug or look into without detailed info. dmesg, lspci -vvnn, /proc/version_signature attached to a bug report would help a lot.
<amitk> but booting with acpi=off seems to suggest acpi bug in bios or kernel
<mrxmike> amitk: i will provide all those details as good as i can, its easy ...  as i can use the livecd for it...
<mrxmike> but i just installed 32bit server, and i do want to use my server as well .. (so i keep that on)
<amitk> mrxmike: so it works just fine with 32-bit?
<mrxmike> i think it does yes
<mrxmike> (well quiet sure actually)
<lafeuil> Hi, on intrepid, why the current version of linux is not the 2.6.27 on powerpc ?
<munckfish> lafeuil: because powerpc is now community supported and therefore uses the linux-ports kernel source not the standard one
<munckfish> it's stuck 2.6.25 cause no one was motivated enough or had enough time to upgrade it
<munckfish> I'm hoping that'll change in intrepid+1
<munckfish> cause I'm hoping to do something about it myself
<lafeuil> munckfish: Ok thanks for your answers
<munckfish> lafeuil: np
<lafeuil> When is intrepid+1 ?
<munckfish> well pretty much 6.5 months from now I guess
<munckfish> lafeuil: is there a specific feature you're missing?
<lafeuil> munckfish: no, I understand now 
<lafeuil> munckfish: thank you
<lafeuil> bye
<Kano> hi, did anybody test gspca with 2.6.27? in worst case it does not even boot with webcam connected...
<Kano> 2 ppl dont get the webcam working with it... with 2.6.26 old gspca it works
<administrator_> hey all...  im reading the ubuntu custom kernel docs...  i dont want to use the git method on a production kernel, do i?  i basically want a kernel built the same way as the default kernel, + the 8159 wlan driver...
<Kano> just compile it externally,what the problem
<administrator_> Kano: isnt there a certain kernel package out there just for (k)ubuntu?
<Kano> you only need the headers + a driver that compiles against the kernel
<administrator_> with whatever relevant patches that we use
<administrator_> Kano: the driver is in the kernel id like to use
<administrator_> so i just grab any linux-headers and kernel, and i dont worry about patches or anything like that?
<Kano> which config option?
<administrator_> Kano: its the wlan module for 8159 chipsets
<Kano> config option?
<Kano> there is no option with 8159 in the name..
<administrator_> Kano: i dont know, i head someone say it was in there so i was gonna look through menuconfig
<Kano> i think you are dreaming
<administrator_> check 8150
<administrator_> and pinch me
<Kano> CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m
<Kano> is already set
<administrator_> does it add support for 8159 in the newest kernel or something?
<Kano>  /sbin/modinfo rtl8150
<Kano> shows it, what i find problematic is that rt2500usb and rt73usb share the same ids
<administrator_> that doesnt look like it supports the 8159 chipset anywya
<Kano> lsusb
<Kano> then you can check the id
<administrator_> its not a usb nic
<Kano> then use lspci -nn
<Kano> and show the line
<administrator_> Kano: im beginning to think i was misinformed..  sure, one sec
<Kano> 8150 IS usb
<Kano> also wlan is very simple to use with ndiswrapper
<administrator_> im a knuckle head, its 8185
<administrator_> and i have serious problems with ndiswrapper, which im certain constitute a bug
<administrator_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5931608
<administrator_> which is why im here
<Kano> administrator_: rtl8180 is already there, if you want to use ndiswrapper you have to blacklist it
<administrator_> i dont have ndiswrapper, but i didnt have wlan0, so i assumed i needed it
<Kano> administrator_: grep 10ec /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.pcimap |grep 8185
<administrator_> sorry, i meant to say 'i dont want to use ndiswrapper, im only using it because i didnt have an interface for my wlan, so google searching seemed to imply i needed it_
<Kano> ndiswrapper is usually very good
<Kano> but in that case you would have to blacklist rtl8180
<administrator_> Kano: nothing returns from that grep
<Kano> then your kernel is too old
<administrator_> i have 8139 and 8169, which are obviously wired drivers
<Kano> i use 2.6.27-6
<administrator_> Kano: and you have it  right?
<Kano> of course
<administrator_> great, sorry for the confusion, my fault
<administrator_> so i can just grab linux kernel sources from anywhere right?  there isnt any 2.6.27 *buntu specific-patched kernel that you would recommend i use
<Kano> in 8.10?
<Kano> it is
<administrator_> these need to go into production, asap, or i would just use intrepid personally
<administrator_> i need a kernel for use with 8.04.1
<administrator__> Kano: thanks, those .debs worked great
<Kano> fine
<administrator__> lol
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-10
<Kano> hi, how about patching the old gspca driver and use that instead of the splitted one from the 2.6.27 kernel? i don't think that any webcam will work with it...
<laga_> amitk: reverting kees' commit fixes the aufs problem
<laga_> amitk: now what am i supposed to do? i'm not sure if i understand your directions correctly. just revert the aufs changes?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-11
<Hobbsee> will https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263543 make it into intrepid?
<Hobbsee> Looks like a one line patch, and would let some more people boot.
<Hobbsee> looks to be a regression from hardy, too.
<FreeSoul> hi guys
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-12
<Ng> have people been having any issues with -7?
<Ng> something about input stuff has changed for me, and I'm getting hangs and screen corruption some boots
<Ng> hmm, and either I'm imagining it, or USB autosuspend is switched on
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159 anyone, I have a problematic laptop right here
<fbond> Hi, I'm seeing some interesting network issues on 8.10.
<fbond> My HTTP connections seem to be having response packets dropped.
<fbond> The connection never recovers.  The packet is not resent.
<fbond> This is based on observations with wireshark.
<fbond> At first I thought it was only the b43 driver, but it seems that I'm having the same issues with my wired connection.
<fbond> No other machines on the network are experiencing issues.
<fbond> If I boot 8.10 with 2.6.24, things work fine, too.
<fbond> The issue is intermittent.
<fbond> If I keep retrying the same request, it eventually works.
<fbond> I'm totally lost as to how to debug further.
<fbond> Any ideas?
<fbond> I'm using an HP Mini Note 2133.
<fbond> Should I just file a bug against the kernel?
<fbond> Actually, symptoms are similar to
<fbond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<fbond> I'll add my comments there.  Sorry for the noise.  This is a fairly crippling issue, though.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-05
<rpinto> The Ubuntu server at my place just hangs and stops responding and on the console the following message is seen looping  Sep 25 11:51:57 ubuntu kernel: [ 1298.605672] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1 Sep 25 11:52:07 ubuntu kernel: [ 1302.497456] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<rpinto> it's the ubuntu 8.04 LTS version
<rpinto> guys please help.. this server is hanging atleast 2wice a day
<rpinto> here's the message again
<rpinto> Sep 25 11:51:57 ubuntu kernel: [ 1298.605672] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1 
<rpinto> Sep 25 11:52:07 ubuntu kernel: [ 1302.497456] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<rpinto> anybody worked with asterisk+voip?
<apw> rpinto, which kernel version are you running on there
<rpinto> 2.6.24-24-server
<apw> smb, seen anything like that?
<smb> apw, not that I remember...
<apw> rpinto, are you able to login on the console when it does that?
<rpinto> no
<apw> if so then getting a ps -ef and an lsmod might be informative
<rpinto> it just hangs
<rpinto> no ssh or vnc
<rpinto> nothin orks
<apw> when u ssh in are you coming in over the ppp link or elsewhere
<apw> and what is the ppp link being used for if at all
<rpinto> ssh is local for me
<rpinto> not the ppp link
<rpinto> there are 2 ppp links
<rpinto> 2 modems
<rpinto> 256kbps and 2 mbps
<rpinto> any idea on my issue?
<smb> rpinto, Not really. Thus that much silence. It sound a bit like something on close-reopen being not cleanly handled. But I cannot recall something like this. Is networkmanager dynamically doing setup which might be set to something static for testing?
<rpinto> how do i check that?
<smb> I would expect it to show up under the connections shown by left-clicking on the nm applet. Unfortunately not really much knowledge there...
<lxp> hi
<lxp> is it possible that the current karmic kernel is missing cpio as build-dependency?
<apw> there is no specific dependancy that i can see no
<lxp> i tried building in my launchpad ppa and also on my local machine (with pbuilder) always with the same result /bin/bash: line 5: cpio: command not found
<lxp> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32984274/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.linux_2.6.31-11.38~phc0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lxp> i must admit that the kernel compiled in the ppa is modified
<lxp> but an my local machine i also tried the unmodified one
<apw> well the same kernel is built in the main archive
<lxp> yes i looked at the build logs
<rtg> apw, I think it might be a chroot problem. I had to restart the i386 build once.
<lxp> and it seems it uses a different base tarball
<apw> so that might imply there is a change in some other package which has tripped through
<lxp> yes i found a change in dpkg-dev
<lxp> but that is older
<lxp> cpio dependency was removed in dpkg version 1.15.0
<rtg> lxp, so, do you think it needs to be added to the kernel package as a build dep?
 * apw had the feeling we got cpio for free via some other standard build environment deps
<rtg> apw, maybe that has changed.
<apw> yeah tends to unfortuanatly
<lxp> sorry i was away
<lxp> it would be good if someone else could verify if cpio should be added as build dep
<lxp> but i suppose so as cpio is not founded on my clean pbuilder environment and also on the seaborgium build machine with /home/buildd/filecache-default/0517a8e2e8e875206f54e38411e83733c120b9b1 tarball as chroot
<rtg> lxp, I've add cpio as a build dep, so it'll take effect on teh next upload.
<lxp> thanks
<rtg> apw, what did you and Keybuk come up with for i915/agp module load ordering? Shall we just build one of them in?
<apw> the correct fix i think needs new infrastructure ... its possibel we could build in the agp module
<rtg> apw, I think thats the simplest solution.
<apw> i'll see if that builds and post some test kernels
<rtg> apw, I assume it'll build, but will it fix your race problem?
<apw> interestingly keybuk suggested a modprobe incantation, but it may 
<apw> have been tounge in cheek
<apw> rtg the sufferers are able to reproduce pretty easily
<apw> <Keybuk> install i915 /sbin/modprobe -qb intel-agp ; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install i915 $CMDLINE_OPTS
<rtg> apw, ok, I'd prefer a kernel solution for this. its the way we've solved other load races.
<apw> yeah its clearly an issue kernel side
<rtg> hmm, does agp need any module parameters? thats what usually bites us when we build something in
<apw> it doesn't have any obvious options
<rtg> apw, nope. I was just looking at intel-agp.c and couldn't see any either
<apw> always a worry at this stage in the release
<apw> static int __init agp_intel_init(void)
<apw> {
<apw>         if (agp_off)
<apw>                 return -EINVAL;
<apw> it would be off'able from the command line still i think
<rtg> apw, yep  - backend.c:static __init int agp_setup(char *s) ...
<apw> ok i'll see if it can be flipped and get the hoover on a kernel
<rtg> apw, do you remember offhand the magic incantation to stimulate sreadahead profiling? was it just 'profile' ?
<apw> hmmm, i think so, but cannot remember accuralty
<Keybuk> apw: I never suggest things tongue-in-cheek :p
<Keybuk> I instead simply stay silent
<Keybuk> I offered the modprobe hack as a workaround for karmic provided that we agree to come up with a proper fix for lynx
<Keybuk> I'm not a fan of building things in to solve ordering problems
<Keybuk> I'd even like to get ehci-hcd and ohci-hcd back as modules again
<rtg> Keybuk, I'm thinking about some macro magic that'll tie these modules together symbolically, then let modprobe just do the right thing.
<Keybuk> as I understand it, the problem is that it's not as simple as i915 depends intel-agp
<Keybuk> since some cards that i915 supports don't use agp
<Keybuk> is that right?
<rtg> Keybuk, even so, it won't hurt to load agp.
<Keybuk> well, in that case, just make i915 depend intel-agp
<rtg> thats kind of what I'm wiorking on. its a gross hack right now
<Keybuk> isn't that just a single macro?
<Keybuk> it'd be worth talking upstream
<rtg> Keybuk, definitely
<Keybuk> about whether we should actually have an agp: subsystem
<Keybuk> so intel-agp would expose agp:i915 or something
<Keybuk> and then the i915 driver would have agp:i915 as well as pci:blah
<Keybuk> that'd mean that the ordering was enforced the _right_ way
<Keybuk> but ime they like to pretend that agp is just an aperture to pci, rather than a subsystem in its own right
<Keybuk> and that wouldn't solve the ehci/[ou]hci ordering problem anyway
<Keybuk> for the latter, it looks like we're getting "soft depends" support for modprobe
<Keybuk> where a soft dependency can be either pre or post
<Keybuk> modprobe will try to load it
<Keybuk> but obey they blacklist
<Keybuk> and if it fails, won't fail the module actually being loaded
<rtg> Keybuk, won't those soft dependencies (or load orders) have to be managed by modprobe?
<apw> we basically want Recommends: for modules
<Keybuk> rtg: we'll put them in modinfo like we do for depends already
<rtg> if we're gonna do that, then why not find a kernel solution.
<Keybuk> indeed
<rtg> or are you talking about a soft-depends modalias gizmo?
<Keybuk> right, exactly that
<Keybuk> I'm muttering about what the right kernel solution might be :p
<rtg> ah, likely a bit more elegant
<apw> that sounds like the 'right' long term soln. to me
<rtg> well, for karmic we're gonna have to use an uglier solution, like symbol dependencies.
<Keybuk> really?
 * Keybuk thought there was a MODULE_DEPEND macro or something
<apw> we do have to ensure i915 still loads if intel-agp does not
<rtg> perhaps. looking...
<apw> like if you have 0 aperture enabled in the BIOS
<apw> ie. is a hard depend going to cut it
<Keybuk> hard depend will fail that situation
<apw> also we need to consider the amd case, which means a different agp module
<apw> beep, not for i915
<Keybuk> do amd have i915?
<apw> nope, ignore me
<mjg59> When will you have i915 without AGP?
<mjg59> int i915_driver_device_is_agp(struct drm_device * dev)
<mjg59> { return 1;
<mjg59> }
<apw> handy
<mjg59> i915 won't do anything useful unless intel-agp is there
<mjg59> Otherwise you'll never get any video memory
<Keybuk> in which case, i915 should just depend on it?
<mjg59> I don't think there's any direct symbol use
<mjg59> i915 just calls into the AGP subsystem
<Keybuk> sure, but you can add an explicit depend too
<Keybuk> I'd tell you the macro but I had no git tree here, and it's being git (ie. slow)
<rtg> Keybuk, I didn't see anything named DEPEND in modules.h, but there might be some other possibilities. I'll mess with it more tomorrow. I'm outta here for now.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-06
<Womble2> I forget, is Ubuntu using aufs2 on unionfs for live CDs now?
<Womble2> s/on/or/
<pgraner> Womble2: yes aufs2
<mase_wk> Hi guys, I am still having trouble packaging this kernel. I am trying to work out how to get it to run update-initramfs after installation
<mase_wk> I would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction ?
<apw> mase_wk, when you install the binary .deb the initramfs should get rebuilt automatically
<csurbhi> i had a question
<csurbhi> when you look at any call trace in aoo
<csurbhi> s/aoo/a/
<csurbhi> so.. when you look at any call trace in a kernel oops message
<csurbhi> you see something like this :
<csurbhi> function_name+num0/num1
<csurbhi> what is the significance of num0 and num1 ?
<jk-> csurbhi: offset into function, total size of function
<csurbhi> ok..thanks jk!
<jk-> csurbhi: no problem :)
<aboSamoor> should I file a bug for booting performance I have 1:27 boot time ? 
<apw> aboSamoor, with which kernel version?
<aboSamoor> apw: 2.6.31-11-generic http://imgur.com/Etuo2.png
<apw> aboSamoor, cat /proc/version_signature
<aboSamoor> apw: Ubuntu 2.6.31-11.38-generic
<apw> aboSamoor, doesn't that boot show an fsck running ?  an ext4 fsck ?
<aboSamoor> apw: that was the last boot and no fsck was done
<apw> there is an fsck.ext4 process running for most of the period?
<aboSamoor> apw: nothing was on the screen like a message or progress bar 
<apw> now that i can believe ...
<apw> Keybuk, do we expect fsck to trigger usplash correctly currently?
<apw> as in the progress %ages and stuff?
<apw> though if not i would have expected you to see the fsck running on the console in text
<aboSamoor> apw: and that is the boot time all the times I turn on my computer. if you mean usplash like the one in 9.04 I can confirm that I did not see it any time in the boot process
<apw> it owuld be worth doing a second bootchart to see if the fsck is also there
<apw> sreadahead had read everything it needed by 20s in
<apw> so in theory you could be at gdb shortly after that
<jk-> woot, we're replacing gdm with gdb? :D
<apw> heheh now that would be an interesting interface
<aboSamoor> apw: I will restart and return back in 4 minutes 
<Keybuk> apw: right
<Keybuk> you don't see anything when fsck is runing atm
<apw> ahhh
<apw> so now to see if tis running fsck every time them
<apw> then
<apw> he has gone to do another bootchart, so if that shows fsck as well we may have an 'always fsck's issue
<aboSamoor> apw: this is worse 1:35 http://imgur.com/aXK3K.png
<apw> the previous one showed fsck.ext4, this one shows a quick fsck.ext4 then an fsck.ext3
<apw> aboSamoor, while you were off it was discussed that fsck does not trigger usplash so you can't tell its going on, known issue
<Keybuk> what's in your fstab?
<apw> yeah ... something odd going on here
<Keybuk> it's not waiting for those fsck to complete
<Keybuk> that means usually that you have several /mnt/* filesystems
<aboSamoor> apw: the first chart was for 04/10 this is the correct previous one http://imgur.com/O2VBD.png
<Keybuk> maybe they just hit maximum mount count on subsequent boots?
<apw> yeah bad luck syndrome
<aboSamoor> Keybuk: this is the fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/286930/
<Keybuk> right, you do have a lot of /media things
<Keybuk> it was most likely those being checked
<apw> bah ... so aboSamoor perhaps one more ... sigh
<apw> the first one would it have been just after an update?
<aboSamoor> apw: Keybuk: just for clarification, the boot chart before I restarted was old. The previous boot is http://imgur.com/O2VBD.png and the current boot is http://imgur.com/aXK3K.png.
<aboSamoor> apw: do you want one more boot ?
<apw> can't hurt to have more info, need to be sure its not from the first boot after an update
<aboSamoor> apw: the current boot was after an update, the coming one won't be. 
<Keybuk> aboSamoor: there's nothing unusual in those charts
<aboSamoor> Keybuk: 90 seconds is the unusual thing, and it is not my machine because once I installed alpha it was booting in 20 seconds to get firefox, that was like heaven.
<aboSamoor> alpha3
<aboSamoor> ok, restarting ...
<Keybuk> aboSamoor: it's an HDD based machine?
<Keybuk> I'd say quite a slow laptop-based HDD too
<aboSamoor> apw: Keybuk: back, now something crazy happened. it seems that my machine is upset for three boots in one day. it booted faster, no png generated, there is only .tgz file and no compiz is not working !
<apw> hmmm
<apw> check dmesg
<apw> and see if drm loaded before intel-agp
<aboSamoor> apw: I can not open gedit, the machine is really slow, although the CPU is 0%
<apw> probabally grpahics accelration is not working
<ogra> what does it imply if a module for a regulator isnt properly hooked into the kernel regulator code ? 
<ogra> apw, btw, i attached a few changes to bug 438680 to quiten down the niosy booting on imx51
<ubot3> Malone bug 438680 in linux-fsl-imx51 "please quieten down bootmessages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438680
<ogra> i guess bjf is the one to tickle for this ?
<apw> yeah if he is about
<ogra> right, likely to early for him
<ogra> i'm a bit worried about all the regulator noise in this list of stuff
<apw> what sort of regulator is it?
<ogra> MC13892 i think
<ogra> it comes with the FSL patches
<apw> is that a cpu frequency regulator, or a power regulator
<ogra> and i suspect its not properly integtared with what the kernel provides 
<aboSamoor> apw: there was a an error message that drm failed to initialize agpart
<ogra> i think MC13892 does both
<apw> aboSamoor, ok then thats likely the init ordering issue we have been seeing very recently
<ogra> it has a cpufreq option as well as a power option in the config
<apw> where i915 initialised before agp apature ... that one is known mostly its a reboot job
<aboSamoor> apw: :'( 90 seconds is really awesome compared to this. how can I fix it now ?!
<apw> its random on a boot, so the next boot likely won't experience it
<aboSamoor> apw: i rebooted three times since the first occurrence 
<apw> and its occuring every time?
<aboSamoor> apw: before the drm problem do you know any bug report for the 90 second problem that I can subscribe to and report logs. or this drm problem solved the previous one ?
<aboSamoor> apw: all the three times
<apw> the slowness overall was all three times
<apw> the latest slowness is graphics slowness, and a separate known issue from the possible boot slowness
<apw> which we've not configmed yet, as i see it from here
<apw> as you were post an install first time, got fsck fun the second time, and this drm issue the third time
<aboSamoor> yeah, after you asked me to look at the dmesg I rebooted two times without change
<apw> hrm
<apw> bug #441325
 * apw slaps ubot3 
<ubot3> apw: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<apw> bug #441325
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441325
<apw> is the bug about the drm issue, and has a possible work around 
<aboSamoor> apw: is shutting down different from rebooting ? 
<apw> not normally significantly different
<apw> but yes, different
<aboSamoor> apw: I will try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430694/comments/32
<ubot3> Malone bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] 
<aboSamoor> apw: the work around but I don't feel the system snappy as it was 
<aboSamoor> apw: the current boot chart http://imgur.com/NK6vb.png
<apw> if the work around works then that issue is not the cause of anything else, can you report your success in the bug with that workaround please
<aboSamoor> apw: you mean to report the the success of the workaround in the drm bug ?
<apw> yeah in the drm agp bug
<apw> Keybuk, are we going with that work-around short term for this bug?
<Keybuk> not my call ;)
<apw> ok will discuss it and get back to you
<rtg> apw, I tested a symbol link patch for this, it appears to do the right thing
<apw> a symbolic module dependancy in the kernel i assume?
<rtg> frankly, we could use the same method for a number of modules
<rtg> yes
<apw> is it a soft or hard dep ?
<rtg> hard dep in this case
<apw> in this case a hard dep is fine, but i suspect we are going to find soft deps in there 
<apw> is there any support for such a thing did you find?
 * apw suspects there isn't such a thing
<rtg> apw, probably, buit it'll fix our short term problem
<apw> yeah sounding good.  got a kernle with it in i could test?  i suspect my 10v will hit this issue once this update is done
<apw> and i can use it as a test
<rtg> apw, I couldn't find anything, so I'm gonna do a MODULE_DEP macro
<rtg> gimme a bit, I've got some other issue on my plate.
<aboSamoor> apw: I have to go, is the last boot chart helped to investigate the slowness problem ?
<apw> sounds like a good plan to me
<apw> not sure if i see anything unsual in this final one
<aboSamoor> apw: the problem that i feel that filing a bug report that my boot is slow is stupid. there could be tens of reasons, so if you know any related bug please point it to me so I follow the issue there :).
<smb> Keybuk, How is/where can I check how the start of X is serialized with the rest of the system? I got the feeling there is a race when using the nvidia binary driver between that and things like the acpid start
<apw> aboSamoor, i don't know of any specific one
<aboSamoor> apw: boot performance is targeting any package ?
<apw> its not obvious which package to target, as it depends on the cause
<apw> is boot slower now than it was in jaunty?
<aboSamoor> apw: it seems that I have to consider installing karmic again !
<aboSamoor> apw: Keybuk: thanks very much for the support :)
<apw> smb, it looks like X generally talks to acpid as i get this in my Xorg.0.log
<apw> (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<apw> so it sounds like there is a race generally available if you are getting failures there?
<smb> I had on nvidia and i915 netbook 
<smb> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<apw> yeah my netbook has a failure there
<apw> what is the downside?  x eating lots of cpu?
<Keybuk> why does X depend on acpid?
<smb> I did not see as bad things as on the nvidia
<apw> interestingly everything appears to be ok with that failure reported
<smb> Keybuk, I would think that it can catch vt switches
<smb> or could (befre kms)
<apw> i think it gets those 'direct' without KMS
<apw> asking on #u-x seems to say that its not used for much and disabled in fedora
<smb> It seems to be a generic issue that X might be starting with some of the files/sockets it tries to open not yet being present. But it seems worse on the nvidia binary driver
<smb> I see tons of ioctl(5, TCFLSH, 0x2)                   = -1 EIO (Input/output error)
<smb> with 5 being vt7
<apw> ok yeah the X folks are saying it 'does' connect but its stupid sas we don't get anything from it
<smb> or rather /dev/tty7
<apw> smb, i wonder if those are unrelated to acpi then
<smb> apw, It well might be. I just noticed this failing while comparing things
<apw> ok so X concensus is we can ignore any acpi failure, so there is no need for any new deps for that
<smb> but I could not change vt's in that case
<smb> on nvidia that is
<apw> yes, but that might not be related to acpid
<apw> there may be something else which comes up too slow that matters, like the initial vt switch perhaps?
<smb> apw, I would suspect that to be related
<smb> Without kms, acpi generates an output switch event
<smb> Just with i915/kms which is in the kernel that has no need anymore to get that from the acpid socket
<smb> apw, Ok, at least for my case this is not true. You would only get any events for internal devices
<apw> i thought that old school VT switching is done directly from the kernel via the FD for the VT, and it was vile, but i am not 100% sure
<smb> well there is DOS, which controls what the bios does on the switch
<smb> it can be doing something or only generating events or some other setting i forgot
<smb> apw, You can see the setting in /proc/acpi/video/*/DOS
<apw> what does it mean? i have 7
<apw> oh thats vt 7?
<smb> no just coincidence
<smb> it means, bios should not automatically toggel output, but generate events and brightness should also not get automatically changed on ac-dc
<apw> ok #u-x confirm vt switching is not triggered by acpid when non-kms, no idea how it is ... but hey
<smb> apw, Thinking of it, I really confused output switching with console switching mechanics. doh
<smb> So switching consoles is just a normal keybord combo
<smb> the thing that DOS handles is the lcd to crt switch
<smb> That I am unable to switch consoles in the nvidia case probably is more related to the io error on tty7...
<apw> yep
<bjf> **
<bjf> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> **
<smb> I check for just delaying too. Generically, although we seem to fail to see the reason, X tried to connect to the acpid socket on startup. Giving somtimes warnings in the x log which would be nice to avoid as well
<apw> X peeps tended to say it was stupid we were now connecting there, and implied we should be taking some patch to turn it off
<smb> even if it has no use. The only downside might be delaying the start of X for a litle. would need to bootchart that
<smb> we and now? isn't that them and maybe longer?
<mjg59> X does nothing useful whatsoever with that information
<smb> It seems to be a generic X thing to me as it happens on i915 and nvidia based startup
<mjg59> Horribly broken design that was used in the i810 driver, except even that got it wrong
<smb> Ok, so they could just not do it
<mjg59> Yeah, should really be ripped out entirely
<smb> I initially though of DOS handling...
<mjg59> Nope
<CarlFK> rtg: "CarlFK, right. should be in the next upload, Monday perhaps?"  didn't seem to happen. any chance of it happening this week? or am I not looking in the right place... 
<CarlFK> where it and place is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux 
<smb> CarlFK, Update should have happened (only recently). Not sure whether meta update went out too
<CarlFK> smb: so I should wait a few hours for things to propagate out?
<smb> CarlFK, Have not really seen the meta uploaded but maybe I just missed that. Lemme check
<rtg> smb, meta is up
<smb> So, CarlFK should see a -12 by now
<rtg> soon
<CarlFK> soon is what I was expecting - thanks 
<tj83_> hello all, I would like to raise a particular kernel problem with the RTL8187B wifi chipset in the past 3 releases of Ubuntu, (8.10,9.04,9.10). <tj83_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b bucky, I have described the problem here its with the RTL8187B chip is my wiki on the chipset, It works out of box starting with 8.10, but its terribly inefficient and has been to today. can anyone shed light on this? point me to the pr
<tj83_> oject development? 
<apw> tj83_, what pci id's or usb id's is it using
<tj83_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<tj83_> apw please if you will review the above ubuntu wiki URL
<apw> that page says little other than 'it seems to be supported post 2.6.27, and performance sucks'
<tj83_> thats what we got to work with :P sorry, i am not a kernel hacker or programmer
<tj83_> i do know that the auto rate adjustment is not happening correctly, for instance at an more than reasonable distance if i cannot get traffic flow iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M gets it crawling at minimum.
<apw> it does seem to be being updated and has changed in 2.6.31, so you may find it is better in the karmic kernel
<tj83_> I am using it currently apw
<tj83_> and its all the same
<apw> one assumes that realtek is not releasing the information required to improve the driver, and thats a tricky issue to get round
<tj83_> only difference i can see is that in dmesg the took out the warning about frying your hardware
<tj83_> apw, i was under the impression this was a total re-development 
<apw> indeed they don't seem to think its fooking your hardware any more
<tj83_> bucky in #ubuntu+1 shared this with me just now: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/374927-fwd-realtek-rtl8187b-driver-karmic.html
<tj83_> so it looks like the missed the freeze kernel boat :(
<tj83_> apw bucky said it might be possible to build a dsc file... what is this and how difficult? i'ma noob
<tj83_> people are reporting from linux mint that its fixed for them
<tj83_> i will test to confirm. would be nice to be able to bring back into karmic
<apw> well the first thing to do would be to do as pgraner suggested and send the patch updating the driver to the kernel-team list, so it can be reviewed to see just how big a change it is
<apw> if its fixing 'bugs' we may be able to take it depending how invasive the fixes are, and how they affect other cards which use the same driver
<apw> also if those fixes are upstream, we may have them in wireless-testing which leads into LBM
<smb> sorry to chime in late. maybe it really helps to try out the recent rt2x patches. Seems those go all over rt drivers
<tj83_> smb, nah, appreciate it, i mean i was starting to think this was a lost cause.... 3 ubuntu versions later
<apw> rt2x patches?
<smb> http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/35112/
<smb> http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/35113/
<apw> its only a lost cause if we aren't getting info from the manufactuer, it sounds like they are coming round to helping
<apw> smb, think the driver in question is not 2x:drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/
<smb> Ah damn, then its just another one
<smb> But generically the same problem. One steps in the dark as long as there is no info about which bit to poke correctly
<tj83_> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/374927-fwd-realtek-rtl8187b-driver-karmic.html <--- i dont even know what i am looking at here.. but seems like ton of settings
<tj83_> this guy claims "fixed"
<apw> yeah but he didn't supply the new driver.
<apw> just says that he has it and it works for him
<apw> which isn't much use to us
<tj83_> well, then, i guess i should hunt this dude down.
<apw> if you can't find the driver posted to the kernel-team list, its worth poking him and asking him to do so
<apw> as even if it misses karmic, we want to try and do something for lucid
<tj83_> "extends wireless range from 30' to ~120'."  i mean c'mon 30ft? and this is exactly the behavior i observe
<tj83_> right on... i am stoked about the next LTS
<smb> apw, The initial mail had a tarball, but it came quite late to just replace drivers
<apw> yeah agree its very late, but it would be nice to see the diff so we can tell if its major or nothing or ...
<tj83_> smb, does this mean you have the implied "fixed" drivers?
<smb> I have not looked into the tar yet, but there is something
<tj83_> smb we (many many many of us) are at your mercy 
<tj83_> if you look at my wiki you will see a number of reported laptops and that is just a drop int he bucket of the number of instances of this hardware out there. its everywhere and we all have the same issue.
<smb> We (apw and me) need to find a quiet moment to look at it.
<apw> its a busy busy time for us, the release is coming
<smb> atm quiet moments a a bit scarce
 * apw looks at the cover of his hitch-hikers guide and sighs
<smb> apw, we can try not to panic :)
<apw> :)
<smb> tj83_, Maybe there is a posibility to get it into bacports modules after release
<apw> i meant to ask is the new driver not upstream yet?  if so LBM may get it magically without help
<smb> That might be a second posibility, yeah
<apw> one would hope realtek isn't just sending out updated drivers to people in the community and not to mainline
<smb> If we see it there it comes via compat-wireless, but that again needs a bit of time to verify
<apw> doesn't appear to be in 32-rc3
<apw> could be in wireless testing of course
<tj83_> smb hitch hikers guide to the galaxy? i got the original BBS on my FTP :) share if you like
<rtg> apw, just uploaded this am
<apw> rtg lbm ?
<rtg> yep
<tj83_> omg, this is great... some real activity happening here! thank you all
<smb> tj83_, I got the big book and the original BBC series. :) thanks 
<apw> tj83_, heh we are pretty active all the time, just not as obvious as one might ope
<tj83_> never doubted you at all... just thought that it was "forgotten"
<apw> hope ... there is a lot of blood, sweat, and no end of tears in every upload
<apw> forgotten no, burried in 100's of other issues likely yes
<rtg> pgraner, have you retested your i915 suspend/power issue?
<tj83_> so, being a n00b like me... what can i do to help this along?
<apw> you can try and find the launchpad bug for this issue that would help us out
<tj83_> apw, i have actually searched.... but i will search again sure... will likely do this from class tonight, as its about time for me to head out of work, and onto school.
<apw> if you can't find one then one needs to be filed ... and the tarball of the driver attached, and if we can find out where it actually came frmo that would be helpful
<tj83_> apw i will do what i can, appreciate your and smb and rtg diligence on the matter.
<apw> the wireless-testing driver looks identicle to the mainline one, which is hardly modded from the one in karmic, so not sure its going to be any different
<tj83_> :(
<apw> so then its getting the information all together in the bug, so that when someone does have time they don't have to go searching all over for it
<apw> tj83_, that really would be a time saver for someone, and make it more likely to get looked at sooner
<Laibsch> Is Karmic going to be released with 2.6.31 or with a later kernel?  2.6.30 introduced a regression wrt prism wifi cards that was fixed in 2.6.32 which is why I ask.
<tj83_> apw consider it done first opportunity I can, I'll follow up with you guys here too
<Laibsch> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14000
<ubot3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14000 in network-wireless "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x" [Normal,Closed: code_fix] 
<apw> Laibsch, karmic will ahve a 2.6.31.2 based kernel
<apw> in all likelyhood, cirtainly a 2.6.31 base
<Laibsch> OK, then we should look into trying to backport a patch
<apw> do we know the fix for it?  if so then we want to get a LP bug filed with that upstream bug linked in
<tj83_> apw there is also another angle to look at this... if Ubuntu can fix it first... other users of different distributions may migrate to ubuntu and well thats the whole point
<apw> if it worked in jaunty then we need to get it tagged regression-potential
<Laibsch> apw: I'll create a new ticket in a minute
<apw> tj83_, yep we have loads of things like that though, many of them already in, we literrally cannot fix every bug there just tooo many
<apw> and bugs which have some of the work done are more appealing than those without as they take less dev time to get fixed
<tj83_> i understand... just saying been many turned off of ubuntu because of this. 
<tj83_> many thanks again. off to class. 
<apw> tj83_, yep and we're not un-sympathetic ... we litterally can't do everything
<rtg> apw, do we have a known victim that suffers from the agp/i915 race?
<tj83_> nobody can... we are all human. 
<apw> rtg yeah there were a couple of people who seemed to be affected every boot on the bug
<apw> bug #430694 i think it was
<ubot3> Malone bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<rtg> apw, I wanna sic my module_depends patch on 'em. I've tested here on a mini-9
<apw> there was a second on here, who i asked to report in on the same bug
<Laibsch> apw: bug 444801 it is
<ubot3> Malone bug 444801 in linux "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x (fixed upstream in 2.6.32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444801
<Laibsch> thanks, apw
<Laibsch> later guys
<r0cketman> Can anyone here please point me to documentation on how to install either LKCD or KDUMP?  I need to grab a kernel core to analyze for a high load issue on 9.04 64-bit.
<r0cketman> Or other kernel coredump method?
<manjo> superm1, ping .. do you have any notes on how to package src for dkms ? 
<rtg> r0cketman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/CrashdumpRecipe
<r0cketman> Perfect, rtg.  Thanks tons!
<rtg> bjf, did you just do a dist-upgrade to get your pegatron up to Karmic?
<bjf> rtg, no
<bjf> rtg, 1) I don't have a pegatron
<bjf> rtg, I have a babbage 2.5 board
<rtg> bjf, you don't have an imx51 based platform?
<bjf> rtg, yes, that is a babbage 2.5 reference board
<bjf> rtg, a pegatron board is also imx51 based but it is different
<rtg> bjf, well, they must install the same, right?
<Kano> hi rtg 
<bjf> rtg, they are similar, yes, but probably need a different redboot image
<rtg> Kano, ?
<Kano> did you add the missing firmwarefile
<rtg> Kanaren't you subscribed to the LP report?
<rtg> Kano, ^^
<Kano> no, just looked at it
<Kano> i have got 2 other patches for gspca you might be interested
<Kano> one is tested by a kanotix user already
<Kano> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~eandren/v4l-dvb/rev/3cf50d4a5aab
<Kano> thats tested and working
<rtg> Kano, licensing has been a real issue with a lot of the video firmware.
<Kano> in the same hg you find 2 other similar patches
<Kano> so i would add all 3, all affect the same file
<Kano> they flip the picture in laptops
<Kano> as it is hard to hold it upside down all the time ;)
<rtg> Kano, file a bug report with clear directions about where to retrieve the firmware files from, as well as their licensing disposition.
<Kano> for the same reason i would update libv4l to latest version too, as for uvcvideo the flipping is done in the userspace
<Kano> rtg: you added the firmware it seems, thats nice, just those very simple patches would be nice to have too
<Kano> i added em on my kernel variant,but thats suboptimimal
<rtg> Kano, nothing is going to happen without a bug report.
<superm1> manjo, follow http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/BuildingKernelModules#head-d313bd351f90d4f25a2143b7bbcff73f927731f0, and then you can use dkms mkdeb or dkms mkdsc on the module
<superm1> the packages produced should be in good order, lintian compliant etc
<manjo> superm1, cool thanks for the pointer 
<Kano> manjo: what module do you need
<manjo> Kano, omnibook
<lamont> so... if I need to run a 2.6.28-11 kernel with karmic, does that work?
<Kano> sure
<Kano> but current .28 is -15
<lamont> good.  though it will make me cry
<lamont> Kano: yeah - -15 is b0rken
<lamont> -11 is love.
<Kano> whats the problem with 15 for you
<lamont> -12 thru -14 are untested
<lamont> kvm booting a windoze XP Pro SP3 image (or SP2, iirc)
<Kano> ah
<lamont> yeah - I somehow fear I'll be doing the git-bisect to find it one of these days
<lamont> though there was a monsterous kvm/* change between -11 and -15, which seems likely
<Kano> well in theory you could do a gib bisect, using ccache with a huge cache
<Kano> did you consider doing this
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-07
<Mase> hi guys, i noticed that when you install a new ubuntu kernel it automatically runs update-initramfs however when i build my own packages with make-kpkg it does not do this , even with --initrd
<Mase> how can i get my packages to run update-initramfs on installation?
<JanC> I think it's implemented as an dpkg trigger ?
<JanC> or maybe in a post-install script
<Womble2> JanC: I believe it's done by the postinst (it is in Debian).
<Womble2> Mase: man kernel-img.conf
<JanC> hm, it really should be dpkg trigger IMHO (as other packages need update-initramfs too), but it's possible  ;)
<Mase> ok will check it out.
<Mase> Womble2, JanC i don't have my build box accessable right now, would it be possible to give you a buzz if i run into issues with either approach ?
<JanC> I'm not an expert on this, but you can always ask questions in the channel here
<JanC> if you hang around, maybe somebody can give a more definite answer too
<Mase> i've been trying to find the answer for about a week now, google, kernel mailing lists and asking in this channel a couple of times a day. You guys/girls have been the only ones who have been able to point me in the right direction
<JanC> Mase: maybe have a look at the source of the official Ubuntu kernel packages
<Womble2> Mase: make-kpkg is being deprecated by the Debian kernel team and probably Ubuntu too. You may find that 'make deb-pkg' works better for you.
<Mase> ahh ok. i didn't know that
<Mase> i hadn't found any docs which mentioned deb-pkg
<Mase> but i will look at it.
<Womble2> It's part of the upstream build system
<JanC> I think make-kpkg isn't even included in karmic anymore 
<Mase> i see. I was / am building a Xen 2.6.31 domU kernel for hardy
<Mase> it seems that the newer kernels don't always play well with the older build tools
<JanC> Mase: there is some stuff about building kernels on the wiki IIRC
<Mase> make-kpkg in hardy seems to treat Xen as as an arch. I got the kernel and modules built and working
<Mase> just didn't get the initrd to be make automatically
<Mase> but it seems i may have been heading down the wrong path
<Darxus> bumping the abi from 2.6.31-11.38 to 2.6.31-12.38 didn't stop abi from complaining.  I tried "touch debian.master/rules.d/control.stub.in" as (sort of) mentioned in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance  - will that satisfy abi?
<Darxus> Is there any more accurate documentation on building a kernel package for the archives than that page, for example, mentioning debian.master?
<Darxus> I'm asking because I'm looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/424927
<ubot3> Malone bug 424927 in linux "[needs-packaging] include Brain fuck Scheduler" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<tj83_> apw, still working?
<tj83_> apw if you recall our earlier discussion today about the RTL8187B wireless bug I have located it in LP. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254438  I have commented on the subject, and also sent mail to that potential contact for working drivers. I will follow up further with if/when I receive a reply.
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work on toshiba satellite A210-15J" [Medium,Triaged] 
<Darxus> II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!
 * apw and smb are doing a quick review of the milestoned kernel bugs for karmic: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux
<apw> bug #290153
<ubot3> Malone bug 290153 in linux "Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290153
<apw> this has been improving over the 2.6.31 cycle, with errors occuring, but now booting.  requested testing with karmic final kernels
<apw> bug #406466
<ubot3> Malone bug 406466 in linux "2.6.31 - Can't see files in CIFS-mounted directories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406466
<apw> some success reported, requesting confirmation and debug as indicated by chuck
<apw> bug #407793
<ubot3> Malone bug 407793 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865g][Karmic Alpha 3] X corruption and freeze when clicking "Other" on GDM login screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407793
<apw> suggested fixed by an upstream patch which is now in the uploaded kernels, requested testing there
<apw> bug #435917
<ubot3> Malone bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<apw> ppp issue, with so many tty layer fixed arriving in 2.6.31.2 testing on latest karmic requested
<apw> bug #100110
<ubot3> Malone bug 100110 in acpi "18 seconds ACPI delay while booting due to DSDT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100110
<apw> broken DSDT on specific laptop, override nolonger recommended/supported, will produce a test kernel which attempts to detect and sort out these errant sleeps from the kernel side
<apw> bug#392692
<apw> bug #392692
<ubot3> Malone bug 392692 in linux "hibernate, suspend, monitor switch keys don't work in Panasonic CF-Y7 laptop" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392692
<apw> panasonic laptop specific issue, hotkeys not working.   need to confirm the driver is even being loaded, and which specific laptop this is from the ACPI info, requested
<apw> bug #395358
<ubot3> Malone bug 395358 in linux "thinkpad fn+f5, Asus fn+f2: regression, rfkill toggling in the kernel instead of userspace" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395358
<apw> looks like it may be related to the next bug
<apw> bug #397698
<ubot3> Malone bug 397698 in linux "isAnyWirelessPoweredOn in state-funcs always returns 1 in karmic" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397698
<apw> seems that there is a proposed patch for this, which is claimed migth fix the preceeding bug also.  need to get a test version of this acpi-support package built for testing
<apw> bug #404064
<ubot3> Malone bug 404064 in linux "KMS error message while intializing modesetting (during boot and resume) -  render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010 [i915]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404064
<apw> seems to be a benign message, functionality appears unaffected.  likely we can ignore this error
<apw> bug #430694
<ubot3> Malone bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430694
<apw> new module dependancy is needed, potential fix uploaded
<apw> bug #439648
<ubot3> Malone bug 439648 in linux "usb_id errors: "unable to access..."" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439648
<apw> again these appear to be benign, requested confirmation of funcionality
<apw> bug #440470
<ubot3> Malone bug 440470 in linux "[ubuntu-boot-experience] nvidia boot messages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440470
<apw> these seem to be benign messages, suggested alternative options
<apw> Keybuk, bugs about boot messages which are rc script related ... is there a place to assign those to
<apw> in this case we only have approximate contents so it is hard to tie them to a specific rc script
<apw> sysv-rcinit perhaps ?
<tj83> apw, you've been working hard this am.
<tj83> bug #254438
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work on toshiba satellite A210-15J" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<tj83> very old bug, have nothing as of yet to work with. trying to get apw the pieces.
<tj83> apw can we somehow modify the title of the bug? it does not really apply to any one model or brand of computer or even computers specifically as there are usb adapters galore with the chip also. 
<smb> tj83, Reading through that bug, I wonder whether it possibly makes sense to close this one sort of fixed (as the card seems at least detected) and open a new one to the fact that performance/stability is poor... 
<tj83_> apw, smb rtg  is it possible to request a bug title to be modified? 
<apw> bug titles are mutable
<smb> tj83_, You can modify a bug title but it won't help cleaning up comments in the report that now might be irrelevant
<tj83_> well, i am not the creator of this bug, but i think the title should be modified for 254438 
<rtg> tj83_, yes, but I always have to fumble around before I can figure out how to do it. 
<tj83_> particularly to remove the specific laptop model and to include that it applies to 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10
<apw> bug #254438
<ubot3> apw: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
 * apw slaps ubot3 
<ogra> :P
<apw> bug #254438
<tj83_> he he
<tj83_> "
<tj83_> realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work on toshiba satellite A210-15J"
<tj83_> the title is just horrible. it does infact work, but performance is not acceptable and it covers thousands of laptops and usb adapters across all ubuntu versions after 8.04
<apw> bug #254438
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work on toshiba satellite A210-15J" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<apw> bug #254438
 * apw gets out a larger hammer and smacks ubot3 on the toe
<smb> bug #254438
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work on toshiba satellite A210-15J" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<apw> cheek, now you cache out of date data do you ubot3 ... you trying to mess with m y head?
<smb> Hm i changed that
<tj83_> better, TY 
<smb> Likely the description should be modified as well
<smb> To get a better fitting description there as well
<tj83_> smb, yea its all messed up, How can i change?
<smb> tj83_, Are you able to change the description? IOW do you see some yellow circle to the right of bug description?
<apw> with the pencil inside it, yep thats meant to be a pencil
<smb> Somewhere below "does thisbug affect you"
<tj83_> smb perfect thanks
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-mar
<apw> ker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=regression-potential&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<apw> yay for launchpad
 * apw and smb are reviewing the primary linux regression-proposed list
<smb> bug 271258
<ubot3> Malone bug 271258 in linux "Acer Orbicam gspca's module fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271258
 * tj83_ is 26 years young today. woot
<apw> wipper snapper :)
<rtg> apw, thats my line
<apw> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
 * tj83_ doesnt get to really see the family on the b-day due to work and school.... gee
<smb> So basically this also looks like something we should ask to get re-tested with 12-39++
<apw> as they are seeing delays on boot, lets get a bootchard
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290153
<ubot3> smb: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<smb> That one we already had on the other review
<smb> Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt
<apw> bug #396286
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<smb> Also from previous review
<smb> We asked to try with latest kernel
<smb> Oops srry
<smb> yeah the other one
<smb> Need him to check with the latest
<smb> patch to see whether I can get more info on the files affected
<apw> as yes the nasty 'b4 appears in your -1 pointer'
<smb> yep
<apw> bug #397906
<ubot3> Malone bug 397906 in linux "blank cd-r not detected [Karmic]" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397906
<soren> apw: Is anything in particular holding up bug #416325?
<ubot3> Malone bug 416325 in linux "Please reenable CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416325
<smb> soren, only piles of stacking work interrupts. :-P
<apw> soren, only it not being on the regessions list and focus being there, is that a regression from jaunty, it likley is and should be o the list
<smb> So about that cd-r not detected thing. The last comment is from August, so we should get more recent feedback
<apw> yep, asking for the latest kernel to be tested
<apw> bug #400484
<ubot3> Malone bug 400484 in linux "unable to show the contents of my kernel keyring" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400484
<rtg> soren, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/416325/comments/1
<ubot3> Malone bug 416325 in linux "Please reenable CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM" [Low,In progress] 
<smb> Hm, seems we are not sure whether this is really a bug or only a behaviour change which was intended
<smb> We ask for clarification in the bug
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/402982
<ubot3> Malone bug 402982 in linux "Kernel mode switching causes frequent screen flickering with intel video card (not present with the same packages and kernel 2.6.30)" [High,In progress] 
<smb> apw Seems your last ppa had good results
<smb> But as a lot of radeon patches went into the kernel we need to check the latest one to see
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414560
<ubot3> Malone bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<soren> rtg: Awesome, thank you.
<smb> As some success was claimed with some backports modules, need to check the latest kernel and lbm 
<apw> bug #430011
<ubot3> Malone bug 430011 in linux "Oops randomly with Huawei E220 3G dongle (regression)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430011
<smb> usb-serial has gone through huge changes in stable.
<smb> So retest is essential
<apw> bug #430809
<ubot3> Malone bug 430809 in linux "[Dell Latitude D430, iwl3945] Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430809
<apw> this bug is in active development, a patch appears to be being testing and working for testers
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/432959
<ubot3> Malone bug 432959 in linux "empty barriers not supported by kvm virtio_blk - "end_request: I/O error, dev vda, sector 0" log spam" [High,Triaged] 
<Username> hello can you tell me witch kernel ubuntu 9.04 on the downloadable cd has?
<apw> thats likely wahts in the -release pocket for jaunty 2.6.28-11.42
<apw> seems that these messages are benign
<apw> upsteeam talks about removing them, no fix as yet
<apw> bug #433904
<ubot3> Malone bug 433904 in linux "[karmic] regression: WinFast DTV 2000 H support has disappeared" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433904
<apw> seems that this used to be fixed via a sauce patch, and is now fixed in mainline 2.6.32-rc1.  need to investigate whether this can be ported to karmic
<apw> ok ... mediums ...
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/347458
<ubot3> Malone bug 347458 in linux "lpia kernel used on alternate CD doesn't load cd-rom drivers" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<apw> latest report of this was on karmic alpha-6.  we have consolidates kernel configs i386-generic and lpia so we expect them to behave the same.  needs retesting on latest 
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/394354
<ubot3> Malone bug 394354 in linux "Xorg update failed with 2.6.31-1" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<smb> The original problem might likely be fixed already. The last statement about that is very old
<apw> re-prodded for testing results but likely closable
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395058
<ubot3> Malone bug 395058 in linux "[karmic] Ubuntu kernel 2.6.31-1-generic fails to boot" [Medium,Triaged] 
<smb> Doh! Yeah, something strange in the early alphas. Unfortunately it seemed to not even go beyond grub
<apw> thats last tested on -5 so we need a retest before we even try and diagnose that one
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396563
<ubot3> Malone bug 396563 in linux "Headphone jack regression in 2.6.31-1" [Medium,Triaged] 
<smb> Upstream fix seems to have to gone into 2.6.31-rc9, so should be fixed. Will need to ask for feedback
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/399877
<ubot3> Malone bug 399877 in linux "Unable to mount 80GB iPod with nautilus" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<apw> seems that the original report is that a bad sdX1 partition cannot be mounted, but this really was a bad partition and the kernel was not at fault
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/400682
<ubot3> Malone bug 400682 in linux "[Karmic stac9227 regression] No sound after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [Medium,In progress] 
<smb> It seems there has been some work going on and then nothing more since September.
<smb> Maybe time for a little reminder...
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/406312
<ubot3> Malone bug 406312 in udev "loading/unloading of option driver does not work - breaks use of common usb modems" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<smb> As upstream basically rewrote usb-serial, we should ask for testing
<dschulz> hi all
<smb> Oh, there has been
<dschulz> is there any known bug related to sound and switching between ttys?
<apw> asked for testng on the usb issue as he has the updates in 31.2.  suspect userspace issue here
<smb> dschulz, I have not heard of any, but that is not conclusive
<smb> apw, yeah, the crash seems gone
<smb> still might be a reference silently hold, so the module is not really removed...
<dschulz> look, recently noticed that, while amarok was running (or any other player) and i switched to tty01, sound is muted until i switch back to tty07
<dschulz> but when I switch back to tty07, sound is crappy for a while
<apw> dschulz, not tried that myself
<apw> perhaps the apps are stalled, i can't remember how its meant to work
<apw> smb https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/407790
<ubot3> Malone bug 407790 in linux "[Regression] No sound with Karmic on HP HDX 9300" [Medium,Triaged] 
<smb> I know amarok goes silence when the powersaving kicks in, so maybe the silence is intended...
<dschulz> it used to keep running. I tried with mpg123, and sometimes it will never resume
<dschulz> i mean, mpg123 will not continue playing after switching back to tty07
<apw> that sounds a bit wrong, not in a position to test right now myself
<dschulz> to me it looks like a scheduler issue
<apw> actually i can test just audio
<rtg> apw, do you remember how to get kmake to puke out cpp files ?
<apw> rtg don't think i've ever done that
<apw> oh i get you yes
<apw> rtg you want -E output
<rtg> hmm, I'm having interesting preprocessor problems.
<apw> i normally compile V=1
<apw> that prints the whole command line
<apw> then switch that by hand
<smb> dschulz, It rather is something special on Kubuntu. Didn't they move now from arts to pulseaudio...
<apw> rtg did i make any sense there?
<rtg> apw, yeah, but it seems like CPP is already -E
<apw> dschulz, i just tested on my gnome install and i could switch to VT-1 for extended perdious with music and skpye working
<apw> oh is this something which only uses CPP ?
<apw> what is the line if you use V=1 for it?
<rtg> apw, it seems the MODULE_IMPORT/MODULE_EXPORT macros don't work on amd64. wtf?
<dschulz> apw: strange
<apw> oh ... hrm ...
<rtg> apw, I only tested i386
<apw> rtg, how the heck can those only work on i386
<apw> they are soooo simple
<smb> So about bug 407790, seems we both have no clear idea. Seems just a case of needed alsa twiddles with input/outputs
<ubot3> Malone bug 407790 in linux "[Regression] No sound with Karmic on HP HDX 9300" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407790
<rtg> apw, my thought exactly, but MODULE_IMPORT does not create an external reference.
<apw> rtg hrm, actually that might just be the compiler being smart
<apw> as actually you don't make a reference as such do you
<apw> you don't _use_ the value at all
<rtg> apw, so, if the symbol isn't assigned some value, then it won't reference?
<apw> if the consuming file doesn't consume the value of the variable its not clear i would expect any reference to get generated
<rtg> apw, hmm, sledge hammer tiem
<apw> the declaration you emit is an indidation to type and existance but not a reference
<apw> you likely need to generate like
<apw> int use_name() {
<apw> return name;
<apw> }
<apw> in your import one
<apw> and that might need to have __FILE__ in it too to make sure its not clashing
<rtg> apw, I'll bet there  is a more elegant way of doing this by implanting a static symbol using linker scripts, for now I'm gonna solve the issue the hard way.
<apw> yeah i am sure there is a saner way
<apw> why do we not just add module_request('intel-agp') to the i915 init ?
<apw> is that not what we mean?
<apw> rtg ^^
<rtg> apw, turns out that doesn't load the intel-agp dependencies (I don't think)
<apw> really, hrm that sucks
<rtg> apw, I'll reexamine that concept
<apw> Keybuk, if the kernel loads a module via request_module doesn't that really get done via modprobe and should i expect the deps loaded also?
<rtg> apw, that only works if there is a root fs
<apw> rtg the other option might be to literally join the two together in the module.deps file?
<apw> ie. can we somehow just add the deps when we run depmod?
<apw> outside the kernel
<rtg> wretch!
<apw> :)
<apw> ok perhaps not
<rtg> apw, this does it: #define MODULE_IMPORT(mod_name) extern int sym_link_##mod_name; int func_sym_link_##mod_name(void) {sym_link_##mod_name=1;}; EXPORT_SYMBOL(func_sym_link_##mod_name);
<apw> yeah thats what i was aluding too ... VILE
<apw> but if it works, ship it :)
<rtg> apw, I'm gonna
<pgraner> rtg: what is the scheduler bug number?
<apw> *shudder*
<pgraner> rtg: for deadline over cfq
<rtg> then I'm gonna talk to Jon about a better way.
<rtg> pgraner, hang on, lookign
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/410984
<ubot3> Malone bug 410984 in linux "Regression: HP hdx 9300 often hangs on boot with acpi enabled" [Medium,Triaged] 
<apw> requesting retesting with latest kernel, and with nousb
<rtg> pgraner, bug #381300
<ubot3> Malone bug 381300 in linux "elevator=cfq (default) cause starvation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381300
<pgraner> rtg: thanks, did this effect network transfers as well?
<rtg> pgraner, in as much as processes use block devices. nfs perhaps?
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/412704
<ubot3> Malone bug 412704 in linux "Random Kernel Panics on Dell Latitude 2100 on Karmic" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<apw> this seems to be wireless related, works much better with LBM, don't think we'll fix that one
<pgraner> rtg: what scheduler are we shipping with? FAIR_SLEEPERS?
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/415632
<ubot3> Malone bug 415632 in linux "apparmor not properly handling file deletion on NFS" [Medium,Triaged] 
<apw> jjohansen, how is this one ?
<rtg> pgraner,  FAIR_SLEEPERS is a feature of CFS (which is disabled), but appeared to have a major impact on CFQ (an I/O scheduler)
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421617
<ubot3> Malone bug 421617 in network-manager "USB Dongle Not Detected Since Upgrade to Network Manager 0.8x" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<smb> Seems fix released
<rtg> pgraner, lemme clarify, CFS is the default process scheduler. one of the features of CFS _was_ FAIR_SLEEPERS, but I've disabled it per upstream cherry-pick.
<apw> rtg didn't it come back in a fixed form in .2 ?
<apw> must have imagined it
<rtg> apw, I don't think so, but I'd better check. I don't remember seeing any sched changes.
<apw> must have been mainline -rc2
<rtg> the upstream changes were much more then Greg would have taken, IMHO
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/426870
<ubot3> Malone bug 426870 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000004" [Medium,Triaged] 
<smb> No stacktrace, and no description what he was actually doing when the crash happened or whether this happened ever again
<smb> Lets close it for now and wait whether it comes again
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430694
<ubot3> Malone bug 430694 in linux "agpgart-intel not loaded before drm sometimes, causes KMS to fail" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<apw> rtg is solving that one right now ... 
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/442463
<ubot3> Malone bug 442463 in linux "Regression: frequent popping sound with light indicating that sound is supposed to be muted" [Medium,Triaged] 
 * smb has now idea for that one
<jjohansen> apw: still working on it
<jjohansen> apw: I thought I had it but my fix didn't work :(
<smb> Decided to shove that to the ubuntu-audio-team
<smb> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/444801
<ubot3> Malone bug 444801 in linux "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x (fixed upstream in 2.6.32)" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<apw> deffo audio, assigned to their team
<apw> jjohansen, thanks for the update
<smb> apw, Seems we got a patch there to try a test kernel
 * smb offers to do that
<apw> am already building it
<smb> wfm :)
 * lamont hopes someone other than him will track down 455456
<rtg> bug #455456
<lamont> meh..  I should remember that 'b-u-g' token
<rtg> apw, of what use is the bugbot if it goes deaf?
<lamont> rtg: fails to boot winxp pro sp2
<lamont> kvm regression somewhere between 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-15
<apw> bug #455456
<rtg> lamont, wasn't that a grub thing?
<lamont> I _thought_ I'd filed the bug then, but apparently I fail
 * apw slaps ubot3 
<lamont> pretty sure winxp pro booting in a kvm machine doesn't use grub
<rtg> lamont, ah, I was just remembering a fix that went by from cjwatson yesterday or the day before.
<rtg> lamont, ah, thats a _Jaunty_ regression. smb should worry about it.
<lamont> rtg: and the reason that I'll probably be running karmic with 2.6.28-11 installed.
<lamont> I'd really like to come currnet
<smb> rtg, got too much to worry to worry
<cjwatson> no such bug as 455456
<lamont> I rarely care about the vm, but when I do, rebooting and killing all my windows?  painful
<lamont> bug 445456
<ubot3> Malone bug 445456 in linux "kvm hangs booting windows XP Pro SP2 or later, since at least 2.6.28-15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445456
<lamont> stupid fingers
<cjwatson> 2.6.28 -> jaunty, unlikely to have been anything I touched certainly
<lamont> yeah - when I looked a the package diff, there was a HUGE diff in kvm/* introduced in a security fix
<lamont> so we should blame -security
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395219
<ubot3> Malone bug 395219 in linux "selinux kernel panic 2.6.28-13.45" [Medium,Fix released] 
<apw> ok this one is fixed as the code is gone
<smb> lamont, huge diff sounds a bit strange for security
<lamont> smb: well.. huge is a relative term, and there were probably other things between -11 and -15... I didn't narrow it down much at that point - I was about 5 days into fighting with the reinstall thinking windoze had gone sideways before I remembered that the kernel had recently upgraded
<apw> 7adfd5c71693b81e995283805b17aa4a2ee0ecd9
<apw> smb ^^
<smb> lamont, I try to get at that tomorrow
<lamont> smb: ta
<lamont> if you need an image, or have something for me to test, I'm all yours
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414373
<ubot3> Malone bug 414373 in linux "WLAN Ralink 2561/RT61 "Device not ready"" [Low,Incomplete] 
<apw> ok this one seems to be a case of two drivers are picking up the device.  asked for infor from the working kernel
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414795
<ubot3> Malone bug 414795 in linux "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<apw> audio, punt
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417842
<ubot3> Malone bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,In progress] 
<apw> benign message from the kernel on slow resume.  this is not a bug per-see, but we should stop an oops being generated to stop the bugs being reported
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/444362
<ubot3> Malone bug 444362 in linux "status/debugging text incorrectly appears on boot" [Undecided,New] 
<apw> not kernel message, forked to the packages which seem to be making noise
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401591
<ubot3> Malone bug 401591 in linux "brightness dark and not working on acer 5715" [Low,In progress] 
<apw> pre-acpi fixes, needds retesting on the latest also
<lamont> bug 445588
<ubot3> lamont: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<lamont> brillaint
<lamont> bug 445588
<lamont> meh.  all your builds are fail guys. :-(  you Build-Depend: cpio without declaring such
<rtg> lamont: I just added that a couple of uploads ago
<rtg> for Karmic, that ios
<rtg> is*
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> I'm playing catchup from a sync on 1 oct
<lamont> rtg: I rather suspect that cpio was cruft in the tarball for quite a while
<rtg> lamont: I inherited that bit from pre-Hardy days AFAICT
<lamont> rtg: in that case, feel free to mark 445588 fix-released.  sorry
<lamont> on the bright side, I didn't file 3 bugs
<rtg> lamont: yeah, some of the builds started failing for no reason that I could see other then cpio was missing.
<rtg> lamont: there is no linux-ports package for Karmic. is it OK to mark that one invalid?
<lamont> uh.... there _is_ a linux-ports package in karmic (as of oct 1), so that's probably a "pls remove this package" bug instead?
<rtg> or rather, the ports package has been incorporated into the standard linux package
<lamont> meh
<rtg> lamont: ack
<lamont> ./l/linux-ports/2.6.30-2.4/linux-ports_2.6.30-2.4_20091006-0409-i386-failed.gz <-- after that version?
<rtg> lamont: yes
<lamont> --> invalid
<rtg> AFAIK its no longer used
<tj83_> apw, rtg you available for a moment?
<apw> sup?
<tj83_> https://www.securepaste.com/decrypt_data.php?id=169TsI5Y11&password=rtl8187b
<tj83_> there are your rtl8187b pieces hopefully i have not tested them as of yet. 
<tj83_> bug #254438 
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work reliable" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<tj83_> i'm not in a wireless environment atm but as soon as i try them myself let you know the results
<tj83_> if it can be put into karmic.... I would love you lol.
<tj83_> if it makes it into Lucid, then i can like you a lot still
<apw> tj83_, put that link to the source into the bug
<tj83_> will do.
<tj83_> apw, I just noticed that when i tried to update the description earlier it did not take, i am trying again, when i click on the green check to save it, i get a red frame and it sits without accepting the changes
<tj83_> apw, this is what i have tried to post to it as a proceeding addition http://www.pastebin.ca/1601944
<tj83_> apw, is it locked of some sort?
<apw> is what locked
<tj83_> the description i cannot modify it. It allows me to input text then when i save (green check icon) it gets a red frame and a busy animation it never accepts the change. I actually tried to change it this am then again hours later.
<tj83_> it accepts comments but not description changes
<tj83_> dont want anyone to pass by the bug based on the bad info in the description.
<tj83_> got it fixed.... 
<Darxus> I hate ABI.
<Darxus> On every line in debian.master/rules.d/* that contained "silentoldconfig" I appended "skipabi=true skipmodule=true".  Why am I still getting ABI errors?
<apw> Darxus, what does silentoldconfig have to do with ABI?
<Darxus> apw: It occurrs on the lines where make is run.
<Darxus> The first occurrance of "make" in my build log is:
<Darxus> make ARCH=i386 EXTRAVERSION=-11-generic CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y SUBLEVEL=31 KBUILD_BUILD_VERSION="38" O=/home/darxus/ubuntu/linux/linux-2.6.31/debian/build/build-generic silentoldconfig prepare scripts skipabi=true skipmodule=true
<Darxus> Why didn't that skip ABI?
<apw> Darxus, the skipabi there is being passed to the kernel makefile, but abi checks are done in the rules file
<Darxus> So what do I actually need to do to disable abi and modules checks?
<apw> Darxus, set autobuild=1 in the rules.d/0*
<apw> AUTOBUILD=1 even
<Darxus> apw: That will skip modules checks too?
<Darxus> Ah, yes, cool, thanks.
<Darxus> Have you recently seen any cases where LINUX_VERSION_CODE is defined as nothing in include/linux/version.h?
<Darxus> It was causing me problems until approximately when I traced it to that file.  Now I can't reproduce it.
<Darxus> Any opinions of Con Kolivas' new kernel scheduler, BFS?
<bucky> it's for an old kernel and you can't use tickless... i don't know if i have an opinion about that
<bucky> i think Linus treated Con poorly and Alan Cox as well... that is the only opinion i have about that
<ikonia> bucky: stop that ranting in this channel
<Darxus> Old kernel?
<bucky> yup
<Darxus> The current BFS patch is for the kernel version used in Karmic.
<Darxus> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/2.6.31-sched-bfs-303.patch
<Darxus> Which is the current non-rc upstream.
<bucky> then ubuntu rewrote it...  btw BFS is a dirty acronym
<bucky> naughty
<Darxus> Rewrote what?
<Darxus> "Dirty" as in it's already used by the Be File System?  That is disappointing.
<bucky> linux-2.6.22 http://users.on.net/~ckolivas/kernel/
<Darxus> bucky: Yeah that's old, and not what I'm talking about.
<Darxus> Con is back.
<Darxus> BFS 303 was released two days ago.
<Darxus> It was first built in August.
<bucky> Darxus, so what's your opinion of it since you know more about it than i do
<Darxus> bucky: Curious.  
<Darxus> I guess that's not really an opinion.
<Darxus> I guess I'm excited.
<Darxus> I'm attempting to package it.
<bucky> what about apparmor?  is ubuntu going to rewrite that for every kernel update seeing as Novell/SuSE doesn't update it often?
<Darxus> I don't know.  I think it's good to avoid stuff that's not in mainline.
<jjohansen> bucky: it doesn't need to be rewriiten for every release, and it is the process of being upstreamed
<Darxus> But maybe the people maintaining mainline are dumb about some things, and it's worth Ubuntu maintaining deltas on those.
<Darxus> The BFS story is all about mainline folks being dumb about what they accept.
<Darxus> It's sounds pretty convincing.
<jjohansen> there are certainly reasons to maintain things outside of mainline
<Darxus> I'm really shocked that linux_2.6.31-11.38.diff.gz is 280 thousand lines.
<jjohansen> eg. aufs, is the union file system being used for livecds, it won't go up to mainline
<jjohansen> because mainline is waiting for union mounts, which aren't there yet
<Darxus> In the case of BFS, I believe the delta would be much easier to maintain if mainline would accept plugable schedulers.
<Darxus> And the fact that they have been completely unwilling... seems... odd.
<bucky> i think the fact that Linus says the kernel is bloated is a sign that he's getting tired and something needs to be done to streamline the development process, i don't blame him, if i had his money i'd be out laying on a beach somewhere
<Darxus> Heh.
<Darxus> I'm sure it must be nuts to maintain.
<bucky> someday Linus is going to take his kernel and go home, i wonder if there is a clause in it that he can take it back like Hans Reiser had in his contract with his developers
<apw> he can't take it home it is released under the GL2
<apw> GPL2
<Darxus> Hah.  I wasn't aware Reiser had that.
<Darxus> I've waited for the kernel package build to fail for three hours so many times :(
<Darxus> But I'm strangely optomistic that AUTOBUILD=1 in debian.master/rules.d/0* will make it work this time.
<apw> Darxus, you could just build one of the flavours
<Darxus> apw: Yeah, but that works.
<Darxus> It's a full debuild that fails.
<apw> heh
<Darxus> linux-image-2.6.31-11-generic version 2.6.31-11.38 patched with bfs would be linux-image-2.6.31-11-generic-bfs version 2.6.31-11.38?
<Darxus> apw: My failures have all been ABI and module check failures, because the documentation sucks.
<Darxus> Well, except for the one early thing where the version_code wasn't getting defined.  Which I can't replicate now :(
<apw> often we would leave the name the same and the version ewould be 2.6.31-11.38bfs1
<tj83_> apw,  well.... i am sad to say the drivers given for the rtl8187b do not build under 2.6.31 because of some change in the network driver API. So that would be a kernel hacker's department to pick up from here. I would not know where to start to mend he driver up for the new API
<tj83_> apw, but i am going back to my jaunty install, waiting on updates to finish up to test further for proper function.
<Darxus> apw: Well, BFS is too new to go in the main kernel, so it would need to be a different package name.  And thanks for the version.
<bjf> apw, the lines in d-i/modules/input-modules have a '?' at the end, I thought that meant the module could be built in or a module
<apw> yep if its in a PPA you can just append bfsN indicaqting it is based from the original version before, with bfs
<rtg> bjf, taht is correct unless none of the modules in that package are built. kernel-wedge considers it an error to have an empty package.
<apw> bjf, yep thats the .... what he said
<bjf> rtg, that's what I ran into, thanks
<bjf> rtg, would have been nice if that were the error message
<rtg> bjf, there is a way to add arch and flavour specific exclusions. Look at the master branch for examples.
<rtg> bjf, yeah, kernel-wedge is kind of primitive
<bjf> rtg, is that something we maintain? (kernel-wedge)
<rtg> bjf, nah, I make cjwatson fix it.
<rtg> bjf, what takes me days to figure out he can usually whip out in a few minutes. 
<Darxus> I'm tempted to write a debian/rules, or maybe make wrapper that records timestamps of output lines, and then during the next build it uses those timestamps to calculate and print percentage complete and eta.
<Darxus> Hmm, I could make it a wrapper for anything.
<Darxus> Wow, only 14% of the lines in my build log are uniq.
<cjwatson> Darxus: there's a 'ts' program in the moreutils package that does the first half of that
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> mv: cannot stat `/home/darxus/ubuntu/linux/linux-2.6.31/debian/linux-image-2.6.31-11-a33-generic/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-a33-generic/modules.order': No such file or directory
<Darxus> How do I make debuild not fail on that?
<Darxus> Another three hours.
<Darxus> I'm using AUTOBUILD=1.
<Darxus> Where did the "a33" come from?  I've never seen that sequence of characters anywhere in this.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-08
<tj83_> apw, you want my results of the testing of the rtl8187 drivers? Bug #254438 :( 
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work properly. Loss of speed, Range, Reliablity." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<tj83_> Is there anyone willing and able to dissect some wifi drivers whom thousands of users are suffering from? Its beyond my skill level.
<Darxus> "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" is giving me "dh_installchangelogs: package linux-image-2.6.31-11-c70-generic is not in control info", etc..
<ikepanhc> Darxus: try "fakeroot debian/rules debian/control" first?
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> Nope.
<Darxus> "dh_installchangelogs: package linux-image-2.6.31-11-df6-generic is not in control info"
<Darxus> I have "AUTOBUILD=1" in debian.master/rules.d/0*.
<tj83> so Bug #254438 has this entry in December of 08' . the bug has a medium importance tag and triaged for status. But the problem persist now still. LP will allow me to change it but is it my place to change the status? I cant change the importance. I would like to see it as confirmed or new as it should be re-opened.
<ubot3> Malone bug 254438 in linux "realtek RTL8187B wireless card does not work properly. Loss of speed, Range, Reliablity." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254438
<tj83> bug opened Date: Sun Aug 3 18:46:33 2008 that is a LONG time ago now
<MTecknology> You guys are really cranking out a few kernels today :P
<apw> tj83, triaged is an open state
<mdz> apw, just wanted to draw attention to this newly-flagged regression: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/386468
<ubot3> Malone bug 386468 in linux "Ethernet Atheros AR8131 (Acer laptops) not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<apw> mdz ... thanks
<ubuntu> hey, how to file a system bug since the bug tracking wants me to use the application menu entries to track?
<erle-> ubuntu live cd swapped on my luks/dm-crypt!
<erle-> i think this is very critical
<apw> erle-, could you say that again with more detail
<erle-> i bootet an ubuntu 9.04 live system
<erle-> and it made my /dev/sda1 - which is a luks/dm-crypt/lvm thingy - a swap partition
<erle-> and swapped on my data
<erle-> without asking
<erle-> the encrypted partition was set up by ubuntu installation, nothing exotic or special
<erle-> what the hell was wrong with the guy who told the live system to make unknown partitions mkswap?
<smb> erle-, You are positive that it was really swap and not some other corruption? Not that it would be less bad
<erle-> i will try to reproduce it, when i get my system in a proper state
<erle-> smb, yeah, it was mounted as swap
<erle-> and there is a swap header in it
<erle-> luckily it is not right at the beginnig of the partition
<erle-> i still found my keys
<erle-> but its pretty much screwed up, i have to recover the key by hand etc.
<smb> erle-, ok, yeah. does not sound too good. Actually I would expect the live system to not use any swap... but I might be wrong
<erle-> using swap is not the problem
<erle-> doing mkswap is the problem
<erle-> especially when the partition starts with magic "LUKS" string etc.
<smb> well anything done to any real disk. definitely creating things amongst that
<erle-> but then you have to avoid automount etc consequently
<smb> erle-, True and that would impose some problems for wanting usb keys detected. So yeah auto mounting ok but not auto-create things
<smb> erle-, Did you use the cd from beta or something from daily builds?
<pgraner> apw: why does this have a karmic task? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/100110
<ubot3> Malone bug 100110 in acpi "18 seconds ACPI delay while booting due to DSDT" [Undecided,New] 
<pgraner> apw: we don't have dsdt in karmic?
<smb> pgraner, But we might quirk the acpi driver to be smart about high sleep values
<apw> pgraner, indeed and by not having dsdt override we prevent the users working round their broken machines in karmic, therefore they have a regression compared to jaunty
<smb> pgraner, and we do not have the dsdt override patch in karmic
<apw> the upstream fix is normally to quirk the issue in the kernel, and the karmic task is looking at that
<apw> indeed that is what the test kernel starts looking at, i wonder if it got tested yet
<pgraner> apw: ok, that not clear, given the age of the bug. 
<erle-> smb, no, it was the regular 9.04 desktop - i downloaded it on monday
<smb> csurbhi, apw Regarding those error messages we are supposed to remove
<erle-> very recent
<smb> erle-, ok, the cd or dvd (just want to download the right thing)
<apw> pgraner, not clean in the least.  my bad will put some commentry in it
<erle-> smb, cd, but i made a bootable usb stick with it
<smb> apw, pgraner Given that it was part of the 40-50 bug review not very surprising
<smb> erle-, Ok, I try to have something similar here then
<erle-> amd64 by the way (core 2 duo cpu)
<pgraner> apw: no worries
 * erle- is afk for a while
 * apw updates the description to include the karmic rider information
<apw> smb, seems we have some feedback, all good ... excellent ... will try and do something which is only specific to the machine
<smb> csurbhi, apw Looking at that the main problem is an overlay between acpi regions and drivers claiming the same
<smb> apw, sounds excellent
<apw> smb, meaning what exactly?
<smb> csurbhi, apw The same memory or io region is defined/claimed by the acpi bios and would likely need an acpi aware driver to access this (which the driver does not)
<smb> There is a "solution" to this though
<csurbhi> but is not the bios wrongly assigning the same regions ? 
<smb> When booting with acpi_enforce_resources=lax the driver will succeed and the error message will get turned into a warning
<csurbhi> overlapping regions ?
<csurbhi> also by doing "lax"
<csurbhi> may be the SMBus shall read wrong information
<csurbhi> as two separate drivers will be writing to the same address
<smb> csurbhi, no
<smb> the acpi bios just declares that region, not necessarily using it
<csurbhi> ok
<csurbhi> i thought that SMBus will be using it 
<smb> I would think we got that parallel definitions well long time
<smb> but only recently the acpi driver checks
<csurbhi> aah ! thats what i was wondering
<smb> it will be used by driver.
<apw> as in we used to let the overlpa happen without whining or stopping it, now we do?
<csurbhi> why this bug is a recent one
<smb> before that there was no check
<smb> now the default is check and deny
<csurbhi> ok.. cool..
<smb> while with lax the action is check warn and allow
<csurbhi> i get it now
<csurbhi> great !! sounds very good to me
<smb> I have not gone around to check whether we can set this by a kernel compile option or
<smb> need to add it to the default command lime
<smb> line
<csurbhi> so smb, if i understand it correctly, the BIOS claims it.. but does not use it.. and the ic2_piix4 is the only driver using it.. though it does go ahead check 
<csurbhi> this check being added recently...which is why this bug was not reported in the earlier kernels
<smb> roughly yes. I have not read deeply into how exaclty this is done but the acpi driver can reverse things and then gets notice if another driver wants the same resource (which is piix4 in that case). Then it can either allow or deny the second request which makes the driver fail now
<csurbhi> but is that not what is happening ?
<csurbhi> i mean, is not piix4 driver not getting inserted /
<csurbhi> ?
<smb> right because the default is deny. and before there was no check at all, so allow was the dafault
<csurbhi> ok.. so by saying lax we let the module be inserted
<smb> yes
<tj83_> g'morning all
<smb> So looking at osl.c there are two options: 1) we change the default in the code or 2) we take acpi_enforce_resources=lax as a standard option
<csurbhi> one naive question
<csurbhi> what  is a SOR1 region used for ?
<smb> That SOR1 is just a name which can be freely chosen.
<csurbhi> but what is it used for ? anything specific ? or why does the BIOS claim it ? is dedicated for some device/some work ?
<smb> I have not seen the bios but it just might declare that region with a name or do something with it. And being resticted to 4 letters does not help the readablilty
<csurbhi> so if the BIOS does something with it
<csurbhi> and we let the piix4 use it too
<csurbhi> then is that correct ?
<smb> If you want to know for sure, ask for the "sudo acpidump -o acpidump.txt" then acpixtract that and iasl -d the dsdt and look into the disassemly :)
<csurbhi> ok great idea
<csurbhi> i will ask :)
<smb> I just would say that, as there was no check for that before, things cannot go worse by now being lax with it ;-)
<csurbhi> yeah.. but i was just being curious..
<csurbhi> :)
<smb> sure, I won't keep you from looking :)
<smb> Just was sort of pragmatic about those nagings for the clean-boot thing. As being lax automatically makes a KERN_ERR to a KERN_WARNING, those will be happy too
<tj83_> smb, can one not take a driver for a wifi chipset that has positive attributes  like speed and range, and another driver which speed and range is not good but other than that works great look at the code and merge the best of the two to come out with a working driver? I dont know how this works, I am no code hacker. really wish i were.
<csurbhi> smb, thanks a lot for the acpi dump idea :)
<tj83_> for the same hardware* i'm not saying off the wall drivers for other hardware... both drivers install and work on the hardware to a degree and are solely intended for it.
<smb> tj83_, The problem is a) time and b) how does one know what the good parts are which leads back to a)
<tj83_> yea, but the magnatude of the user base would seem to make the a) worth it.
<tj83_> the b) i havent a clue
<tj83_> where might i find someone willing to just attempt this? 
<tj83_> wrote steve conklin about it. waiting to hear from him... you guys know him? i think he is on the kernel team. I met him at atlanta linux fest.
<smb> It is surely worthwhile. And there has been a bit of discussion about it on the kernel-team mailing list. It would be a great thing if it would be possible for the guy that has the newer/working driver to get in contact with the guys working on the internal driver, and make the best happen
<smb> tj83_, Sure know him
 * smb was there too
<tj83_> ah, :)
<smb> and he is a colleague... :)
<smb> but essentially he would give the similar answer
<smb> unfortunately real world is not only about code but legal too
<tj83_> well this guy with the drivers wants to help. so , shall I just give you his e-mail address?
<tj83_> doesnt realtek release all their driver stuff as open source? where is the legal problem?
<smb> Mine would not help that much, you refer to richell?
<smb> there might be none or reuse is limited. But maybe its ok. that needs to be verified as well
<tj83_> I am talking about Carl Richell he wants to help.... so i think he just needs to talk to the right people 
<smb> tj83_, Ok, so someone from us has given him names from the upstream driver developers
<smb> that would be the best approach when he could get into touch with them
<smb> cause in the end this would benefit all users if we had only one working driver _in_ the kernel
<tj83_> amen to that!
 * tj83_ is sick of this issue
 * smb understands, but cannot offer a better option, especially that late before the release
<tj83_> so basically the ball is in Richell's court and wtf is he doing? is he helping or not? as far as the release, i know its making it into karmic as a fixed bug, but more important is getting the ball rolling and going someplace good for Lucid. after a year and half , one starts to wonder if it will be
<tj83_> not making it*
<tj83_> I wrote Richell back on my results of testing the drivers in question.... once he replies I will remind him he needs to push on with the driver developers. in case he doesnt have the information for the upstream driver developers, how does one obtain it?
<tj83_> smb, honestly... I dont think there is anything to submit to them :( I tested his drivers.  sad to say i was not impressed. so it all comes back to square one where we need to make one product from two partial ones and its gonna take hacking the code to do it. :(
<smb> tj83_, Whether it makes it into Karmic as a bug fix will depend on how simple it will be to understand/test this does not break other hardware which might be using the same driver. I only quickly scanned over the code but haveing a lot of renamed files makes it hard to tell.
<smb> tj83_, Oh, so you say the claimed improvement was not visible to you that much?
<smb> But sadly yes. The problem is often that these vendor drivers come up, twiddling bits and bites and no-one really knows what exactly is done by that. So merging things together is hard, even for those that work on the driver
<tj83_> smb, my testing was crude, but I regret to say... I am not convinced his drivers are anything other than what is in mainstream release right now :( I need to do some more seriously controlled testing. and I intend to, outdoors measured distances and real fact datalogging.  but a quick "lets see how far this goes" said to me same. i mean on a dime drops connection same place as what we been using.  but let the man have his chance to answer to that. I 
<tj83_> have called him out on it.
<tj83_> smb, i mean down to +/- 3ft distance
<tj83_> but someone like you can look in the code and see more than me.
<smb> tj83_, I would say that chance should be given. And that he might get into touch with others that had more time to work on this special piece of driver. He also might be happy to have someone else with that hardware to test on. In different environments and so on.
<tj83_> and the real resource is long forgotten... there are some hacked up drivers for 2.6.24 that have amazing distance and speed. those strengths need applied to current driver
<tj83_> but i dont think anyone is looking at THOSE old drivers
<smb> tj83_, The problem for me is, I can look at the code, and maybe I understand what it does on a instruction level, but I have no idea what writing or reading certain values from here and there does. I often have to be all over the place, so it is hard to dig into something deeply
<tj83_> thats cool... I just dont know what a guy like me can do to help the situation either.
<smb> Well as I said, you can provide feedback like you did and testing time. 
<tj83_> yea this weekend i am going to build a major report on everything i know about this and testing from 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10 compare what we have to work with and plead for someone's mercy in taking it to the next level. lol
<smb> Heh yeah. At least that one guy seems willing and with a bit of encouragement might get things moving into the right direction
<tj83_> smb can you help me with just one other thing.... how can I tell the version of the driver in use ? the kernel module name is just rtl8187 and is the same for all releases of ubuntu 8.10 to karmic
<tj83_> so that i can accurately compare
<smb> tj83_, mostly depends on the writers mercy. (putting in a version number). Let me quickly check whether there is something
<mzeal> I have the kernel module crushing my system ( Hardy Heron) for the reasons unknown... Does the Ubuntu save system log in  the case of crush?
<tj83_> mzeal, I'm newb but yea, i would certainly be checking logs dmesg, syslog, messages
<smb> tj83_, There does not seem to be any version info in the code. :( So best bet is to use the uname -a of the kernel or the package version of backports modules if you are using those
<tj83_> smb, thank you
<smb> mzeal, It depends on whether there was time to write something to disk. Often there is nothing. 
<smb> But when only a module crashed without the whole system hanging there should be something
<mzeal> tj83_, i only can do it after the reboot, so dmesg, syslog belong to the session after the reboot
<mzeal> smb: the whole system hangs... 
<smb> mzeal, dmesg is completely new. /var/log/syslog contains the previous run as well. But in case of a complete system hang there isn't anything that could write that do disk
<Womble2> mzeal: You can set up a 'netconsole' which sends kernel log messages to another machine over the network
<smb> If you can repeat it, you might try to switch to a text console before doing the thing that causes the hang
<smb> or what Womble2 said
<smb> If you have a second computer to do that
<Womble2> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt;hb=74fca6a42863ffacaf7ba6f1936a9f228950f657
<mzeal> wouldn't be more helpful if i get crushdump?
<Womble2> Do you mean an 'oops' message or a memory dump?
<Womble2> The 'oops' should be sent over netconsole if you set that up
<mzeal> memory dump with the stack trace
<Womble2> mzeal: That's what I mean - everything sent to the local text console also goes over netconsole
<Q-FUNK> smb: was the dmesg I pasted any useful?  there was at least one place where it showed which file inode_destroy acted upon.
<smb> Q-FUNK, You pasted something new? If I can crawl out of that pile of bug reports, I need to take a look...
<mzeal> womble2: ok, but how can i get the dump from kernel module in the first place? 
<mzeal> i never done it for kernel module 
<Q-FUNK> smb: :D
<Q-FUNK> smb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/396286/comments/112
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] 
<Womble2> mzeal: You said the system hangs... so presumably there is a dump, only it's on the text console where you can't see it
<smb> Q-FUNK, Hm, at least it catched one filename. The others seem to be on delete without one available. What would be interesting is, whether you get more of these while running or whether it is purely limited to startup
<mzeal> Womble2: well,  i mean core dump into the file. In the user mode you can enable it with 'ulimit', is there something similar for the kernel module? 
<Q-FUNK> smb: I haven't noticed after boot.
<Q-FUNK> smb: that first one seems to indicate some problem with an udev rule.
<smb> Q-FUNK, maybe something during udev processing, but that is still a bit broad
<Q-FUNK> smb: indeed. it just generally reports  <3>[    3.917314] ipath /lib/udev/rules.d
<smb> Q-FUNK, right, which means the directory inode was corrupted, but you cannot say who and when
<smb> Q-FUNK, Though, as we do not see it anywhere else, the assumption it must be something specific to the geode platform sounds appealing
<Q-FUNK> smb: I'm still puzzled as to how this could be, though.
<MTecknology> Is there an easy way to see what the kernel is loading and how to disable it?
<Q-FUNK> smb: just as a test, I tried purging apparmor and rebuilding the initramfs image.  that didn't fix it, so I guess that we can cross that one out.
<smb> Q-FUNK, right. so what else is around there? There are two usb devices, what are these?
<Q-FUNK> smb: mouse and keyboard.  there is no legacy ps/2 port on this host.
<Wellark> hi! does any package contain stock karmic vmlinuX image? I need one to investigate kdump elf-image..
<smb> Q-FUNK, ok, that should be pretty normal/common things
<smb> Wellark, have a look at things on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<Wellark> smb: thanks! looks promising
<Q-FUNK> damn pidgin...  :(
<Q-FUNK> smb: come again?
<mzeal> anyway, netconsole seems to be a neat idea, i can try that
<smb> Q-FUNK, Not sure what the last things were you got (<smb> Q-FUNK, ok, that should be pretty normal/common things)
<smb> Q-FUNK, You still have the full log of that? If yes, please add it to the bug, so I can have a peek at the ...
<smb> Q-FUNK, I prepare a rebase meanwhile
<Q-FUNK> smb: added
<smb> Q-FUNK, ok, thanks. rebase is building. I add a note when its done
<Q-FUNK> smb: alright.
<rtg> pgraner, does 2.6.31-41 continue to work wrt i915 issues? At least one guy is still complaining, but he's got a different problem, i.e.,  its not module load order.
<pgraner> rtg: its working now on all the boxes that had the problem
<pgraner> rtg: so works4me
<rtg> pgraner, ack
<apw> rtg do you have a prism2.5 wireless card you might be able to test?
<rtg> apw, card yes, PCMCIA platform no.
<rtg> and I'm not really sure I have a  card anymore
<apw> hrm, bug #444801 reports they are broken in all karmic kernels, and we have a backported fix, and they reporter can't test... so i just wondered
<ubot3> Malone bug 444801 in linux "prism 2.5 broke in 2.6.30.x (fixed upstream in 2.6.32)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444801
<apw> smb, what wireless do you have in your AA1 ?
<apw> smb, sorry which ehternet do you have in your AA1, and is it working?
<smb> apw, "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E" and yes
<apw> smb, not the one i am looking for then
<smb> sorry, you are looking for prism?
<apw> Ethernet Atheros AR8131
<apw> is what i am looking for, reported to be in Acer laptops
<smb> apw, Hm, nothing else Acer around here
<apw> me either
<Wellark> btw, is there a particular reason why update-grub doesn't append crashkernel parameter to recovery entries also?
<Wellark> *update-grub2
<rtg> ogasawara_, whats going on with the Dell laptop rfkill bits?
<ogasawara_> rtg: posted test kernel, feedback is looking good
<rtg> ogasawara_, are you ready to get it on the list?
<rtg> actully, have you asked mjg59 why its not upstream (or is it languishing on a tree somewhere) ?
<ogasawara_> rtg: haven't talked with mjg59 or checked to see if it's in someother tree
<rtg> ogasawara_, I think its worth posting your patch. I'd like to get it in the pipeline.
<ogasawara_> rtg: ack, will send a pull request for review right now
<ogasawara_> mjg59: just fyi, testing of some patches from you'd submitted resolve https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430809/
<ubot3> Malone bug 430809 in linux "[Dell Latitude D430, iwl3945] Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [High,Triaged] 
<mjg59> Good
<rtg> mjg59, is Linus pulling from you, or do you run your patches through Dave's tree?
<mjg59> rtg: The platform stuff should be going via Len, I think
<rtg> mjg59, thanks. I didn't realize until after I looked at your patches that it also involved input infrastructure. It looks benign if no filters register, so ought to be very testable.
<mjg59> rtg: Oh, right
<mjg59> rtg: The input stuff needs to be switched to using i8042 rather than the main input layer
<mjg59> I've got that in Fedora and it's pretty benign, but Dmitry's right that it should be via i8042 instead
<mjg59> Which also lets me hook the stuff from any of the other events that Dell sends that way
<Kano> rtg: do you see 2.6.31.3 too?
<rtg> mjg59, is the current incantation sufficient? I'd just as soon go with it as it is. I can drop it for Lucid in favor up upstream.
<rtg> s/up/of/
<mjg59> rtg: Yeah, it'll work fine
<mjg59> But it's not "correct"
<rtg> mjg59, ok, it'll do for now.
<rtg> Kano, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=commit;h=7434f5920d28328b94c58e17928138644376e61b
<Kano> ok
<Kano> no gspca patches
<Kano> http://linuxtv.org/hg/~eandren/v4l-dvb/
<Kano> i would add the top 3
<rtg> bug #
<rtg> ?
<apw> rtg you were working on an rfkill userspace thingy in acpi-support i think
<apw> bug #397698
<ubot3> Malone bug 397698 in linux "isAnyWirelessPoweredOn in state-funcs always returns 1 in karmic" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397698
<apw> you posted a patch at the bottom, did that ever get tested?
<apw> if not i could try and make a package with it applied
<rtg> apw, nah, slangasek didn't like it.
<rtg> we should get with him to see how he wants to fix it. I thought the package was going away
<apw> yeah the ever ongoing saga of acpid going away
<Kano> rtg: any specific wish as bugreport title to add this http://linuxtv.org/hg/~eandren/v4l-dvb/rev/3cf50d4a5aab
<rtg> Kano, just something meaningful.
<rtg> descriptive
<apw> what do the patches help with, why do we wnat them
<apw> so we can remember why we applied them in a years time
<Kano> there is definite no slower server than launchpad...
<apw> now i can't fault you on that
<rtg> ain't that the truth
<apw> and today its sucking more than normal
<Kano> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. 
<Kano> report yourself the bug
<Kano> i dont like waiting till it works
<apw> yet you want us to carry the patches without any reasons given ...
<apw> without a bug we will forget in 10 mins, cause we have 100s of similar requests
<Darxus> Wow, I actually got the ubuntu kernel package to make debs!
<Darxus> I'll have something to try booting tonight!
<Darxus> Now how do I do the equivalent of "debian/rules binary-generic skipabi=true" with debuild?  AUTOBUILD=1 I think is broken.
<rtg> Darxus, why not just add ignore files to your ABI directories?
<Darxus> rtg: I believe an ignore file is required for each module, and I don't know how to do that?
<rtg> Darxus, no, only for each arch. you can also add ignore.modules for each arch.
<Darxus> Although commandline options won't be useful for getting launchpad to build this.
<Darxus> rtg: Cool, thanks.
<Darxus> That doesn't seem to be documented.
<Darxus> touch debian/abi/<previous version>/<arch>/ignore ... and what for modules?
<rtg> Darxus, debian.master/scripts/module-check and debian.master/scripts/abi-check
<rtg> Darxus, echo 1 > debian/abi/<previous version>/<arch>/ignore.modules
<Darxus> Should I just gut those two scripts?
<rtg> remember, git doesn't like empty files
<Darxus> I don't think I'll be using git for this.
<Darxus> But yes, I do get complaints about empty files, thanks.
<Darxus> cd debian.master/abi ; for version in * ; do for arch in i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc ; do echo 1> ${version}/ignore ; echo 1> ${version}/ignore.modules ; done ; done
<Darxus> Er, no.
<Darxus> cd debian.master/abi ; for version in * ; do for arch in i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc ; do mkdir -p ${version}/${arch} ; echo 1> ${version}/${arch}/ignore ; echo 1> ${version}/${arch}/ignore.modules ; done ; done
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-09
<Darxus> Woohoo, I've got lots of bfs patched .debs.  Built with just "debuild" even.
<Darxus> debuild is how LP builds, right?
<Darxus> It finished building!
<micahg> does anyone have a workaround for bug 414560?
<ubot3> Malone bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414560
<micahg> I tried the PPA in the upstream comment as well as the regular backports
<Darxus> What initiates file signing during debuild?  It's not doing the signing of the .dsc file.
<Darxus> I tried doing it manually, but the sha1 checksum is apparently somehow different than that generated by the command of the same name.
<Darxus> Oh, interesting, there are two checksums.
<Darxus> Three.
<Darxus> Wow, I actually got all the checksums recalculated, and both the .changes and .dsc resigned properly so dput is uploading.
<Darxus> That was unpleasant.  Three checksums?
<micahg> does anyone have a workaround for bug 414560?
<ubot3> Malone bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414560
<Darxus> And LP rejected it.  Grr.
<Darxus> Woohoo, LP accepted it this time.  It rejected it because there wasn't a blank line before the gpg signature at the bottom of the .dsc.  Grr.
<Darxus> It'll be a merical if it builds.
<Womble2> Darxus: The signing step is debsign
<Darxus> Womble2: Thanks.
<Darxus> Huh, one of the architectures built.  The other two are still going.
<Darxus> Womble2: I'm not finding references to debsign in this package.
<Darxus> My debdiff includes several files I didn't touch.  Almost certainly because they're automatically generated, but not removed by debian/rules clean.  Can I add rming them to debian/rules clean?  Open a bug for it?
<Darxus> debian.master/control.stub debian.master/control debian/control.stub debian/control 
<Darxus> I guess that problem will probably need a more complicated solution.
<dhon_> hi
<dhon_> I'm trying to build a more recent ftdi_sio driver on 8.04 but I'm having troubles
<dhon_> cc1: error: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
<dhon_> that's the first of many errors
<dhon_> linux headers are installed
<dhon_> and the build alias seems to be ok: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<dhon_> is it likely that this version of the driver requires a more modern kernel?
<Darxus> What do the driver docs say?
<dhon_> the package I downloaded only contains ftdi_sio.c, ftdi_sio.h, Makefile and Rules.mak
<dhon_> I can't see a reference to min kernel version in those file
<dhon_> I should mention that this is a g-OS netbook, which is based on 8.04 - but I'm not sure if it's exactly the same
<Darxus> It's entirely possible that the kernel and driver are incompatible versions.  I wouldn't assume which one is too new / old.
<dhon_> a page I've found suggest that the kernel headers are not configured
<dhon_> is there a way to acquire the config for the current kernel? I thought it would be in /proc/config but it's not there
<dhon_> nor is it in the linux-source package
<hyperair> /boot/config-`uname -r`
<dhon_> ah, perhaps apt-get source linux-image-generic?
<dhon_> ah ok thanks
<hyperair> all the make-kpkg'd kernels put their configs there as wel
<hyperair> +l
<dhon_> so I just copy this to /usr/src/`uname -r`/.config
<dhon_> err sorry, to the headers directory?
<Darxus> dhon_: The .config in the linux-image package source is built from... several pieces.
<Darxus> There's a main pice, then a piece for each architecture, then a piece for each flavor, and you cat them together.
<Darxus> But getting it out of /boot/ is better :)
<dhon_> :) thanks
<dhon_> good to know
<dhon_> ok, so I have the config file, but I'm still not sure how to create modversions.h from the kernel headers?
<dhon_> it sounds like this might be a driver for 2.4, not 2.6
<dhon_> modversions.h no longer exists in 2.6?
<Womble2> 2.6 has Modules.symver
<Womble2> or even Module.symvers...
<dhon_> the ftdi page states that ftdi_sio is in the mainline kernel now, so is it likely that a driver from 2.6.31 (say) would compile on 2.6.24 or is this a bad idea?
<Womble2> depends on how much its driver class (net, serial, ...) has changed
<dhon_> I'm not even sure if the driver is the problem - I'm getting IOErrors from pyserial when reading from a USB/RS485 adapter
<dhon_> it seems to only happen under heavy load, but then occurs on every successive read
<dhon_> so I was thinking it may be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/376128
<ubot3> Malone bug 376128 in linux "ftdi_sio doesnt work propertly" [Medium,Fix released] 
<dhon_> even though it's a different kernel version
<dhon_> I guess I should look at the patch from that fix and see if it applies to my version
<Darxus> [    6.540427] nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<Darxus> I watched dkms rebuild that module, how would it have a different symbol version?
<dhon_> as a follow up: the latest ftdi_sio is not compatible with 2.6.24
<dhon_> the usb_serial structs have changed
<dhon_> and there were a few other problems
<dhon_> so it looks like a kernel upgrade is in order
<dhon_> thanks for the help
<Kano> hi apw , could you merge drm-next for ati?
<Kano> it has got 2 conficts
<Kano> or just tell me what commits i have to revert before
<csurbhi>  i have a git query, i am getting a error which says  tag does not point to a valid object
<csurbhi> can anyone suggest any solution ?
<slytherin> Can anyone please give me idea how to debug bug #446612 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 446612 in linux "CSS encrypted DVDs do not mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446612
<apw> smb, which daemon is it which converts acpi messages to keys in userspace... the one you need to stop to do proper testing of keys
<smb> apw, you proy mean acpid
<apw> its that or hald, if you think its acpid, then we agree :)
<smb> though I am not sure this is valid anymore
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/392692
<ubot3> Malone bug 392692 in linux "hibernate, suspend, monitor switch keys don't work in Panasonic CF-Y7 laptop" [Medium,Triaged] 
<apw> smb, your tester has woken up on that one
<smb> by now most drivers have input drivers, so maybe it is what is left of hald ...
 * smb goes having a look
<smb> apw, I would suspect acpid in that case
<apw> yep asked him to test without acpid, so we can see if its to blame there
<smb> He reported some things visible when doing acpi_listen
<apw> yeah thats what i thought
<smb> Could we have a remnants of that handling left? and b) why did the module not load
<smb> I check the acpi ids and there seemed to be one match
 * smb wonders what that last update did to his netbook. ssd busy, back to the login screen, no mouse...
<apw> smb, one assume it didn't load cause its not listed in the module aliases
<apw> if it did match then we need to get the dmesg to see
<smb> apw, Its sort of a special acpi alias (the dmesg shows nothing (the normal one))
<smb> I double verify to see the id in the acpidump
<smb> and then need to look how that match might b made
<smb> apw, So from the dsdt: "Device (HKEY) { Name (_HID, EisaId ("MAT0019"))..." and from modinfo panasonic_laptop: "alias:          acpi*:MAT0019:*"
<apw> that is odd indeed
<apw> smb, udev log might tell us yes?
<smb> The basic question would be, does having that Id in acpi generate an event?
<smb> apw, Looking into /sys/bus/acpi should tell I guess
<smb> apw, /sys/bus/acpi/devices actually
<smb> apw, Ok, I guess I have some reasonable questions posted to proceed
<apw> yep seems reasonable to me, not much more one can ask that i can think of
<slytherin> Can anyone please give me an idea what could be wrong here - bug #446612
<ubot3> Malone bug 446612 in linux "CSS encrypted DVDs do not mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446612
<slytherin> apw: Can you provide any insight on that bug?
<apw> CSS encrypted, all region coded disks are CSS encrypted yes?
<slytherin> apw: yes.
<slytherin> and those are the only disks not mounting on this drive.
<apw> and do we know if this is a generic issue or drive specific?
 * apw shoves a mission: impossible region 2 disk in his drive to find out
<apw> that seems to mount ok and play
<apw> slytherin, is it _all_ css disks?  could your drive be in region 0
<apw> also does this work on older kernels?  from older releases?
<slytherin> apw: It is issue with all CSS disks. The drive region is 5.
<apw> do you have an older jaunty kernel on your machine still 2.6.28-* ?
<apw> if so you might try booting that, the karmic userspace should just about work i would think
<slytherin> Nope sorry. I can try installing it tonight.
<apw> that would be worth trying, as would a latest mainline kernel
<slytherin> I already tried daily build from 2 October from mainline builds PPA. That didn't help.
<apw> ok
<mac_v> apw: hi... regarding your comment here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258/comments/39
<ubot3> Malone bug 271258 in linux "Acer Orbicam gspca's module fails" [High,Triaged] 
<mac_v> i'm using grub2
<slytherin> apw: This might be drive (or driver) specific issue. Funny thing is that everything else works. non-CSS DVDs, audio CDs, Video CDs etc.
<apw> slytherin, i added that to the bug too so its not lost forever in the irc logs
<apw> slytherin, yeah i am reading CSS stuff on the dvd drive in my laptop, so its not a general issue
<apw> cking_, was there some way to tell grub 2 not to touch the console at all
<mac_v> apw: how do i disable output?
 * cking_ draws a blank on that
<slytherin> apw: Let's say the issue is present with jaunty kernel as well. What is the way forward?
<apw> slytherin, oh do you have the CSS decoder libaries installed?
<apw> libdvdcss2 i think its called?
<slytherin> apw: yes I have.
<apw> hrm, then you have what i have ...
<apw> so i am suspicious its device related then
<apw> mac_v, hmmm not sure off the top of my head
<apw> but i think grub2 has an option to not change the display at all
<mac_v> apw: the weird thing is , when i upgraded to interpid this problem did not arise... but when i did a fresh reinstall of interpid this started :/
 * cking_ missing the connection between grub2 and DVDs
<apw> yep dunno what the difference between those two would be
<apw> cking_, different issues
<apw> two different people
<cking_> I need more coffee and need to sleep more that's for sure
<apw> one has a webcam which they think worked in windows when the mbr was a windows one, and does not once grub is installed
<apw> and i was wondering if we can ask grub to leave the machine alone more to see if its init which is upsetting the world
<apw> mac_v, is the webcam builtin?
<cking_> has the DVD drive been regionalised? Sometimes new ones are not set
<apw> could it be a bios issue  wonder
<apw> cking_, i wondered that too ... how does one tell though
<slytherin> cking_: yes it has been, I checked with regionset
<mac_v> apw: yes
<cking_> slytherin, stupid question time: has this DVD been seen to work on other kit?
<slytherin> yes, I can play it find on my ibook, powerpc with jaunty. In fact I can play all the DVDs I have on ibook.
<cking_> slytherin, it's a E616 DVD drive?
<slytherin> I don't know the details. Only that it is a Asus DVD drive. I borrowed it from a friend with the intention of buying if it worked all right.
<cking_> I had a look at the boot message, it's looks like an ASUS E616. I've seen similar comments about this drive: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=2&model=DVD-E616&id=20051224212843290&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<cking_> ..which may indicate it works on older DVDs but maybe not on newer ones.
<slytherin> let me ask my friend if he faced similar problem
<apw> that would be very odd indeed.  be interesting to see if windows can use it too
<cking_> just a hunch
<apw> yeah i can see why you think that, i would be not buying one of those drives from the whining about them on google
<apw> and the errors do look like the drive is getting all upset and stopping responding at the bus level
<slytherin> I guess I will return it to my friend. :-) I should have logged the bug earlier.
<Kano> slytherin: why do you mount dvd?
<Kano> many of the problematic ones have extra copyprotection and can be only played using lindvd
<slytherin> Kano: My DVDs are not like that. They play fine on my laptop.
<Kano> then the drive could be faulty
<slytherin> Kano: It woks for everything other than region coded drives.
<Kano> then it is clear
<Kano> you need to set the region code first
<Kano> regionset - view and modify the region code of DVD drives
<mjg59> 15:08 < slytherin> cking_: yes it has been, I checked with regionset
<mjg59> Do keep up
<Kano> slytherin: if you have got win try to play it there, if it asks then it was not set
<cking_> heh
<Kano> or just flash rpc1 firmware
<slytherin> I don't have windows. Stopped using that 5 years ago. I will try rpc1 firmware
<lamont> 2.6.31-13.42 ... does anyone really want that for ia64, or can I kill that build and let other stuff make progress, since I assume there'll be an even newer kernel sometime, yes?
<slytherin> apw: Can that DVD issue be anyway related to DMA? I see lot of 'link is slow to respond', not sure what that means. And not sure why it comes with only region coded disks.
<apw> slytherin, the first thing that occurs is that the drive is reported frozen it seems
<apw> then we get annoyed and reset it and then it occurs agian ...
<apw> so i'd say it looks like the drive is going away when we do the 'what you got in there then' call
<slytherin> hmm, so might be related to drive status reporting, right?
<apw> i assume when you say the drive is region 5 that the disks are the same region
<apw> slytherin, very hard to say ... all i can see if it dissappearing off the bus
<apw> thats not a very nice thing for it to do
<slytherin> apw: yes. some of the disks are same region, but the problem appears irrespective of the region. Anyway I will try latest kernel and jaunty kernel.
<Darxus> I rebuilt the kernel package, patched, purged the installed one with a matching version, installed the one I built, watched dkms do something with the nvidia driver for it, rebooted, and got this:\
<Darxus> [    6.540427] nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<Darxus> How do I fix it?
<rtg> Darxus, install the header packages from the kernel you built
<Darxus> Is it really that easy?
<Darxus> I installed these two:  linux-headers-2.6.31-12-generic_2.6.31-12.41bfs1_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic_2.6.31-12.41bfs1_i386.deb
<Darxus> What I still need to install is this?  linux-headers-2.6.31-12_2.6.31-12.41bfs1_all.deb
<Darxus> dkms looks pretty freaking spiffy if I can get it to work.
<Kano> well bfs modules are not compatible with the other ones
<Kano> i am using bfs too, it is better for some cases
<Kano> but you need to recompile kernel modules
<Darxus> I installed that headers package and I'm still getting the error: [   68.399005] nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<Darxus> Kano: I rebuilt the whole kernel package, patched with bfs.  What am I missing?
<Keybuk> so, err
<Keybuk> why don't I have any sound? :P
<dtchen> good question. where's it breaking?
<Keybuk> no idea, I just don't have any sound anymore
<Keybuk> Dell XPS 1330M
<Darxus> Kano: In case you're interested in subscribing, the bug for including BFS is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/424927
<ubot3> Malone bug 424927 in linux "[needs-packaging] include Brain fuck Scheduler" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<dtchen> Keybuk: got an "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" i can look at?
<Keybuk> dtchen: collecting...
<Keybuk> dtchen: bug 447413
<ubot3> Malone bug 447413 in alsa-driver "No sound (Dell XPS 1330M)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447413
<Keybuk> it worked when I installed this last week ;)
<Keybuk> but one of the updates (kernel maybe?) broked it
<dtchen> ah, you got bitten by alsactl store. Your Master and PCM are zero
<dtchen> i've changed alsa-utils to just short-circuit start in the initscript if pulseaudio is being used, since PA restores volumes anyhow
<Keybuk> how do I fix that?
<Keybuk> the volume indicator on the panel says I'm at full volume
<dtchen> Tom Haddon tried the ubuntu-audio-dev packages earlier and confirmed they work for him
<dtchen> in the meantime, i think using alsamixer or "amixer set 'PCM' 100% && amixer set 'Master' 100%" will help
<Keybuk> hmm, doesn't seem to be working still
<Keybuk> let me try rebooting
<dtchen> that's an awfully long reboot...
<Darxus> I was missing the linux-libc-dev package, but that didn't help any.
<Darxus> Would 2.6.31-12bfs1.41 work as an ABI bump for 2.6.31-12.41?
<dtchen> it's pretty ugly, but yes
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> I'm wondering if an abi bump will fix my version symbol disagreement problem.
<Darxus> $ dkms status
<Darxus> nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-12-generic, i686: installed  (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!)
<Darxus> Where is the built version?
<Darxus> Ah, nevermind, that's the error you get when you delete the installed version.  Lame.
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara: hi how are you
<dhillon-v10> ogasawara: I want to show you something I have been working on, do you have about 5 mins.
<ogasawara> dhillon-v10: hi, sorta tied up at the moment.  send me an email.
<dhillon-v10> <ogasawara> alright thanks :)
<Darxus> When patching the linux kernel package with bfs, should I change the source package name from linux to linux-bfs?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-10
<dtchen> Darxus: not strictly necessary
<JanC> Darxus: patching the binary package name & kernel/image file name would be nice though  ;)
<JanC> s/patching/changing/
<Darxus> It seems like changing the source package name to linux-bfs and the ABI to 12bfs1 is the cleanest way to go.
<Darxus> Ugh, trying to figure out every place I need to change "linux" to "linux-bfs" is... hard.
<Darxus> So tell me how it works for two source packages to have the same source package name in the official archives (one in main, and mine in universe)?
<JanC> Darxus: that won't work
<JanC> AFAIK
<Darxus> JanC: That's what I thought.
<Darxus> 05:29PM < Darxus> When patching the linux kernel package with bfs, should I  change the source package name from linux to linux-bfs?
<Darxus> 07:00PM < dtchen> Darxus: not strictly necessary
<JanC> Darxus: packaging for personal use vs. packaging for the Ubuntu repositories
<JanC> it seems like they have a separate source package for the -rt kernels too
<JanC> Maybe you should have a look at how this is done
<Darxus> JanC: Thanks, I did look at it some, but... it's not a full patch of the linux source package.
<Darxus> I've gotten it to build and install.  It works.  My only remaining problem is renaming it.
<JanC> well, you could maybe ask the -rt maintainers
<Darxus> 1-maintainer.mk:  @git diff-tree -p refs/remotes/linux-2.6/master..HEAD $(shell ls | grep -vE '^(ubuntu|$(DEBIAN)|\.git.*)')
<Darxus> See, I don't even know if I need to change "linux" to "linux-bfs" on that line...
<Darxus> JanC: Yeah, thanks.
<Darxus> Looks like no.
<Darxus> It's so frustrating to wait hours just to be informed that I missed another one.
<JanC> Darxus: you might want to document your findings  :-)
 * JanC goes to sleep now
<Darxus> JanC: It has certainly occurred to me that the kernel package could use a patch to un-hardcode the source package name.
<Darxus> It also doesn't help that it doesn't clean up the files it regenerates for every build, so I'm not sure which files I need to edit.
<Darxus>          dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - linux-bfs-bfs and linux-bfs
<Darxus> Hah.
<Darxus> Fixed.
<Darxus>                                                            
<Darxus> Rejected:                                                                       
<Darxus> linux_2.6.31-12bfs1.41.dsc: Version older than that in the archive.             
<Darxus> 2.6.31-12bfs1.41 <= 2.6.31-12.41bfs1     
<Darxus> Why must everything be designed for my misery?
<Darxus> Do you think it would accept 2.6.31-12bfs1.42?
<Darxus> I should go to sleep now, but I can't, because am too anxious for this build to... fail again.  In three hours.
<Darxus> Wow.  It didn't fail.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/447837
<ubot3> Malone bug 447837 in lm-sensors-3 "asus_atk0110 driver not enabled in kernel configuration by default" [Undecided,New] 
<Darxus> The kernel package's debian/rules clean is missing "rm -r ignore-dups debian/d-i-i386/".
<phenompanda> ericm, hi, have you seen this error?
<ericm> phenompanda, which error?
<phenompanda> kernel/time.c #error ICSA specification requires the logging of time changes. This architecture will not log changes.
<phenompanda> this error will happen after i comments off the CONFIG_OABI_COMPAT
<phenompanda> ericm, what is the ICSA specification BTW ?
<ericm> no idea
<phenompanda> em, seems report from compiler?
<ericm> preprocessor
<phenompanda> ericm, do you always build arm kernel only support EABI?
<ericm> so you disable CONFIG_OABI_COMPAT?
<phenompanda> ericm, ah, i see, preprocessor ... 
<ericm> phenompanda, usually EABI + OABI_COMPAT
<phenompanda> ericm, yeah, disabled CONFIG_OABI_COMPAT to squeeze couple of bytes from kernel :(
<ericm> phenompanda, let me do a test build here
<ericm> phenompanda, poor man - struggling for a few bytes
<phenompanda> ericm, no idea, mmu less ... :(
<ericm> phenompanda, will get the test build result back to you later - just upgraded to latest karmic - something's broken
<phenompanda> ericm, ok, talk later ... hope it's a easy fix
<ericm> phenompanda, test build has no prob with latest kernel - EABI without OABI_COMPAT
<tj83> g'morning all, I filed this bug automatically during hardware testing at ALF, It was just responded to, and I think it sould probably be a closed bug. Unsure If I should or someone else be the one to make it as invalid? Bug #433100
<ubot3> Malone bug 433100 in linux "SD card not recognized and mounted upon insert" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433100
<Darxus> Hah, I was trying to build a diff of only the changes involved in renaming the linux source package, and kept wondering why I was getting so much extra crap.  Then I realized I was diffing my modifications of -13 against a pristine -12.
<wekt> what is the correct command to pull a kernel source package?    apt-get source linux-????????
<Darxus> wekt: Yes.
<Womble2> The main source package is just 'linux'
<Womble2> whereas in Debian it's 'linux-2.6'
<wekt> apt-get source linux         <--downloaded linux-meta package files.
<Womble2> oh
<Womble2> Ignore me, then
<wekt> thanks for trying
<wekt> Darxus: do you know what replaces the ???????
<Womble2> 'apt-get source' should accept binary package names
<Womble2> so, give it the image package name and you should end up with the source (but not necessarily the same version)
<wekt> that is working with this attempt
<wekt> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-7-rt
<Darxus> wekt: Just curious, what are you doing with it?
<wekt> I'm comparing the RT & Generic versions to see what is different
<Darxus> Ah.  Good luck.
<wekt> 889 different files.  That is quite a lot.
<Darxus> Yeah.  The linux source package you're looking at builds just about every linux kernel related binary package except -rt.
<Darxus> wekt: Do you know about the BFS patch?
<wekt> no, i don't.  are you seeking info?
<wekt> or think i am?
<Darxus> wekt: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/bfs-faq.txt
<Darxus> wekt: I just think people who are playing with kernel packages are likely to find it interesting.
<Darxus> I have karmic packages built in my ppa.
<wekt> please continue to throw anything that fits that nature my way
<Darxus> The history of the author's relationship with the kernel is interesting.
<Darxus> Basically, the author, Con, wrote a couple of the kernel schedulers (the bits that decide which process to give cpu time to next) that were in the mainline kernel, and a bunch of other patches to improve desktop experience.  But the mainstream kernel guys wouldn't take his patches for the stuff that improved the desktop experience.  So after much frustration, he swore off it.
<Darxus> Two years later, he's back, and he wrote BFS.
<wekt> Darxus: you have a PPA of what? linux with the BFS patch?
<Darxus> wekt: Yes.
<Darxus> https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/bfs
<Darxus> Use the linux-bfs packages, not the linux packages.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-11
<Darxus> Why isn't the linux-meta source package part of the linux source package?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/447837
<ubot3`> Malone bug 447837 in lm-sensors-3 "asus_atk0110 driver not enabled in kernel configuration by default" [Undecided,New] 
<hyperair> is there a way to change a kernel's CPU scheduler during runtime?
<Darxus> hyperair: That's called pluggable schedulers.  It's been implimented, but mainstream won't accept it.
<Darxus> They think variety is bad.
<Darxus> I think they're wrong.
<Darxus> hyperair: Why do you ask?
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> i just compiled a zen kernel
<hyperair> and am runningi t
<hyperair> and bfs is driving me up the wall
<Darxus> Hah.
<hyperair> so off i go back to my mainline kernels =)
<hyperair> i'm just lazy to reboot
<Darxus> I patched the linux source package with bfs.
<hyperair> heh is it?
<Darxus> I'm running it, no objections.
<hyperair> how fun
<hyperair> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 make-kpkg screws up my entire system =.=
<Darxus> Well, I didn't patch the main package, I made a copy...
<hyperair> mouse lagging win
<Darxus> Er... weird.
<Darxus> You should join #ck on irc.oftc.net.
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> what's there?
<Darxus> Everybody interested in bfs, it's the author's initials.
<Darxus> I'm sure they would be interested in your feedback.
<hyperair> hmm i see
<hyperair> by the way, do you have a bfs patch against the 32-rc3 kernel?
<Darxus> Nah, I just patched what's in ubuntu karmic.
<hyperair> heh i see
<Darxus> hyperair: The info about the packages is here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/424927
<ubot3`> Malone bug 424927 in linux "[needs-packaging] include Brain fuck Scheduler" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> I want to run Karmic on my OLPC
<AlanBell> but the stock kernel won't drive the screen
<AlanBell> I think my options are to recompile the ubuntu kernel with the .config from the olpc kernel
<AlanBell> or to try and run karmic on top of the olpc/fedora kernel 2.6.25
<AlanBell> which do you think would be the more promising approach?
<Darxus> AlanBell: Either should be fine.
<Darxus> I'd probably try the ubuntu kernel with the .config from the olpc kernel first.
<Darxus> AlanBell: apt-get source linux ; cd linux-2.6.31 ; cp /path/to/olpc/.config . ; fakeroot debian/rules clean ; AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<Darxus> Looks like it should work.  You'll probably need to grab build-deps too.
<Darxus> AlanBell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Darxus> AlanBell: I have more info on circumventing ABI and modules checks if that doesn't work (it might say that a package doesn't exist in the control info).
<Darxus> AlanBell: Also, you should file a bug requesting that to be included in the ubuntu kernels.
<Darxus> Might get it in karmic backports.
<AlanBell> thanks Darxus 
<Darxus> You're welcome.
<Darxus> Sorry if that was overwhelming.  
<AlanBell> not at all!
<AlanBell> just digging out a machine with a decent processor
<AlanBell> kernel compile on a 433mhz geode doesn't sound like fun
<AlanBell> apt-get source linux seems to be a bit small, I think that is just the metapackage itself. getting linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic
<Darxus> Yup, sorry.
<Darxus> -13 is current in karmic, which release are you using?
<AlanBell> using karmic, but didn't update today
<AlanBell> ok, yes, -13
<AlanBell> got it
<AlanBell> hmm, failed with an error, says it is not clean and suggests mrproper. I will reclean and try again. I will pastebin the output if it falls over this time.
<AlanBell> http://pastebin.com/f5ed03d05
<AlanBell> running make mrproper now
<AlanBell> ooh, not so great
<AlanBell> the debian directory has moved to debian.master and .config has gone
<Darxus> AlanBell: You said you were going to use somebody else's .config?
<Darxus> Yeah, that package is... kind of scary.  But you don't have to do any of the scary stuff.
<AlanBell> yes, that was my plan
<AlanBell> or I could turn on the bits it needs if I can find them
<Darxus> The .config is split into multiple pieces, a base, a piece for every architecture, and a piece for every flavor.  They're catted together.
<Darxus> Just copy the other config into the directory and run... make-kpkg or whatever it is.
<Darxus> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance                         
<Darxus> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelTeam/AbstractedDebian
<Darxus> fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic binary-headers skipabi=true skipmodule=true
<Darxus> That's probably your best option.
<Darxus> So just copy the .config and run that.
<Darxus> From https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<AlanBell> ok, having messed things up with mrproper is there a quick way to get back to a clean state?
<Darxus> I'd apt-get source again.
<Darxus> First thing I do after apt-get source is always make a backup copy so I don't have to do it again :)
<AlanBell> ok, I have the orig.tar.gz and diff.gz, I hoped it would re-expand them
<Darxus> Oh, right.
<Darxus> You have the .dsc too?
<Darxus> rm -r linux-2.6.31
<Darxus> dpkg-source -x linux_2.6.31-13.43.dsc
<AlanBell> oh cool, it just works, skipping already downloaded files
<Darxus> Cool.
<Darxus> If the only thing you need to change is the .config, you might want to figure out the exact options in the .config, and just change them in the .config the ubuntu package uses.
<Darxus> cat debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu 
<Darxus> No..
<Darxus> cat debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu debian.master/config/i386/config.common.i386 debian.master/config/i386/config.flavour.generic > .config
<AlanBell> ok, http://pastebin.com/f3abc2afb is the config, I will diff it against that
<Darxus> Will get you the basic kernel config.
<Darxus> AlanBell: "OLPC" shows up a lot in that file :)
<Darxus> You might want to try just using that .config...
<AlanBell> ok, so I put that in linux-2.6.31/.config
<Darxus> Yup.
<AlanBell> then fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic binary-headers skipabi=true skipmodule=true
<Darxus> And run: fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic binary-headers  skipabi=true skipmodule=true
<Darxus> Actually, that will almost certainly overwrite your .config.
<Darxus> I'm not sure.
<Darxus> You could always just do a regular kernel source make / install, without the packaging stuff.
<AlanBell> put it in debian.master/config/i386/config.olpc.generic maybe?
<Darxus> No, it won't know to find it there.
<Darxus> To skip the packaging just do "make silentconfig && make modules && make install && make modules_install".  I think.  It's been years.
<Darxus> Ohh, you could use... 
<Darxus> checkinstall.
<Darxus> Just replace each instance of "make" with checkinstall, and it'll make a package for each.
<Darxus> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<Darxus> ^ This is probably better.
<Darxus> Yeah, that looks good.
<Darxus> I'm going back to bed.  Good luck.
<AlanBell> ok, thanks for your help
<EagleScreen> hello friends
<EagleScreen> I have an incident in Ubuntu and Kubuntu karmic
<EagleScreen> when I enable the Broadcom STA wireless driver "wl", for first time with jockey, kernel freeze
<corp186> I've found a regression between karmic and jaunty
<corp186> I wanted to use git bisect, but it seems the kernel trees are kept in separate repos
<corp186> what's the best way to do a bisect between the two distros?
<Womble2> You can clone from one repo and then add another repo as a remote
<Womble2> However, I don't know whether bisect will work properly with the way Ubuntu patches are applied
<corp186> I'd be surprised if bisect worked across branches
<corp186> I'm not sure how that would work
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-11
<lag> Morning apw
<apw> lag y
<apw> lag, yeah morning, sorta
<lag> apw: Sorta? Still up from last night?
<apw> lag more sorta up, its been a long week
<lag> apw: You're still in bed? :)
<apw> having to get up at 8 on a sunday and go to work is not the best cure for tiredness
<apw> heh
<lag> Yeah, that sucks :)
<lag> How did it all go though?
<lag> Everyone looks happy enough in the photos 
<apw> still i think it all went out near to hitch free, as near as sometihng that complex can ever be so i suspect
<apw> though trying to even sync an iso today is taking hours, so i assume we are being hammered to death still
<lag> That's a good thing :)
<lag> Mo' users
<apw> i am seeing about 25KB/s from here, and i can smell the DC from here
<apw> so i assume we are red-lining all our b/w
<lag> :)
<lag> So what now?
<apw> a lazy day for me for sure
<lag> And for the rest of us saps?
<apw> heh *crack* back to digging out the ore
<apw> this is the slack time, there is a lull between now and UDS where we start to think about what we are going to do
<apw> and we start the sprint again
<lag> Okay
<lag> I guess I'll just crack on with my bugs then
<cking_> where's the URL to the kernel related blueprints for natty?
<tgardner> cking_, apw was messing with that stuff earlier last week
<apw> cking_, they are likely all lost now as someone renamed them
<apw> let me find them
<apw> cking_, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n?searchtext=kernel
<cking_> apw, ta
<apw> cking_, all of them are on that page, many have hardware-prefix, a couple have other-
<apw> new fun track prefixes
<apw> that messes up all my links gah
<cking_> is there any naming scheme being used - looks a little ad-hoc to me
<smb> cking_, yes <random name>-<your track name<
<cking_> smb, what's our official "track name" then?
<smb> cking_, whatever they think could match. I don't think it was a single track that apw found
<cking_> gah
<apw> cking_, yep the tracks are 'ideas' oriented this time not team oriented
<apw> so like cloud, hardware, etc
<cking_> fwts falls into hardware I suppose,
<apw> i guess
<cking_> smb, I see a lot of the blueprints named "hardware-kernel-n-some-title" - doesn't that conflict with <random name>-<your track name> as you mentioned earlier. I'm confused
<smb> cking_, Are you always taking me up to the word?
<smb> It was more of an impression
<smb> I yet have to find my blueprints again to even know what they changed them into
<smb> cking_, There was a mail by jcastro where he was telling the scheme I think
<cking_> ah, /me looks
<diwic> how do I export a single commit with git format-patch? if I just do "git format-patch abcdef" it'll take everything from abcdef+1 to HEAD, which is not what I want.
<smb> diwic, with -1
<smb> git format-patch <sha1> -1
<diwic> smb, thanks. Strange, this was not documented on "git help format-patch"
<smb> diwic, Likely it is hidden somewhere in git-rev-parse in a very unovious way
<smb> diwic, I usually found a "ask apw" much more effective
<apw> diwic, git format-patch -1 <commit>
<apw> diwic, or git format-patch <commit-A>..<commit-B>
<apw> (where A is before the range as normal)
<diwic> apw, right, could have done git format-patch abcdef^..abcdef as well
<apw> yep
<apw> -N is easiest for small values of N
<diwic> aha, so abcdef -2 will take abcdef and abcdef+1? 
<cking_> apw, when registering a blueprint I'm asked "For:" ..(The project for which this proposal is being made.". If I put in "ubuntu" LP complains that there are too many matches on this keyword. How did you fill in this field?
<apw> cking_, for as in project, thats ubuntu
<apw> cking_, pretty sure that i just typed it in and moved on
<apw> cking_, yeah just shove in the text ubuntu and move to the next field, the searchy thing blows a sprocket
<cking_> argh, it's now lost it *again*. LP time outs are getting me crosser by the moment
<lag> Who will do the ti-omap4 packaging for natty?
<cking_> Blueprint saga now complete·
<apw> cking_, how many am i looking for ?
<cking_> apw, just one, I've been wrestling with other things too, it's been a background task for this morning
<jcastro> smb: $track-$team-n-$title is the format
<ogasawara> vanhoof: are you working today?
<ogasawara> vanhoof: I assumed you'd be recovering from jet lag and observing the holiday anyways
<lag> ogasawara: Congratulations :)
<ogasawara> lag: thanks :)
<lag> What's next?
<ogasawara> lag: world domination
<lag> Sounds like you're up to it 
<bo> hi people
<bo> i wonder why on ubuntu/debian nouveau on recent (nvidia gt230m and 310m) cards i get a black screen on boot
<bo> while on fedora it works great since lots of months
<bo> it's a problem related to some of debian/ubuntu kernel patches?
<vanhoof> ogasawara: kinda sorta, we're on holiday :)
<vanhoof> ogasawara: wanted to get that tested though, gonna head out to lunch
<ogasawara> vanhoof: am gonna build you another test kernel with those additional suspend related looking patches.  But don't test it till tomorrow and just enjoy the rest of your day.
<vanhoof> ogasawara: kk :)
<apw> bo it may be a firware issue, or lacking of patches ... we'd want a bug filed from the machine
<apw> ogasawara, morning ...
<apw> looks like its all gone out ok ... congrats on your first born
<ogasawara> apw: heh, hopefully baby #2 will be just as painless
<apw> ogasawara, heh i bet you do :)
<bo> apw: now i'm on fedora, how can i report a bug in a machine with a black screen from the first second of boot? (but not freezed, in fact i heard the gdm sound)
<apw> bo, fair enough then
<bo> on fedora-kernel they told me that they don't ship any nouveau code that isn't upstream
<bo> i don't know if it's a kernel problem or whatelse!
<apw> bo and what kernel version is fedora shipping
<apw> most likely a combination between that and the mesa
<bo> now, 2.6.35.6-39.fc14.x86_64... but it works with many past fedora kernel
<bo> there are a lot of forum topic on this problem, i tought it was a card problem, but some months ago i find that on fedora worked
<apw> bo, and you were testing lucid or maverick
<bo> didn't work on both
<bo> and also on debian alpha
<apw> whats the card bo ?
<bo> before maverick i used closed driver, and a put on xorg the EDID file description path, 
<bo> and the it worked
<bo> so maybe it isn't related to nouveau
<apw> yet nouveau works on fedora
<apw> bo, what nvidia card ?
<bo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<apw> RAOF, Sarvatt, know anything about noveau not working with the above card on maverick ?
<apw> bo i assume your testing was on the live CD image as you are on fedora ?
<bo> no, now i installed fedora
<bo> cause on lucid i managed to have graphic with closed driver and EDID file on xorg
<bo> in maverick it doesn't work
<apw> bo, how long ago did you switch away, ie. when did you last test maverick
<bo> it works just with vesa 
<bo> i tested maverick yesterday
<bo> i use fedora since august
<bo> yesterday i tried to come back on ubuntu
<bo> before these months I always used ubuntu o debian with closed driver
<apw> bo, thanks
<bo> now i remember that i can connect the notebook to my tv via hdmi, in this configuration i DO see things on video
<bo> and i can report bug
<apw> so you should be able to do that via the liveCD at least
<bo> yes
<bo> now it seem to me just a monitor problem
<apw> we may be able to tell that from the info in the bug
<bo> what kind of infos do you need?
<bo> i mean a log or whatelse?
<apw> perhaps fedora has edid hacks, which would be common to all drivers and not specific to edid
<apw> bo id you file a bug against the xorg driver nouveau we should get the kernel drm information too
<bo> so i'll ask to fedora team i they've done an hack!
<bo> sorry, how can i see kernel drm info? kernel.log?
<apw> /sys/kernel/debug/dri
<bo> ok, thanks, i have to go now, see you later
<apw> and /sys/class/drm/card0-*
<bo> (i'll read later)
<Edgan> abogani: What is your gpg key ID?
<Edgan> abogani: nm
<vanhoof> ogasawara: i know i shouldn't be working, but i couldnt resist :)
<vanhoof> ogasawara: success w/ v2
 * vanhoof updates thread
<ogasawara> vanhoof: sweet, I'll build one more to narrow it down between the two
<ogasawara> vanhoof: but seriously, don't feel the need to test it till tomorrow
<vanhoof> ogasawara: you keep sending them, i'll keep testing :)
<vanhoof> ogasawara: im just ignoring everything else in my inbox atm ;D
<vanhoof> but i do feel its time for a nap lol
<maxb> Hi, I need some debugging help
<maxb> Maverick kernels occasionally seem to malfunction on my box, manifesting as system monitor graphs showing the CPUs very busy with system time
<maxb> top shows nothing - how can I trace which kernel task is to blame?
<freetz> 10.04 appears to have KSM enabled, but I can't get madvise() to return success on when I pass the MADV_MERGEABLE flag
<freetz> anyone else use KSM successfully?
<stgraber> AFAIK kvm uses it and I seem to remember seeing over 500MB of merged pages on some boxes (running libvirt with kvm)
<soren> freetz: What error do you get?
<freetz> einval
<freetz> which should only be returned if ksm is disabled
<soren> freetz: Stock maverick kernel?
<soren> freetz: Oh, sorry, 10.04, you say.
<stgraber> root@chopin:~# cat /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/pages_shared 
<stgraber> 136582
<stgraber> (10.04.1 on 2.6.32-24-generic 64bit)
<freetz> yes
<freetz> grep KSM /boot/config-2.6.32-25-generic
<freetz> returns CONFIG_KSM=y
<freetz> i get that too for pages_shared
<freetz> i enable ksmd by setting /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run = 1
<soren> madvise will also return EINVAL if your addr arg isn't page-aligned.
<freetz> hmm, i'll check on that real quick
<vanhoof> ogasawara: v4 ftw
 * vanhoof grabs a beer
<soren> freetz: That's really (AFAICT) all it can be. madvise doesn't give EINVAL if you don't have ksm enabled, only if you haven't compiled it in at all.
<freetz> isn't valloc deprecated?
<freetz> or is there a better way to ask for page aligned memory
<ogasawara> vanhoof: \o/
<soren> memalign
<soren> freetz: ^
<freetz> woop just saw that...
<soren> QEMu (which I /know/ succesfully uses KSM) uses posix_memalign to ensure properly aligned pages.
<soren> fwiw.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-12
<vishwa_ti> Hi folks
<amitk> Guys, is this cpu to old to support acpi-cpufreq ? http://pastebin.com/nti2sKSZ
<amitk> vishwa_ti has this problem
<amitk> apw: lag: ^
<slangasek> so would anyone here like to have the mini-PCIe card to blame for bug #654937?  iwlagn replacement card is now on order :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654937 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8192se_pci: rtl8191SEVA2 fails to transmit certain mumble packets (affects: 1) (heat: 497)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654937
<slangasek> (also, bug #655769)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655769 in linux (Ubuntu) "running powertop with r8192se_pci module loaded results in a kernel panic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655769
<amitk> vishwa_ti: btw, do you have speedstep settings in your bios enabled (if any?)
<vishwa_ti> amitk: I have done any settings explicitly..is it disabled by default?
<amitk> vishwa_ti: depending on how old the machine is, it might be
<vishwa_ti> amitk: let me check that
<lag> amitk: WGT http://pastebin.com/nti2sKSZ - you need to speak with cking
<lag> He shouldn't be too long
<amitk> lag: true, thanks
<lag> amitk: vishwa_ti: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cpufrequtils#Intel
<lag> Seems to answer your question 
<amitk> lag: IIRC we compile-in all drivers (and link them in order of preference), so if it isn't getting auto-loaded there is a chance that it isn't supported
<lag> amitk: This may well be true
 * smb yawns
<lag> amitk: But as a debugging exercise vishwa_ti could at least give it a go
<lag> amitk: So I'm guessing that the module isn't being loaded automatically then?
<lag> Morning smb
<smb> morning 
<vishwa_ti> I enabled speedstep settings in bios..still I do not see acpi-cpufreq
<amitk> lag: there is no 'module' since it is compiled-in. And /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver is read-only. So I don't think we can force it from sysfs. THere is perhaps a command-line parameter to force cpufreq driver...
<amitk> vishwa_ti: you won't see anything in lsmod. Check /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver
<lag> amitk: Let me have a look
<vishwa_ti> ya now I see acpi-cpufreq when I cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver
<amitk> vishwa_ti: \o/ you're set! You should also see ondemand now
<vishwa_ti> yep..
 * amitk packs up
<lag> :)
<amitk> thanks lag
<lag> amitk: np
<vishwa_ti> thanks a lot amitk, lag
<lag> vishwa_ti: You're very welcome
<apw> slangasek, i am sure tim will want it
<lucent> I'm the guy posting about firewire device and data corruption on the mail list :)
<lucent> eager to test patches I heard mentioned
<TeTeT> apw: Hi, can I get your help with getting an SRU done for bug 586325? Our customer LVM is waiting for the patch to appear in an official kernel since quite a while
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586325 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "[i965q] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E: changing resolution results in non working X (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586325
<smb> lucent, I believe it was manjo saying he had patches. Though his day begins later
<lucent> smb: thanks! good to know
<apw> TeTeT, looking
<lag> lucent: I believe he's going to update bug 657081 when he has a kernel ready
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657081 in linux (Ubuntu) "New firewire stack unreliable with Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657081
<lucent> I'm excited :)
<apw> smb, launchpad working [sic] for you ?
<apw> seems more broken than usual for me
<smb> apw, It works for me as much as I use it currently (which is not at all)
<JFo> it is failing for me more than normal
<diwic> apw, I think we need to report these things to Marjo so he'll get feedback from more than my (limited) experience of LP
<JFo> marjo isn't able to help this
<JFo> this needs to be reported to Francis I imagine
<smb> apw, Hm, it seems to bring up bug reports I had been looking at in the past, but this is not a very conclusive teste
<apw> not getting timeouts even so i assume its in a HEAP
 * JFo tries something
<smb> apw, I assume you stopped going to edge
<diwic> JFo, if Marjo is our representative, it'll be good for him with more than the one example I gave him of LP failure
<JFo> ah yes, that bit is true
<apw> well the link i was using was a raw link so to 'non-edge' in the first instant
<apw> it has now switched over to edge, so its make progress, at a glacial pace
<smb> apw, At the moment at least for the bug report I tried the reload time seemed reasonable
<smb> apw, whicht link do you try
<apw> https://launchpad.net/bugs/657081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657081 in linux (Ubuntu) "New firewire stack unreliable with Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<smb> report is up here
<apw> ok that one works
<apw> https://launchpad.net/bugs/586325
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586325 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "[i965q] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E: changing resolution results in non working X (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<apw> and that one doesn't seem to ... wtf
<smb> apw, done
<diwic> never underestimate Murphy's law
<apw> double wtf
<smb> apw, I can even see the last of the 118 comments
<smb> apw, One would not believe that I am farther away from it
<apw> finally got the content... what is up with this thing
<smb> apw, Maybe you looked at too many bugs and now got bandwith controlled because clearly you are a bot. :-P
<apw> heh nothing would supprise me anymore
<TeTeT> lol
<lag> smb: bug 22070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 22070 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Logitech Quickcam Messenger is not usable (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 140)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22070
<lag> Ignore the 2.6.20
<lag> This is a current Lucid bug
<bo> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/658789
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658789 in xorg (Ubuntu) "black screen on sony vpccww1, nouveau on nvidiagt230m, maverick. External hdmi monitor works (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<apw> bo to
<apw> ta
<bo> ?
<apw> TeTeT, do you have kit to test this resolution bug ?
<apw> the patch does not backport trivially and so will require testing before we can SRU it
<TeTeT> apw: yes, I do have an Esprimo E here
<TeTeT> apw: smb provided me with a patched kernel back in June, this runs in production now at the customers site. but they have missed the last updates of the kernel cause of this
<apw> smb, you have a backport of that resolution patch already ?
<smb> TeTeT, Hm, was that when I just made something compile for you or picked in the patch myself...? I fail to remember now
<smb> apw, I would need to check, seems like an awfully long time ago
<lucent> ...in a galaxy far far away
<TeTeT> smb: not sure what you did, I know I failed with the kernel due to the abi bump
<apw> there is no mention of your involvement in the bug
<TeTeT> apw: he just setup the kernel for me so it would compile in a PPA
<smb> TeTeT, Then it is probably the thing were I just made the kernel compile in some way but had not really looked into what was added to it
<TeTeT> apw: this is the PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tspindler/+archive/ubuntu-kernel-lvm
<apw> TeTeT, do you have a source tree for that somewhere?  so i can see what version of the patch was tested ?
<TeTeT> apw: I'm afraid I deleted that tree a long time ago due to space constraints. I check if I have it as an email somewhere, at least the patch
<apw> TeTeT, ok so the testing on that is moot then as we don't know if its the same patch, its likely not to be honest as it is so old
<TeTeT> apw: ok, but testing should not be a problem. The customer has a test lab with T61, x61 and the Esprimo E setup to check
<apw> TeTeT, i am somewhat supprised this is something they hit often
<TeTeT> apw: they have a Java application that only runs in 1024x768, this is why a lot of their employees switch between resolutions. They come from RH and it used to work there
<apw> TeTeT, and you said you had the affected machine too?  so you could pre-test it before sending a test to the customer ?
<TeTeT> apw: yes, I can test it on a T61 to make sure it's not breaking anything else and on the Esprimo E
<apw> ok cool.  i'll get you some test kernels shortly
<TeTeT> apw: this is the patch I sent to smb: https://pastebin.canonical.com/38506/
<TeTeT> apw: can resend the email if you want
<apw> TeTeT, its close to the current version, and we want that latest one tested anyhow as that is the official upstream solution
 * apw feels all sneezy ... damn that steve
<smb> Nothing as annoying as catching the cold from your colleagues...
<apw> indeed
<apw> smb are we aware of any issues mounting root, with lsi h/w ?
<apw> (for lucid)
<apw> possibly with a udev segfault ?
<smb> apw, I am aware of certain newer controllers not being supported at all and potential multipath issues. But failing to moint root, not yet
<apw> claims of 'changes to sysfs layout breaking udev' ... no evidence as such tho.
<smb> apw, any hinting to changing sysfs between what and lucid?
<smb> not aware of a change that would change the sysfs layout whithin the stable release
<apw> me either, i suspect its utter conjecture ... asking them to file a bug
<apw> TeTeT, ok i've put a link to the kernels in the bug
<TeTeT> apw: thanks, I'll try these today
<apw> smb, the patch (untested) for that issue is here: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp586325-lucid/0001-drm-i915-Unset-cursor-if-out-of-bounds-upon-mode-cha.patch
<smb> apw, Ok, thanks. I will add it to the next round of proposals for drm33 stable updates
<JFo> back on after a while, I must sleep a bit.
<apw> smb, you need to mark your blueprints as a 'series goal' of natty
<apw> (now that natty exists :))
<smb> apw, Ok, will do so in a minute or two. Thanks. :)
<tgardner> apw, do we need CONFIG_INIT_PASS_ALL_PARAMS=y in the natty enforcer?
<apw> tgardner, i recon so yes
<apw> tgardner, shall i shove that in before i close hthis puppy
<tgardner> apw, sure
<tgardner> just so we don't forget
<tgardner> apw, am also thinking we should drop armel from natty for now
<tgardner> natty master, that is
<apw> tgardner, ok can do
<apw> will that render the ISOs unbuildable, ie. do we need to move those out to a new branch in short order
<tgardner> apw, hmm, how do we get a linux-libc-dev in place though?
<apw> well there is one now, from the previous version
<apw> we'll use that to build ourselves
<apw> as much as we rely on it, which is basically not at all
<apw> or did you mean for arm
<tgardner> apw, right. I'm not too worried about ISO building just yet. lets sort which branches we're gonna carry going forward.
<apw> iirc we carried just the linux-libc-dev for armel in master, ie. it built from there
<tgardner> apw, thats my recollection as well
<apw> Package: SRCPKGNAME-libc-dev
<apw> Architecture: i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc armel
<apw> from lucid
<tgardner> apw, I was thinking more about dropping the development arm flavours for now. leave versatile for qemu.
<apw> that sounds acceptable, and easy to test
<apw> i guess most of them will come in in at least some form from linaro anyhow
<tgardner> apw, yep, I'm gonna try to get Rigby to do all the work
<tgardner> for the master kernel version at least
<apw> do we need to be having a session/part of a session on arm or do we assume others will cover that
<apw> and we can just rock up and say no :)
<tgardner> I suppose we should talk to them about it, huh?
<cking> apw, here's a graph of the write rate as the head moves across the disc: http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/write-rates.png
<apw> i guess we can add it to our agenda for the 'flavours' one
<apw> cking, those regular up-ticks are unexpected
<bjf> tgardner, are you expecting the stable team to pick up the linaro pull requests now?
<tgardner> bjf, I was just test building it. but for the future I've no strong preference. Guess we should decide.
<tgardner> I've sorta been covering the arm bases
<cking> apw, why? it's a mechanical, surely you can expect perfect linear I/O transfer rate
<apw> i assume you mean 'can't'
<apw> not expecting perfection, by my brain says there is a periodic uptick
<apw> three showing on there, and wondering whether they are real
<apw> or just noise
<apw> 3 maybe 4
<cking> apw, I've got finer grained data to work on, I could shove it into a fft and see if there are any underlying harmonics
<apw> :)
<cking> could be because somebody walked passed the machine and this disturbed the heads slightly ;-)
<cking> urgh, nearly time for tooth extraction.
<smb> apw, Are you still on the specs document. Clicked on edit to change a link and saw you have a lock there
<apw> smb, hrm not sure i think i have
<smb> apw, OK, I aborted. Just to let you know, stable process is clearly hardware and not devprocess ;-)
<apw> smb, nope when i dit the Specs page it says i don't have a lock
<apw> smb, what they moved it _again_ ?
<apw> someone needs to fix the system so we don't have to rename the damn things every time someone changes their mind
<smb> If it worked before then yes. Or was a typo there
<apw> tgardner, are we calling the first upload -1 or -0
<tgardner> apw, don't care. the current ABI number is fine.
<apw> tgardner, ack
<hermes> Fellow Programmers, I am a Linux Enthusiast and I am inclined towards system programming. I am looking forward to contributing in whatever way possible towards the Kernel. Could anyone help me getting started?
<bjf> hermes, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<hermes> bjf: I think I want to precisely ask like, would I have access like to the current issues or bugs in kernel and could I try to get my hands dirty and submit a patch for evaluation
<hermes> bjf: Or like a team who work on something, and I could get involved to contribute with them
<apw> all of our bugs are public, as is our mailing list, and all contributions are welcome
<hermes> apw: great
<bjf> hermes, JFo can help you get going on looking at bugs
<hermes> bjf: thats is great, I would want a little help initially to get set myself up
<bjf> ogasawara, you have some stable release patches queued for maverick somewhere? you planning on pushing those today?
<ogasawara> bjf: yep, I've got them ready to push.  just wanted to double check with you guys first that it's ok
<ogasawara> bjf: I've also already build and boot tested
<ogasawara> bjf: then I think I can officially hand off the Maverick git repo to you guys
<bjf> ogasawara, good for me, i think it's cool with sconklin and smb
 * smb is cool 8he thinks)
<tgardner> ogasawara, aren't you officially on stable duty for the next while?
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, but will go through sconklin for that
<tgardner> ack
<AndChat|> I kno u guys r busy but I've got an issue in the kernel i'd like to shine some light on
<apw> AndChat|, you'd need to elucidate
<AndChat|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593695
<AndChat|> Basicly myth hangs when using dvb module cx23885 to tune channels causing kernel oops
<ogasawara> bjf, smb, sconklin: pushed 2.6.35.5, 2.6.35.6, and 2.6.35.7 patch sets to Maverick tip
<bjf> ogasawara, cool, thanks
<smb> ogasawara, I am probably throwing myself behind the train but did those have tracking bugs?
<hermes> bjf: Should I ask JFo personally or shud I ask him here
<ogasawara> smb: yep, lemme find them real quick
<ogasawara> bug 645522
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645522 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.5 stable release (affects: 2) (heat: 199)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645522
<ogasawara> bug 649208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649208 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.6 stable release (affects: 2) (heat: 392)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649208
<ogasawara> bug 651425
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651425 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Maverick update to 2.6.35.7 stable release (affects: 1) (heat: 498)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651425
<sconklin1> Cable company is here to install my faster network. It shouldn't cause an outage . . . . but if I drop away that's why
<bjf> hermes, here is good a good start
<tgardner> smb, behind the the train ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: heh, I guess that's better than in front of it :)
<smb> ogasawara, cool, just wanted to make sure we got them to add to the changelog
<hermes> bjf: alright
<ogasawara> smb: I added them as BugLinks to the commits which update the version
<smb> tgardner, ogasawara, right but if the purpose is to stop it... well probably as useless to throw one before than after. :)
<tgardner> ah, I get it.
<hermes> I am fairly new to the kernel programming, but I have a keen inclination towards systems programming. 
<hermes> Could anyone suggest me what shoud I start looking at 
<hermes> JFo: if you could help me get started I would appreciate than man
<sconklin1> hermes: a good first set of tasks are just to pull the kernel source from the distribution git repositories and build it locally
<bjf> apw, tgardner do we have a start of an agenda for the mini-sprint in boston after uds?
<apw> bjf, i've not put anything anywhere yet, though we did have something ...
<apw> i think there is a spot for the agenda on the wiki page though
<apw> tgardner, is there a trick to getting the chroot builder scripts to work?  the config perhaps?  i am not getting any deb or deb-src lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<apw> specifically for armel
<tgardner> apw, which chroot flavour?
<apw> armel for maverick
<apw> as made by a make_release
<tgardner> sdhould be 'sudo ./make_chroot maverick armel'
<apw> where does POCKETS get set ?
<tgardner> it tries to figure out if you are me, pete, then defaults to the regular mirror
<apw> i'm running it with my own on the command line
<tgardner> kteam-tools/chroot-setup/scripts/chroot-defs.conf
<tgardner> function get_pockets ()
<apw> tgardner, yeah gets passed that
<apw> yet behaves as if it does nto contain 'release'
<tgardner> apw, hmm, etc/sources.list is trashed?
<apw> tgardner, yeah its empty, present but empty
<tgardner> uh, thats not cool
<apw> tgardner, i guess i get to debug it :/
<tgardner> write_mirror is where that gets updated
<cking> is there a k-t meeting today?
<bjf> cking, nope, done until post uds
<bjf> cking, you can quit for the day :-)
<cking> in which case, I will be slipping off "early" today
 * smb suddenly feels very gone
<manjo> any idea when the natty tree will be open ? 
 * tgardner wonders if manjo has been living in a cave
<cking> living a cave is what trolls like me do
<apw> manjo, i'd not say for a couple of months yet
<apw> else how can we have a holiday
<manjo> apw, yep got that.. was wondering if we know what month etc ? I wanted to answer a partner on the time frame
<cking> didn't we agree to keep it the same as maverick?
 * apw *blink*
<cking> apw, http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/iotest-4k-writes.png - more graphs
<apw> cking, i was rather partial to hardy's kernel ...
<cking> yeah, we should revisit it I think for natty 
<apw> manjo, have you looked for the tree ?
<manjo> yep I have it cloned on tangerine
<tgardner> manjo, in that case you shold know the tree has been open for 6 weeks or more
<apw> and if you meant the archive, it'll be open as soon as the toolchain is in
<manjo> can you guys hear me on mumble?
<smb> manjo, no
<manjo> crap
<manjo> is it mumble or you guys fscking with me ? :) 
<tgardner> manjo, eh? I can't hear you.
<cking> manjo, cannot hear you
<manjo> fack I give up 
<bjf> manjo, we can barely hear you
<cking> manjo, how's that HDD testing progressing?
 * cking thinks a mumble plug in to android is required
<manjo> cking, I ran stress for 3 days, sat, sun, monday, I had to kill it this morning.
<manjo> cking, I am going to try your test kit you point us to
<manjo> so far it looks good, I too try dding 2.5T worth of data into the disk and that works
<manjo> I have brian from AMI testing the latest maverick on their bios 
<cking> manjo, collect the output and send it to me, I can analyse the throughput with some gnuplot magic
<manjo> they have started to integrate maverick iso into their test bed
<manjo> I chatted with him this morning and he will share the test results on their bios as soon as he is done documenting it 
<cking> is this firmware BIOS+ACPI or UEFI+ACPI?
<manjo> cking, they are testing a few different BIOS versions to make sure the patches they put in for different distros are holding up 
<manjo> cking, UEFI 
<cking> in which case, it's not BIOS, it's UEFI :-)
<manjo> yeah :) 
<manjo> UEFI BIOS
<manjo> easy to type bios
<cking> nooooo. UEFI is not BIOS
<manjo> my fingers type bios more easily than UEFI
<cking> heh, easy to do. BIOS has been around for donkeys
<manjo> so. we have quiet a bit a testing going on with Maverick in AMI
<lag> No meeting today?
<cking> lag, nope
<lag> 'cos Maverick has been released?
<manjo> lag, usually not until after uds
<lag> Woooooooooooooooo
<manjo> probably after November 6, bjf ?
<manjo> cking, I poked the guy at Seagate to send us some disks
<cking>  manjo, what spec are these?
<manjo> cking, 3T disks
<cking> sweet
<lag> manjo: Can you poke the guy as Seagate to send me some of those disks?
<manjo> not sure if they are 4K or not 
<bjf> manjo, lag, the topic seems to indicate Nov. 9 :-)
<manjo> lag, this is for testing ?
<cking> bjf, you expect us to read?
<manjo> tgardner, tangerine is in boston ?
<tgardner> manjo, yep
<manjo> tgardner, I have an extra 2.5T disk ... do you want to add it to tangerine ?
<tgardner> manjo, tangerine only supports 2.5" disks
<manjo> bummer
<manjo> cking, if the seagate disks arrive before UDS I will bring you one 
<manjo> I have not heard back from them as yet
<cking> I'm not wetting myself waiting for them
<lag> manjo: Of course
<manjo> lag, :) ok 
<maxb> Hrm. The fact that the kernel no longer lets you attach a debugger to your own processes didn't make the release notes
<maxb> Anyone point me to have to turn it off, given that omission? :-)
<tgardner> maxb, kees should be able to remember how. its a sysfs flag somewhere.
<jjohansen> maxb: change /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope 
<maxb> yama?
<jjohansen> set it to 0 for no extra ptrace control
<jjohansen> it is a collection of security restrictions that have been floating around for years
<kees> maxb: why did it not make the release notes? it's been in the notes for like 5 months
<jjohansen> ptrace restrictions, symlink, hardlink
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes <-- am I in the wrong place?
<bo_> apw: I filed a bug with kernel drm information as you asked to do.
<kees> maxb: hm, here it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<kees> maxb: gah, but it vanished from there too
<kees> maxb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview?action=recall&rev=38  <- search for "ptrace" there
<kees> maxb: I'll try to get the releasenotes updated
 * tgardner lunches
<jjohansen> bjf: when is the Lucid EC2 update going to get pushed?
<bjf> jjohansen, should be in -proposed now, checking
<bjf> jjohansen, -309.17 is in proposed, that was uploaded after your rebase
<bjf> jjohansen, are you asking when will it be promoted to -updates?
<jjohansen> bjf: ah yeah an estimate
<bjf> jjohansen, at least another week
<jjohansen> okay, thanks
<gilson585> Can someone assist me on bug 659348
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659348 in linux (Ubuntu) "dvb module cx23885 hangs mythtv-setup (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659348
<jjohansen> bjf: thanks, it came up in the server team meeting
<bjf> jjohansen, that's what i figured
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> did you notice that -virtual is missinf nfs modules?
<ivoks> (in maverick)
<ivoks> that's bug 659084
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659084 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "2.6.35-22-virtual is missing nfs modules (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659084
<cking> natty narwhal kills tux? http://www.mcphee.com/shop/product_images/c/906/11689__59447_zoom.jpg
<manjo> cking, looks aaaaweful
<cking> karmic koala gets impaled too if he's not careful
<gilson585|> lol too funni
<ogasawara> bjf: I notice you're monitoring patchworks for some of the kernel SRU's.  just curious what your process is ... do you re-delegate to sconklin once they're ready to be applied (ie have garnered 2 acks).
<sconklin> don't assume that we have a process ;-o
<ogasawara> heh
<bjf> ogasawara, no, after two acks i apply them to my own tree, do test builds, push to public then ask sconklin to review
<bjf> ogasawara, after sconklin and smb say "looks good" i push to master repo
<ogasawara> bjf: and I assume you just nudge them directly if you need a 2nd ack for a patch
<bjf> ogasawara, yup
<bjf> ogasawara, depending on your meaning of "nudge them directly"
<bjf> :-)
 * ogasawara lunch
<jjohansen> ivoks: nope didn't notice or else it would be fixed already
<ivoks> jjohansen: ok
<jjohansen> ivoks: thanks for bringing it up, will look into it
<ivoks> jjohansen: it's enabled in config
<ivoks> jjohansen: so i'm not really sure what's going on
<jjohansen> ivoks: yep, its probably in the packaging phase
 * tgardner bails for the day
<bjf> ogasawara, mumble
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-13
<diwic> If I have a commit SHA, how can I find out if that SHA is in the current lucid-proposed and/or lucid-preproposed?
<jj-afk> diwic: check out the git tree
<jj-afk> diwic: then there are a few way
<jj-afk> git log
<jj-afk> and then search for the commit id
<jj-afk> preprosed is everything in the tree
<jj-afk> proposed is everything up to the commit specify the proposed release pocket
<diwic> jj-afk, thanks, so where do I go to find out what's currently in lucid-proposed so I can match it against the commit in the git tree? 
<jj-afk> hrmm, just a sec
<jj-afk> diwic: perhaps the easiest way is to look at the changes to the debian.master/changelog
<jj-afk> git log debian.master/changelog
<jj-afk> and find the most recent proposed
<jj-afk> its bd9fca8ea5bdc5c2af1a2e0f3388576dddd2ab8c
<jj-afk> look at the changes to debian.master/changelog
<ikepanhc> Is .33 stable kernel is still alive or end of maintaining?
<jj-afk> ikepanhc: still alive isn't?  I haven't heard of it being killed
<smb> ikepanhc, long dead. though greg had been rumoring about it a bit
<jj-afk> err wait, .32 is stable
<smb> jj-afk, tight. :)
<smb> errr right
<jj-afk> yeah .33 is dead
<ikepanhc> thanks :)
<diwic> jj-afk, so if my patch was applied to 2.6.32 at 2010-09-21, and the latest debian.master/changelog was at 31 aug, the conclusion is that it is currently in pre-proposed but not in proposed. Right?
<smb> diwic, That is most likely. Btw if you have upstream commit sha1s it is likely to find them if we did it right and referenced it, but that is manual
<smb> diwic, Searching for a commit message string usually is more successful
<jj-afk> diwic: uhm, refresh your tree
<jj-afk> diwic: but yeah that is the general idea
<diwic> jj-afk, hmm, actually I'm looking directly at the git-web at kernel.ubuntu.com?
<diwic> and the ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<smb> diwic, If you then do a "git describe --contains <the sha1 in the ubuntu tree found> and that gives a tag name its in there (and depending whether this version is in proposed or updates) it is out
<smb> diwic, Otherwise just in pre-proposed likely
 * diwic so wants a "where-is-my-patch" script that checks all possible trees :-)
<smb> Unfortunately, given the way things work, this is not always true (because security could overwrite a version)
<smb> diwic, This would be much simpler if time was linear. :-P
<jj-afk> smb: the last commit to debian.master/changelog for lucid-proposed is a bit odd, it has .44 lucid-proposed and .45 unrleased
<diwic> smb, so if it says "fatal: cannot describe 'dc960f0d...", the result confirms what I saw in the changelog, i e, it is not yet in lucid-proposed
<smb> diwic, right
<smb> jj-afk, Well you can have multiple uploads to proposed before moving to updates
<diwic> jj-afk, smb, thanks for helping out, I got my question answered
<jj-afk> smb: right, I just thought it odd that the changelog had both those changes in it for one commit
<smb> jj-afk, Hm, for one commit. I guess I need to look at the tree to understand. :)
<smb> jj-afk, Hm, still not fully understanding. The .25-44 was a proposed upload done at some point (it is now in updates, but that does not make the changelog change ever) and a new upload cycle has started but not finished
<jj-afk> smb: bd9fca8ea5bdc5c2af1a2e0f3388576dddd2ab8c debian.master/changelog
<jj-afk> I just found the making + linux (2.6.32-25.44) lucid-proposed; urgency=low
<jj-afk> and ++linux (2.6.32-26.45) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<jj-afk> in the same changelog entry odd
<smb> Not at all. Thats merging back a security update :)
<smb> Overruling what has been the proposed version number
<smb> Thats what I meant with time not being linear
<jj-afk> right I got that part
<jj-afk> just me being pedantic
<jj-afk> To my mind the ++linux (2.6.32-26.45) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<jj-afk> to should have been in a separate commit
<jj-afk> the lucid-proposed version override made perfect sense
<smb> It may be the way git displays it, but in essence we had a proposed upload and a new release started when security came along and required all versioning to be revised
<jj-afk> right
<smb> Its one of the pains I gladly passed to Steve.  :)
<jj-afk> and since I don't usually troll through the change log the entry for that particular update struck me as odd
<smb> jj-afk, You usually found me going "urgh argh grrr mje" at the beginning
<jj-afk> :)
 * apw yawns
 * smb slurps more coffee
<apw> tseliot, whats the binary nvidia driver source package called ?
<tseliot> apw: nvidia-graphics-drivers
<apw> tseliot, during release sprint davidm updated his system getting the 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 version, which booted to a black screen ... downgrading to the previous version sorted him out ...
<tseliot> apw: it's hard to say what it is without the X log
<apw> tseliot, he filed bug #657634
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657634 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[GeForce GT 330M] nvidia 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 update triggers black screen on boot for sony vaio F-series (affects: 4) (heat: 1749)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657634
<tseliot> apw: right but the X log was taken with the old driver
<tseliot> 256.53
<apw> tseliot, we really need to get apport to take the .old as well as that is commonly the one one needs
<tseliot> apw: good point
<apw> tseliot, dave is a keen tester so i am sure he'll get it for you
<smb> tseliot, We may ask him to try to get it now that he probably is back and has additional hw around to connect to it
<tseliot> apw, smb: good. Also I'd like him to try a 2.6.35.5 mainline kernel
<smb> tseliot, I think there also was one thing coming up with it: the update to the nvidia driver did not trigger a "you should reboot to have changes take effect" message, so he only found out about the broken gfx driver when a kernel update prompted him to do so. And now guess who got blamed? ;-)
 * jj-afk is really out of here, good night *
<apw> jj-afk, see ya
<smb> jj-afk should really be out of here
<smb> Good night
<smb> jj-afk, And don't forget to silene mumble!
<tseliot> smb: I'm not sure it's supposed to trigger that
<tseliot> smb: if the module wasn't built correctly then dpkg should complain
<smb> tseliot, Why not? You upgrade the nvidia driver but the new module will not take effect unless you reboot
<smb> Probably dkms should trigger it. Well, from a user point of view I don't care what does it really
<tseliot> smb: I think jockey tells you to do so but the nvidia package doesn't
<apw> it does seem remis to not trigger a reboot required
<tseliot> speaking of which
<tseliot> I really have to reboot now ;)
<smb> Whatever was supposed to did not do it apparently. 
<apw> heheh
<smb> Good luck. :)
<tseliot> :)
<JFo> have fun storming the castle
<JFo> <- can't sleep still
<JFo> <-needs to 'shutdown' but cannot :)
<smb> apw, Remember to bring a rubber club with you to uds
<JFo> yes, do that so you can whack me in the head with it
<apw> smb, rubber ... a house brick perhaps ?
<JFo> anything that you think will be effective
<smb> I sort of was thinking of one of those hammers you use for tents while camping
<smb> But brick should do the trick as well
<apw> JFo, time to get off the coffee
<JFo> haven't been drinking anything but water :-(
<JFo> just in case I was doing something inadvertent
<smb> withdrawal symptoms, then
<JFo> haven't been eating anything past 8PM either
<JFo> could be I guess, but I never drank much to begin with
<JFo> no liquor/beer either
<apw> JFo, i find i get into that when i am here alone
<JFo> maybe I need some 
<JFo> hmmm
<apw> indeed i've been getting to bed later and later
<apw> this week ... i recommend reading
<apw> doing something other than work
<JFo> ok, yeah. I haven't done much of that lately
<apw> its easy to keep staring at the screen, and something changes in your brain
<JFo> oh yeah
<apw> when you stare at a screen, you enter a different 'mode' which is a waking one
<JFo> I often find myself still here at 8PM
<JFo> not necessarily work related, but on the computer
<apw> make a time to walk away and do something else
<JFo> yeah
 * apw should take his own advice
 * smb agrees
<JFo> almost finished setting up my treadmill desk, so exercise will be happening again soon as well
<apw> JFo, so what are you still doing here, go finish it up and then go to BED
<JFo> heh
<JFo> k, will do.
<smb> JFo, Otherwise apw and myself will start to sing a lullaby. An you DO NOT want that!
<JFo> ooh, good point :)
<JFo> k, walking away now.
<JFo> night
<apw> night
<lag> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lag> :)
<smb> Some people seem to have too much time on their hands... :)
<apw> lag, you are a sad man
<lag> If you don't feed him, someone has to ...
 * apw is visiting friends for lunch, so will be offline for a while
 * smb realizes he has to leave, too
<maxb> How can I _usefully_ report that my hardware requires pci=nocrs to boot, on Maverick?
<sonic_baker> Hi there, does anyone know how I can install kernel version 2.6.12 on my system?
<sonic_baker> ...without compiling from source
<diwic> sonic_baker, that is not likely to work with recent ubuntu version
<diwic> s
<sonic_baker> ah, ok. So I guess I need a re-install. Perhaps debian?
<diwic> perhaps. Ubuntu dapper runs 2.6.15 and that was four years ago, so...
<sonic_baker> oh, ok. Can I downgrade to dapper without a re-install?
<diwic> no,
<diwic> and that's 2.6.15 and you wanted 2.6.12 
<sonic_baker> Ah well. 2.6.15 may work. I just need to test a piece of hardware whose driver was compiled for 2.6.12. Looks like a re-install it is then. Thanks siw
<sonic_baker> *diwic 
<sonic_baker> :)
<diwic> sonic_baker, I doubt that will work.
<sonic_baker> ok, I think debian sarge is 2.6.12
<diwic> That's the plague of binary drivers.
<sonic_baker> sarge is?
<diwic> no idea
<diwic> The plague of binary drivers is that you need the exact kernel version it was compiled for, and I don't know what kernel version debian sarge had.
<sonic_baker> I have the code for the driver. We tried to compile it on 10.04 with a few minimal modifications to get it working. It compiles. It just won't fill the frame buffer (sorry, it's a frame grabber/MPEG encoder card). I'm no Kernel hacker so I wanted to try it on the version of the kernel it was written for to see if that will do.
<diwic> ok.l
<diwic> good luck
<sonic_baker> :) Thanks, I'll need it
<akgraner> apw  - just wanted you to know I updated to maverick and the temp on my computer hasn't gotten above 50 degrees Celsius 
<tgardner> akgraner, thats a good thing, right? no more panic shut downs?
<akgraner> yep that's a good thing
<akgraner> correct no more panic shut downs 
<akgraner> I thought you all would want to know 
<tgardner> akgraner, cool, glad to hear it.
<tgardner> akgraner, did you add that info to your bug?
<akgraner> nope but I will  - I just didn't know if that was a technical enough response to add
<tgardner> akgraner, its certainly an interesting tidbit (the temperature I mean)
<akgraner> ok I'll add it  - thank you
<akgraner> If there is something I can help figure it out y'all just let me know :-)
<tgardner> akgraner, we know where to find you. I assume you're bringing that laptop to Orlando?
<akgraner> yeppers
<tgardner> akgraner, if you would, remind me taht I want to see the dmesg from it
<akgraner> I'll have an extra one with me in case you all would like to take this one and work on it 
<akgraner> tgardner, will do
<tgardner> akgraner, and break a working laptop? I think not :)
<akgraner> tgardner, roger that..
<apw> akgraner, thats good news
<apw> tgardner, morning
<apw> i created u-n-meta today with a cut down master ready for upload
<tgardner> apw, dude
<apw> and i am sure you noticed the kernel is uploaded and building
<tgardner> in fact I had not. I was looking at Lucid/Maverick stuff
 * smb wonders whether that is a good or bad sign
<tgardner> what do you guys think about consolidating git repos for the smaller packages, meta, lbm, and the like?
<apw> tgardner, as in having a 'maverick/master' branch in it etc ?
<tgardner> apw, right. much as I've done for linux-firmware.
<smb> Hm, so having eveything in one repo... not really thought much on it
<tgardner> I'm not sure it makes sense for the kernels
 * apw doesn't know if it makes any real difference either way
<tgardner> but we are getting a lot of repositories
<apw> shouldn't our repository count be constant as of 'now' as we lose as many as we gain in lock step ?
<smb> Hopefully we soon get rid of some
<apw> modulo the skew to 10/10/10 obviously
<apw> i think we top out at about 25
<smb> I guess it could work. Though it feels like you less likely can mess up all the repos at once now, while that might be possible then
<apw> yeah thats one side of the coin, lower risk of pushing over the wrong branch
<apw> against fewer repos and less disk space probabally
<cking> apw, http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/iotest-4k-writes.png http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/iotest-4k-reads.png
<diwic> for less disk space, can't we just remove all repos that hasn't been used in x years?
<apw> diwic, oh we already do that and space per-see isn't the issue
<apw> its maintainability for ones head
<diwic> ok
<cking> tgardner, urbana, so far: http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/io-4k-tests/urbana-md0/test1/iotest-4k-writes.png
<cking> apw, the 2nd write test to the 2.5TB HDD shows the same write dip at ~1.5TB http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/io-4k-tests/2500MB-4K-sectors/test2/iotest-4k-writes.png
<BenC> What do you guys use to cross compile arm kernels from x86?
<tgardner> BenC, Maverick has a cross compiler package now. 
<tgardner> I'll get the name in a sec
<tgardner> BenC, gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi and g++-arm-linux-gnueabi
<BenC> tgardner: thanks
<cking> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lag> :D
<lag> See? It's fun to feed the bot
<cking> very amusing
<bjf> ogasawara, when you cherry-pick from linus' tree to you add your sob?
<ogasawara> bjf: yah, I use the -s flag so my sob is added automatically
<jdstrand> tgardner: hey. is there a bug for tracking the backported maverick kernel in lucid-proposed? I looked in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-backport-maverick/2.6.35-22.34~lucid1 but don't see anything
<ogasawara> bjf: I usually do git cherry-pick -e -s -x <sha1>
<bjf> ogasawara, and when you edit the commit you add the "acks"?
<ogasawara> bjf: yep
<bjf> ogasawara, thanks, sigh
<bjf> :-)
<tgardner> jdstrand, you mean the soyuz issue?
<ogasawara> bjf: I've got vim shortcuts set up for everyone's Ack's
<bjf> ogasawara, heh
<tgardner> jdstrand, bug #659882
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659882 in soyuz "No package information is displayed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659882
<jdstrand> tgardner: no. you sent an email to ubuntu-platform announcing the backported kernel. is there a bug for tracking that (ie, an 'SRU' type bug)
<tgardner> jdstrand, nope. why would I have an SRU type bug for it? If there are problems unique to the backport, then I guess we'll just files bugs aginst the package.
<tgardner> otherwise, its likely a maverick bug since the backport is source code identical
<jdstrand> tgardner: well, it is a new package. we normally have bugs associated with those so that people (eg ubuntu-archive, ubuntu-sru) can communicate about it
<jdstrand> tgardner: well, yes, but that kernel will have a different userspace around it, so an otherwise fine maverick kernel on maverick might make things act funny
<jdstrand> on lucid
<ogasawara> bjf: wanted to sync up with you and sconklin later today about stable maintenance and who's handling what, likely just a quick mumble chat would suffice
<bjf> ogasawara, that sounds good, got a time in mind? after lunch?
<jdstrand> tgardner: ie, while I was planning an apparmor SRU for lucid for exactly this situation, I was not aware of the timing of the backport
<sconklin> sounds good any time.
<jdstrand> tgardner: I've filed bug #660077
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660077 in apparmor (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "update AppArmor to 2.5.1 for backported maverick kernels (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660077
<ogasawara> bjf: figured after lunch sometime, maybe 1pm PST, which is 4pm EST for sconklin
<tgardner> jdstrand, so why not just file a bug against the package like we would for anything else?
<bjf> ogasawara, that time works for me
<sconklin> ogasawara, bjf: wfm
<jdstrand> tgardner: I have. I think normal procedure is that new packages in a stable release get a bug. it is fine that you didn't, mine was more of a question so I could mention the apparmor bug I just filed in it
<jdstrand> tgardner: I'll just need to communicate to the archive admins and ubuntu-sru (ie, the ones who will do the pocket copy to -updates) about this
<tgardner> jdstrand, I agree that a bug report is required when upgrading a package. I guess I just didn't see the need for a new package bug report.
<jdstrand> tgardner: that's fine. it is just a coordination thing
 * tgardner lunches
<apw> jdstrand, i'd assume we would file the bug against the lts-backports-modules-maverick package as well as linux if it should be found to be  backports specific
<apw> jjohansen, would we expect compatibility issues between lucid userspace and maverick apparmor?  i though we have basically the same code in the kernel in both, and backwards compatibility turned on ?
<jjohansen> apw: yes there are a few issues, the policy will load and be enforced
<jjohansen> but some of the userspace tools won't work correctly
<jjohansen> this has to do with the log parsing library in userspace
<jjohansen> so core functionality works
<jjohansen> but the tools that parse the logs, need an update
<apw> and updated tools would be applicable to older kernels /
<jjohansen> yes, they work with both
<apw> jjohansen, would a normal user care about the non-working functionality?
<jjohansen> we actually discussed this at last UDS, whether it was worth making log parsing compatible in the kernel, and the general consensus was that since its secondary, and can be handled by a userspace sru that was the way to go
 * apw ran that combination for months without noticing
<jjohansen> apw: not really
<jdstrand> apw: we are aware of the issues and have prepared for them with the apparmor 2.5 branch. this SRU was planned for oem anyway; the only issue is that I was caught off guard on the timing of this kernel
<jjohansen> if your authoring policy or running the notifier you would care
<apw> so is it 1) worth holding the kernel back for it, and 2) is it worth the risk of backporting it at all?
<jdstrand> I think server admins are very interested in authoring policy, and that is who this kernel is targeted at
<jjohansen> apw: 1) no I don't think so, 2) the backport is fine
<jdstrand> I disagree on '1'
<apw> jdstrand, fair enough, but is it worth holding the kernel given its elective?
<jdstrand> since it is elective, we can wait a few days
<jdstrand> I plan to have it uploaded late this week
<jdstrand> I'm assuming a 7 day wait on that kernel since it is in lucid-proposed anyway (the standard wait time)
<apw> i guess my point is why are we tying them together if the only people who are affected are server admins writing policies
<jdstrand> apw: because the kernel is for servers?
<jjohansen> right that is how I see it
<jdstrand> at least, that is what was in the email
<apw> and it works fine on servers, unless you are writing policy
<apw> which is ~0% of its consumers
<jdstrand> people edit policy on servers all the time
<bjf> ogasawara, the person that asks for the cherry-pick, do you add them as a sob or ack?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: some, but most of them do minor edits by hand
<apw> just wondered, i'll let you argue about it :)
 * jdstrand shrugs
<jdstrand> if you guys don't care, then I won't
<jdstrand> I figured it was 7 days vs 10, why not play it safe
<ogasawara> bjf: usually I add them as an ack
<apw> its unfortuanate tgardner and i didn't know about the issue sooner, we'd have coordinated better
<bjf> ogasawara, thanks, just trying to be consistent (where I can be :-)
<jdstrand> apw: if you can put your comments in bug #660077 about you not requiring the sync, that would be appreciated
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660077 in apparmor (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "update AppArmor to 2.5.1 for backported maverick kernels (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660077
<apw> jdstrand, jjohansen, i'll let you two decide between you :)
<apw> a couple of days either way makes little difference, and if its safer ... maybe
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I think I've made my case. I think you should have the final decision. I agree it is not a big issue
<jdstrand> (but prefer the safer route)
<jjohansen> jdstrand: well if its not a big issue, then lets play it safe
<jdstrand> that is not the logic I was anticipating, but ok
<jdstrand> I'll try very hard to get the SRU out tomorrow, but it may be friday
<jjohansen> jdstrand: what can I do to help
<jdstrand> jjohansen: nothing really-- it is packaging and testing. I have several security updates I am working on atm
<jdstrand> but will get to it
<jjohansen> jdstrand: right, can you offload some of the testing
<jdstrand> jjohansen: sure, but most of that we can do when it is in -propsoed
<jdstrand> proposed
<jjohansen> okay
<jdstrand> ie, I can run the qrt tests, etc, which are all automated
<apw> cool, plan
<jdstrand> tgardner, apw: I'm sorry that I didn't already have the sru prepared in time for this. I knew about some oem stuff and must have forgotten about the server bits
<jdstrand> tgardner, apw: so it got pushed back a couple weeks. but like I said, I'll get in uploaded soon
<apw> jdstrand, not the end of the world
<cking> apw, http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/io-4k-tests/hpmini/   - hpmini results (took forever!)
<cking> note there is a periodic event where the reads or writes block temporarily and I get a very low read/write rate
<apw> cking, i wonder if we need to review the code for the test 
<apw> cause if its good (and I suspect it is) then its showing something pretty compelling
<cking> oh, one more set of results: http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/io-4k-tests/urbana-md0/no-seek-linear/  (not using the seeks as requested by smb)
 * ogasawara lunch
<cking> note the weird spikes on the writes
<apw> cking, so there is some difference
<apw> we'd need to get some io traces to see what difference it is makeing
<cking> yep, I'd like to, but I'm not a I/O expert at this level
<apw> blktrace is easy to use
 * cking nods. But I'm busy doing a shed load of OEM stuff too. :-(
<cking> apw, agreed, however, that's for tomorrow. 
<cking> my half day is turning into a full day again :-)
<apw> cking, indeed, GO
<cking> indeedy
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<ogasawara> bjf: just fyi, I'm finally getting around to looking at yingying Maverick SRU request for the coretemp and pkgtemp drivers.  There's definitely some oddities with the patches so I'm going to respond to her email to get more info.
<bjf> ogasawara, thanks, that sounds good to me
<ogasawara> bjf: for her other Maverick SRU request for the corruption on S3 resume on Huron River, I say we just wait for those to come through stable.  I suspect they'll be in 2.6.35.8
<bjf> ogasawara, yes, and smb is of the same mind as well, i'm sure sconklin doesn't have a problem with it either
<sconklin> ack
<ogasawara> bjf: also, just need a 2nd ack on http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/67109/ and then it can be added to the ti-omap4 branch for Maverick
<bjf> ogasawara, acked it
<tgardner> bjf, ogasawara: I think ti-omap4 already been uploaded.
<tgardner> has already*
<bjf> tgardner, ok
<tgardner> bjf, biking for beers. see you all for a brief period in the AM, then off to Moab for 5 days.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ah, I should have looked closer.  Looks like you already applied that patch to ti-omap4.
<bjf> tgardner, enjoy
<tgardner> ogasawara, yeah, I'm not too worried about SRUs o ARM stuff, especially when they have the HW to test on
 * ogasawara cleans up patchworks to get it off my todo list
<bjf> ogasawara, in my public Lucid repo i've applied the two commits that I were working on, this is the last Lucid patches I'll apply until you hand it back to me
<ogasawara> bjf: ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-14
<bjf> ogasawara, still around? can you ssh to tangerine? I'm getting: shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<bjf> ogasawara, wasn't getting this 5 minutes ago
<ogasawara> bjf: yah, lemme try
<ogasawara> bjf: was able to ssh just fine, no errors
<bjf> huh
<vanhoof> bjf: /me is in too
<bjf> vanhoof, good to know, it's strange though
<lucent> I'm not usually so impatient :/
<lucent> "ieee1394: remove the old IEEE 1394 driver stack" makes me nervous
<AceLan_> lucent: could you file a bug to describe your problem more detail?
<lucent> AceLan_: bug 657081  - what more can I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657081 in linux (Ubuntu) "New firewire stack unreliable with Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657081
<lucent> found a regression between 2.6.32-24-generic and 2.6.35-22-generic with a usb serial converter
<lucent> works in 2.6.32-24-generic, broken in 2.6.35-22-generic
<lucent> reported bug 660315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660315 in linux (Ubuntu) "U232-P9 USB Serial adapter not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660315
<smb> morning .*
<lucent> greetings :)
<smb> apw, still can't hear you. :)
<lucent> should I wait for Manoj to triage my firewire bug report, or is it approrpiate for me to ask Stefan Richter?  
<lucent> knowing full well that I am impatient, I also want to do everything I am expected to do in follow up
<smb> lucent, Why not asking him directly. Though sometimes a bit of patience is needed there. :)
<smb> Maybe asks you to open an upstream bugzilla report which then could get linked to the lp report
<lucent> I'm glad to have your opinion, thank you
<smb> I would think so (but must admit not to have used oprofile recently). 
<jendap> ok, thanks!
<cking> apw, hibernate on hpmini, 18.2 seconds with swap in first 8MB, 25.5 seconds with swap in last 8MB
<apw> cking, significant support to your other figures
<TeTeT> apw+smb: I've tested the patch for bug 586325 the last couple of days and the customer also reports that it is working. Can it be applied to the next lucid kernel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586325 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "[i965q] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E: changing resolution results in non working X (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586325
<JFo> I slept at the proper time last night! \o/
<apw> JFo, yay!!
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> may go offline in a bit. There was a wreck in front of my house that took out 2 telephone poles.
<apw> ouch!
<JFo> they will likely drop power as they fix/replace them
<JFo> yeah, you should've seen the car
<JFo> destroyed
<apw> i probabally will on one of those 'police video' shows
<JFo> the officer outside that I spoke with said the girl driving was unhurt
<JFo> she was lucky
<JFo> you may indeed :)
<apw> TeTeT, proposed for SRU
<apw> smb, i've just dropped that backport patch (for the resolution issue) onto the kernel-team@ list, you might consider it for 2.6.32.x.y
<smb> apw, I was just about to as. :)
<TeTeT> apw: thanks a lot
<apw> smb, where can i find the sru template, my local copy has gone awol
<smb> apw, Actually I might have already considered... I will know as soon as I see
<smb> mail seems to be slow for me recently
<smb> apw, Hm a template not sure there is something written down cleanly
<lag> smb: apw: Can you have a look at he patches I've submitted to the ML please?
<lag> They need to be in by Monday apparently
<lag> If they're okay, I'll submit an SRU
<lag> Does each patch need the SRU description, or can it be in [0/0
<lag> i.e. the cover letter
<apw> the SRU description is normally in the 0/0 and at the top of the description of the bug
<smb> lag, in 0/0 is sufficient
<lag> Should I re-submit? 
<smb> actually the patches should preferably be exactly like they could be applied
<smb> lag, had not yet time to look at them, so I don't know
<lag> k
<apw> lag, how come the submitter has not signed them off
<lag> I guess he would
<lag> He just emailed me the patches
<lag> I can get him to
<apw> you can't guess, either he has or he hasn't and if he hasn't then they arn't safe to apply
<Q-FUNK> it seems that bug #396286 is magically solved as of kernel 2.6.36-generic 0.2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396286 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Geode LX] [ION603] kernels >= 2.6.31 fail to boot [initramfs] (affects: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<smb> apw, bjf Just thinking on the tagging. Probably we could go for UBUNTU: ARM: for those changes we do for arm...
<bjf> smb, that's what I did for the ones i did yesterday for maverick (after your email)
<smb> bjf, right, it seems to be a good idea to me (though we had not yet written something down on that wiki page we collect them). But those are special in the sense of usually not upstream which would otherwise be a requirement
<smb> lag, The patches are a bit hard to understand, but on the good side only affect the omap soc, so as long as they do not break compilation somewhere else any other problems do not affect the main distro. ;) If you resubmit them to sru don't forget to tell which release. The educated guess is Maverick but things get confusing for those who look after all releases.
<lag> That's no problem
<lag> I will also put the branch name, as they are to be applied to the ti-omap4 branch only
<smb> lag, Good point, as some of the arm stuff goes to master and some not it is really hard to tell otherwise
<ogra_ac> smb, would be good to have them uploaded today, we're a bit under time pressure with that fix
<smb> apw, Your patch has been queued already
<ogra_ac> (guessing its your duty now that maverick is released)
<smb> ogra_ac, You know that sru and quick are contradicting things. No, I am passing all pain to sconklin and bjf 
<ogra_ac> hmm, k
<apw> smb, cool
<apw> ogra_ac, are you referring to the audio fixes ?
<smb> I would assume so
<ogra_ac> yes
<apw> and are those ti-omap4 ?
<ogra_ac> yes
<apw> we need to get the originator to sign them off
<bjf> apw, it's just an arm branch, we'll put anything in one of those
<ogra_ac> hey !
<ogra_ac> :)
<smb> lag, ogra_ac So as bjf had been acking them, I would go forward and apply them and initiate a test build upload
<ogra_ac> THAT WOULD BE COOL
<ogra_ac> OOPS
<ogra_ac> hrm
 * ogra_ac hates that the caps control led doesnt work here
<lag> :)
<lag> Thanks smb
<lag> Thanks bjf 
<cking> ogra, w/o a caps LED it's hard to debug the kernel :-)
<ogra_ac> cking, you wouldnt want   to debug *that* kernel :)
<cking> indeedy
 * ogra_ac is typing on an ac100 ... nvidia tegra 2.6.29
<ogra_ac> patches from nvidia on top of .29 .... patches from toshiba on top of that
<Matthew_> Oh hello
<Matthew_> Can somebody please help me on a particular issue
<Matthew_> ?
<jjohansen> bjf: ping, is there anything I can do to speedup moving the EC2 kernel through -proposed and into updates?
<bjf> jjohansen, the only thing i can think of is for you and the server guys talk to pitti about it
<jjohansen> bjf: okay thanks
<hermes> JFo: ping, I was being told that you could help me around with starting some work on the Linux kernel. I am fairly a beginner so would appreciate if someone could team to help
<JFo> hi hermes 
<JFo> indeed I can
<JFo> what specifically are you interested in?
<hermes> If you could direct me I could contribute and get some job done
<JFo> triage?
<JFo> ok cool :)
<bjf> jjohansen, once a kernel is in -proposed it's out of our control (mostly)
<hermes> JFo: I have loved system programming and have a lot of inclination towards it, would love to get my hands dirty with whatever your experienced self would feel is best to get started 
<JFo> well, if you are looking to begin in the code, I recommend having a look at the bugs with patches and seeing if they already exist in the current kernel, if they are upstream (in Linus' tree) and not in the kernel and working them as appropriate. Sound interesting?
<hermes> JFo: Surely mostly definately
<JFo> excellent
<hermes> JFo: I could begin with that, Great
<JFo> now, let me get you a link to those
<JFo> hermes, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.has_patch=on
<hermes> JFo: most definately, please I appreciate that very much. Anymore tips and guidelines plz
<JFo> that ^^ is the link to all kernel bugs with patches
<JFo> if you like, give them a look and see which ones are actually patches and which have mistakenly been set as patches
<JFo> then we can begin looking at the ones that are legit
<JFo> sound ok?
<JFo> that way we are starting a bit slowly
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I don't want to over whelm you
<sbeattie> jjohansen: looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html the linux-ec2 kernel seems to have a lot of bugs marked verification-failed.
<sbeattie> (that's the red bug numbers)
<hermes> JFo: sounds great
<jjohansen> sbeattie: okay thanks
<hermes> JFo: I will have a look
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> let me know any questions you have and we will move forward when you are ready :)
<sbeattie> jjohansen: the ones in blue need verification as well. A package (particularly the kernel) doesn't need to be all green to make it out of proposed, but being able to explain why things haven't been verified or are tagged verification-failed is helpful.
<hermes> JFo: sure I have a few things to ask you
<JFo> ok
<sbeattie> jjohansen: so sic the server team on those bugs.
<hermes> JFo: I will have a look at these, what the best way to figure these registered bugs are already upstream on Linus' tree
<jjohansen> sbeattie: I plan to
 * sbeattie grins.
<jjohansen> and thanks
<hermes> JFo: I have not worked with the Kernel code so its a little difficult to understand at first
<JFo> hermes, you would need to have a local branch of Linus' tree so you can check them
<JFo> hermes, I see
<JFo> t may be a good idea for you to research and get familiar with git (the source management software) before you begin then
<JFo> that way you can get the current branches of Linus' tree plus the Maverick tree to view and work from
<hermes> JFo: great that elaborates much. I have used GIT , so I will be able to pull the branches. 
<JFo> excellent :)
<hermes> JFo: Could give me small example for a hypothecial general conditon/bug. I mean how should I approach this
<JFo> I keep a local copy of Linus' tree, the Maverick tree and the Lucid tree
<JFo> hermes, not sure what you mean?
<hermes> JFo: U have done the same exercise right ? so suppose u found a bug X then how did u go about checking. Forgive me for a little abstract
<JFo> ah
<JFo> so on the bugs with patches...
<JFo> I take a look at the patch to see what it fixes and where
<apw> jjohansen, picking the first red one at random, it doesn't seem to be ec2
<JFo> then I look in the current released source for Ubuntu to see if the patch is there
<JFo> if it is not, I look in Linus' tree to see if it is there
<jjohansen> apw: yeah, I have been going through them, none of them so far are
<JFo> if it isn't there either, I send the patch to the kernel-team list for review
<JFo> then, depending on what their remarks are, you may need to submit it upstream and CC stable
<JFo> or there may be more needed in the patch
<JFo> at which point you would go back to the writer of the patch with feedback
<JFo> and have them submit the patch upstream and to stable
<JFo> is that what you were asking hermes?
<hermes> JFo: precisely, bang on target..very clear
<JFo> excellent :)
<bjf> jjohansen, those came in as part of the rebase of ec2, the regular kernel with those patches is in updates
<hermes> JFo: I would have many questions or doubts as I progress with actual work..I will find you around
<JFo> sounds good :)
<jjohansen> bjf: right, its just working through and seeing if any of them even apply to EC2
<hermes> JFo: thanks man, ok going step by step. I will first pull the code from both sources and then I will start looking at the bugs 
<hermes> JFo: we can kick it off from there on, is that ok?
<JFo> sounds great hermes :)
<hermes> JFo: I am in INdia so its past midnight, I will hit the bed for now. Need to reach work early morning. thanks for the help. I appreciate it man
<JFo> sounds good, it is my pleasure hermes :)
<vanhoof> thanks JFo :)
<vanhoof> JFo: totally not looking forward to a friday->wednesday trip :\
<JFo> heh
<JFo> I can imagine :)
<smagoun> apw: Hi, I see you worked on this for Lucid: "Investigate per device nomodeset override". What was the outcome of that work? Is there a mechanism for overriding nomodeset, or applying it on a per-device basis?
<smagoun> (from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kernel-lucid-kms )
<apw> smagoun, there is a kernel blacklist for modeset yes
<smagoun> apw: Can it be configured via a file, or does it have to be compiled in? I know I can add something to /etc/modprobe.d, I don't think that helps in my particular case though - I need to use the same OS image on 2 systems w/ Intel gfx. One requires KMS, the other doesn't work with KMS. I'd like to blacklist one or the other
<smagoun> but I'm not sure how to do that via /etc/modprobe.d/. Can I pass a PCI ID to the i915 options?
<apw> smagoun, its builtin
<apw> though we might be able to add a modprobe option list sort of thing
<smagoun> apw: ok, thanks. I need this for 9.10(!), so I'll see what's involved in modifying the builtin. Adding support for the options list sounds useful for the nebulous future, don't think it'll help my immediate need.
<smagoun> come to think of it, supporting this in 9.10 is probably going to require a larger-than-I-want dkms package, or a backport....yuck
<apw> i wish we didn't change the name on release
 * ogra_ac is still called ogra over several releases :P
<apw> smagoun, in jaunty ?
<apw> smagoun, does that go off support in 2 weeks?
<ogra_ac> 9.10 was karmic 
<bjf> heh, apw needs to go to bed
<smagoun> karmic, yeah
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<bjf> apw, sorry, thought it was later than it is :-)
<apw> bah missread indeed
<jjohansen> pfft its plenty late for apw, he needs to go party
 * apw caught something vile at release sprint and is going to no parties
 * ogasawara lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-15
<jewsucanuse> apw or ogasawara. why was the ndiswrapper patch pulled from 2.6.36 buil\ds?
<ogasawara> jewsucanuse: dunno, I myself don't touch the 2.6.36 mainline builds.
<ogasawara> jewsucanuse: and I suspect apw is already sleeping as it's almost 1am his time
<jewsucanuse> not the mainline, the natty builds.
<ogasawara> jewsucanuse: natty builds?
<jewsucanuse> yah.
<jewsucanuse> 2.6.36-0.2
<ogasawara> heh, I knew the natty tree was open, didn't know we were building kernels yet
<ogasawara> jewsucanuse: tgardner put the initial natty tree together so would have to ask him
<jjohansen> I don't think we are officially yet
<jewsucanuse>   * [Config] Disable aufs, dmraid-4.5, ndis-wrapper
<jewsucanuse> tim gardner
<jewsucanuse> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.36-0.1
<jjohansen> right none of that is surprising, we will revisit those at uds
<ogasawara> jewsucanuse: unfortunately tgardner is away on holiday for the next week, but I recall he sent an email saying he'd disabled a few items because they possibly broke the build?
<bjf> jewsucanuse, that's usually because they don't apply cleanly right now and need some love, so rather than hold everything up they were disabled
<jewsucanuse> okay. i see.
<jjohansen> I know we are looking at overlay fs to replace aufs, whether that happens, well we will have to wait and see
<bjf> jewsucanuse, what ogasawara said :-)
<jj-afk> back on later
<avinash_hm> hi, i have writtent a program client program to find the load ... 'clnt' .. when i do 'strace clnt address', it says "strace: clnt: command not found" ... i have already compiled including debugging information [g3] ..
<avinash_hm> anything special to do , when we want to use strace ??
<RAOF> Is clnt in $PATH?  You probably need to run it as “strace ./clnt address”
<avinash_hm> RAOF, perfect ... that was the problem .. thanks :-)
<lag> smb: I notice that Maxim has been CC'ed in that 'patch'
<lag> smb
<lag> smb: The  answer is, yes the kernel will now hang again
<smb> lag, Joy
<smb> Maybe one should intervene to that thread then... at least bring up the issue
<lag> I will 
<lag> Next on my  TODO list
<smb> lag, cheers
<lag> smb: Okay, their changes 'should' not re-introduce the bug
<lag> smb: They are not _moving_ the code back, they are _duplicating_ it
<lag> smb: The code in pm_notify will still be doing the removing 
<smb> ah, because it is done first?
<lag> Yeah
<smb> Ok, ugly but may work
<lag> pm_notify runs _before_ any suspend functions
<lag> Yeah, it is ugly
<smb> lag, Thanks for checking this
<lag> smb: np
<lag> smb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513678/
<lucent> I've narrowed down the firewire issue to being a regression between kernels, and not an inherent problem with the new firewire stack
<lucent> now busy with a full set of tests and reporting back to Stefan Richter for more discussion
<smb> sounds to be on a good track then. :)
<lucent> how about the other regression though, I found bug 660315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660315 in linux (Ubuntu) "U232-P9 USB Serial adapter not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660315
<lucent> works in 2.6.32-24-generic, broken in 2.6.35-22-generic
<lucent> mct_u232 module...  how to know if something is changed between then and now?
<lucent> I'd like to do bissection and know what change broke it but I don't know how to do that
<smb> Its possible to do a rough initial approach, using the mainline kernels
<smb> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<smb> That has builds for 2.6.33, .34 and .35 (and the rc versions too)
<lucent> great
<tseliot> apw: have you ever faced this problem with git? https://pastebin.canonical.com/38684/
<diwic> smb, hmm, there is a lbm-alsa-distro-flavour package, are you saying it doesn't build properly?
<smb> diwic, no I am saying it would probably not have build correctly if it had been enabled. But it has not been enabled yet, so nothing to worry about
<smb> I just thought to fix the typo while I saw it
<diwic> smb, are you saying this package doesn't exist? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<smb> diwic, I assumed so because the comment sayd "enable alsa after release" and do_alsa is set to false
<diwic> smb, then you're very likely wrong ;-) might want to talk about it with bjf[afk] as he built lbm recently
<smb> diwic, Oh, we are talking about *Maverick* btw ;)
<smb> (sorry did not notice lucid in your link above, otherwise I could have told before)
<diwic> smb, hmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.35 <- it still exists there
<smb> Right, that would be the source package. Which produces (or does not produce) binary packages with extended names like net or input or alsa
<diwic> smb, I'm just confused that things are building although there are typos. But as long as you have everything under control, I'm satisfied :-) 
<diwic> i e there *were* typos. 
<smb> I agree about the potential of confusingness. :) It should be under control. As I said the expected effect of this would have been someone flipping the switch to "now build an lbm-alsa" and then going "heck, why does it still not build"
<hallyn> jj-afk: ttx suggested i ask you for advice on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-server-n-unprivileged-mounts - should it be called hardware-server or hardware-kernel (or other-server) ?
<sconklin> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/10/12/279
<cking> sweet
 * ogasawara bails for appt, back on in a bit
<cking> bjf, https://launchpad.net/~firmware-testing-team/+archive/ppa-firmware-test-suite-dev
<cking> ^dev version, most current, lots more goodies in it
<bjf> cking, thanks
<smugglerFlynn> hi
<smugglerFlynn> what happened to kernel PPA?
<smugglerFlynn> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<smugglerFlynn> it's empty for some reason
<smugglerFlynn> I wanted to install backported maverick kernel on my lucid machine
<JFo> smugglerFlynn, it is located here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<JFo> as there is a size limit on the LP PPA
<JFo> which precludes us from using it
<smugglerFlynn> oh, thanks a lot, JFo
<JFo> my pleasure smugglerFlynn 
<smugglerFlynn> hm, how can I add this repo to apt? (tried "deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ lucid main")
<apw> smugglerFlynn, the backports kernel is now in lucid offical repo, in -proposed currently
<cking> apw, you around today, been a bit quiet.
<smugglerFlynn> apw, found it, thanks ^-)
<jjohansen> hallyn: I don't really seeing it called hardware-* as it really doesn't have anything to do with hardware
<jjohansen> hallyn: then again looking at the tracks, and since its about mounting hardware- it is
<jjohansen> hallyn: how much kernel work is involved?  I haven't followed user mounts recently
<jjohansen> switching venues be back on in an hour
<hallyn> jjohansen: the user mounts is mostly kernel work, but really 'mounting devices' isn't necessarily relevant, bc then you worry about all of the possibly exploitable holes in fs reading code
<hallyn> jjohansen: so that's why at first bind mounts and sysfs/proc would be the most likely to be allowed
<hallyn> (and clean tmpfs)
<hallyn> so, should it be 'other-security-n-unprivileged-mounts' maybe?
 * hallyn shrugs
<jjohansen> hallyn: thats what I was expecting.  yeah I think I would do other-security-
<hallyn> jjohansen: ok, thanks
<hallyn> it'd rock to get that done :)
<manjo> jjohansen, did you fix an MCA with EC2 recently ? I recall you did something of that sort ... by backporting some patches ... 
<jjohansen> manjo: I reverted a patch
<jjohansen> manjo: it was to do with load reporting on the Lucid kernel, and I could have applied the upstream version of Chase's patch or just done a revert, as they work out to the same thing
<manjo> jjohansen, :) ack
<mdz> is there any way to see how many transactions are queued up in jbd2?
<mdz> dpkg has been blocked for several minutes here, and it seems to be because it did a sync() and jbd2 is busy creating a huge number of files
<mdz>  /proc/fs/jbd2/*/info has some statistics but not the information I'm looking for
<mdz> perseus:[/sys/fs/ext4/sda1] cat delayed_allocation_blocks
<mdz> 37467
<mdz> and decreasing slowly
<sense_> Is it possible that for some reason options you add to /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf are ignored on Maverick? I've got the feeling my system does.
<sense_> Aaargh! I wrote  'option' rather than  'options'! That was a waste of one to two hours trying to find a solution...
<jjohansen> sconklin: around?
<sconklin> yes
<sconklin> I don't have anything for you
<sconklin> although if you want to rebase the ec2 branches, I can point you at the branches we have for the master
<jjohansen> sconklin: okay just checking
<jjohansen> sconklin: sure
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-16
<saintthomas> I am using ubuntu 10.04. After an updation I am not able to use my <alt>keys. So that I am unable to use any ttys. Can anybody help to fix this
<saintthomas> I am using ubuntu 10.04. After an updation I am not able to use my <alt>keys. So that I am 
<saintthomas>                      unable to use any ttys. Can anybody help to fix this
<frtorres> moin. Why for .36 kernel rc8 there is only an image for amd64 and not for i386?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-17
<WFeather> anyone here know how to disable touch in ubuntu 10.10, but still leave the digitizer active ?
<lucent> 'fakeroot debian/rules clean' barfed when I ran it from within a directory tree that contained spaces
<lucent> cd $HOME/"SOME DIR WITH SPACES"/src-maverick/linux-2.6.35 ; fakeroot debian/rules clean
<lucent> bunch of errors about SOME, and errors about DIR, and WITH, and SPACES
<apw> lucent, that i can believe, buildds would never use that format and clearly none of us do either
<lucent> apw: so, is it a bug?
<lucent> adding a note about that to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile would be helpful IMO if not a bug
<lucent> wary of editing that myself 
<apw> lucent, its most cirtainly a bug, probabally not a small job to resolve it mind if its systemic
<apw> most of us are pretty leary of using spaces in filenames cause they are a pig to work with on the command line, so most of us would never hit it
<lucent> okay
<apw> cirtainly reasonable to file a bug if it affected you, we may decide its too hard to fix and fix the documentation, but if it breaks our packaging is broke
<lucent> thanks for that, good to know what you think about it :)
<lyhana8> hi there, am I in the right place to ask for fglrx patching?
<lyhana8> patch is to be done on fglrx kernel module to compile again on kernels with CVE-2010-3081 fixed
<ubot2> lyhana8: The compat_alloc_user_space functions in include/asm/compat.h files in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36-rc4-git2 on 64-bit platforms do not properly allocate the userspace memory required for the 32-bit compatibility layer, which allows local users to gain privileges by leveraging the ability of the compat_mc_getsockopt function (aka the MCAST_MSFILTER getsockopt support) to control a certain length value, related to a "stack pointer
<lyhana8> need for ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-10
<ppisati> morning *
<bjf> moin
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ogasawara> tgardner: bug 867679 - while you're at milbank, can you get a hold of clan's Thinkpad X200s and see if she's still having networking issues after suspend/resume
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867679 in linux "Network fails after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867679
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm unable to reproduce here with a similar wifi card and I found another person who has an X200s and no issues either.
<tgardner> ogasawara, I'm pretty sure she's not here.
<ogasawara> tgardner: dammit, that's right, nm
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - i appended a link to my notes from friday's brainstorm to the blueprint summary. if you want to have a look
<LLStarks> hi. anyone want to help me trace a panic when using 3.1-rcX?
<ppisati> :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-11
<brendand> herton, bjf, sconklin - is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 going to be rolled back?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix committed]
<herton> brendand: yep, probably natty will be respinned tomorrow to revert the patch from this one, no one verified (and given current state of the bug of mixed issues, I think hardly someone will verify it I think)
<brendand> herton - ok, thanks
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<tgardner> herton, brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/760131/comments/200
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix committed]
<herton> tgardner: yes it's a good fix to have, and we had some reports of improvements for some like comment #168. If no one is against, someone could just mark it verification-done, if comment 168 is good enough, just trying to follow SRU policy here.
<brendand> herton - that's the key isn't it? no-one has yet.
<brendand> personally i'd love someone to verify it, so we can get started testing the SRU
<tgardner> brendand, herton: I marked it verification-done
 * brendand waits for the certification-testing task to go to In Progress
<herton> brendand: I'm "releasing" that kernel, should be ready for testing soon
<herton> tgardner, brendand: natty update released from verification, ready for testing (bug 860832)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860832 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux: 2.6.38-12.51 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860832
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ogasawara> bjf: I'll post the CVE bits for apw in the meeting.  that way I can almost dominate the entire meeting :)
<bjf> ogasawara: wfm
<bjf> ogasawara: i think the meeting is you, me, sconklin
<ogasawara> bjf: heh, really?
<bjf> ogasawara: ppisati if he has anything
<bjf> ogasawara: i'm driving, you and sconklin are doing most / all of the reporting
<ogasawara> bjf: we could cancel, or we could go for the record of shortest meeting ever :)
<bjf> start-meeting; ogasawara dump; sconklin dump; end-meeting
<sconklin> there's not any big news to report
<bjf> ogasawara: this is the last one til post-uds anyway, nothing really to report
 * ogasawara nods
<bjf> ogasawara: you could announce at the last minute we've switched to 3.1 for oneiric
<ogasawara> hehe
<bjf> smb: will you be around for the meeting?
<bjf> ppisati: you?
<bjf> ogasawara: i'm thinking of canceling the meeting, there just aren't going to be any of us around for it
<bjf> ogasawara: if you have no objections ...
<ogasawara> bjf: fine by me
<cking> bjf, you just want to get some beers in early 
 * ppisati is here (even if is always silent...)
<ppisati> and no
<ppisati> nothing new to report this week
<bjf> cking: that would mean starting at 10:00 a.m. (which is a little early even for the kernel team)
<ogasawara> bjf: awww, I was going to be impressed if you had a beer by 10am
<cking> 10am is too early, the previous night's beer session hasn't worn off by then
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Today's Kernel team meeting has been canceled
<bjf> ##
<ppisati> ack
<cking> nack ;-)
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Oneiric Kernel Version: 3.0.0 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Post-UDS - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<sconklin> bjf: of course, because I just finished editing the weekly report . . .
<bjf> sconklin: i could run it just so you could report out
<ppisati> post UDS?
<ppisati> November?
<bjf> ppisati: yes
<ppisati> ah ok
<sconklin> bjf, nah. There's nothing to report that you can't get from the kernel SRU report pages
 * ppisati -> gym
<herton> GrueMaster: bug 862554 misses the qa-testing-* tag for QA (if it failed or passed)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862554 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux-ti-omap4: 2.6.38-1209.16 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862554
<GrueMaster> herton: It doesn't help when I have two separate launchpad bugs to track the same kernel and am expected to test it during release time.  The added tag sometimes gets lost in the shuffle.
<herton> GrueMaster: which two bugs, I thought there was only this one opened?
<GrueMaster> herton: bug 709245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "ARM SMP scheduler performance bug" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<GrueMaster> See Comment #48.
<herton> GrueMaster: ah, this is a different case, the 709245 is not a tracking bug, it's a SRU. By SRU policy, all fixes must be verified, in addition to the QA done on the tracking bug. but verification any one can do, if they can reproduce and test the bug
<GrueMaster> Well, anyone usually only means me when it comes to ubuntu-arm testing.
<smoser> smb, around ?
<smoser> ogasawara, how would i best request that bug 794570 be fixed in early precise ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794570 in linux "igbvf driver is missing from virtual-flavored kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794570
<ogasawara> smoser: I'll take a look
<ogasawara> smoser: is that not provided by the new linux-image-extra-virtual package?
<smoser> it is
<smoser> but, per shattered, these drivers are 100% virtual only. so it makes sense for them to be in the base.
<shattered> there may be more, I only have use for igbvf
<shattered> maybe vmxnet too
<ogasawara> smoser, shattered: could we get separate bug reports per config request?  Makes it easier tracking wise.
<smoser> ogasawara, and if shattered opens them, how should he mark them such that you'll see them?
<ogasawara> smoser, shattered: ping me with the bug #'s
<shattered> so, one report for each driver?
<ogasawara> shattered: yes please
<ogasawara> shattered: then I can do one patch per bug
<shattered> ok
<shattered> bug 872411
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872411 in linux "ixgbevf driver is missing from virtual-flavored kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872411
<shattered> another one, bug 250549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 250549 in linux "Wrong interface speed from snmpd running as snmp user" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250549
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, bjf, I'm  seeing lots of duplicate bugs being reported for bug 844957
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 844957 in linux "Safely removing external (usb) hdd's can cause a kernel panic or system freeze" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844957
<ogasawara> smoser: you mentioned you wanted it fixed for Precise, did you want an Oneiric SRU as well or will the linux-image-extra-virtaul package suffice for Oneiric?
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, bjf, bug 863092 has a possible patch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863092 in linux "kernel panic on "safely remove" USB 3.0 HDD (dup-of: 844957)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863092
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: thanks, I'll take a look
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, thanks
<smoser> shattered, ^ ? ogasawara shattered is the one affected. i only know of it from there.  shattered has said most important thing is to have in LTS.
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: we'll likely want to get them all dup'ed to a master bug
<ogasawara> smoser, shattered: ack.  so I'm going to target for Precise and suggest shattered use the linux-image-extra-virtual package for Oneiric.
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ok, so mark each bug similar to 844957 as duplicates?  Does anything need to be done to the master bug(844957)?
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: hrm, so I don't see any output of what the actual panic is in the master bug, so you might want to hold off on marking dup's until you can confirm they are all indeed seeing the same panic
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ok.  I can request the additional details in all the bugs.
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: cool thanks.  gimme a bit to get these other bugs sorted for smoser and shattered and then I'll look at the possible patch for this panic.
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, great, thanks!
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: just to double-check, is the kernel you want me to test for bug #848864 v3.1-rc9-oneiric ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848864 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffb4ff // ext4_get_acl+0x80/0x210" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848864
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, yes that would help.  The test is to see if the issue is already resolved upstream.
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: or is it whatever currently sits in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ ?
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: yes, I already understand the purpose of the test. :) I just need to make sure that I won't be wasting anyone's time by testing the wrong kernel.
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, the mainline kernel
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, actually, let me double check with ogasawara 
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: that doesn't answer my question. do you mean the daily build or v3.1-rc9-oneiric ?
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: alright. standing by. :)
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, What is the primary differance between http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc9-oneiric/ and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: v3.1-rc9
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: v3.1-rc9 is the latest upstream release candidate, current I believe is the latest tip of the tree?
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: so usually best to have the try the latest release candidate (whatever that is at the time)
<Q-FUNK> alright. testing 3.1-rc9, then.
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, OK, thanks.  And the daily has ubuntu specific patches on top?
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: as the tip of the tree is a moving target and harder then to determine what they actually tested at the time
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: no Ubuntu patches, purely mainline
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ahh, understood.
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: so to clarify its the tip of the mainline tree
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, thanks, that clears it up for me :-)
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, thanks for testing the 3.1-rc9 kernel.  It would be great if you could update the bug with your findings
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: sure. Just installed and mentioned which one I picked on the bug. Rebooting the target host now.
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: that kernel seems to completely miss vesafb.  that makes seeing what happens harder.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: any particular reason why VESAFB is not set?
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, ok, thanks for the update.  I'm not sure why it is not set in that kernel.  Can you set it manually?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: not sure, would have to look at the configs being used to generate the mainline builds
<Q-FUNK> jsalisbury: no, since the kernel is built without it.
<Q-FUNK> $ grep FB /boot/config-3.1.0-0301rc9-generic  | grep VESA
<Q-FUNK> # CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set
<Q-FUNK> CONFIG_FB_UVESA=m
<Q-FUNK> # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, ahh right.
<Q-FUNK> no bootfb support and no vesafb.
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, on thing to try would be previous release candidates, until you find where vesafb as changed, or review the build config files.  
<jsalisbury> Q-FUNK, that could take some time though.
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, how do I get a mainline kernel built with a more recent toolset so that I can unload modules which are now marked as "permanent in use"?
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: was it you that said that vesafb is being phased out in favor of using native fb?
<Q-FUNK> 3.1.0-0301rc9-generic is scary.  not only does it not have vesafb at all, uvesafb fails to reserve video memory where 3.0 did (yes, v86d is installed).
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: hrm, I wouldn't have said that; kms-capable fb drivers are preferred, but vesafb is still our fallback
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: vesafb is not compiled into mainline anymore, it seems.
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: that sounds like a configuration error with that particular package
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: could be :)
<Q-FUNK> that would be 3.1.0-0301rc9-generic
<Q-FUNK> what exactly causes those "Waiting for network configuration..." displayed by plymouth since Oneiric?
<Q-FUNK> nice. adding uvesafb to /etc/initramfs.d/modules and dpkg-reconfigure finally loads it at reboot, but it ignores GRUB_GFXMODE even though GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep is set.
<slangasek> "Waiting for network configuration" means that something in /etc/network/interfaces is configured but didn't come up at boot, so the failsafe job that's on a timer is waiting for those to finish coming up before giving up and continuing the boot anyway
<Q-FUNK> that one only has 'lo' in it.
<Lekensteyn> Is there an Ubuntu mainline kernel build with a toolset from Oneiric?
<Q-FUNK> Lekensteyn: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc9-oneiric/
<Lekensteyn> Q-FUNK: I tried that one, but if I compile a module for it, it cannot be unloaded anymore. And according to the ubuntu wiki, it's still built with the toolset from hardy
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: in that case it sounds like you need to upgrade to the current upstart package in oneiric
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: everything is up-to-date, unless there's been a new one within the last 24 hours.  mind you, this is with 3.1.0-0301rc9-generic, which seems to be broken in many ways.
<slangasek> that's entirely unrelated to the kernel
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: I'd asume so too, but I don't see that message with older kernels.
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: is lo listed as 'auto lo'?
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: and I'd somehow expect 'lo' to not require over 1 minute to bring up. :)
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: sudo initctl list | grep network-interface ?
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706363/
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: right, no idea why you would have seen the 'waiting for network' if you're up to date
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: me neither, but I was wondering if there was anything I overlooked.
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: interesting. flat out deleting /etc/network/interfaces seems to fix it.
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: and 'lo' appears in the output of 'sudo initctl list | grep network-interface' regardless.
<Q-FUNK> or not.
<Q-FUNK> I still get the "waiting for network connection..."
<slangasek> /etc/init/network-interface.conf has a failsafe for lo.
<Q-FUNK> with older kernels too, now.
<slangasek> what version of upstart is installed?
<Q-FUNK> 1.3-0ubuntu10
<slangasek> that's the right version; and /etc/init/failsafe.conf in that version will only show that message if it takes 20s more to bring up the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces than it takes to mount the filesystem
<slangasek> pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: currently an empty file.
<slangasek> hrm
<slangasek> oh.  what *does* bring up your network?
<slangasek> if you have no interfaces at all in there, the 'static-network-up' event will never be emitted
<slangasek> if you have lo in there, the event should be emitted when lo comes up
<Q-FUNK> network-manager
<Q-FUNK> odd. on the static host I'm currently testing the mainline kernel, renaming /etc/network/interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces.bak solved it and it even made the boot faster than before.
<Q-FUNK> but on my laptop, doing the same it introduced a "waiting for network connection..." that never showed before.
<Q-FUNK> [   45.988594] init: network-interface (lo) pre-start process (608) terminated with status 1
<Q-FUNK> [   46.050353] init: network-interface (lo) post-stop process (623) terminated with status 1
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: could this be it?
<Q-FUNK> or is status 1 the expected outcome?
<slangasek> it is not
<slangasek> and yes, that sounds like the problem
<slangasek> what happens if you run 'ifup --allow auto lo'?
<Q-FUNK> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: right, which is why it exits 1... and why /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart doesn't get run.
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: what then? put back all the interfaces in, then comment all the lines?
<Q-FUNK> or just one comment line?
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: you should have the lines 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback' for proper operation
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: adding them back makes the "waiting for network connection..." appear again.
<slangasek> yes, but what happens now when you run that ifup command?
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: it returns nothing, if I have the file present, but with only comments.
<slangasek> well, I don't know what to tell you
<slangasek> /etc/network/interfaces is supposed to exist and have an entry for lo as an auto interface
<slangasek> if something's not working right when doing that, you'll have to trace why
<slangasek> the 'ifup --allow auto lo' needs to *succeed* when called, or else you'll get the network failsafe delay
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: if it exists but only contains comments, the "waiting..." stops to appear, ifup no longer returns an error, and 'dmesg | grep status' returns 4 lines less.
<Q-FUNK> the minute I add the 'lo' entry back, the "waiting..." returns.
<slangasek> yes, you'll have to debug why
<slangasek> but the lo entry *has* to be there
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> brb
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: seems to work again, now. *shrugs*
<Q-FUNK> however:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/706382/
<Q-FUNK> not necessarily kernel-related, though, so if you prefer moving this conversation to a more appopriate channel, please tell me.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-12
<slangasek> Q-FUNK: heh, those are unrelated to the network as well
<Q-FUNK> slangasek: that's correct. :)
<n0ti0nis> hi everyone
<jk-> hey n0ti0nis 
<n0ti0nis> im new to ubuntu kernel team :)
<n0ti0nis> im new to ubuntu kernel team :)
<tkamppeter> Can someone check whether the patch proposed on https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/25/57 is in our Oneiric kernel? The bug prevents many USB printers from being detected, see also http://www.cups.org/str.php?L3957.
<jk-> tkamppeter: looks not to be applied to oneiric
<tkamppeter> jk, can this get applied as an SRU for Oneiric?
<tkamppeter> jk, I have even one of these printgers which do not get recognized.
<jk-> tkamppeter: are you able to do the SRU proposal?
<tkamppeter> jk-, ^^
<tkamppeter> jk-, I have never patched the kernel, so it would be better that one of you makes the updated kernel package.
<tkamppeter> jk-, I can only report a bug
<jk-> tkamppeter: on the phone, just a minute
<jk-> tkamppeter: you don't need to update the kernel package; just sending the patch to the kernel team list is sufficient
<jk-> there's a doc on what you need to include, just a sec
<jk-> tkamppeter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/StablePatchFormat
 * jk- looks for a good example
<jk-> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2011-October/017218.html
<jk-> then, if the patch is suitable, the kernel folks will include that change in a -proposed kernel
<jk-> they will ask you to test that, and report whether the new build fixes the problem
<tkamppeter> jk-, I am preparing an SRU bug report currently. I will attach the patch to it and report the bug number here.
<Q-FUNK> tkamppeter: the usb printer loading issue?
<tkamppeter> jk-, bug 872711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872711
<tkamppeter> Q-FUNK, yes.
<tkamppeter> Q-FUNK, do you have some bug numbers of bugs reported on LP where USB printers did not get detected?
<jk-> tkamppeter: great!
<Q-FUNK> tkamppeter: I mostly remember repeated issues about this at Debian, sorry. We might have some on LP too, but I'm not monitoring those.
<jk-> tkamppeter: I'd still suggest that you send the patch to the kernel-team list
<jk-> tkamppeter: if you're able to.
<jk-> if not, I'm happy to help you do that.
<tkamppeter> Q-FUNK, References to Debian bugs are also OK. You can post directly into bug 872711.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872711
<Q-FUNK> tkamppeter: ok
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: according to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc9-oneiric/0003-default-configs.patch disabling vesafb was a deliberate change by kernel team. I wonder why.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: +# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set
<stgraber> tgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706557/
<tkamppeter> jk-, mail sent.
<jk-> tkamppeter: ^5
<stgraber> tgardner: running that as root with arkose installed will give you a shell in a container that has a working network config using veth (point-to-point with the outside in the 169.254.x.x network)
<tgardner> stgraber, thanks
<Q-FUNK> tgardner: would you know anything about why vesafb is disabled on recent mainline kernels?
<tgardner> Q-FUNK, not off hand. maybe its dependent on some config option thats not getting enabled by default.
<Q-FUNK> tgardner: ok. it results in this:  [   44.192500] init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (668) terminated with status 1
<tgardner> Q-FUNK, apw looks after this stuff. I expect he'll be back tomorrow.
<Q-FUNK> tgardner: noted. thanks for the info.
<amitk> Q-FUNK: i think it is for the a flicker-free boot
<Q-FUNK> amitk: how so?
<Q-FUNK> amitk: vesafb is the backup framebuffer, if no KMS-enabled framebuffer that mathces the hardware was found by udev.
<amitk> Q-FUNK: right, I misread your comment. I remember reading about flicker-free here: http://web.dodds.net/~vorlon/wiki/blog/Free_as_in_flickers/
<Q-FUNK> upstart: udev-fallback-graphics inserts vesafb if no framebuffer claimed the video output yet by the time udev is run during rcS.
<tkamppeter> jk-, did my e-mail arrive?
<tkamppeter> I have posted on kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com, and I do not see my mail in the archives of the list (I am not subscribed) and I also did not get any response like that the mail needs to get moderated. Can someone look whether the mail arrived or moderate it through if needed?
<tkamppeter> bjf, jk-, ^^
<tkamppeter> bjf, jk-, it is about bug 872711.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872711
<tgardner> tkamppeter, I'm moderating...
<tkamppeter> tgardner, thanks. Can this get SRUed for Oneiric? Many people cannot print. And the patch seems to be upstream-approved, according to Andy Whitcroft in bug 872711.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872711
<tgardner> tkamppeter, working on it.
<tkamppeter> tgardner, thanks in advance.
<n0ti0nis> hi everyone
<n0ti0nis> 'im a newbie :) I need help, I don't know if I'm in the right place
<tgardner> apw, kteam-tools/misc/ubuntu-repo-mirror
 * apw looks
<apw> tgardner, so why do you delete all the remotes and remake them, doesn't that just cause more downloading for no gain ?
<tgardner> apw, nope. by deleteing the remote it also drops all of the branches, which forces the next fetch to get 'em all.
<tgardner> plus the new HEADs
<apw> but thats what i mean, why do we need to do that, a git fetch would update any changed ones no?
<apw> and add any new ones
<tgardner> apw, well, oterwise I've got to have some complicated code to decide what branches are new, as well as pull the new HEAD for _every_ branch. this way I get 'em all in one fetch. besides, it doesn't take long.
<apw> but git fetch <remote> updates all branches on that remote anyhow including new ones?
<apw> and u just push all the ones you have after the fetch right?
<apw> so i don't see what you are gaining
<tgardner> apw, I think of a local branch already exists with a remote, then your must 'git fetch REMOTE BRANCH' in order to get the branch HEAD updated.
<tgardner> s/of/if/
<apw> tgardner, you need to remake the local branches yes before you can push
<apw> its the removal and readding of teh remote i don't get
<apw> but those are separate phases in your script, and unrelated
<tgardner> apw, its just a simple way to get all of the branches. besides, its hardly worth optimizing since its already quite fast
<apw> if it was remote at my house, it'd not be fast thats for sure, as it would have to download the entire of each repo each time right?
<tgardner> apw, oh, heck no. 
<tgardner> perhaps if I prunes it might have to.
<tgardner> pruned*
<apw> we just seem to go to extra effort to remove the remotes
<apw> and readd them, then just leaving them alone should do exactly the same thing
<apw> yes the local branches need to be zapped and remade but ...
<tgardner> apw, removing the remote is a shortcut that allows me to fetch all of the branch HEADS with one step
<apw> but git fetch <remote> does that anyhow?
<tgardner> not if the branch already exists locally.
<tgardner> you have to 'git fetch REMOTE BRANCH'
<apw> tgardner, no i do that all the time
<tgardner> hmm, perhaps its pn newer versions ? Lucid and Maverick don't seem to
<apw> the remote/xxx/foo branches are all updated together if you git fetch remote
<apw> tgardner, are you sure?  that semantic seems to have been the same always in my memory
<tgardner> apw, I have this problem all the time where I don't get an update unless I specifically fetch the branch
<tgardner> apw, anyways, what I was really trying to point out is the combined git repository once you're done.
<apw> tgardner, how big is it?
<tgardner> apw, 1.7Gb
<apw> i wonder if a git gc in there would make any diffference
<tgardner> apw, I'll try it. 
<tgardner> apw, after all that rust making I saved a whole 100M; 
<tgardner> du -sh ../Ubuntu-kernel/
<tgardner> 1.6G	../Ubuntu-kernel/
<n0ti0nis> hi all, I compiled a version of linux kernel (taken from git repo), I have no .changes file, how can i upload it to my PPA?
 * ogasawara back in 20
<apw> ppisati, you mentioned on one of your CVE submissions that there were two upstream commit ids mentioned but that one superceeded the other, can you remind me which cve it was so i can correct the tracker
<sgs2_usr> i have problem with getting my HP EliteBook 8540w docking station to work on the sound output connected to the back of the docking station, anyone can help?
<apw> sgs2_usr, have you filed a bug?  that gets all the info someone needing to look at it requires, i think its ubuntu-bug alsa-driver
<sgs2_usr> apw: where do i file the bug? #ubuntu-bug?
<apw> in launchpad, but run "ubuntu-bug alsa-driver" in a terminal window
<sgs2_usr> apw: launchpad? im using gnome classic
<apw> launchpad is the bug tracker
<apw> from a terminal run the command "ubuntu-bug alsa-driver"
<sgs2_usr> apw: i issued the command and it says "alsa driver not installed"
<sgs2_usr> apw: more specifically, it says Package alsa-driver does nto exist
<apw> it may be plural, alsa-drivers
<sgs2_usr> apw: nope, didn't work
<ppisati> apw: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-2517.html
<ubot2> ppisati: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2517)
<tgardner> ogasawara, you gonna push til's patch ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep i can do it
<tgardner> I can do it if you're busy
<ogasawara> tgardner: nope should be easy since i already applied it.  was just gonna wait for his test results
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack, then I'll go back to CVE patches
<apw> sgs2_usr, ok  it seems to have changed to 'ubuntu-bug audio' go figure
<sgs2_usr> apw: okay, let me try that :)
<sgs2_usr> apw: yes, it's working ,but it prompt with many options, which one do i choose?
<sgs2_usr> apw: okay,i think the closest is the first option: Black Headphone Out, Rear, Docking station (internal Audio - HDA Intel)
<sgs2_usr> apw: okay, reported the problem...
<sgs2_usr> apw: so what do i do next? wait for the bugfix?
<apw> that should get it to the people who understand audio routing
<apw> hopefully they will ask you more specific questions on the bug once the see it
<sgs2_usr> apw: how do they contact me?
<apw> they'll update the bug which will email you
<sgs2_usr> apw: cool!!!
<ppisati> cve 2479: does it really affect hardy|lucid|maverick? we don't even have the hugepage/vm flag VM_HUGEPAGE in those kernels
<ppisati> bug 869230
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869230 in linux-lts-backport-natty "CVE-2011-2479" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869230
<hallyn_> tgardner: tangerine's oneiric-amd64 dchroot no lnoger has ncurses-dev, and doesn't let me sudo apt-get install?
<tgardner> hallyn_, shit, I think I forgot to add it to the chroot setup, and the chroot got recreated because of archive inconsistencies awhile ago. gimme a minute.
<hallyn_> tgardner: thanks!
<tgardner> hallyn_, done
<tgardner> sconklin: is something out of sync ?
<tgardner> The following packages have been kept back:
<tgardner>   linux-image-server-lts-backport-natty
<sconklin> tgardner: kept back where?
<tgardner> sconklin, I was just trying to update gomeisa. the error means one of the meta packages references a kernel package that does not yet exists
<tgardner> I thought all of these packages were copied lock-step from the non-virt PPA
<sconklin> I'll check, that's what I thought also
<sconklin> tgardner: which version? -proposed or updates? specific version is better :-)
<tgardner> sconklin, I pasted the error as it appears. likely from -proposed though. hang on a sec and I'll check.
<tgardner> sconklin, yep, -proposed is enabled
<sconklin> ack
<sconklin> tgardner: it looks like they all made it into the PPA ok, so perhaps it was a copy error
<sconklin> there have been a number of those recently
<tgardner> sconklin, archive admin scripting ?
<sconklin> tgardner: I have no idea, I have zero visibility to how they do their work
<tgardner> sconklin, but its definitely an archive admin issue, right ?
<sconklin> I am looking now to confirm that the package is not in the archive. I just always have to root around to figure it out
<bjf> tgardner: which version is currently installed on that system ?
<bjf> tgardner: i guess i could log on and look myself :-)
<tgardner> bjf, 2.6.38-11-server
<tgardner> jjohansen, do you have a smack down session scheduled for ecryptfs at  UDS ?
<kirkland> tgardner: tyhicks does, I know
<jjohansen> tgardner: there is a session
<kirkland> tgardner: not sure I like the smackdown hashtag though :-P
<tgardner> jjohansen, good. you guys _have_ to figure out the long file name design .
<kirkland> +1
<jjohansen> tgardner: yep
<tyhicks> tgardner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-p-ecryptfs
<tgardner> cool, subscribed
<sconklin> tgardner: I PM'd you
<broder> is bugzilla.kernel.org still down from the compromise? i got a comment on a bug punting me there, but it won't load :)
<pmatulis> how come we do not enable kdump by default?
<mdeslaur> so...is oneiric's kernel actually 3.0.0 or has it been rebased to 3.0.6 or something?
<mdeslaur> ah, 3.0.4 says /proc/version_signature
<mdeslaur> ignore me
<bjf> ogasawara: are we going to go to 2 digit kernel version for Precise ?
<ogasawara> bjf: dunno, probably have to discuss at UDS
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<ogasawara> bjf: the 3 digit seems to be the less painful route
<bjf> ogasawara: but it's sort of confusing because it's different from upstream
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: good evening. would you happen to have found any answer as to why mainline kernels currently don't offer vesafb?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: sorry, haven't had a chance to look.  I'll have to check with apw tomorrow when he's around.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: noted. thanks!
<popey> uhm, i am trynig to install a mainline kernel as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds to debug bug 864750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864750 in linux "Realtek R8111E not working in Oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864750
<popey> it says I should look at the mapping table at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<popey> but this doesn't have oneiric in it, 3.0.0-12-generic is my kernel, which one should I get?
<bjf> popey, it says "Most likely that you want to download and test against the most current version." and "current" is a link to: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<popey> I'm not sure I do want current tbh
<popey> but I'll give that a punt, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-13
<tgardner> cking, bug #818830
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818830 in linux "[Sandy Bridge] serious power regression from kernel 3.0.0-6 to 3.0.0-7 (rc6 disabled)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818830
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0102, &intel_sandybridge_d_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0112, &intel_sandybridge_d_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0122, &intel_sandybridge_d_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0106, &intel_sandybridge_m_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0116, &intel_sandybridge_m_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x0126, &intel_sandybridge_m_info),
<apw>         INTEL_VGA_DEVICE(0x010A, &intel_sandybridge_d_info),
<apw> tgardner, ^^
<Q-FUNK> smb: hiya :)
<smb> Q-FUNK, morning
 * ppisati bails out for a bit...
 * ogasawara back in 20
<morgs> Hi, I need to get an updated version of the e1000e driver on a lucid box. I'm struggling to find a guide to building this the Ubuntu way - been years since I compiled a kernel.
<morgs> Can anybody point me in the right direction please?
<ppisati> mdeslaur: ping
<mdeslaur> ppisati: yes?
<ppisati> mdeslaur: CVE-2011-2479
<ubot2> ppisati: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2479)
<ppisati> mdeslaur: are you it affects hardy, lucid and maverick too?
<mdeslaur> ppisati: I don't know, I didn't look at ti
<mdeslaur> s/ti/it/
<ppisati> mdeslaur: can you give it a look?
<ppisati> bug 869230
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869230 in linux-lts-backport-natty "CVE-2011-2479" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869230
<ppisati> actually you opened the lp bug for it
<mdeslaur> ppisati: the kernel workflow script I use opened the bug
<mdeslaur> ppisati: I'll ask jj to take a look at it when he arrives
<ppisati> oook
<ppisati> :)
<herton> ppisati: you fsl-imx51 pull is adding debian/changelog back, it shouldn't
<herton> *your
<ppisati> crap
<ppisati> herton: try now
 * ppisati always screw up something...
<herton> ppisati: it's ok now, but looking at the debian.fsl-imx51/changelog, it misses lucid-proposed, instead of UNRELEASED. also tracking bug is missing from the changelog
<ppisati> grrr... :)
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> than i forgot the Buglink in mvl-dove too
<herton> sorry man, never tried verify-release-ready on topic branches but probably we should make them run against the arm branches to catch all these minor errors
<ppisati> herton: what the lp bug for imx51?
<ppisati> i already deleted the email
<herton> ppisati: 873059
<herton> but you can look also at http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/kernel-sru-workflow.html if you need to recall
<ppisati> herton: ok, imx51 should be ok now
<ppisati> herton: i fix the mvl-dove now
<ppisati> herton: ok, and mvl-dove should be ok too now
<herton> ppisati: looks good now. This should be the last mvl-dove update for lucid, after this no more tracking bugs will be created for it, I'll forward/cc you on the email
<ppisati> herton: saw it, but we still need it for maverick
<herton> ah ok. yes, the branch will have to still be maintained so the maverick rebase script can grab it
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> apw, around ?
<apw> s'up
<ogra_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-p-optional-initrd
<ogra_> have a look (its only a very rough draft yet)
<ogra_> do you think it would be possible to teach the kernel to use UUIDs without initrd ?
 * ogra_ wants to know if thats feasable, lese the spec is moot
<ogra_> *else even
<apw> ogra_, why so keen to get rid of the initrd ?
<apw> ogra_, and have you considered building the initrd into the kernel
<ogra_> apw, bootspeed 
<ogra_> and complexity on arm ... 
<ogra_> users coming from other distros are not familiar with the initrd concept
<apw> if you build the initrd with only the needed stuff, how far from ideal would that be
<ogra_> it will still switch the rootfs twice
<ogra_> and process /init and then upstart
<ogra_> we can work fine without initrd, the only two blockers are the packages that put stuff in there and actually need it before rootfs and the missing UUID support in the kernelö
<apw> for me loading the initrd is the main cost, if you are goign to build everything in, won't the kernel just be a beast instead and take ages to load
<ogra_> likely
<apw> so have you meansured how much time you are going to save by not having
<ogra_> why would i build anything beyond the basic boot stuff into the kernel anyway
<ogra_> no, but thats scope of the spec
<ogra_> i havent measured anything yet, currently its just a spec idea
<apw> ogra_, define basic boot stuff
<ogra_> the package stuff is easy to solve, but i have no clue about how much work it would be for the kernel side
<ogra_> apw, well, the filesystems we use and the HW specific bits needed to mount /
<ogra_> i'm looking from an arm prespective indeed
<ogra_> where we dont have a kernel you re-use on multiple boards 
<mdeslaur> jjohansen: ppisati had a question about  CVE-2011-2479, could you please help him?
<ubot2> mdeslaur: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2479)
<jjohansen> ppisati: what can I do for you on CVE-2011-2479
<ubot2> jjohansen: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2479)
<ppisati> jjohansen: i gave it a look
<jjohansen> ppisati: okay
<ppisati> jjohansen: and it seems it's all about mm huge pages
<jjohansen> hrmm
<ppisati> jjohansen: but it seems to me we don't have that stuff in hardy/lucid/maverick
<ppisati> i mean
<ppisati> we have the hugetlbpages but no huge pages
<ppisati> we don't even have the vm flag HUGE_PAGE
<jjohansen> right
<ppisati> so i was wondering if it affects that kernel too
<ppisati> *kernels
<jjohansen> ppisati: unlikely but I can take a look
<ppisati> jjohansen: that would be nice
<ppisati> jjohansen: btw, redhat said it doesn't affect their RHEL 4,5 releases
<ppisati> jjohansen: but i didn't check what kernels they are using on these releases
<jjohansen> ppisati: heh, I can never keep track, and have to go check but RHEL 4,5 feels anchient
<jjohansen> 2.6.9
<ppisati> ah ok
<ppisati> :)
<jjohansen> :)
<ppisati> anyway, if you can take a look at it
<ppisati> that would be nice
<jjohansen> yep, I'll look, I expect they won't be affected though
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> actually it could be that the huge page logic that is affected in natty "madvise_$whatever_hugepages" back then was in the general madvise() but the fact that we don't even have the vm HUGEPAGE flag made me think that, perhaps, these kernels are not affected
<ppisati> anyway, i'll let you look at it
<jjohansen> well without having looked I am expecting its in andrea's huge page patches that where introduced in 2.6.37/38 time frame
<jjohansen> ppisati: as I expected its in the transparent huge pages stuff which was introduced in 2.6.38
<ppisati> jjohansen: nice
<ppisati> btw, is there a way to "skip" splash screen while booting? i've a machine where oneiric hangs 
<apw> ppisati, yep, change the set gfxpayload=xxx to =text and drop quiet splash from the command line replacing them with debug
<ppisati> no grub here
<ppisati> i mean something interactive
<ppisati> or better, i don't have the interactive menu anymore
<Q-FUNK> apw: welcome back! 
<Q-FUNK> apw: would you happen to know why 3.1 mainline kernels no longer ship vesafb?
<apw> ppisati, holding shift as grub loads ?
<apw> Q-FUNK, not specifically, does it still exist?
<ppisati> apw: nice, didn't know
<Q-FUNK> apw: by the looks of it, the Kconfig option still exists but, for some reason, it's not built in the mainline kernels we have prepackaged for testing.
<Q-FUNK> apw: ogasawara thought that you might know why.
<Q-FUNK> apw: on hosts without KMS drivers, it produces a blank screen on bootup.
 * ppisati -> gym/workout
<Q-FUNK> did the archive key just change or is my APT going nuts?
<Q-FUNK> ah. right. congratulations to whoever just pushed one eric out the door.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-14
<r3pek> hey guys
<r3pek> anyone know if anything changed on 3.0.0 relating to barriers/ext4
<r3pek> ?
<LLStarks> hi apw or ogasawara, i'm curious as to why the mainline repo uses a hardy toolset. i
<LLStarks> hi apw or ogasawara, i'm curious as to why the mainline repo uses a hardy toolset. i'd like to be able to use oot modules
<LLStarks> srry for rpt. touchpad screws around.
<twb> Hi, I'm deploying lucid in a bunch of prisons, and for security reasons it has been decided that simply blacklisting drivers (e.g. wifi, USB mass storage) is not sufficient; the .ko files need to be gone.
<twb> Currently I'm doing this by rm'ing them, but the number of drivers to remove is growing and I'd prefer to just grab the ubuntu kernel, edit the .config, and "make deb-pkg" or so.
<twb> Should I start from the debian source package, or from the ubuntu git (bzr?) repo?
<ohsix> you might just replace the hotplug/module loader, or do something with udev to not allow access even if they are loaded; if you give privileges to people they'll be able to do stuff
<twb> I think the main concern is that if they manage to escalate to root privileges, they would be able to undo e.g. /etc/modprobe.d blacklists
<ohsix> they will also be able to do anything else, like build another module, replace the entire kernel from the repo; anything
<twb> All the desktops netboot from a read-only NFS export, so it's not a big deal management-wise to have a custom kernel package in that NFS export
<ohsix> there's already policy to control access to stuff, and it's not in the kernel
<twb> ohsix: What are you talking about?
<RAOF> twb: There are fancier ways of doing things, but you should be able to grab the archive kernel source package, make a change, and rebuild it.
<RAOF> twb: You've seen things like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<twb> RAOF: I've been flipping through the /KernelTeam subpages as I spoke; before today I'm only familiar with the Debian kernel handbook and misc. upstream usage
 * twb reads those specific subpages
<twb> Thank the gods you aren't using bzr for ubuntu kernel patches; I'd have gone insane
<twb> RAOF: is make-kpkg still du jour for building kernels?  I thought everybody had moved on to "make deb-pkg" ?
<RAOF> twb: When I've interacted with the kernel packages I've used neither; fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic has been my invocation of choice.  Often with some environment variables set.
<twb> Hum, OK
<twb> I think I will just try deb-pkg anyway and see how I go
<twb> Ahaha, I git cloned into a setgid dir, so now dpkg refuses to operate because debian/ is 2755
<twb> Hm, I just realized the desktops are still stupidly running i386.  So let's change "make deb-pkg" to "linux32 make ARCH=i386 deb-pkg"...
<twb> Bleh, no joy
<kees> twb: you can just set /proc/sys/kernel/modules_disabled
<kees> twb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#block-modules
<kees> no need to do anything crazy with recompiled kernels :)
<RAOF> But surely that can be disabled if someone's already successfully done a priviledge escalation to root?
<ohsix> if you get root all is lost, most would say that having physical access means you already lost :>
<RAOF> I guess you can always mount some writable storage, grab your kernel module, and insmod.
<ohsix> yep
<twb> kees: that would prevent other modules being loaded tho
<twb> kees: like, what if they plug in a USB keyboard afterward
<twb> The prisoners have physical access to their desktops, but what they can bring into the prison is (obviously) controlled, e.g. they're not going to be allowed to walk in with a live CD
<twb> The BIOSes are also patched to prevent booting from anything but the network.
<twb> And yeah, I grant you that if they get root I'm pretty fucked, but defense in depth dictates that I at least try to slow them down
<ohsix> you might want to whitelist things then
<ohsix> with something like apparmor or selinux
<twb> Mm
<ohsix> er nm you already mentioned ubuntu, apparmor :]
<ohsix> there are a lot of ways to go from x -> y though, it will still be hard to be worthwhile
<twb> apparmor is on there, but I haven't riced it up yet
<twb> I definitely should, I just haven't gotten around to it yet
<ohsix> if something comes up apparmor will give you pretty responsive policy control too
<kees> RAOF: /proc/sys/kernel/modules_disabled ? no, it's one-way
<kees> RAOF: with modules_disabled set, insmod will not work.
<twb> kees: as in until reboot?
<kees> twb: I thought you said you wanted no modules to load? I'm confused.
<kees> twb: right
<twb> I want specific classes of devices to not work
<kees> twb: until you set it again. on my colo I load usb, usb-hid, usb-storage, then set modules_disabled.
<twb> e.g. no wifi, ever
<kees> aaaah
<twb> But it does sound like a good idea
<twb> I can probably just dictate that e.g. USB keyboards MUST be plugged in before booting
<twb> And set that in e.g. rc.local
<kees> the plug-in will be fine as long as the module is loaded
<kees> just load usb and usb-hid before blocking modules. basically take the whitelist, load them all, then block modules.
<kees> I'm still suspicious of the overall effectiveness of this in the face of physical access, though :)
<kees> the BIOS can't be interrupted to allow init=/bin/bash or anything silly?
<twb> Well, pxelinux is configured not to allow that, and the bioses are patched (by the hardware vendor) not to allow editing of the boot order
<twb> They could probably pull open the case and set a jump or reflash the bios or something, if they were clever
<twb> But remember this is inside a prison
 * kees nods
<twb> Also most of the prisons are coming from running Windows desktops, so the simple fact that e.g. there's no hard disk, that rebooting puts them back to a "clean" version of the OS, has them completely stoked
<kees> yeah
<twb> This is mostly just me being super pedantic
<twb> Like I try to make it so the easiest way for them to run scripts, is to have to write them in oo.org, because they can't get xterm or tty1 or gedit
<ohsix> and disable alt+f2, it's really a dead end though
<twb> ohsix: yeah, that one is easy, you just write /etc/gconf.blah/mandatory.xml
<twb> If it was *me* attacking and I had all year I could probably do some damage, but the tech-savvy prisoners tend to be watched more closely, etc.
<gentoo_drummer> ayone here?
<gentoo_drummer> anyon*
<awilkins> Hello ALSA driver people
<awilkins> My latest problem ; any sound directed to the rear right channel is actually playing in rear left
<aquarius> I'm getting frequent-ish kernel panics on my HP microserver -- there have been three in the last 24 hours. I'm currently running memtest on the machine, but it's not showing any memory errors so far. It's running Ubuntu Server 11.04. http://ubuntuone.com/4NvFGyH0YdJS17wpDEl2fI is a picture of the most recent. What's the best way to get information to you guys?
<aquarius> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash suggests taking a photo, as above; should I just attach that photo (and others if/when it panics again) to an LP bug?
<smb> aquarius, basically yes. Maybe you could get another photo (which is slightly more readable) when it happens again. But otherwise open the bug with "ubuntu-bug linux" and then attach it to the generated report
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> no offence taken at my poor photgraphy skills :)
<aquarius> I shall file a bug
<smb> aquarius, Appreciated and I know it can be a pain. :)
<smb> (meaning to get a readable result from a photograph)
<aquarius> (the machine's headless, so I'm not sure ubuntu-bug will work, but I'll file it the hard way :))
<_ruben> so you took a picture of a headless machine's screen? ... interesting :P
<apw> awilkins, file a bug with ubuntu-bug audio and that will get all the info needed to work out how audio is routed
<Q-FUNK> apw: is 'ubuntu-bug audio' documented anywhere? the man page has nothing about it, yet this would seem to be an eminently useful feature.
<apw> a good question indeed, have no idea, i only found out yesterday, i'd been using ubuntu-bug alsa-drivers until then (when it stopped working)
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> btw, any news about why vesafb disappeared from mainline's standard builds?
<awilkins> apw, Hello again ; I had a look with HDA_analyzer and codec-graph but it doesn't really illuminate the issue since the problem is that half of a stereo pair is going awry ; they only seem to deal with stereo pairs and not individual channels
<awilkins> Unless I'm missing something
<apw> how are you directing to a specific channel
<apw> and is the other half working ?
<awilkins> apw, The problem is that the audio for the right rear channel is ending up in the left rear channel
<apw> and the audio for the left rear ?
<awilkins> Absent
<awilkins> Oh, no left is fine
<awilkins> Sorry
<apw> so left goes left, and right goes left, and right output has ?  nothing ?
<awilkins> Yup
<apw> now that is odd indeed, could the channel be in mono mode ?
<awilkins> I'll fire up HDA_analyzer again
<ppisati> mdeslaur: how do i turn off a cve for a branch? previously we had to do it via bzr/cve-tracker, is it still like this? or are cves connected to the corrispective lp bug?
<awilkins> I'm not the only person to notice but the only mentions I could find were quite old
<mdeslaur> apw: could you answer ppisati? I'm not sure where and how you guys do it...
<ppisati> previously we did it via bzr
<ppisati> but i heard there was some work toward integrating cves and lp bug
<janimo> hello kernel people. I am maintaining the linux-ac100 package and packaging git tree which is now mirrored on kernel.ubuntu.com/git . Shall I mirror the upstream branch I am pulling from there as well?
<awilkins> apw, D'oh. It was a partially unseated jack ; must have been shorting the right channel with the left
<janimo> my workflow now is, git fetch + git rebase origin but for others to be able to work from the same git tree, they'd need to know where upstream is
<apw> awilkins, heh that seems plausable
<apw> janimo, why would they need the upstream tree ?
<apw> if they are working relative to your tree, your tree is the tip that jumps about that they need to rebase their stuff against ...
<ppisati> apw: so, if i want to mark a kernerl release as "not affected", how do i do it? still via bzr and cve-tracker?
<ppisati> apw: i mean, cve-wise
<apw> ppisati, in theory you should be able to mark it invalid in the bug and it should get copied over
<ppisati> apw: ok
<ogra_> apw, hmm, i saw several users compßlaining their PS/2 keyboards stopped working on x86 installs ... did we drop any config option here ?
<ogra_> seems the same users had them working before upgrading from natty 
<ogra_> as well as before a reinstall
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm usiong a ps2 keyboard and, so far, everything is fine
<ogra_> ppetraki, awesome 
<ogra_> so its om their side, great
<ppisati> ogra_: in the past, it has happened that after a bit my keyboard suddenly died
 * ogra_ doesnt even have such HW around anymore to confirm such stuff
<ppisati> but, so far, it's more than a week with no problem
<ppisati> i mean
<ppisati> more than a week since i upgraded to oneiric on this box
<ppisati> and it's ok
<janimo> apw, re upstream tree. In case they want to roll a new deb keeping the same packaging but fetching some more upstream commits before
<janimo> they can do it now I guess but they need to define their remote
<SinnerNyx> i was directed here from #fluxbox. I am running ubuntu-server and installed fluxbox with xinit. when I exit fluxbox the tty appears as: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s690dx&s=7
<bjf> ogasawara, whats the timeframe for uploading the first precise kernel ?
 * bjf just remembers she's gone today
<cking> precisely
<bjf> you've been waiting to throw that out :-)
<SinnerNyx> thoughts?
<Insyte> I would like to backport (or otherwise obtain) a karmic/lucid kernel to hardy in order to get the fix for this bug:  http://goo.gl/XoFwY
<Insyte> Is there a good way to go about this process other than just installing the kernel package from the newer release?
<Insyte> One the one hand, it seems like it should be pretty simple as I've routinely replaced kernels on other distros.  But I'm worried about identifying user-space incompatibilities.
<jjohansen> Insyte: yep userspace problems, and external drivers (dkms, ...) are the big problems
<jjohansen> Insyte: you can try it, and it should likely work, but know that you will need an updated apparmor userspace in hardy as well, if you do this
<jjohansen> Insyte: if this bug is affecting hardy, it should probably be an SRU fix
<Insyte> Would you recommend just installing the package from Lucid and backporting the userspace stuff?  Or would there be any reason to recompile the kernel on a hardy box?
<Insyte> And yeah, the bug is affecting Hardy.  We can reliably reproduce.  Unfortunatley Apparmor changed significantly between hardy and the release the patch was written for, so the patch won't apply to a 2.6.24 kernel.
<jjohansen> Insyte: the reason to compile on hardy would be if there are any modules being compiled on the box, dkms does this (not used in hardy), I can't remember the module solution for hardy
<jjohansen> as long as the kernel and modules are compiled with the same tool chain it doesn't really matter whether its the same as the rest of the system
<Insyte> OK, cool.  Should I open a new bug report since 415632 is marked "fix released"?  Or would it make more sense just to reply to the same bug?
<jjohansen> Insyte: well, that is interesting, the bug specifically mentions it being a regression from jaunty which came after hardy
<jjohansen> Insyte: please open a new bug, and post it here, and I will take a look at it
<Insyte> Cool, thanks.
<jjohansen> Insyte: also there is a #apparmor channel on irc.oftc.net, and an apparmor ml (apparmor@lists.ubuntu.com) if you are running into apparmor specific problems
<Insyte> Thanks.  Was your patch accepted upstream?  If so, probably no point in bringing it up with them.
<jjohansen> Insyte: yes its upstream.  I didn't suggest those specifically for the patch but, if you say try a new kernel and run into problems with the apparmor user space not loading, or some such.  As that would be a better place to discuss that kind of thing than here
 * jjohansen is in both places
<Insyte> Ah, I understand.  Thanks.
<Insyte> jjohansen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/874544
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874544 in linux "mkdir failure on NFS with Apparmor" [Undecided,New]
<jjohansen> Insyte: okay I'll take a look
<Insyte> Much appreciated!
<Insyte> I am happy to provide any additional details I may have missed.
<jjohansen> Insyte: hopefully I will have a kernel for you to test this afternoon, if I need any more info I will ask for it in the bug
<Insyte> Awesome, thanks!
<jjohansen> Insyte: do you have any log messages with info about the reject?
<jjohansen> This is definitely a different than bug #415632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 415632 in linux "apparmor not properly handling file deletion on NFS" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415632
<Insyte> jjohansen: When called from our PHP code, it logs "No such file or directory"
<jjohansen> Insyte: is there an apparmor reject in dmesg
<jjohansen> or in the No such file or directory what is logged?
<Insyte> Not a reject, no, but a "info="Failed name resolution - object not a valid entry""
<Insyte> type=1503 operation="inode_mkdir" info="Failed name resolution - object not a valid entry" error=-2 requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" pid=7283 profile="/usr/sbin/apache2//www.example.com" namespace="default"
<jjohansen> Insyte: thanks
<Insyte> All PHP logs is "No such file or directory", then a reference to the code that called "mkdir()".
<Insyte> So I'm attempting to install a Lucid kernel on one of my Hardy test machines:
<Insyte> # dpkg -i linux-image-server_2.6.32.34.40_amd64.deb
<Insyte> Preparing to replace linux-image-server 2.6.32.34.40 (using linux-image-server_2.6.32.34.40_amd64.deb) ...
<Insyte> Unpacking replacement linux-image-server ...
<Insyte> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-server:
<Insyte>  linux-image-server depends on linux-image-2.6.32-34-server; however:
<Insyte>   Package linux-image-2.6.32-34-server is not installed.
<Insyte> That seems... circular.
<ohsix> you're installing the .40 image which linux-image-server doesn't like?
<Insyte> Oh, hmmm... I think I see the problem.
<Insyte> Yeah, I inadvertently grabbed the virtual package.
<niceplace> hi
<niceplace> i want to compile the 3.1 linux kernel
<niceplace> i know it is rc but i need it
<niceplace> is it too dfficult for a n0ob ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-15
<Q-FUNK> apw: any news on the vesafb issue in mainline?
<ghostcube> hi folks, after upgrading the kernel 3.0.0.-12 doesnt shut down my pc. it doesnt take off the power i need to manually power off 
<ghostcube> anything known about?
<ghostcube> bbl
<reon> is it ok to ask a install related question here?
<nice> hi
<nice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708599/ <-- How do i apply that patch?
<LLStarks> hi, how do i use oot modules with mainline kernel?
<ohsix> DKMS?
<LLStarks> ohsix, how? whenever i use oot modules compiled on my machine, i get a kernel panic.
<LLStarks> usually occurs during modprobe
<LLStarks> "These kernels are built with the tool chain (gcc etc) from Hardy (Ubuntu 8.04), therefore out-of-tree kernel modules built with tools from other version won't work."
<ohsix> heh, if they load at all then the problem is in the module
<LLStarks> that annoys me
<ohsix> be annoyed :]
<LLStarks> any word on pangolin kernels?
<ohsix> i've used OOT modules with module assistant and dkms just fine
<LLStarks> ohsix, here's a log: http://pastebin.com/iertSkyZ
<LLStarks> Oct 10 14:50:10 kingfisher kernel: [21745.979661] acpi_call: Module loaded successfully
<LLStarks> Oct 10 14:50:10 kingfisher kernel: [21745.979684] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff8800dff2d884
<LLStarks> same thing happens with nvidia blob
<ohsix>  :<
<ohsix> you have staging driver taint
<ohsix> blacklist whatever it is and try again
<LLStarks> how do i know what to blacklist? i have a standard natty blacklist.
<ohsix> you'll probably need to inspect the .config for that kernel you are running, blacklist all staging drivers
<LLStarks> ohsix, so i have to roll?
<ohsix> what?
<LLStarks> nvm ohsix, where do i find the config? /usr/src?
<ohsix> /boot
<LLStarks> all i see is lirc staging
<LLStarks> and staging itself enabled
<ohsix> it usually won't get you the module name, it's a lot of work too, just look whats in /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/staging and make sure none are loaded
<LLStarks> wow that's a lot of staging modules
<LLStarks> could it be mei.ko?
<ohsix> it could be any that are or have been loaded, that's the point of blacklisting them; to see if it is
<LLStarks> i didn't even know kernels had a taint
<LLStarks> :)
<ghostcube> i have a problem with power off on shutdown and new kernel in oneiric
<ghostcube> i have problem with power off on shutdown, with oneiric 3.x kernel
<ghostcube> damn sorry for double post my quassel is acting strange
<ghostcube> lool ihr glaubt nicht was ich eben gepostet gekriegt hab
<ghostcube> en narf link der muss aber bis um 10 warten
<ghostcube> damn wrong channel, i must restart quassel
<ghostcube> shit
<LLStarks> ohsix: the only staging module i could find in lsmod was mei. still got a panic when i tried to load out of tree.
<ohsix> what is this driver anyways
<ohsix> and are you using -f? it shouldn't load if the modsignature doesn't match the built kernel
<LLStarks> ohsix, i encounter it both with nvidia blob 285.05.09 (latest) and acpi-call
<LLStarks> -f gives me invalid format
<coolnick> hi
<coolnick> I think the module of my wireless card is wrong
<coolnick> it is rt5390
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-16
<Fudge> hi regarding lucid, does 10.04.3 2.6.32.34.40  have speakup kernels?
<dtchen> Fudge: it should; see `modinfo speakup`
<Fudge> dtchen  im preparing to update vinux build scripts for lucid and wondered if we will still need to install speakup_source for every new kernel or if lucid has been updated with speakup in kernel, so not currently on a lucid system
<Fudge> hope explained clear :)
<dtchen> Fudge: it looks like you'll need to continue installing speakup_source
<dtchen> Fudge: (at least my cursory grep of the configs in ubuntu-lucid.git/debian* doesn't show it enabled)
<Fudge> dtchen  thank you for taking the time to look mate
<Fudge> I guess its not that simple to request it being included in kernels for 10.4.4
<dtchen> Fudge: true, but there are lts-backport-natty and lts-backport-oneiric branches, too
<Fudge> ah yes ofc, that makes things easy, just enable those repos and fetch a enw kernel?
<Fudge> enw
<Fudge> sorry, new loL hope u can  read typonees dtchen 
<sgs2_usr> is there something wrong with kernel 3.0 which breaks the bluetooth file transfer?
<dtchen> Fudge: e.g., http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lts-backport-natty&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<nusch_> Hi, I've just upgraded from 4GB RAM to 8GB on x86_64 kubuntu system. Kernel started to be extremally slow - every tty line lasts 20x times slower than on previous config. I logs I see a lot of "RCU detected CPU 0 stall". Where I can start debug the problem or what's more info you need? 
<nusch_> also I have SysRq Call trace, which I rewriten from screen, what could be done with that ? It's in a form of hex bytes, should I decode it to asm opcodes or binary grep kernel or modules for occurence of that stream ?
<ghostcube> hi folks anything new about this one here
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/859075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859075 in linux "Oneiric does not shutdown" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ghostcube> hmmm got a soloution for kde as it seems
<ghostcube> i commented the bug
<random42> is it possible for the kernel to drop request even after disabling the tcp_syncookies ?
<random42> I am getting "TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 64271. Dropping request."
<random42> the port in question happens to be my torrent port
<random42> and I used to get "... sending syncookies" in the syslog
<ohsix> theres syncookies and then theres the max syn backlog
<ohsix> which here is 2048
<random42> sorry, I had to restart because of a nasty xserver-video-driver bug
<random42> did anyone respond to my query?
<random42> hmm, never mind, I am going over to #deluge for this, but if you want to know whats the issue you can look at http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=36227
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-08
 * apw yawns
<smb> apw, Morning. Recovered? (unlikely)
<apw> smb, tired, a long journey indeed
 * apw makes some cha'
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
<janimo> can someone get ogra access to zinc please?
 * henrix -> SIGFOOD
<ogra_> pgraner, are you the zincmaster ? (i need an account)
<rtg> ogra_, you have to apply for an account with an RT ticket
<ogra_> ok
<doko> ogasawara, rtg, apw: the ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa PPA has a gcc-4.7 upload which should go to -proposed after the release. it's not in -proposed now to avoid accidential promotion to the release pocket. again, there shouldn't be any issues, but you may want to have a test build against it
<rtg> doko, ack
<rtg> doko, the armhf build has yet to complete (it takes awhile), but the amd64 and i386 compiles seem to be OK (against your toolchain PPA)
<rtg> ppisati, henrix ayan vanhoof: rebooting tangerine for dbus update
<henrix> rtg: ack
<ppisati> ack
<smb> rtg is quite busy for a holiday. ;)
<rtg> smb, swapping today for later in the week
<smb> rtg, I half-thought this to be the case... or hoped. Not to get another "addicted"
<rtg> ppisati, henrix ayan vanhoof: tangerine is back
<henrix> rtg: ack
<brendand> bjf, i have referenced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1063856 on the lucid tracking bug
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1063856 in linux "[Dell Studio XPS 13] X boots in failsafe mode " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> bjf - it may be nothing but there is no-one in the montreal lab today to look at it
<brendand> alternatively, henrix ^
<bjf> brendand, ok
<henrix> brendand: ack, will have a look in a minute. thanks
<brendand> bjf, henrix - i have ssh access though if more logs are needed
<henrix_> brendand: can you confirm that you don't see this problem with an earlier kernel?
<brendand> henrix, well - we certainly didn't see it the last test cycle
<henrix> brendand: ok. but would it be easy for you to try to reboot to the previous kernel again? because i can't see any suspicious change in lucid...
<brendand> henrix, hmm let's see if this box is nice to me
<henrix> brendand: :)
<henrix> brendand: ok, let me know if it still fails.
<henrix> brendand: do you know if you updated any other package since last cycle? e.g. X... :)
<brendand> henrix, well we do the full upgrade, so if X was upgraded then it would be included
<henrix> brendand: ok, makes sense
 * ppisati -> gym
<brendand> henrix, unfortunately the system does not want to reboot, so it will have to wait until tomorrow
<henrix> brendand: ack. i'll ping you tomorrow about it again. thanks
<bjf> !vi
<ubot2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
 * rtg -> lunch
<herton> is gomeisa dead?
<rtg> herton, huh, I updated and rebooted awhile ago, then checked that it was back. in fact, I was updating a chroot
<herton> rtg, unable to login here, ping from chinstrap returns "Destination Port Unreachable"
<rtg> herton, you prolly can't ping from chinstrap anyways. how about from tangerine ?
<rtg> herton, it alive, just not taking ssh sessions
<herton> ah ok, yeah ping is ok from tangerine
<rtg> herton, I'll get my proxies working again so I can power cycle it...
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> i'm running 12.04.1 lts and when trying to assign an ipv6 address to an interface i get:
<grimeton> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot allocate memory
<grimeton> the ipv6 addresses have been assigned before, so the problem starts to occur while the system is running
<grimeton> i checked the memory and still have 12 out of 32gb free
<grimeton> nothing in dmesg, syslog or somewhere else
<grimeton> i'm a bit lost at the moment
<grimeton> hm interesting, just got an error message
<grimeton> dmesg tells me that the maximum number of routes is reached
<grimeton> i have 5 route on ipv4 and 8 on ipv6
<rtg> herton, I was able to get on the console and reboot gomeisa
<grimeton> i can't see 4096 routes on my system, it's not even close
<herton> rtg, thanks, logged in succesfuly now
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-09
<fairuz> Hi guys
<fairuz> If I compile a kernel with make uImage, how to flash the new kernel image to the boot partition? What do I need? I see that I must copy vmlinux and generate initrd? How to generate initrd. Thanks
<ppisati> fairuz: you can't flash it
<ppisati> fairuz: you have to do eveyrhing by hand
<ppisati> fairuz: and besides, you need a couple of specific options to make your vanilla kernel work with an ubuntu userland
<ppisati> fairuz: hold on
<fairuz> ppisati: my mistake, What I mean by flashing is to copy the vmlinux to /boot partition
<ppisati> fairuz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<ppisati> fairuz: FAQ point 6
<ppisati> fairuz: How do i compile a vanilla/upstream arm kernel that works with an Ubuntu userspace?
<ppisati> fairuz: should help you
<fairuz> Oh
<fairuz> I already take a look at that
<fairuz> So how about initrd and config? We can use the old one?
<ppisati> fairuz: yes, old one
<ppisati> fairuz: actually you don't actually need initrd
<ppisati> fairuz: you don't need to use it
<fairuz> But I think the one in the /boot is vmlinux, and in the wiki it says to copy uImage. Is that Ok?
<ppisati> fairuz: but since i overwrite uImage with my own, it'll use the ubuntu one
<fairuz> So I just re-point the vmlinux to the new uImage?
<ppisati> fairuz: no no
<ppisati> fairuz: it doesn't mention /boot
<ppisati> fairuz: it says
<ppisati> fairuz: "copy arch/arm/boot/uImage to the sd card first partition overwriting ubuntu stock uImage"
<ppisati> fairuz: on arm you really don't care what you have in /boot during boot
<fairuz> Oh. I thought /boot is the boot partition
<ppisati> fairuz: well, at leat on our omap boards
<fairuz> Which normally means the first partition
<ppisati> *least
<ppisati> fairuz: which board are you using?
<fairuz> OMAP :)
 * ppisati thinks i should better describe the boot process
<ppisati> fairuz: beagle? panda?
<fairuz> panda
<ppisati> fairuz: ok, then copy uImage to the first partition of your sd card and you are done
<ppisati> fairuz: actually, if you do a lot of development
<ppisati> fairuz: try a lot of different kernels etcetc
<ppisati> fairuz: you should better modify boot.scr or preEnv.txt to boot an alternate uImage
<ppisati> fairuz: when the board reboot stop at the boot loader prompt
<ppisati> fairuz: and tell it to use tour alternate boot.scr/preEnv.txt
<ppisati> fairuz: this way if your new kernel is borked
<fairuz> Oh ok. Sounds like what I do with u-boot +  Android kernel
<ppisati> fairuz: you just boot with the original boot.scr/preEnv.txt and original uImage
<ppisati> fairuz: but this is left as an exxrcise to the reader :)
<fairuz> So just wondering if Ubuntu have additional work for new kernels
 * ppisati will probably describe that too next time
<fairuz> So it is easy!
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> Thanks ppisati!
<fairuz> My problem is that I thought /boot is the first partition.
<ppisati> fairuz: nope, it's not
<ppisati> fairuz: w just install the kernel there
<ppisati> fairuz: and flash-kernel pick it up from there to create the uImage
<ppisati> fairuz: and copy it to the vfat partition at the beginning of the sd card
<fairuz> Ohh
<ppisati> fairuz: but after that, /boot is totally useless during the real boot
<fairuz> it make sense now
<fairuz> since uImage is a stripped version of vmlinux right?
<ppisati> not stripped, mangled
<ppisati> actually it has only 64bytes more than a normal vmlinuz IIRC
<fairuz> What does mangled means?
<ppisati> it has an header at the beginning
<fairuz> It's bigger?
<fairuz> ok
<henrix> brendand: hi! do you have any news on bug #1063856?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063856 in linux "[Dell Studio XPS 13] X in failsafe mode after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063856
<brendand> henrix, no. the lab is in montreal
<henrix> brendand: yeah, but i thought that today you would be able to reboot the box with currently released kernel
<brendand> henrix - the problem is i only have ssh access. i tried to reboot the system but it has not come back up. i'll need to get in touch with the engineer in montreal
<henrix> brendand: ah, right. :)
<henrix> brendand: please let me know when you're able to do that.
<ppisati> crap, they just cancelled my return flight from barcrelona
<ppisati> ...
<apw> ppisati, heh was that with lufthansa or something?
<apw> ppisati, this omap3 set for Q, what is the symptoms if we don't apply it for trying to do an install; it is sounding like boot failures?
<apw> bjf, henrix, this is special -- linux-lts-backport-oneiric has released to -updates before its linux in oneiric, and the latter is where we do all the testing no ?
<henrix> apw: i believe they are both tested
<henrix> apw: at least both tracking bugs have the testing tasks
<apw> henrix, ok that good then
<ppisati> apw: they sais AZ something, now i've two options: either i'm rerouted around or i take a direct at 20:00 in the evening
<ppisati> ufff
<apw> direct always sounds better, you may as well sit in a coffee shop beforehand
<ppisati> yeah
<ppisati> apw: the bug is not a fatal for boot, but the board is a bit useless later on
<ppisati> apw: since without usb you loose nic, and every i/o options except for the serial console
<apw> ppisati, suspected as much, ok so its pretty important for release
<ppisati> apw: well, no one really used that hw since at least July so if we defer it i'm not against it
<apw> ppisati, gotcha
 * henrix -> food
<rtg> apw, you gonna fix the bugs in '[PATCH 1/4] efi: Add support for a UEFI variable filesystem' pointed out by Tetsuo ?
<ppisati> brb
<apw> rtg, looking at them indeed, what a piece of crap code
<rtg> apw, :)
<apw> rtg, those seems to be the tip of the iceburg too
 * apw hates efi
 * rtg hates the enforcer syntax.
<apw> rtg, does not supprise me, it does hard things, so it is hard to understand
<rtg> apw, ppisati's patch is wrong, but I can't figure out the right syntax. I want something like 'flavour omap & !exists CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM', don't I ?
<apw> ok so this is only on armh and omap
<rtg> apw, omap is built for both armel and armhf
<apw> its mean to say just arm there
<rtg> apw, But I don't want this rule enforced for all arm flavours, only omap
<apw> indeed , and you only want it if you have the other variabled
<apw> ppisati, which variables are the ones which exist on omap only
<apw> rtg, as in yes you are right it is too liberal
<rtg> apw, I'm just gonna NAK the enforcer patch and make him figure it out.
<apw> ack
<apw> rtg, waht i want to say for that enforcer rule is: ((flavour omap &/ value CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM n & value CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM n) | true)
<apw> rtg, but we don't have a true
<rtg> back in a bit
<apw> rtg, ppisati, i have replied with a tested snippet
<ppisati> apw: i'll take a look
<rtg> apw, that is a frustratingly obtuse syntax
<apw> rtg, i challenge you to maintain the flexibility and complexity of the rules, and simplify the syntax
<rtg> yeah, right. I'll get right on that.
<apw> rtg, i cannot deny you need to be stone cold sober, and have your glasses on, to have a hope of understanding it
<rtg> or be well coffeed
<apw> that can nonly help
<apw> i generate mine by testing using genconfigs, its the only way to be sure
<rtg> apw, what does '&/' mean ?
<apw> that is & /, and means and primarily, but means if you fail after this, fail everything
<apw> this allows us to say
<apw> (arch armel &/ value FOO 10) | value FOO 20
<apw> and it mean what you think it means
<apw> ie it does not allow FOO == 20 on armel
<apw> it literally means if you succeed arch armel, then wahtver follows is the result don't try any other paths
<apw> it is known as the cut operator, cutting the search short
<apw>                         printk("VFS: Busy inodes after unmount of %s. "
<apw>                            "Self-destruct in 5 seconds.  Have a nice day...\n",
<apw> quality error messages
<pgraner> rtg, apw, have you guys seen probs with intel wifi not coming back after suspend? This only happens to me when I let the battery run down and it puts itself to sleep. Upon resume no wifi, lspci shows it, but the commandline tools nor NM will see it
<pgraner> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<rtg> pgraner, I've had more problems with DNS resolution not working, but wifi is definitely connected.
<pgraner> rtg, happens everytime without fail
<rtg> pgraner, so normal suspend when the battery is good works OK ?
<pgraner> rtg, yep, if I suspend from either the indication or by using pm-suspend, wait a few hit the pwer button it works.
<rtg> pgraner, I wonder if you lose the EC when it suspends for lack of battery
<rtg> pgraner, doesn't user space do a hibernate when the battery dies ?
<pgraner> rtg, If I let is just sit and have the battery run down it goes to sleep and when I go to wake it up... no wifi, just a blank signal indicator
<pgraner> rtg, in the "power" prefs, I have "when critically low do" and the drop down is blank
<pgraner> so I'm not sure what its doing
<rtg> neither am I
<rtg> pgraner, I assume you are resuming _after_ plugging in the power ? Is there anything in dmesg that indicates wifi hates you ?
<pgraner> rtg, not that I can see
<apw> pgraner, have you tried rfkill on off cycle
<apw> and have you looked to see if rfkill the command says anything is off ?
<rtg> yeah, this feels kind of BIOS like...
<pgraner> apw, yes and no joy
<pgraner> apw, no I haven't queried rfkill but I will let me get the box into that state
<apw> ok
<diwic> I guess r will use kernel 3.8, right? Seems to line up well with the release?
<ogasawara> diwic: I suspect so, although haven't given it a whole lot of thought yet
<ogasawara> diwic: it does seem to line up nicely, ie likely to come out beginning of march
<diwic> ogasawara, thanks
<apw> smb, rtg, ok that linux-meta update got rejected, depending on an transitional package; i will fix
<smb> apw, Hm ok... do you then have to depend on both amd64 and the i386 version?
<apw> yeah
<smb> Oh well... :/ Not sure why those need the architecture in the name while  grub-pc does not
<jgriffith> smb: Ping
<smb> jgriffith, yep?
<jgriffith> smb: Hey ya.. just saw your note
<jgriffith> smb: Yeah, I'd be happy to go through devstack setup with you
<jgriffith> smb: It's pretty straightforward, using virtualbox and a clean 12.04 server install
<smb> jdstrand, I guess what I meant is, is it easy enough to write down in the bug report. Then I also have a place to go back whenever I need my memory refreshed. ;)
<smb> err jgriffith ^
<jgriffith> smb: Sure, I'll just reference the devstack page probably
<jgriffith> smb: Then mabye a modified script you can loop through
<jgriffith> smb: I'll update it on the bug report 
<smb> jgriffith, Sure, sounds good. Anything that saves me the time to dig out things on my own is highly appreciated. :)
<jgriffith> smb: Cool, I'll get it update this morning.  Thanks!!!
<smb> jgriffith, Thank you. I hope this will help into getting it reproduced in a way that allows to research it better
<jgriffith> smb: That makes two of us :)
<jgriffith> smb: I really appreciate the effort on this, I know it's a pain to try and repro
<smb> jgriffith, It makes it hard to find out what is wrong when it fails to be wrong on testing. And neither it is very verbose on failing.
<jgriffith> smb: Yeah, even worse when I finally got in the state where it failed consistently it locked the system up so I couldn't get ANY info :(
<smb> Right
<smb> caribou, Are you aware that the crash version in Quantal does not work on a Quantal crashdump? (cannot resolve xtime) Or is that an OPP?
<caribou> smb: I thought I had tested it, lemme check
<smb> caribou, I sort of just did (with an updated 64bit machine). So at least on the good news side the crashdump side does work. ;)
<caribou> smb: which version of crash did you use ? Quantal has 5.1.6, Debian/Sid has 6.0.6 and upstream is now at 6.1.0
<caribou> smb: I never use our own package, it fails most of the time. I install Sid's version
<smb> caribou, 5.1.6 of course (which is what we ship) 
<smb> caribou, You know that dog food thing, do you? :)
<caribou> smb: sure does, which is why I'm starting to wonder how I could participate in having a more recent version for us too
<smb> caribou, I guess in the same manner I would have to. Find out who sponsored it last time and coordinate a merge from debian at least... It is sometimes a bit annoying because you have everything prepared and then review takes ages and by that time Debian is on the next version...
<smb> caribou, I mainly asked you right now because I was assuming you might have some relations there already as you were with kdump and that seems all going into the same direction
<caribou> smb: I thought there was an 'automagic' import from Sid. 
<caribou> smb: at least this is what happened for makedumpfile in Quantal that has the version that I packaged (1.4.4)
<caribou> smb: but maybe this is because crash is in Universe
<smb> caribou, It seems only if it is really simple. Probably we find it on the list of "those are hard)
<caribou> smb: I'll look into this. that would facilitate my work 
<caribou> smb: I'll create a bug for this
<smb> caribou, I use it a lot too, but I am not sure I would have the time. Thanks, could you subscribe me to it? Then I keep track
<caribou> smb: should I assign it to myself ?
<smb> caribou, If you say you want to do work on it, I would say yes
<smb> caribou, btw, there is a section on the merge-o-matic https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<caribou> smb: well, everytime I open a bug, it seems to fade into oblivion so I'm having doubts
<smb> caribou, Yeah, that seems to be the fate for the request I made for it (bug 1054200)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054200 in crash "Pick some upstream patches for Xen" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054200
<caribou> smb: there is current discussion about Xen/crash on the ML currently
<smb> caribou, Daniel Kieper had submitted some updates which sounded like going into 6.0.9 upstream. At that time I was not aware of the quantal problem
<caribou> smb: yeah, they're the ones I'm talking about
<caribou> smb: gotta step out for a few minutes, biab
<smb> caribou, Yeah, I just picked them and applied them to our current version. They are not needed if moving to the upstream version, but we normally only go for what is in Debian
<smb> So when only merging for Debian they would be still useful.
<jgriffith> smb: Haha... testing a script I wrote for you to run on this and it hit the problem and hung my system
<smb> jgriffith, Sounds quite successful then :D
<jgriffith> smb: We can only hope :)
 * ppisati goes out for a bit
<jgriffith> smb: Ok, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/cinder/+bug/1023755 with the info
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1023755 in linux "Precise kernel locks up while dd to /dev/mapper files > 1Gb (was: Unable to delete volume)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jgriffith> smb: Let me know if you run into any glitches (other than the one we want
<smb> jgriffith, Sure. Thanks. I will give it a try later (or at least tomorrow morning)
<jgriffith> smb: cool
<alexbligh> I, we are having a problem where we can accidentally DoS a Precise kernel. zcatting a large file (a precise image is good) into /tmp is enough to completely block any mysql or postgres writes for several minutes. We see (e.g.) "INFO: task mysqld:1358 blocked for more than 120 seconds." in the kernel logs. We have even got write DMA error messages and system hangs. This is reproducible on 2 different type of hardware.This is on kernel
<alexbligh>  3.2.9-29-generic. Any ideas what this might be before I go and stick it in lanchpad etc.? I suspect it's a local DoS opportunity at the very least.
<alexbligh> we think zcat to something on disk kills it, but zcat to /dev/null doesn't kill it. Looks like writes starving reads horribly or something.
<alexbligh> And you can do this as an unprivilged user (essentially hang any daemon on the system). A single mysql 'UPDATE' call will hang for the duration of the zcat. Postgres is the same.
<alexbligh> This did not happen on (e.g.) Natty-backports kernel under Lucid.
<apw> alexbligh, what is your ioscheduler on that system?  we have seem similar issues on servers using cfq on quantal, which led us to change the elevator there
<alexbligh> apw, it's whatever the default is. Let me check.
<apw> i would think for your use case deadline would be more approprate regardless
<alexbligh> CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y
<alexbligh> CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y
<alexbligh> CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y
<alexbligh> CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y
<apw> alexbligh, yeah ask the system which one it is using
<alexbligh> (remind me how I tell what one is actualy running)
<smb> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<alexbligh> root@extility-qa-test:~# cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<alexbligh> noop deadline [cfq] 
 * apw comes back with the same paste
<alexbligh> :-)
<apw> alexbligh, do try switching it to deadline, and see if it is reproducible any more
<apw> you can echo into that same file
<alexbligh> just testing now.
<apw> alexbligh, when you say you are getting dma errors, is that from VMs hosted on the machine with cfq as its filesystem?
<apw> as its elevator?
<alexbligh> apw, scheduler change makes things much better.
<alexbligh> apw, no this is nothing to do with VMs
<alexbligh> no VMs at all
<alexbligh> control plane machine, running just database, and the occasional zcat
<apw> DMA errors do not seem to be something that a scheduler change could cause or not cause
<alexbligh> apw, that's what I thought, which is why they went to change the hard disk, and then replicated on other systems.
<alexbligh> Let me find you the exact error
<apw> but cirtianly we have seem some cases of writes starving reads with cfq
<alexbligh> Oct  9 09:10:26 extility-qa-test kernel: [69443.840122] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<alexbligh> Oct  9 09:10:26 extility-qa-test kernel: [69443.840243] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
<alexbligh> Oct  9 09:10:26 extility-qa-test kernel: [69443.840337] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:00:00:20:d4/00:04:0b:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 524288 out
<apw> which is contrary to its name
<alexbligh> And then the next time, kernel panic with:
<alexbligh> sd 2: 0: 0 : 0 [sda] Unhandled error code 
<alexbligh> Result Host byte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVE_OK
<apw> so t
<apw> so those, don't seem likely to be elevator indeed
<alexbligh> apw, actually we've just got it to do the same on the deadline scheduler. Seems to be less bad.
<apw> alexbligh, i would expect deadline to eliminate the 120s delay hangs, but the other stuff i'd expect to be real
<alexbligh> (the same is completely starving mysql so a single update takes an infinite amount of time)
<apw> well if you have lost an IO like that, i'd assume all bets are off on it ever continuing
<alexbligh> it's been rebooted and reinstalled from scratch since then!
<alexbligh> apparently only one of the hardware platforms is producing the write dma errors (multiple times, multiple installs from CD).
<alexbligh> both are showing the 120 second hangs
<apw> ok, then i'd be suspicious of real h/w issues with the DMA error
<alexbligh> The h/w platform that does NOT produce any write DMA errors is the one I'm playing with
<alexbligh> that produces hangs on both deadline and cfq.
<apw> the 120s hangs, did we say deadline eliminated, or only helped with those
<alexbligh> I agree I am sceptical about the platform reporting write errors.
<alexbligh> apw, helps, but does not eliminate.
<alexbligh> local DoS still very possible.
<apw> how much memory has this node, and have you tuned your dirty memory on it?
<alexbligh> apw, 8G RAM. We've done no tuning bar whatever Precise does on a default install
<apw> alexbligh, i would be suspicious your dirty ratio is too high, be worth checking
<apw> as that job is emitting dirty memory at a huge rate and presumably hammering the disk into the ground
<alexbligh> you mean /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio
<apw> that or its brother yes
<alexbligh> root@extility-qa-test:~# cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio 
<alexbligh> 20
<alexbligh> with deadline scheduler running any mysql command takes about 11 seconds, rather than hanging indefinitely.
<alexbligh> root@extility-qa-test:~# cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio 
<alexbligh> 10
<apw> which is pretty much what i would expect with such a huge write load on the disks
<apw> if i am remembering right this is 20% of RAM, so 20% of 8G which essentially can be fulled and then dumped as a group when the next sync hits
<apw> onto the disk queue all at once, probabally that is rather high
<alexbligh> Well the image(s) we pull down are 20G or more.
<alexbligh> So it's always going to fill x% of RAM for any value of X.
<apw> right, so your machine will let you fill 20% of ram before it'll really start doing anything about it, then it will drop the lot on the disk and say "hey deal with this"
<apw> alexbligh, yes, but the point is the cuplprit doesn't get penalised until it hits the 20% of ram mark
<apw> it won't stop till then, after then it becomes synchronous wrt its own backlog
<apw> and cannot make things any worse, but things may be tooo bad by then
<apw> it is normal to tune dirty ratio to your workload, amongst other things
<alexbligh> apw, so I should make them lower? That doesn't make a huge amount of sense as even when zcat has been running for many minutes (and presumably passed this threshold) it's still causing problems.
<apw> no it is only synchronous when there is more than 20% outstanding in your scenario, which is what
<alexbligh> My confusion is that we don't hit this issue on Lucid AT ALL. EVER. with exactly the same values.
<alexbligh> using cfq!
<apw> so it is either broken, or possibly, more efficient such as we can get into these scenarios
<alexbligh> (hardware guys report since they've changed the hard disks out they can't get the DMA error thing so I think that's a bogon).
<apw> but i would also check the dirty ratio on the lucid box, to see if the default is the same ther
<alexbligh> Have done. It is.
<apw> ok so with this kind of write load, what is the average mqsql latency doing the same requests
<alexbligh> It's 3.0.0-15-server #26~lucid1-Ubuntu on the Lucid box, which is I think natty-backports.
<apw> thats and oneiric kernel isn't it?
<alexbligh> With cfq, over 120 seconds for any query. With deadline, between 0 and 11.
<alexbligh> yeah it might be oneiric-backports, sorry.
<apw> ok, and on lucid
<apw> which is likely deadline isn't it ?
<apw> the default used to differ for server kernels
<alexbligh> Let me start again. Everything is CFQ, 20 and 10 in the vm dirty_ things
<apw> so lucid is not a server kernel then
<alexbligh> With lucid OS running Oneiric backports kernel, we have only tested CFQ and we get less than a second latency
<apw> oh i see, its L + O kernel, against P with P kernel
<alexbligh> With Precise OS running the default kernel, we havve tested CFQ and get >120 seconds, and Deadline and get between 0 and 11 seconds.
<alexbligh> Yeah - we moved to O-backports for better h/w compatibility.
<rtg> arges, are you on gomeisa ?
<arges> rtg, yes
<alexbligh> Oneiric kernel (working one) is linux-image-3.0.0-15-server 3.0.0-15.26~lucid1 (I suspect -26 works fine and just no one has rebooted the box I'm looking at)
<apw> alexbligh, that sounds bust indeed.  i guess we need a bug, and someti
<apw> something we can run to repro it
<alexbligh> Precise is:
<alexbligh> ii  linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic         3.2.0-29.46                    Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<alexbligh> though I am now wondering why that's not -server (we are just cutting over to Precise).
<alexbligh> OK will put a bug in LP
<alexbligh> Is -server much different scheduler wise?
<apw> -server is an alias for -generic in P
<alexbligh> apw, well it's not that then!
<brendand> henrix, i got to reboot with the older kernel and the xorg failsafe log wasn't there
<brendand> henrix, then i reinstalled the -proposed kernel and it's also not created
<brendand> henrix, trying another test run to reproduce it
<henrix> brendand: hmm... so it was some sort of transient thing
<henrix> brendand: thanks for the update
<brendand> henrix - maybe. let's see if the next test run is clean
<henrix> brendand: maybe you can take a look at the /var/log/apt logs, to see if some error occurred during installation.
 * henrix is not sure if these logs are wiped during testing
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<alexbligh> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1064521
<ubot2> alexbligh: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x91e6fac> bug 1064521 not found
<alexbligh> I marked it as a security vulnerability because TBH it is I think.
<alexbligh> Which means ubot2 can't find it.
<alexbligh> Was that the right thing to do?
<apw> someone will get it to us when they have reviewed it
<alexbligh> apw, thamks
 * ppisati -> EOD
<mdeslaur> I've made bug 1064521 public, since it got described here anyway
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064521 in linux "Kernel I/O scheduling writes starving reads, local DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064521
<ogasawara> rtg: I probably missed the memo, are the arm chroots for gomeisa being rebuilt?
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 16th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<rtg_> ogasawara, hmm, lemme check.
<rtg_> ogasawara, they do appear to be missing. perhaps I wrecked them when I was experimenting with the android chroot
<alexbligh1> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1064521
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1064521 in linux "Kernel I/O scheduling writes starving reads, local DoS" [Undecided,New]
<rtg_> ogasawara, rebuilding chroots on gomeisa. you're happier abusing tangerine anyways.
 * rtg_ -> lunch
 * smb -> EOD
<kkaaj> Does the Ubuntu Kernel PPA also contain source packages? I can't find the linux-source package here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.7-precise/. Is it somewhere else?
<rtg> kkaaj, its built from one of the branches in git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<kkaaj> rtg, and only the three patches from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.7-precise/ are applied?
<rtg> kkaaj, yep
<kkaaj> Oh, 0001-base-packaging.patch is 7.6M big. :-)
<rtg> kkaaj, its all debian packaging
<kkaaj> How big is a clone of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git?
<kkaaj> Or maybe I can directly use https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.3.7.tar.bz2 with the patches from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.7-precise/?
<rtg> kkaaj, likely
<kkaaj> rtg, I will try that. Thank you!
<rtg> rtg@salmon:~/linux$ du -sh linux-stable/
<rtg> 682M	linux-stable/
<kkaaj> Will precise get a 3.3 kernel? Or will it stick with 3.2?
<rtg> kkaaj, there will be an LTS kernel for Precise that is a backported 3.7. You can get linux-lts-quantal from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport
<rtg> ogasawara, are you happy with Ubuntu-3.5.0-17.28 ? I'm about to fire it up to the LTS PPA.
<ogasawara> rtg: yep, pushed to master and uploaded.  still need to rebase master-next.
<rtg> ogasawara, ack
<ogasawara> rtg: we've had a request to get ti-omap4 and armadaxp rebased to it as well.
<ogasawara> rtg: I figure we can get ti-omap4 rebased, but might need to nudge ike about armadaxp
<rtg> ogasawara, you wanna do ti-omap4 ? I have a guest showing up soon.
<ogasawara> rtg: yep, I can do that
<rtg> ogasawara, thanks
<rtg> ogasawara, gomeisa arm chroots look like they are back in business.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, thanks.
<apw> ogasawara, lowlatency is done and up
<apw> ogasawara, linux-signed is in
<ogasawara> apw: ack, thanks
<rtg> still building ti-omap4.
<rtg> that is a giant rebase.
 * rtg -> EOD
<bjf> ogasawara, about?
<ogasawara> bjf: yep, what's up
<bjf> ogasawara, can you mumble?
<ogasawara> bjf: just a sec
<infinity> I can haz linux-meta-ti-omap4 to go with that linux-ti-omap4 in proposed?
<infinity> ogasawara: ^
<doko> ogasawara, rtg, apw: can you commit to start r with 3.6 headers?
<ogasawara> infinity: yep, prepping it now and will upload
<infinity> ogasawara: Less than three.
<ogasawara> doko: our ubuntu-r repo is already based on 3.6, so we should be able to commit to that.  I'll discuss with rt and apw tomorrow so we're all on the same page.
<ogasawara> infinity: uploaded
<infinity> ogasawara: Danke.
<ogasawara> doko: oops, I misspoke, our ubuntu-r repo is rebased to v3.7-rc1 already.  so you'd prefer if we start with an initial v3.6 upload rather than v3.7 based?
<doko> ogasawara, no, that fine
<ogasawara> doko: ok great
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-10
<bizhanMona> HI I like to use a Jtag to debug a kernel driver for a PCIe board we build in house, does anyone knows how to use Jtag with ubuntu? thx
<brendand> henrix_, ping
 * apw yawns
<henrix> brendand: pong
<brendand> henrix, i decided this is a transient issue
 * smb gets more coffee
<brendand> henrix, we can't reproduce it
<henrix> brendand: ok, great. thanks for the update
<henrix> brendand: so, you're closing the bug, right?
<brendand> henrix, yeah. i guess to invalid
<henrix> ack
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone remind me why deadline scheduler is used in quantal instead of cfq?
<alexbligh> hrw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1008400
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1008400 in linux "Ubuntu server uses CFQ scheduler instead of deadline" [Medium,In progress]
<alexbligh> inter alia
<hrw> thx 
 * henrix -> brb
<rtg> any thoughts on why this doesn't always work ? 'schroot --list --all|grep ^session|sed 's/^session://'|while read s;do sudo schroot -f -e --chroot=$s; done'
<rtg> seems that session teardown is racy. udev is just too quick.
<Daviey> is cking around?
<rtg> Daviey, he's out for the week
<Daviey> Sounds very unbritish, but ok
<Daviey> (thanks)
<doko> apw, rtg: I see that the x32 support was reverted for quantal. will it be re-enabled for r?
<apw> doko, should be, it may even already be
<apw> doko, it was causing graphics regressions of all things
<doko> apw, generally, or just on certain hardware?
<apw> i belive it was a specific subset, jsalisbury which h/w wsa affected by X32
<rtg> apw, doko: an asus platform IIRC
<doko> thanks, so I can probably just re-enable it locally
<rtg> apw, I've disabled CONFIG_X86_X32 for R on the theory that it enables functionality that we are not actually using (except for doko)
<doko> rtg: we still have the x32 spec. I'll see how far the debian guys are with it
<rtg> apw, so there is a bug on this schroot thing. at least I'm not the only one seeing it: bug #917339
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917339 in schroot "10mount: umount: /<<CHROOT>>/dev: device is busy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917339
<smoser> apw, https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/linux.kernel/QYDb9t1Bs1c/1ob8Ev9k4PUJ ("overlayfs and inotify") got no responses?
<apw> smoser, nope, they are not the most responsive of upstreams are they
<smoser> i just would have thought that it would be a larger sticking point.
<apw> smoser, indeed
<smoser> i just lost the better part of an hour wondering why upstart didn't recognize my new job in /etc/
<smoser> er.. /etc/init/
<apw> i detect a significant amount of fingers in ears in response
<apw> i have mostly working patches for one possible approach, which closes most of the holes in inotify
<apw> but we're never going to be able to make tail -f work in its current form
<smoser> now that i think about this, i'm really surprised that overlayroot (http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2012/08/introducing-overlayroot-overlayfs.html) works as well as it does.
<apw> indeed
 * rtg reboots tangerine in frustration
<rtg> back in a bit
<jsalisbury> apw, looking for which h/w
<utlemming> kernel team....for 12.10 it looks like hv_storesc was removed from the linux-image-extra package's initrd modules. Was this an intentions change? Before it was in the linux-image-virtual-extra package for 12.04. 
<jsalisbury> apw, this was the bug regarding CONFIG_X86_X32: bug 1041883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041883 in linux "Recent patch to asus-wmi module makes system unbootable" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041883
<apw> utlemming, cirtainly nothing recently was deliberatly changed
<utlemming> apw: k, isn't kernel freeze tomorrow? 
<apw> no it was last week
<apw> final freeze is tommorrow
<utlemming> and what about getting this in as a emergency? Azure is busted with out this. MS finally got us logs that shows that the initrd lacks the drivers. 
<apw> how long have we known there was an issue?
<utlemming> we have know there was an issue since beta-1, but were unable to get any logs to prove the issue. 
<apw> and we are hearing about it today for the first time ?
<utlemming> to be frank, there was nothing to prove until we got the logs back. 
<apw> well the code in the kernel to include that module is the same in both p and q
<apw> whats the bug number
<apw> utlemming, ok this module is in the normal packages
<apw> -rw-r--r-- root/root     25008 2012-10-08 15:19 ./lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/hv_storvsc.ko
<apw> not in -extras, but in the main linux-image package as you need it for virtual hosts
<rtg> therefore in -virtual
<apw> indeed
<utlemming> apw, rtg: sorry, I mispoke
<utlemming> bug 1065070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065070 in linux-meta "hv_storesc driver has been removed from the linux-image-virtual-extra initird module list" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065070
<apw> so if this is a bug in anything then this is perhaps initramfs-tools
<apw> rtg am looking at it
<alexbligh> apw, can I pick your brains on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1064521 please?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1064521 in linux "Kernel I/O scheduling writes starving reads, local DoS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> alexbligh, you can ask, i am running round like a headless chicken on release things so may be vague
<alexbligh> apw, ok we've given you a script to test this. Switching to deadline scheduler makes mysql updates take 11 seconds per update (average) rather than hanging indefinitely. Any ideas on how to advance on that? Worth trying ionice? Switching to qunatal kernel? Where should we go from here?
<apw> alexbligh, the logical next step is to make a test rig and go on a bisect hunt for where it was introduced, between o and p
<apw> alexbligh, probabally using the mainline builds if one is lucky enough to be able to boot them
<alexbligh> apw, if you had to guess, would you guess this was a mainline kernel regression rather than a difference in the way (say) the Ubuntu kernel is compiled? (different options etc.) - I am wondering whether there are other things other than change of elevator between O and P.
<apw> i am not aware of anything, but you could switch to a mainline kernel at the same base patch level as your P kernel (see /proc/version_signature) to tell if it is an ubuntu patch issue
<alexbligh> apw, I meant more a different config option (brought about by the demise of -server)
<apw> there really was only the elevator in difference which is why we collapsed them, as that is configuraable at run time
<alexbligh> apw, do you know off hand whether there is any ionice type thing we can use to work around this? We are in control of the zcat.
<apw> it would be worth trying making it 'idle' priority to see if this helps any
<alexbligh> apw, so (a) retest mainline kernels, (b) try ionice (workaround for me, but not for everyone), (c) try quantal and see if already fixed (from mainline) there? Is there enough info in the bug?
<apw> alexbligh, i would yes test O level mainlnie and P level mainline kernels, if they show the same bracket good bad, then you can use the inbeween releeases to manually bisect for the regression
<apw> the mainline archive should have builds for any tag linus produces
<apw> and for all the stable updates too
<apw> and also i would confirm if the O kernel works as expected on the P userspace
<apw> so confirm its kernel triggered not mysql level or something
<alexbligh> apw, good plan. In case you were wondering, we have an end-of-month release too :-)
<alexbligh> apw, doubt it's mysql, as it affects postgres too :-)
<apw> indeed, but one has to be methodical
 * ppisati -> gym
<alexbligh> apw, ok, thanks, that's helpful.
<alexbligh> apw, so is 3.2.0-31-generic 3.2.28 (per /proc/versioninfo) the same as 3.2.28-precise (in the mainline build archive) or the same as 3.2.31? I think it's the latter.
<alexbligh> s/versioninfo/version_signature/
<apw> its the same as 3.2.28 in mainline
<apw> -31 is the abi number
 * smb -> errand
<alexbligh> apw, thx
<jsalisbury> apw, rtg, it seems the amd64 mainline kernel is not building: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.6-quantal/
<jsalisbury> apw, rtg, it also fails to build with the mainline-build-one script.  I'm looking into that now for clues.
<apw> jsalisbury, fails how, with an error, or does nothing
<rtg> make: *** No rule to make target `build-generic-pae'.  Stop
<jsalisbury> apw, nothing is posted for v3.5.6 on our mainline builds page.  
<apw> rtg, that is normal, as we do not have pae any more
<jsalisbury> rtg, that one is ok I beleive.  I've seen it for a while
<apw> but we do in older releases
<apw> we do it last for safety
<jsalisbury> apw, I'm capturing the output from a mainline-build-one run right now.  I'll be able to review it shortly for errors.
<apw> jsalisbury, ok this is something i have done to the main kernel build
<jsalisbury> apw, ok
<apw> give me a bit
<jsalisbury> apw, ok, thanks!
<apw> jsalisbury, i have pushed a commit to quantal master-next, could you update your quantal head
<apw> and see if that builds for you
<jsalisbury> apw, will do
<apw> (as the mainline builds publl the build engine from quantal in this case)
<jsalisbury> Did that update this repository on tangerine: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git
<herton> apw, jsalisbury:
<herton> handoff=`dd if="/home/apw/COD/linux/debian/linux-image-3.5.6-030506-generic/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.6-030506-generic" bs=1 skip=514 count=6 2>/dev/null | od -s | awk '($1 == 0 && $2 == 25672 && $3 == 21362 && $4 >= 523) { print "GOOD" }'`; \
<herton>         [ "$handoff" = "GOOD" ] && \
<herton>                 cp -p /home/apw/COD/linux/debian/linux-image-3.5.6-030506-generic/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.6-030506-generic \
<herton>                         /home/apw/COD/linux/debian/linux-image-3.5.6-030506-signed/3.5.6-030506.201210071308/vmlinuz-3.5.6-030506-generic.efi
<herton> make: *** [install-generic] Error 1
<jsalisbury> apw, if not, I can add a git remote somewhere else
<herton> I had this same problems on my builds
<apw> herton, yes i've fixed that
<apw> i hope :)
<herton> apw, yep, I used your fix :)
<apw> jsalisbury, it updates like every hour i think
<jsalisbury> apw, is there a link to the master.next repo ?  I can point there
<apw> its on zinc
<jsalisbury> apw, cool, thanks
 * herton -> errand
 * rtg -> lunch
 * rtg -> EOD
<slangasek> apw, jsalisbury: hi, bug #1065263 for your UEFI enjoyment
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065263 in linux "wrong stride for efifb on some systems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065263
<mjg59> That patch will only help if you're using the kernel EFI stub
<mjg59> Otherwise you'll need equivalent code in grub
<slangasek> yeah, cjwatson and I were just working through that :)
<slangasek> mjg59: so you guys haven't pushed a patch for grub for this?
<mjg59> And also the equivalent of the other patch for the kernel whose title I can't remember
<mjg59> slangasek: No, we're using the kernel stub
<slangasek> mjg59: hmm, I think I've lost track of y'all's implementation.  shim->grub2->kernel stub?  or shim->kernel stub?
 * slangasek gets everyone on the same channel :)
<slangasek> mjg59: so we do have signed kernels bopping about now, precisely due to your advice about the quirking
<slangasek> mjg59: but we need both the signed kernel (w/ efi kernel stub) and the above patch to get to efifb playing nice, correct?
<mjg59> shim->grub2->kernel
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> There may be one other patch as well
<slangasek> ok
<mjg59> "X86: Improve GOP detection in the EFI boot stub"
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> mjg59: so stgraber has just tested our boot path with Lenovo's SB implementation; turns out that when LoadImage fails there, it doesn't fail silently, but pops an error message that requires the user to acknowledge (press return)
<slangasek> mjg59: have you guys run into this?
<mjg59> slangasek: Oh for the love of christ
<stgraber> mjg59: http://www.stgraber.org/download/DSC02669.JPG
<mjg59> slangasek: No we hadn't
<cjwatson> As usual there's nothing especially useful in the UEFI spec to forbid this stupid behaviour
<cjwatson> (Although this behaviour is to some extent inference on our part)
<mjg59> Yeah ok so the easiest thing to do there is to flip the order in shim
<cjwatson> I wonder if we need the LoadImage path at all
<slangasek> well, I guess the shim isn't currently checking db only dbx?
<slangasek> but yeah, I wonder if it should just skip LoadImage entirely
<mjg59> slangasek: Yeah
<mjg59> slangasek: Checking db as well as dbx would avoid it
<mjg59> Meanwhile the LF have just done something stupid and dumb and stupid
<slangasek> cjwatson: so, should I make elmo cry by revving shim, or do we have other priorities I should be worrying about at the moment?
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> this is in principle release-notable, since you can still boot
<cjwatson> even though the release note would be horrible
<slangasek> you can still boot a signed kernel, anyway
<slangasek> from what stgraber saw, you couldn't boot an unsigned kernel
<stgraber> yeah, the part where I can't boot an unsigned kernel from grub is still kinda weird, not sure if it's related to the first problem at all :)
<slangasek> possibly because the firmware has lost its mind by that point and can't display the confirmation message
<slangasek> stgraber: I expect it is the same issue, because we try to call LoadImage for the kernel too
<slangasek> which obviously fails for an unsigned kernel
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> it should call shim_verify first
<slangasek> oh, does it?
<cjwatson> the LoadImage bit is only in init_grub
<cjwatson> it's not in shim's verify protocol handler
<slangasek> ah, ok then
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, it's easy enough to reverse the order of the check in shim; I could do that and aim it at quantal-proposed?
<cjwatson> if you're comfortable doing that, sure
<cjwatson> and make elmo's day a little bit worse
<mjg59> Yeah can't say I'm unhappy that we've ended up slipping by a month
<jsalisbury> slangasek, thanks :-)
<slangasek> mjg59: proposed patch for shim sent your way; would appreciate it if you could spare the time to eyeball it before we go pushing an MS signature on it
<mjg59> slangasek: Thanks
<mjg59> slangasek: It'll be tomorrow before I check, if that's ok?
<slangasek> mjg59: yeah; I think we can hold off on pushing this to MS until then
<slangasek> I'll get the package uploaded in any case
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-11
<jibel> smb, I'm still affected by bug 1021471 with kernel 3.5.0-17.28 and lxc
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021471 in linux "clone() hang when creating new network namespace (dmesg show unregister_netdevice: waiting for lo to become free. Usage count = 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021471
<smb> jibel, And you are not using wl?
<jibel> smb, just by creating a new container and shutting it down with poweroff from inside the container
<jibel> smb, no, r8169
<smb> jibel, and the count is 2? I did try to do the same you did in my tests and those worked
<jibel> smb, count is 1
<smb> jibel, Then I think it sounds like a similar thing that Clint still sees
<jibel> smb, thne this is the log I get when I try to start a container http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272737/
<jibel> smb, do you want another report ?
<smb> jibel, I would suggest you and him get in touch. Not sure he already filed the new bug report or not. And you could get the debugging kernel from my people page.
<smb> Well the hung task is because of the net namespace not being cleaned in some way. That seems to be the same
<smb> jibel, At least it seems to be related with certain drivers or net hw. As Clint said he would have no problems when not using wl (not sure what he was using instead from my head)
<jibel> smb, I talked to him yesterday evening and he had not fully tested the latest kernel and didn't filed a new bug report. 
<jibel> smb, he's using b43
<smb> jibel, So then feel free to go ahead and create one and let him know.
<jibel> smb, ack, thanks. 
<smb> jibel, debug kernel would be the smb2 at people:~smb/clonetst
<smb> It is not the latest but close enough
<jibel> ok, I'll give it a try
<smb> jibel, I expect it to break in the same way but be more verbose on it. So a syslog from that boot is telling a bit more
<smb> jibel, One thing would be of interest. Are you using ipv6 in some way (beyond the stuff that basically always is there)
<smb> cd
<jibel> smb, I don't use IPv6
<smb> jibel, ok, thanks
<apw> smb, do we still carry that poweroff change for containers, or is that gone now
<smb> apw, I would hope that it is upstream by now... but nothing knowing for sure
<apw> and do i surmise that if you take networking down locally it goes away?
<smb> and if me remembers correctly that was just changing the signal to its init process in some way
<apw> yeah i think it was
<smb> So teardown of network would be outside the container
 * smb scratches head
<smb> well at least the other namespace
<smb> But maybe I understand what you try getting at. If the interface would not be shut down correctly inside and still have some refs. The only thing is it seemed to work ok on my own tests
<apw> jibel, is this is a lab system we can get access to?h
<apw> as it is reproing the issue and we cannot
<apw> jibel, or indeed is it a vm
<jibel> apw, it's on my machine at home, I don't do it in the lab otherwise, I cannot shutdown the server remotely
<apw> hmmm.  can you file a bug with the reproduction steps if there isn't one, as this needs debugging 
<smb> jibel, When you report the bug, can you please be verbose on the steps you take to set up lxc, so I will be doing exactly the same
<smb> err what apw said
<smb> apw, stop saying what I am thinking
<apw> time for more coffee
<apw> :)
<jibel> apw, sure, I trying on another freshly installed machine to find a reproducible test case.
<smb> :)
<jibel> ok, bug reproduced on another machine, the steps are not exactly clear as I had to start/shutdown the container twice, and it seems to require network activity from inside the container before shutdown. I'll try again to narrow it down.
<smb> Could be the one difference to what I did
<jibel> smb, So ... I have a minimal test case with your kernel, I can file a bug :)
<smb> jibel, Then you shall do so. ;)
<cjwatson> Anyone know if we ever got anywhere about escalating bug 1040557 to Samsung BIOS folks?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040557 in ubuntu-cdimage "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
 * smb does not
<apw> cjwatson, not heard anything myself
<cjwatson> Did we even escalate it?
<apw> cjwatson, i don't think i know that even
<apw> ogasawara, do you know if the above samsung issue was escalated?
<cjwatson> I sent mail about it to canonical-uefi and got not much
<apw> cjwatson, no indeed.  and i am sure this will be getting more common too
<apw> cking was saying he did two in in a day, just by setting efi variables repeatedly
<apw> and a different vendor too
<apw> smb, there is an interesting networking fix posted sans-explanation to u-k-t
<smb> apw, Saw it, ignored it for a bit...
<smb> apw, Hm, the bug report explains it better
<apw> yeah i don't think there is any doubt that the fix is sane
<cjwatson> apw: Sure, I just don't want people to be able to say that laptops are getting bricked because we ignored the reports
<apw> cjwatson, i wonder if we can blacklist them
<smb> apw, Yeah, so far it did not seem to be in things Dave Miller has sent to stable. And there is usually little to predict what he will send. Plus the meaning of this is upstream is relative...
<jibel> smb, bug 1065434
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065434 in linux ""unregister_netdevice: waiting for lo to become free. Usage count = 1" after LXC container shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065434
<smb> jibel, Ok, thanks. I will assign it to me
<smb> jibel, So simple, just transferring ~300MB before interrupting it... Now do I really want to look at *that* syslog...?
<jibel> smb, ok, maybe less, want me to try with ping instead ?
<smb> jibel, If it is possible to see with causing less network traffic it would help to make out some trees in the wall of forest that the additional debugging produces.
<jibel> smb, ack, I'll chop some trees
<smb> jibel, Muchly appreciated, thanks
<jibel> smb, 50MB is enough :)
<jibel> smb, back in ~20min, I'll attach a smaller syslog with the debug kernel
<smb> jibel, Argh, that would be even more than last time
<smb> Oh you mean 50M transfer... 
<jibel> yeah, I transfered 50MB then stopped
<jibel> I didn't reproduce with 10 and 20MB
<smb> *sigh* Ok, but *sigh*
<jibel> but I don't know if duration is involved or amount of data
<smb> I guess it has to be some form of net usage. Sure, could be the time a connection is up or how often things are transferred. We will maybe see...
<jibel> smb, it's the amount of data
<jibel> I did the following tests: 1) download 1MB at 5kbps and 2) 50MB at 100Mbps
<jibel> the second test failed not the first
<apw> those wo don't take the saem time do they ?
<jibel> no they don't, the second was much faster
<apw> ok
 * henrix -> lunch
<MCR1> Why is Kernel 3.5.6-quantal only available for i386 ?
<ogasawara> cjwatson, apw: re: 1040557 and escalating to Samsung BIOS folks...I know cking asked vanhoof to put a request out to some of his guys for contacts.  I unfortunately don't know what the outcome was there.
<apw> ogasawara, ok we should follow up with the hoof then today and check
<ogasawara> rtg: care to take a quick peek at git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal-lbm.git
<ogasawara> rtg: I realized last night we never threw lbm together for quantal
<rtg> ogasawara, ack, looking
<rtg> ogasawara, I'm wondering if we need an LBM for Quantal. We've kind of fallen off doing the backport packages since we've started doing whole kernels.
<ogasawara> rtg: it's a good question.  I haven't heard anyone screaming for a 3.6 compat-wireless stack, which is all that's really provided in the quantal lbm that I rolled.
<ogasawara> rtg: I was curious what hurdles we'd face trying to upload post release in the event we ever did want lbm for quantal.
<rtg> ogasawara, I'd be inclined to just add cw-3.6 to precise and call it good.
<rtg> ogasawara, I don't think we did cw for maverick/natty/oneiric did we ? mostly just lucid.
<rtg> or if we did, perhaps we should change that trend.
<ogasawara> rtg: I think we did have lbm for those older releases, /me double checks
<rtg> ogasawara, even if we did (which I suspect you're right about), I think its time to change. 
<ogasawara> rtg: works for me
<rtg> at least for the short term releases
<ogasawara> rtg: I'm just gonna remove that ubuntu-quantal-lbm repo on zinc then, just to avoid any confusion
<rtg> ogasawara, I was just gonna say that :)
<rtg> ogasawara, you could just about cherry-pick your work in the Precise LBM
<rtg> into*
<ogasawara> rtg: yep, will do
<cjwatson> These days I suspect doing it post-release wouldn't be a particular headache if you did need to
<ogasawara> cjwatson: thanks, good to know
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ppisati> brb
<rtg> apw, I'm looking at jk's last comment re: "PATCH 5/5] efivarfs: efivarfs_fill_super() ensure we clean up correctly on error". Would it be sufficient to call efivarfs_kill_sb() just before 'fail:' ?
<alexbligh> What would be the recommended way to install the current quantal kernel on precice? (wget the .deb and install produced an unbootable system - not looked into why yet)
<rtg> alexbligh, thats not a packaging problem. doing just what you did does work.
<apw> rtg, i don't thnk it is necessary because we are already ripping down the sb on the way out, will reply
<rtg> apw, I think efivarfs_kill_sb() gets called indirectly anyways if mount_single() gets an error return from fill_super(), so I think its OK, i.e., no resources are orphaned.
<apw> rtg, yeah essentially efivars_kill_sb() should be called as part of the tear down ...
<apw> yeah we concur
<rtg> apw, so, I've got these applied to Quantal branch. shall I post 'em or are you already ahead of me ?
<apw> rtg there was a small bit of porting work in the original patches
<apw> to do with nameidata going away after quantal
<rtg> I've haven't built yet, but they were all clean cherry-picks
<apw> right and actuall its not clean when you compile the is a warning
<apw> rtg, i'll push these as i have test this combination
<rtg> apw, OK
<apw> rtg ok pushed
<rtg> apw, I'll let ogasawara know that I reviewed them in case she's feeling cranky about stuff appearing in her tree post Beta2 :)
<ogasawara> :)
<apw> rtg, heh perhaps i should get you to put acks on them :)
<rtg> apw, will do.
<apw> ogasawara, i think we are expecting to put that in the first sru currently
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<rtg> apw, repushed. I've done my officious rubber stamping for the day.
<apw> rtg, did you add jk's extra patch?
<rtg> apw, which one was that ?
<rtg> I mostly looked at your cleanup patches
<apw> efivarfs: Implement exclusive access for {get,set}_variab...
<rtg> apw, that wasn't one of the patches in your push
<apw> no i just noticed it on our kernel-team@ list
<apw> will review and test
<rtg> apw, I must have deleted it already
<rtg> apw, are you sure it was on the kteam list ? I don't see anything from jk for Sept or Oct
<apw> oh no its not, i missread, i have it cause i am on CC:
<rtg> apw, LKML then ?
<apw> yeah, thats what confused me, it looked enought like kernel-team to confuse me
<alexbligh> rtg, belated thanks
<apw> rtg, i'll pull it and test it
<rtg> apw, I noticed a pull request for the signed modules patch set
<apw> rtg cool
 * rtg -> lunch
<slangasek> mjg59: hi, any chance you've gotten a look at that shim patch of mine?
<mjg59> slangasek: Sorry, not yet
<mjg59> Give me 20 minutes or so?
<slangasek> mjg59: that works fine, thanks
<apw> rtg, well i can still read variables with that locking patch applied
 * henrix -> EOD
<penalvch> Hello everyone. I am trying to bisect bug 980279 and have gotten stuck. My progress is documented at http://pastebin.com/Heqd1JVN . What would be the next step?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980279 in linux "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#5 stuck for 22s! [xfce4-sensors-p:1873]; EIP is at generic_exec_single+0x66/0x80" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980279
<rtg> penalvch, instead of bisecting between non-linear tags, you might be better off trying to figure out which stable update caused your regression.
<rtg> the various stable releases are pre-built at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<penalvch> rtg thank you for responding. This is my first bisect. So your suggestions, while seemingly helpful, have gotten me lost already. :( What I have found was that the last good kernel was 3.2.0-14-generic, and the first bad kernel was 3.2.0-15-generic.
<penalvch> rtg, are you suggesting to map the the regressions to the mainline kernel releases via http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html and git bisect the mainline kernel?
<rtg> penalvch, no, I'm suggesting that you first narrow down which stable update (if any) caused your problem. if you examine the changelog you'll notice that the kernel was rebased 3 times against stable releases 3.2.3 through 3.2.5
<penalvch> rtg, when I run git log --oneline Ubuntu-3.2.0-14.23..Ubuntu-3.2.0-15.24 I see rebase once between the two: 4d41bd7 UBUNTU: [Config] Rebase to v3.2.5 . What are the other two rebases?
<rtg> penalvch, I was looking in debian.master/changelog which indicates the rebases that occurred between 3.2.0-14.23 and 3.2.0-15.24
<rtg> looks like I got one too mant
<rtg> many*
<penalvch> rtg, ok glad you found that changelog. This was my original problem. I could not find the debian.master/changelog in the ubuntu-precise folder generated by executing git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git . I looked for it via find and locate, no luck. What is the location of this changelog?
<rtg> oh, maybe not. looks like we skipped one of the stable update cycles and went from v3.2.3 to v3.2.5
<rtg> penalvch, you can't find it? debian.master/changelog is the exact path.
<penalvch> rtg, unfortunately I do not find this path.
<rtg> penalvch, I don't what to tell you. If you've correctly cloned this repository, then it can't _not_ be there.
<penalvch> rtg, ok. Looks like I have a corrupt?! git repo clone as per http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git;a=tree;h=44aedcec26f76c9a8d4ef7db73cf83047ad988b9;hb=907e57fa9bdc74415eaa69d8b1229ca20d3876b2 . I'll try recloning it. Thanks for your help!
<mjg59> slangasek: I'd kind of prefer the shifted down code to be in the if statement rather than adding another goto
<mjg59> slangasek: But other than that, looks fine
<slangasek> mjg59: ok, thanks for the review
<slangasek> mjg59: would you like me to clean that up and resubmit, or do you want to amend it on your side?
<mjg59> slangasek: I'm hacking other bits at the moment, so I'll do it
<mjg59> But feel free to ship that version
<slangasek> yeppers
 * ogasawara lunch
<hallyn> smb: do you have any thoughts on bug 1065589 ?  (whether the kernel should send a uevent when a netdev is moved to a new netns)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065589 in lxc ""initctl list" shows 11974 instances of network-interface-security after two days of uptime" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065589
<hallyn> probably i need to go ask Eric Biederman what he thinks
<develtech> hi
<develtech> i have question regarding Crypto API in linux kernel
<penalvch> rtg, quick follow up. What I found is that my git repo was not corrupted. Instead, when I execute the following, debian and debian.master are wiped out: git bisect start Ubuntu-3.2.0-15.24 Ubuntu-3.2.0-14.23
<penalvch> rtg, I would cd ubuntu-precise immediately prior to git bisect start...
<rtg> penalvch, thats because there is no linearity between those 2 tags. the first bisect commit is _before_ Ubuntu-3.2.0-14.23 was introduced. In fact, its before any Debian packaging was applied.
<penalvch> rtg, ok. How would one workaround that issue in this case?
<rtg> penalvch, you can restore by using 'git fetch origin;git fetch origin master;git reset --hard FETCH_HEAD'
<penalvch> rtg, I executed verbatim: 'git fetch origin;git fetch origin master;git reset --hard FETCH_HEAD' and now the missing files are back. What would be the next step?
<rtg> penalvch, then, like I said, figure out which stable update caused the regression by installing one of the packages found at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, e.g., http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.4-precise/linux-image-3.2.4-030204-generic_3.2.4-030204.201202031635_amd64.deb
<rtg> penalvch, I'm outta here for the day. perhaps ogasawara or bjf can give you some advice. otherwise, contact jsalisbury who can do the bisect for you.
<komputes> Hi Ubuntu Kernel Folks! What is the recommended way to boot 12.04 on an EFI system?
<penalvch> rtg, ok. Thanks for your help.
<bjf> komputes, the same way you boot on a non-efi system
<komputes> bjf: I know of an EFI system which will not boot after installation.
<bjf> komputes, would you like to elaborate on that a little?
<komputes> bjf: Lenovo D30
<komputes> bjf: Tried reinstalling ubuntu with both EFI Boot and Bios-grub partition.
<komputes> If sw RAID (fakeraid) is set 0+1 it does not boot
<komputes> If sw RAID (fakeraid) is set 1 it boot occasionally
<slangasek> so why do you believe this is an EFI problem, instead of a fakeraid problem?
<komputes> If sw RAID (fakeraid) is set 10 installation is successful, but ubuntu will not boot.
<xnox> komputes: can you please spell out what raid you have? do you mean mdadm or something like Intel Matrix Storage / dmraid?
<komputes> slangasek: because I'm not too familiar with booting from EFIBoot or biosgrub partitions
<xnox> (possibly other "technologies")
<slangasek> what do you mean by "biosgrub partition"?
<komputes> xnox: Serial Attached SCSI controller [0107]: Intel Corporation Patsburg Dual 4-Port SATA/SAS Storage Control Unit [8086:1d68] (rev 06) 
<komputes> slangasek: that's exactly what I said
<xnox> komputes: thanks.
<slangasek> komputes: I can read what you said, but I have no idea what you mean
<komputes> slangasek: I'm quite confused as well
<slangasek> booting with GRUB under BIOS doesn't involve any special partitions
<komputes> indeed, but this motherboard uses EFI
<slangasek> are you booting it in EFI mode, or in BIOS compat mode?
<komputes> EFI mode I believe
<komputes> fstab seems to show overlayfs being use as a source for root (/)
<slangasek> komputes: you can verify this by booting the installer and looking for the presence of /sys/firmware/efi
<komputes> that confused me too
<komputes> slangasek: will do
<slangasek> if you have that directory, you're booted EFI; if not, you're booted BIOS compat.  And if you're booted EFI, you might want to try booting in BIOS compat again to cross-check that this is actually an EFI problem
<slangasek> (booting and installing in)
<komputes> slangasek: cool, thanks for the advice
<xnox> did the kernel auto-removal / cleanup blueprint happened?
<hallyn> smb`: fwiw looking at the source it looks like the net-device-{removed,added} uevents SHOULD be getting sent, I'm still digging.
<hallyn> but upstart certainly doesnt seem to get it
<hallyn> ok, gotta run.  hopefully will figure this out tomorrow
<slangasek> xnox: nope, infinity sat on it the whole cycle :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-12
<mjg59> slangasek: Screw it, I think I'll just take the LoadImage()/StartImage() code out entirely
<slangasek> mjg59: fair enough
<mjg59> slangasek: The reason for putting it first was so the better tested codepath would run first, but if we're going to rely on the more fragile one anyway...
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> "Better tested" hah
<mjg59> Well, used for booting Windows
<mjg59> It's all a continuum
<noptys> I have an initramfs-tools question - if you have MODULES=dep, shouldn't it include drivers for hid/keyboard?
<noptys> without that, it seems like debugging with break=mount or cryptdisk setup would be impossible
<ppisati> cooloney: still around? :)
<cooloney> ppisati: yeah, man, it's my LWD
<xnox> slangasek: ok. thanks.
<profiler1982> last update on 11.10 have problem to start system
 * ppisati goes out for lunch
<apw> xnox, the work items are still open, but it is very late now
<cjwatson> We could use somebody having a look at bug 1065827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065827 in casper "Kubuntu 12.10 bcmwl install failure" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065827
<xnox> apw: yeah, that's fine. I'm just getting requests to increase the default size for separate /boot partition, when doing full-disk install.
<xnox> currently it's 300 MB, which is about 9 co-installed kernels.
<cjwatson> It rather looks as though bcmwl may not be compatible with our current kernel in some way!
<cjwatson> ?
<apw> infinity was on point for that, hmmm
<cjwatson> (Sorry, didn't mean to be quite so emphatic)
<apw> cjwatson, yay ...
 * xnox is inclined to work on getting grub2 unlock LUKS/LVM and not have separate /boot for that case.
<xnox> not so much bothered about booting of RAID though.
<apw> cjwatson, i'll have a look
<cjwatson> xnox: Yes, I suspect that's mostly a matter of removing a patch
<cjwatson> (mkconfig_skip_dmcrypt.patch, which arguably I ought to have dropped)
<infinity> apw / xnox: I intend to land some autocleany mojo early (very early) next cycle.
<xnox> infinity: ok.
<xnox> cjwatson: hmmm..... /me is thinking to recompile grub
<xnox> to see what happens =)
<infinity> And when its proven sane, I'll backport to Q and P (but no earlier, I suspect)
<cjwatson> That's a script patch; no need to recompile
<xnox> ah. good.
<xnox> infinity: sounds like a good plan..... some people want that in P
<cjwatson> apw: #ubuntu-release for that bug
<rtg> apw, can you close bug #1065070 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065070 in linux "hv_storesc driver has been removed from the linux-image-virtual initird module list" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065070
<ppisati> jsalisbury: i can't complete an installation with today's daily... bah... just after the user&pwd screen, ubiquity explodes
<jsalisbury> ppisati, yeah, I saw that in your email.  I was able to install yesterday's image.  I haven't tried today's yet.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: ah ok
<ppisati> jsalisbury: then don't download it, it's a waste of time
<jsalisbury> ppisati, heh, thanks :-)
<jsalisbury> ppisati, for the boot issue I am seeing, my USB disk is externally powered.
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I'll play with it some more to get more details.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: if during the installation you formatted the usb disk, you had the usb storage module
<jsalisbury> ppisati, yes, I formated the usb disk
<ppisati> jsalisbury: ok, after the installation, put the sd card in your pc
<ppisati> jsalisbury: first partition, there's a file called preEnv.txt
<ppisati> jsalisbury: delete the "quiet spaslh" arguments
<ppisati> jsalisbury: put the sd card back in the pand and you shoudl see kernel boot messages
<jsalisbury> ppisati, cool, doing that now
<ppisati> jsalisbury: from there you can glance if it recognizes the sdX device
<rtg> henrix_, bjf: any idea where 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: omnibook: Expose PWD for	standalone builds' went in Lucid ? According to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2012-October/022257.html I applied it.
<jsalisbury> ppisati, hmm, I don't have that file on the sd card.  The sd card still looks like an install disk.  Maybe it's on the USB disk where I installed to?
<jsalisbury> ppisati, This is what I have on the sd card:
<rtg> henrix_, bjf: never mind. not enough coffee
<jsalisbury> jsalisbury@salisbury:/media/jsalisbury/2525-D578$ ls
<jsalisbury> casper  dists  install  md5sum.txt  pics  pool  preseed  README.diskdefines
<ppisati> jsalisbury: mount?
<ppisati> jsalisbury: mount output
<jsalisbury> ppisati, /dev/sdb2 on /media/jsalisbury/2525-D578 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<ppisati> jsalisbury: /dev/sdb1 is what you are looking for
<jsalisbury> ppisati, doh, right
<jsalisbury> ppisati, found it :-)  I'll remove the quiet splash and boot again
<ppisati> jsalisbury: cool
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> jsalisbury: do you have a serial console?
<ppisati> jsalisbury: if so add "console=tty0 console=ttyO2,115200n8"
<jsalisbury> ppisati, yes.  I'll add that too.
 * ppisati would like to have a working serial out of the image for Christmas...
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I don't think that's too much to ask :-)
<jsalisbury> ppisati, looks like the usb module loaded fine.  I'll email you a pic
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I named the partition label 'quantal-desktop' when I partitioned the usb disk.  After the install, the partition label was changed to a UUID, so that might be why it can't be found.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: yeah
<ppisati> jsalisbury: sounds like the installer is really buggy
<ppisati> jsalisbury: try hooking up the disk to your pc and find the UUID from there
<jsalisbury> ppisati, just did that :-)
<ppisati> jsalisbury: cool :)
<jsalisbury> ppisati, should I change the label name back, or update the sd card to use the new UUID ?
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I see the UUID set in preEnv.txt, so I can set it to the new one there.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: UUID in preEnv.txt
<ppisati> jsalisbury: i mean, update that
<jsalisbury> ppisati, right
<jsalisbury> ppisati, that fixed it \o/
<ppisati> jsalisbury: :)
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I'm thinking of a way to use a single sd card for multiple installs on an external USB disk.  Does the panda always look at partition 1 for the boot info?  If so, maybe I'll use sym-links or something and just re-point them before booting.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: yes, all TI boards (beagle and panda) look for stuff in the first vfat partition on sd
<ppisati> jsalisbury: now that you have an installed system, do you hit the 'black screen untill tty switch' bug there??
<jsalisbury> ppisati, yes.  I have to got to tty1 then back to tty7 to get a gui
<jsalisbury> ppisati, and that is with the daily from yesterday
<ppisati> jsalisbury: ok, care to add a comment to 1065902?
<jsalisbury> ppisati, sure thing
<jsalisbury> ppisati, nice.  MAC address of deadbeef :-) 
<jsalisbury> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr de:ad:be:ef:00:00
<ppisati> jsalisbury: lol :)
<slangasek> apw: hi, did you see my comment yesterday that I need an EFI kernel stub too to test your changes?
 * ppisati -> gym (back later)
 * rtg just wasted a bunch of time on a bug that was already solved
 * rtg wonders why maverick is taking so long to clone
<rtg> ogasawara, is compat-wireless for precise and lucid still on your todo list ?
<ogasawara> rtg: it is.  I've got it half done.  I was going to do both v3.5 and v3.6
<rtg> ogasawara, I'm just looking at some Lucid wireless bugs and noticed that Lucid LBM is only up to cw-3.3
 * ogasawara add v3.4 to the list then too for lucid
<rtg> ogasawara, I haven't looked in awhile. How far back is cw going these days ?
<ogasawara> rtg, now that I think about it more, for Lucid, do we really want to do anything beyond v3.2?
<ogasawara> rtg: ie only get them up through the next LTS
<rtg> ogasawara, its got 3.3 already, which may be good enough
<ogasawara> rtg: I think unless someone asks for it, we should call it good for Lucid
<rtg> ogasawara, I'm good with that.
<ogasawara> rtg: ok, so I'll finish up with Precise and get it sent to the list today
<rtg> ogasawara, ack
<ppisati> jsalisbury: join #ubuntu-release
 * rtg -> lunch
<jsalisbury> ppisati, ack
<infinity> rtg: Do you want to verify that linux-base SRU of yours?  Grab the generated deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/3.4ubuntu3/+build/3885707 and verify it installs with linux-tools-whatever, and mark the bug verification-done?
<rtg> infinity, lookign
<rtg> infinity, done
 * rtg bugs out for the week.
<hallyn> smb: around?
<hallyn> smb: http://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/containers/2012-October/030519.html  do you care to write a kernel patch for this, or shall I?
<hallyn> note that while other bugs are mentioned there, the only one that really matters for us right now is that when moving a netdev to a new namespace, a kobject_uevent should be sent to the original ns saying the netdev was removed
<hallyn> smb: cc:d you on my proposed one-liner fix
 * hallyn out
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-13
<Kano> hi, 64 bit missing from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7-quantal/
<Kano> also missing from 3.4.14
<marijnsch> Just installed 12.04.1 yesterday on hp elitebook 8470p. Unfortunately wireless doesn't work. Something wrong with the firmware it seems. I've tried upgrading to kernels from the kernel ppa, but it hasn't helped so far. Maybe because it is instead linux-firmware that needs to be updated. The issue is reportedly fixed in quantal. How do I go about making it work in precise?
<apw> marijnsch, if it is missing firmware it may well show up in dmesg output as it tries to load
<marijnsch> apw: not missing, but some problem with the combination firmware and kernel driver (iwlwifi).
<ohsix> weren't some iwlwifi models or something gone unmaintained about a year ago?
<apw> ohsix, some were lesss loved indeed.  but if it works in quantal its probabally not one of those
<apw> marijnsch, it would be good to confirm it does work in Q, and if you have seen a bug fixing it in Q all the better
<marijnsch> apw: can I try the Q kernel alone without upgradiing too much else? if yes, how do I do that?
<apw> marijnsch, the easiest might be to try a live cd
<marijnsch> apw: I'd rather try to upgrade kernel and/or firmware directly
<apw> you should be able to directly install the kernel for testing, i'd not take the firmware at the same time
<marijnsch> apw: I already tried a few kernels for precise such as kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc6-precise/ and it didn't help...
<apw> marijnsch, well you could try a 3.5.6 or so, that is basically quantal
<marijnsch> apw: they don't have amd64 kernels though... I don't think it would work with my amd64 userland
<apw> marijnsch, ahhh i am working on that right now, build tools issue
<marijnsch> apw: think there is any use in trying the pre-proposed kernel?
<apw> i should have these fixes and build within the hour
<marijnsch> apw: alright, no hurry
<apw> marijnsch, ok 3.5.6/7 have amd64 now
<apw> marijnsch, ok 3.5.6/7 have amd64 now
<marijnsch> apw: alright, let me give it a try
<marijnsch> apw: this 3.5.7 kernel doesn't seem to have iwlwifi driver...
<apw> odd
<apw> marijnsch, i see it in the binary packages, did you install linux-image-extra
<apw> -rw-r--r-- root/root    661608 2012-10-13 10:03 ./lib/modules/3.5.7-030507-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko
<marijnsch> apw: indeed I did not
<marijnsch> so, I've been testing an old module with new kernels the whole time and now the mismatch got too big for it to even load...
<marijnsch> apw: it still won't work
<apw> so then it might be worth trying an update to linux-firmware
<apw> you get that from the librarian
<marijnsch> the librarian? :)
<marijnsch> apw: ?
<apw> launchpad librarian
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<marijnsch> apw: not sure what to do with that. I don't see linux-firmware there.
<apw> marijnsch, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware
<marijnsch> apw: 1.95 also doesn't seem to have amd64 builds
<apw> marijnsch, linux-firmware isn't arch specific, _all is useable on any arch
<marijnsch> apw: linux-firmware-1.95 seems to contain the same version of wireless firmware: [   10.448112] iwlwifi 0000:24:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1
<marijnsch> also I see no change in behavior
<apw> marijnsch, then i'd say the chances your issue is fixed in quantal is near 0
<marijnsch> apw: yes, that is starting to seem unlikely :(
<apw> marijnsch, so you need to file a bug against 'linux' (ubuntu-bug linux) and describe the symptoms
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-14
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, guys! I'm organizing this OpenWeek, and I'd like to know if any of you is willing to do a 1-hour session explaining what you do and what can people do for the Kernel Team. Schedule is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable Thanks!
<zenx> Hi how can I find out if a device is suported by the kernel. In this case a nic card with chipset AR8032
<zenx> i did a grep in th kernel source but nothing, does this mean it probably isnt supported?
<lamont> why are migration/N taking up about 10% of the cpu(s) each?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-07
 * apw yawns
 * cking offers apw coffee
 * apw looks at the kettle, seems its tea for now, the coffee grinder is just toooo noisy to deal with this early in the morning
<infinity> I think small town living is getting to you.
<infinity> A coffee grinder at 9am is nothing compared to jackhammers outside at 6 in a real city.
<apw> infinity, oh so very true, so very very true
 * infinity can't wait to move back downtown next month.
<infinity> Something about the complete lack of street noise out in the suburbs just amplifies ten-fold the one car that DOES drive by at 3am.
<apw> yeah that is true you need either silence, or a constant drone
<apw> though you could just fire up leviathan and get the same effect no ?
<cking> either stick your head in a complete vacuum or inside a server, either suffice
<infinity> apw: leviathan is right next to my ear, though, not quite the same as street noise.
<infinity> (This, too, will change when I move)
<apw> infinity, and if i make it compile a nice kernel for you to get a bit more variablility?
<infinity> Heh.  Are you hinting that you need the machine?
<infinity> I thought you were all done being nice to flavours for this cycle.
<apw> heh no don't need it
<apw> i was just trying to help you sleep
<infinity> Too kind.
<infinity> apw: Is there another kernel coming before release, or are we shipping with what's in the archive?
<apw> infinity, we have a pending fix for confinment which i believe needs to go in, i should have it shortly for testing with a view to getting it in today
<infinity> apw: Alright, cool.  Hopefully, small and testable fix(es) only from here out, unless we're doing a full SRU-style validation.  Don't want any unexpected regressions before release day.
<apw> infinity, yep i will confirm, but this is eminently testable, and will be pounded i am sure, and the other bits which come with have been validated already and are hyper-v specific
<infinity> Mmkay.
<apw> sadly many of the hyper-v flaws prevent boot so are not handleable as a day0
<apw> infinity, oh i lie the hyper-v bits mostly made the last upload, so its thiner than i thought
<infinity> Even better.
<infinity> apw: Did you catch my prattle in /msg over the weekend about dropping some build-deps for headers-only arches?
<apw> infinity, it is possible that that is sitting in /msg on my other machine (i am remote right now)
<apw> so if you want to paste it back to /msg that'd work
<infinity> Assuming a headers-only build doesn't need things like libdw-dev, libelf-dev, etc, it would be nice to arch-restrict those to only the arches that actually build kernels/tools.
<infinity> Perhaps we should test this theory before we break anything.
<infinity> (This is motivated by elfutils being broken on arm64 right now, and my wanting to actually build the headers correctly in the archive from the linux source package)
<infinity> apw: If you hold off on your upload until after I've had a nap, maybe we can pick this up in the morning, and I can do some test builds on real hardware.
<apw> infinity, sure, i expect tim will be point on uploading tonight, or me in the am
<infinity> apw: Alright, well pass along to Tim that I'd like to hold off for this change too, then. :P
<infinity> Or maybe I'll find the brainpower and/or motivation to hunt down why elfutils hates me tomorrow.
<infinity> But I dunno.
<infinity> Still seems silly to install build-deps one doesn't need for a header-only build.
<apw> infinity, so that'd be for powerpc i assume
<infinity> apw: arm64, powerpc, x32, ppc64el
<infinity> apw: The inverse is easier to express, in that you only need certain build-deps on [amd64 i386 armhf] until other arches also build kernels/tools.
<apw> infinity, yeah makes sense, it would be nice if you could have 'includes' for things like that
<apw> Build-dep-<random keyword>: stuf
<apw> Build-depends: Build-depends-<random keyword> [i386] sort of thing
<infinity> apw: The whole deb-profile stuff (when done) sort of caters to this, though these aren't really build profiles.
<infinity> apw: It's not uncommon, though, for build-deps to be autogenerated based on smarter lists (see d-i's control file, for instance, which is self-regenerating madness)
<jjohansen> cking: try pulling from the tree now
<infinity> apw: Would be cute if you could hook it into the do_* targets somehow, but parsing that out to magically divine build-deps sounds painful.
<cking> jjohansen, thanks
<infinity> apw: (Since you have some build-deps that are generic, some just for kernels, some just for tools...)
<apw> infinity, yeah indeed, it would be nice to have at least # Build-depends-tools: <list>
<apw> in there so _we_ know which are added why
<infinity> apw: Anyhow, engineering something fancy is probably out of scope for what will (hopefully) be the last upload in saucy.  But I'll play in the morning with getting a diff to arch-restrict a few build-deps to make headers-only builds more lightweight.
<apw> infinity, sounds great, as it is low risk
<infinity> zequence: Thanks for the SRU kernels, BTW.  Everything's built and copied to -proposed now.
<zequence> infinity: cool
<zequence> I'm off to the dentist soon again. Pain meds aren't helping anymore.
<zequence> Wisdom teeth aren't all that wise, evolutionary-wise
<infinity> zequence: I had mine done at 15.  My condolences for doing it as an adult.
<infinity> zequence: At least you have an excuse to be whiney for a few days.
<apw> zequence, ouch, you have my sympathy
<zequence> Might have melted some stiches by drinking rum the same day as the operation. So, I should probably just blame myself - or the dentist. Not sure yet :P
 * henrix -> lunch
 * apw runs for home ...
<sforshee> rtg: is there any reason to have the CONFIG_ANDROID options enabled in our non-touch kernels?
<sforshee> rtg: I ask because of bug #1235161
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235161 in linux (Ubuntu) "lowmemorykiller killing processes when swap still available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235161
<rtg> sforshee, hmm, lemme check
<rtg> sforshee, how about CONFIG_ANDROID_LOW_MEMORY_KILLER=n ?
<sforshee> rtg: I definitely think that's what we should be using, but I'm wondering if we should go a step further and do CONFIG_ANDROID=n
<rtg> sforshee, I was just looking at the other android staging bits. though most of them are built in, they don't really do anything unless prodded (so far as I've looked)
<sforshee> rtg: indeed, the rest probably are mostly harmless
<sforshee> I'm not so sure about including binder support however
<rtg> sforshee, alarm-dev seems a bit more proactive....
<rtg> sforshee, can you think of any possible use folks might have for these android bits ? they _are_ staging. as such, they are also subject to abrupt termination.
<rtg> or removal
<sforshee> rtg: not outside of the touch images. I'm sure people _could_ find uses for them, but I'd think it unwise to become reliant on them for sure.
<sforshee> rtg: my inclination is towards CONFIG_ANDROID=n, but at minimum the lowmemkiller should be disabled. It needs active management by userspace to be useful, afaict.
<rtg> sforshee, agreed (about ANDROID=n). I'm whipping up a patch and test build...
<sforshee> rtg: ta
<nessita> jsalisbury, hey there, you around? have some minutes?
<rtg> sforshee, patch sent
<sforshee> rtg: ack
<nessita> jsalisbury, regarding bug #1201528 (I was on a leave for 2 weeks so I'm catching up with it): not sure where to get kernel 3.11.0-7 from, on my saucy installation I have 3.11.0-11-generic, and on the precise installation I'm not sure where to install it from (I can not find 3.11.0-7 on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1201528 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[INTEL DP55WG,Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<nessita> I guess I will leave a comment in the bug report
<nessita> jsalisbury, replied to the bug report, now I need to reboot because audio playback broke while testing the latests kernel with mumble :-)
<jsalisbury> nessita, I'll checkout the bug comment
<jsalisbury> nessita, No need to test 3.11.0-7 anymore, since there is a newer kernel.  Just confirming the bug still exists in the latest saucy kernel is good enough.
<nessita> jsalisbury, perfect, already did
<jsalisbury> nessita, thanks.  I'll post the next test kernel to test in the bug.
<nessita> jsalisbury, awesome. Is there any way you could post a list of ~5 kernels to test? is easier for me to do so in batch, since I need someone else on mumble to chat with me to ensure proper testing
<jsalisbury> nessita, sure
<nessita> thanks!
<jsalisbury> nessita, if we end up having to bisect further, that would only give us one kernel at a time to test though.
<nessita> jsalisbury, no problem
<rtg> jsalisbury, if you haven't already seen it, please work with the reporter on bug #1234662 and build him some test kernels.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234662 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-lts-3.8.0 kernels corrupt ext[234] filesystems with 1k block size in Xen guests" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234662
<xnox> Is there any general advice w.r.t. debugging kernel panic? "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address c02fabe4 pgd = d5e24000" bug #1236444
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236444 in linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) "kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236444
<xnox> ?
<rtg> xnox, ow!
<xnox> rtg: i know that apparmor triggers it (disabled) later, "Setting up X socket directories..." triggers it.
<jsalisbury> rtg, I pinged kamal about that bug on Friday.  It seems that commit can't be backported very easily to 3.8, which is why it wasn't picked up from stable.
<xnox> rtg: there are vague hints online that compiling with 4.7 helps (instead of 4.8) but we already do that.
<jsalisbury> rtg, there is some history in #stable-kernel
<rtg> xnox, actually, I'm using 4.6 on several of the Nexus kernels.
<rtg> jsalisbury, ack
<rtg> xnox, maguro, manta, and grouper
<xnox> rtg: what cross-prefix should I be using when cross-compiling goldfish? arm-linux-gnueabihf-, or CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi-, or something else?
<xnox> rtg: or can you compile with 4.6 and give me the deb somehow, for me to try it?
<rtg> xnox, yeah, gimme a min or 2
<jsalisbury> rtg, commit b764915 was cc'd to stable, but it doesn't look like it was picked up in any of the stable branches.
<jsalisbury> rtg, except 3.10
<rtg> jsalisbury, ok, just note it in the bug report I guess.
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
<xnox> rtg: cool.
<rtg> xnox, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~rtg/linux-image-3.4.0-1-goldfish_3.4.0-1.7_armhf.deb - Note that this has patches from jjohansen that fix socket containment.
<xnox> rtg: better. Let me re-enable apparmor, and reboot again.
<rtg> xnox, better, as in no crashes ?
<xnox> rtg: yeap, all is perfect with http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~rtg/linux-image-3.4.0-1-goldfish_3.4.0-1.7_armhf.deb
<xnox> rtg: all init succeeded, all android lxc container finished booting, system is stable and works for >> 2 minutes
<rtg> xnox, so, the question is was it the compiler or jjohansen's patches. do you have time to try another deb built with gcc-4.7 ?
<xnox> rtg: yeap, I have time to try another deb.
<rtg> xnox, ok, 10 mins
<kamal> jsalisbury, hey did you ever get any response from anyone re: your patch "Input: cypress_ps2 - Return zero finger count if palm is detected."
<xnox> rtg: I need to go, ping me URL to the new kernel, when ready. And i'll test it when I get back.
<rtg> xnox, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~rtg/linux-image-3.4.0-0-goldfish_3.4.0-0.7_armhf_gcc47.deb - Note this is a downgrade from the previous kernel (ABI change)
<xnox> rtg: panics.
<rtg> xnox, dang compiler then
<xnox> rtg: =(
<jsalisbury> kamal, I didn't get any response from upstream, but I'll ping them again or see if it was accepted.
<kamal> jsalisbury, if you haven't heard back, then it probably hasn't been ... yes, I recommend pinging dmitry and rydberg
<jsalisbury> kamal, ack
<apw> rtg, did i see compiler issues with arm for goldfish?
<apw> we did get a new compiler this week, arm changes only
<apw> i know jj wont see it quite like that :)
<apw> bah
<rtg> apw, yeah, I rebuilt with gcc-4.6 and all of xnox's problems seemed to go away.
<rtg> apw, I pushed a patch to change the armhf compiler for goldfish
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-08
<apw>  /b infinity 
 * apw yawns
<cking> morning apw
<xnox> apw: do you know when the next goldfish upload will be made with the compiler switch? does it have to wait on rtg?
<apw> xnox, it does not have to wait on rtg no, if you are happy it fixes whatever was broke
<apw> xnox, you are likely the only one using it :
<apw> :)
<xnox> apw: can you please upload it, for me? =)
<apw> xnox, will look into it indeed
<xnox> apw: thanks a lot!
<apw> xnox, can you do a quick test on: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/goldfish-saucy/
<apw> and make sure they do what you need, if so i can get it uploaded
<xnox> apw: ok, give me a few minutes.
<apw> xnox, np
<apw> xnox, is it possible that kernel might have some odd behaviour in the sense it carries some aa fixes, which may interact badly if the userspace is not already in your image
<xnox> apw: i have most up-todate userspace (saucy rootfs tarball as running on ubuntu touch / all other ports)
<xnox> apw: and it's our initramfs, booting ubuntu direct.
<xnox> apw: everything looks good =)
<xnox> apw: note that I only tried armhf, no support for i386 yet.
<apw> xnox, ok fine
 * henrix -> lunch
<apw> rtg, yo, i was just about to upload the goldfish kernel to fix this compiler issue, any objections
<apw> rtg, alfo fyi, the touch kernels are all sitting in the ckt ppa ready for publishing
<rtg> apw, rock and roll assuming xnox still likes it.
<apw> xnox, is very happy
<xnox> =)
<rtg> cool
<apw> rtg, ok linux-goldfish is also in ckt as it also ought to wait on the userspace changes to preceed it
<apw> rtg, we should also decide if we are going to upload the tip of master-next in step, which i have not yet done
<rtg> apw, right. in fact I was just reading that bug report from jdstrand
<apw> its alll a bit of a nightmare getting thigs in order
<rtg> apw, hopefully userspace will all be sorted by tomorrow ?
<apw> rtg, i am hoping today your time as it were
<apw> as the kernels are already built generally that will speed up our bit
<rtg> apw, well, looking at the last comment it appears that jdstrand switched it back to 'in-progress'
<apw> there is an issue remaining which is kernel related ultimatly that jjohansen does not intend to fix but to work around in userspace
<apw> but i will double check
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<xnox> apw: rtg: what's the bug number / reference for these upload?
<xnox> *uploads
<apw> xnox, for the aa3 uploads ?
<xnox> apw: yeah, i guess it's bug #1208988 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208988 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "AppArmor no longer mediates access to path-based AF_UNIX socket files" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208988
<apw> xnox, yes that is the umbrella
<xnox> apw: rtg: can you like just shove the linux-goldfish through, since it really can't regress since emulator is still not working =)
<xnox> apw: rtg: it's unseeded so it will even get an auto-accept through the unapproved.
<rtg> xnox, its ready to be pocket copied. are you sure the apparmor mess won't nail you ?
<xnox> rtg: nope, i have apparmor disabled tbh at the moment.
<rtg> apw ^^
<xnox> apw: rtg: i'm nowhere near to care about apparmor yet, I'm yet to see a display output from the emulator
<xnox> rtg: apw: thanks a lot.
<rtg> xnox, apw did all the heavy lifting
<apw> xnox, just got accepted, should be in the archive in about 10m
<slangasek> \o/
<ricotz> rtg, hi :), is it known that the arch-all header packages of the recent mainline kernel builds are missing?
<rtg> ricotz, it is known
<ricotz> rtg, ok, thanks
<rtg> ricotz, a fix has been applied, builds are in progress. so says apw.
<ricotz> great! :)
<apw> indeed, the ones i know of with missing headers are re-queued
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 15th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<rtg> arges, so whats the story on this readline patch ? are you getting any upstream traction ?
<arges> rtg: no i haven't done anything upstream, mostly just testing on my end
<rtg> arges, were you thinking that we might carry it forever ?
<arges> rtg: No. I was planning on replying to that thread and saying that we've tested it and havent had issues. However I think getting the analysis done that the maintainer wanted would make it acceptible for him
<rtg> arges, are you referring to https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/11/825 ?
<arges> He's worried there may be a possible reader deadlock. I looked over it and tried to trace through the code myself, but it will take a bit more time for me to have a reasonable grasp on tty. I'd also like to figure out a good test case to test potential racey issue as well
<arges> Yes
<arges> rtg: so if we'd like to be cautious, i think we can wait on the SRU. From my own testing and the fact we haven't hit any regressions with this in Saucy yet, it seems like we are in good shape. but I'd really like to make sure everybody is confortable with this patch
<rtg> ok, seems like there has been reasonable testing with saucy.
<rtg> arges, unless this patch is the root of many suspend/resume issues :)
<arges> I was sitting here with my saucy laptop pasting >4KB into a terminal over and over and over trying to get it to fail and so far it hasn't
<arges> rtg: which bugs? I'd be happy to test with and without this patch.
<rtg> arges, with the patch I presume
<arges> rtg: yup
<rtg> arges, just kidding about the s/r issue.
<arges> oh ok : ) had me worried...
<rtg> arges, most of them have s/r problems even on mainline
<rtg> if not, jsalisbury would be all over me
<rtg> jdstrand, does apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (1.0.36) satisfy userspace requirements for the set of kernel patches from jjohansen ?
<jdstrand> rtg: no. need apparmor userspace
<jdstrand> rtg: that is ready and being discussed in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<rtg> jdstrand, ok, lemme know when all is ready.
<rtg> we've got the kernels staged in a PPA
<jdstrand> rtg (and apw): fyi, apparmor was accepted and making its way to proposed. note, lool mentioned something about waiting on the kernel. please coordinate with him
<rtg> jdstrand, ack
<lool> rtg: hey
<lool> rtg: trying to land mir tonight, switching kernels at the same time is a bit much, so I was thinking tomorrow would be a better time
<rtg> lool, they are all ready staged in the kernel ckt PPA, so you can get an AA to copy them at your leisure
<lool> rtg: it's a two steps thing IIUC: kernels are uploaded and built, then we rebuild "android" package that generates all the boot images from them
<jdstrand> lool: I would think the non-touch kernels could go now though
<lool> rtg: ok; didn't know the kernels were ppa-copied into the archive too  :-)
<lool> jdstrand: oh yes
<lool> rtg: I dont want to block anything non-touch though
<jdstrand> but I am not pushing for that. whatever is easier for people
<lool> rtg: jdstrand has uploaded all apparmor bits now (in -proposed)
<rtg> lool, no problem. I'm about to fire up the distro kernel as soon as I see apparmor roll into release
<lool> rtg: outside of apparmor AF_UNIX, is anything else staged in the touch kernels?
<rtg> lool, nope, apw and I kept changes to a minimum.
<lool> rtg: Ok; thanks
<lool> rtg: added to landing plan
<apw> lool, rtg actually there is also ogras ureadahead patch in there in two of them
<rtg> ah, forgot about the trace patch
<lool> apw: ah right, he mentioned that
<lool> that's ok; noted down though
<rtg> lool, cking has tested all touch kernel variants (I think)
<lool> rtg: oh wow, cool
<lool> rtg: boot tested?
<lool> might be worth testing with Mir on mako + maguro
<lool> cking: ^
<apw> lool, confirmed, he spent the afternoon running some speciifc testing after booting them and passing the results to jdstrand
<lool> cking: Hey there and thanks for the power related bugs coming in
<rtg> lool, probably up through making a wi-fi connection, but he's EOD so I'm not positive.
<lool> cking: albeit the overall state must be sad from your pov  :-)
<cking> lool, the ones that should be picked up by QA? ;-)
<apw> he booted them and ran twitter and installed hello-world and ran that, to confirm the confinement i believe
<lool> cking: TBH while fixing power consumption issues is important, we have so many crashers everywhere that we don't have time to look at them
 * cking nods, but no Mir test
<lool> cking: If you can easily boot test with Mir on a recent image, that would be awesome
<lool> cking: touch /home/phablet/.display-mir + reboot to get Mir
<cking> lool, I can do that after I've put my kids to bed
<lool> cking: you should notice an "almost unperceptible difference in scrolling smoothness"
<lool> you can't perceive it, but you should notice
<cking> and a perceptible increase in temperature?
<lool> cking: nighty night
<lool> cking: an unperceptible warmth
<lool> j/k
<cking> if you have asbestos gloves on
<lool> it's actually good on mako
<apw> :)
<lool> just noticably slower on maguro
<lool> cking: this can wait til tomorrow BTW
<cking> that's 'cos of a gazillion uevents 
<lool> possibly
<cking> lool, with Mir enabled on maguro and mako I can't now start the twitter app.
<lool> cking: that's a known regression which is fixed with latest apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> well, no-- he is using 1.0.36
<lool> cking: and should be fixed in #87 I think
<cking> lool, i guess you need to double check that with jdstrand as I was testing that today
<jdstrand> and there are no apparmor denials of significance
<jdstrand> (just the thumbnailer bug)
<lool> I took latest image, dist-upgraded, and it starts here
<jdstrand> cking: curious what ~/.cache/upstart/application.log has to say
<cking> application-click (ar.com.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.9) start/running, process 1682
<cking> application-click (com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.3) start/running, process 1725
<jdstrand> that isn't very illuminating
<cking> positively dark
<jdstrand> personally, I've found that unity sometimes gets in a funk and doesn't launch things. curious if it works after a reboot
<jdstrand> or rather, display things
<jdstrand> well, both actually
 * jdstrand is running mir, and it works
 * cking reboots and gives it a poke or two
<jdstrand> cking: another thing to try is to launch the app from a terminal with and without aa-exec-click
<jdstrand> cking: basically, in a terminal look at the Path in the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/appliations and cd to it, then run the Exec line. can also just run the app with without apparmor by running everything after the '--' in the Exec line
<cking> jdstrand, a reboot, and now it works OK
<cking> weird
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> see! :)
<cking> 'tis quality
<jdstrand> 'tis a moving target
 * cking slips off for the day
<jdstrand> hopefully once it lands, more people will bang on it and these things will be discovered/fixed
<jdstrand> cking: thanks again for your help today. have a nice evening :)
<cking> my pleasure
<rtg> jdstrand, whats the story with Apparmor and the Saucy LTS kernel ? Is it being SRU'd, or is there no impact with Precise user space ?
<jdstrand> rtg: that is a good question. jjohansen, tyhicks: ^
<jjohansen> the userspace policy has to be patched
<tyhicks> it will likely break userspace
<rtg> jdstrand, 'cause by about release time we should have that story in place. otherwise bjf will be after blood :)
<jjohansen> not likely, it will
<jdstrand> rtg: right, you were correct to bring that up. we will have something for sru
<tyhicks> do we have to include the AF_UNIX patch in the Saucy LTS kernel?
<rtg> jdstrand, looks like apparmor is published, so I'm gonna upload a new kernel
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you file a new bug, and add tasks for each package that needs updates?
<jdstrand> rtg: cool, thanks
<rtg> tyhicks, I can revert the AF_UNIX patch in the LTS kernel if you think it appropriate
<tyhicks> jdstrand, jjohansen: I think reverting the patch in the LTS kernel is a good option - what are your thoughts?
<rtg> prolly I should anyways since folks have been testing saucy LTS on precise already
<tyhicks> I don't see why we need to have the AF_UNIX patch in precise
<rtg> I'm good with that
<jjohansen> agreed, I would revert it there
<jdstrand> if we do that, I think we need a test case in test-apparmor.py
<jdstrand> to make sure it is always backed out
<tyhicks> jdstrand: does test-apparmor.py get run before every LTS kernel release?
<jdstrand> the kt runs that as part of their testing, so if test-apaprmr.py is running on precise but has the AF_)UNIX patch applied, it should fail
<tyhicks> ok, good idea
<jdstrand> yeah, afaik, it is one of a litany of tests they run
<jdstrand> bjf: that's accurate, correct? ^
<jdstrand> did we decide how to fix block_supsend?
<jdstrand> cause that would be a really nice one to fix before the saucy lts kernel hits precise
<tyhicks> I'm not up on the block_suspend issue - jjohansen? ^
<jjohansen> tyhicks: let me dig out the bug
<tyhicks> jjohansen: it is probably best to answer jdstrand's question rather than waste time bring me up to speed on it :)
<jjohansen> err I though I had. I am for reverting the patch
<jdstrand> reverting block_suspend too?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: that is a different issue
<jdstrand> yes, I thought so :)
<jjohansen> that is not apparmor, apparmor just happens to see and mediate it
<rtg> tyhicks, just to be clear, the AF_UNIX patch is this one ? "apparmor: fix unix domain sockets to be mediated on connection"
<jjohansen> rtg: yes
<rtg> jjohansen, ack
<jjohansen> jdstrand: it would be possible to add a patch to the saucy backport to filter out or map block_suspend to what it was in the precise era
<jdstrand> I think there are several bugs
<jdstrand> 1199933 is one (also affects raring lts kernel)
<jdstrand> 1205875 is another, but mentions 12.10
<jdstrand> 1228327 is another
<jdstrand> but I think 1228327 is a dupe of 1199933
 * jdstrand marks it as such
<jjohansen> right so the question is to fix userspace or add a patch to the kernel
<jjohansen> fixing userspace means updating the parser and the policy
<bjf> jdstrand, yes we run that
<bjf> jdstrand, that is also one of the tests we have QA run as part of their testing (SRU and Dev)
<jjohansen> I don't really care which way we fix it
<jdstrand> bjf: right, cool. tyhicks, would you mind adding a test to make sure AF_UNIX is backed out when running on precise?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: let's discuss that after the meeting
<tyhicks> jdstrand: sure - will do that today
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks
<jjohansen> jdstrand: sure
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-09
<methodize> what could be the cause of booting to black screen 3 times and on the 4th it boots correctly?
<apw> cking, morning ....
<cking> apw, good morning!
<apw> cking, to confirm, you tested the aa3 changes on all of our main platforms yesterday didn't you
<cking> yup
<apw> (touch platforsms)
<apw> ok great, the landing page says it needs testing ... so wanted my facts straight
<cking> well, mako, maguro, manta, not grouper
 * cking can test grouper if required
<cking> apw, i didn't test grouper since it was totally flatlined and I was told I didn't need to test it yesterday by security
<apw> cking, if it is easy today then that might help, but if its hastle
<cking> apw, I need to give it 10 more mins on charge, it's totally flat
<cking> -ETOOMUCHHARDWARE
<apw> cking, heh.  you need one of these octopus chargers i have
<apw> i should order you one
<cking> heh, my desk is already full of cables
<apw> cking, i ordered a 4 port 5 amp total charger, and two teensy 6 inch cables
<apw> really helped, then of course someone stole the h/w i was plugging into it
<apw> (though i am sure they make a heap better use of it than i did)
<apw> cking, does 'screenshot' work on your saucy dekstop ?
<cking> yep
<apw> well shit, i just get a black square
<cking> apw, print screen yes, alt-print- screen looks broken
<cking> apw, i get a partial image 
<cking> oh, it's the hud
<apw> its the hud ?
<cking> on alt-print-screen
<apw> oh it is showing the hud
<cking> 'cos alt is my hud meta key
 * cking grumbles at how long it takes to charge the N7
<apw> you need an epically large charger for it
<apw> a proper 2a job, and not all of those seem to work at proper speed
<cking> well, this is especially flat N7 at the mo
<cking> apw, grouper tested and looks OK with the hello world and twitter tests
<cking> talk about test configuration marathon
<apw> cking, yeah you are my hero, thanks
 * henrix -> lunch
<Kano> hi, do you rebase 3.11 to .4 soon?
<tseliot> apw: are you around?
<apw> tseliot, hi
<tseliot> apw: hi, are you available to test a stable and official release of the broadcom driver?
<tseliot> saucy would be fine
<apw> when do yu need results
<apw> cirtainly get the binaries to me
<tseliot> apw: final freeze is tomorrow, so if I can avoid an SRU... but it also depends on whether you have time for it. Also what package architecture do you need?
<apw> tseliot, my brcm machine is 32bit, i can test it later today for sure
<tseliot> apw: ok, thanks, I'll build it and give you the link, thanks
<apw> tseliot, np
<rtg> henrix, bouncing gomeisa for kernel update
<henrix> rtg: ack
<tseliot> apw: here you go: http://people.canonical.com/~amilone/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rtg> arges_, your patch 'SAUCE: (no-up) Only let characters through when there are active readers.' on Quantal is breaking my rice bowl.
<arges_> rtg: how so?
<rtg> arges, did you build it on Quantal ?
<arges> rtg: let me triple check
<rtg> arges, or maybe I applied the wrong patch ?
<apw> rtg, ogasawara, i did an upload for arm64 this morning, bits are pushed
<arges> rtg: there was a patch for PQ, and one for R
<rtg> arges, I'm thinking P has the same compile problem.
<arges> rtg: yes it does ldata doesn't exist
<rtg> arges, how about I drop that patch on those 2 releases for now.
<arges> rtg: yes please drop P/Q 
<arges> i think s/icanon/tty will fix, but i think what i did was backport S to R/Q/P instead of using the  re-worked patches i had done originally
<rtg> arges, OK, dropped for P/Q. 
<ppisati> do anyone know why we don't use VIRTIO_CONSOLE on i386 and amd64?
<ppisati> (it's probably a question for smb, but he is off... :P )
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-10
<stgraber> hey there, just tried using a standard generic kernel on my wandboard (imx6) and I'm getting this in dmesg followed pretty shortly by a full system hang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216221/
<stgraber> that's with the latest saucy kernel though I actually never managed to get a stable distro kernel to work on that one
<stgraber> taking the same 3.11 kernel built by fedora (so probably slightly different kernel config) works fine
<stgraber> (but I'd rather use the Ubuntu one from the archive since it gives me aufs and overlayfs which are rather nice on a system I use as a buildd)
<stgraber> infinity: not sure if that rings a bell ^
<infinity> stgraber: I suspect you'll find that our kernel and fedora's differ a lot more than just in configs. :/
<infinity> stgraber: But not familiar with that bug in particular, no.  My imx6 has been idle a while.
<stgraber> yeah, I'm already trying to get a config diff here and it seems rather massive, then I have no idea how many patches fedora has on top of upstream
<infinity> stgraber: Anyhow, file a bug, point to the sources matching the working Fedora kernel.  I suspect it might take someone with a bit of smarts very little time to diff A B, compare to backtrace, and see where we might have gone wrong.
<stgraber> and the current upstream git is failing to build for me (fails in some devicetree code) so I can't test if 3.12-rc4 is any better
<stgraber> bug 1237733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237733 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel hangs on wandboard (freescale imx6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237733
 * henrix -> lunch
<apw> * powerpc
<apw>   blktap (2.0.90-2ubuntu1): blktap-utils
<apw> bah
<ppisati> why is there an ubuntu-desktop metapkg but no ubuntu-server metapkg?
<ppisati> i see the edubuntu-server* but no ubuntu-server
<ppisati> weird
<ppisati> actually the edubuntu pkgs are not meta
<manjo> ppetraki, around ? 
<ppetraki> manjo, uh yeah
<manjo> oh
<manjo> ppisati, around ? 
<ppisati> manjo: what?
<manjo> ppetraki, there is a thread with Andre ... seems like we need an option for virtio console 
<manjo> ppisati, ^
<ppisati> manjo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master-next
<ppisati> manjo: build it and check it out
<manjo> awesome! thanks 
<bjf> kamal, what's the story on bug 1162026 and bug 1163720 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1162026 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "backlight not adjustable after screen turns off and then back on" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163720 in Linux "Brightness control broken on XPS13 with 3.8.0-16 and 3.8.0-22" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163720
 * kamal throws self from top of nearest spire . . .
 * ppisati goes out for a bit
<bjf> kamal, the "issue" for me is that these have been backported to precise, are in the precise changelog, there is no precise task on the bug and they need verification
<bjf> kamal, i guess that should be "issues" :-P
<manjo> ppisati, what branch is it on ? master-next ? 
<ppisati> manjo: yes
<kamal> bjf, ok, I think 1162026 is actually fixed nowadays (do you want to create a precise task for it?  same for quantal, I suppose?)
 * ppisati notes my push-to-talk button is broken
<ppisati> :P
<bjf> kamal, i really just care that the "verification" tag gets added to the bug so that my report turns green 
<kamal> bjf, 1163720 is an open issue (problem exists upstream also) ... I don't actually know if that bug can manifest on precise or not (I really don't even want to go find out).
<kamal> bjf, oh, so you just want me to verify it then change the verification-{needed/done}-precise tag ?   no new task line required?
<apw> if the bug is being released into precise in an lts kernel or similar then we should have tasks for it , so that launchpad has something to close
<bjf> kamal, really both should happen but the tag is what i care most about
<bjf> kamal, what apw said
<apw> kamal, if you cannot nominate let me know what you need adding to what bug and i'll slam them in
<bjf> kamal, i've taken care of adding the precise series to the bugs
<kamal> bjf, ok thanks ... but I'm scratching my head about 1163720 ...  its certainly _not_ fixed at this point, but that fact should not make "this fix will be dropped from the source code, and this bug will be closed" occur!
<kamal> bjf ... because "this fix" wasn't actually supposed to be the fix for that bug.
<kamal> bjf, can I just take away "Fix Released" from 1163720?  (make it "In Progress" or something?) ... and remove the verification-needed-* tags?
<bjf> kamal, well ... wasn't it fix released for raring? (or are you telling me it's not?)
<apw> kamal, it ought to have only flagged up on bjfs list cause it has the bug number in the commit log right?
<kamal> bjf, 1163720 is *not* fixed for any release at all
<bjf> kamal, when i read that bug it looked like the commit fixed the original issue and then there was a new issue
<apw> kamal, not even saucy ?
<kamal> bjf, apw: the commit just shouldn't have referenced 1163720 at all
<bjf> kamal, ok, fair enough
<kamal> that bug does still exists in saucy (and upstream)
<apw> ommit 8029954e6aa79d3fdc44b0353f6c9c4a8a656725
<apw> Author: Kamal Mostafa <kamal@canonical.com>
<apw> Date:   Fri Jul 19 15:02:01 2013 -0700
<apw>     drm/i915: quirk no PCH_PWM_ENABLE for Dell XPS13 backlight
<apw>     
<apw> kamal, that one lists it 
<apw> so the tools assume it is fixed
<kamal> apw, that was a mistake on my part then.
<bjf> kamal, then in that case i would think the right thing to do is to change the status to in-progress
<apw> kamal, and we need to find out which bug you meant to put in there
<bjf> kamal, and we'll just ignore the verification tags for this bug for this cycle
<bjf> apw, that commit has 3 bugs listed i believe
<kamal> apw, bjf, yes, that commit already has (also) the correct buglink
<apw> bjf, yeah, it does indeed, there will be some fallout to fix the bugs it does not fix
<kamal> bjf, ok, I will change 1163720 to "In Progress", and I think I should remove the verification tags from it also (yes?)
 * cking -> EOD
<eridu> hey ubuntu kernellers, I'm tedks on launchpad, and I mistakenly closed this bug after corresponding with jsalisbury about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1133087
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1133087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu shows grains like screen after the splash from kernel (3.8.0-5)" [High,Fix released]
<jsalisbury> eridu, ok.  I'll take a look.
<eridu> it turns out that after installing the generic linux package and upgrading via apt, I installed the Ubuntu linux-image package, but wouldn't boot from it. So I made a mistake by closing that bug. With the latest (as of now) version of linux-image, I can't get to X on my system.
<eridu> jsalisbury: thanks -- sorry for screwing this up, I'm still willing to test any bisected kernels you throw my way. and I'll double-check the uname this time :-)
<jsalisbury> eridu, np.  I'll re-open the bug and add some comments.
<eridu> awesome, thanks.
 * rtg -> lunch
<rtg> bjf, care to chime in on this thread so I can get it out of my inbox ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-September/032841.html
<bjf> looking, i thought it was handled so i deleted it already
<rtg> bjf, just looking for the 2nd opinion
<bjf> rtg, didn't we ask for more testing on that?
<rtg> bjf, He says he tested on 4 other platforms
<bjf> rtg, i ack'd it
<rtg> bjf, k
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-11
<Donkersgoed> hi all
<Donkersgoed> I've got a kernel panic on a recent version of 3.8.0 on raring
<Donkersgoed> can you help me report it
<Donkersgoed> ?
<ppisati> moin
<Kaloz> apw: hey. did anyone reported shutdown issues since the upgrade of the -11 kernel?
<Kaloz> apw: both the new -11 and -12 fails to power off my notebook
<apw> Kaloz, nothing i have heard no
<apw> Kaloz, can you confirm that booting back to a -10 with the same userspace does poweroff (it might be an upstrart change for instance)
<ppisati> and if you were wondering, yes, i'm fiddling with my network setup today...
<ppisati> and so far the network is winning...
<Kaloz> apw: will do later today
<ogasawara> ChickenCutlass: heya, do you any sort of reproducer or test case (or bug report) to help us investigate the issues you're seeing with lowmemorykiller?
<ogasawara> ChickenCutlass: or are you still trying to get a clear sense from you end of what's going on?
<apw> ogasawara, didn't we turn off CONFIG_ANDROID for that just this last upload?
<ChickenCutlass> ogasawara, still trying to see what is going on.  I think we have a regression from our old app manager to now mir
<rtg> apw, in the distro kernel
<apw> ahh
<ogasawara> ChickenCutlass: ack, so maybe I'll wait to hear from you for a more defined scope of the problem before I turn my guys loose on it
<ChickenCutlass> ogasawara, yes thanks
<infinity> rtg: Oh hey, Tim.  Can I get you to reupload that linux-exynos5 in the kernel ppa using the master orig instead of native?
<rtg> infinity, no problem, gimme a bit. I forgot that it was based on a real upstream tarball.
<rsalveti> ChicagoBud: ogasawara: yeah, for now I believe the issue is on the userspace side still
<ogasawara> rsalveti: ack.  if you discover otherwise, please do let us know and we'll be sure to try and help.
<rsalveti> sure, thanks
<ppisati> jsalisbury: dude, saw your email, i'll give it a look
<jsalisbury> ppisati, great, thanks!  I wasn't sure if you had one of those boards or not.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: i've one, and i bet one beer it's the dtb that needs to be updated
<ppisati> jsalisbury: and since it's part of the firmware on the board, we don't that automagically everytime we install a new kernel
<ppisati> jsalisbury: but it has to be done manually
<jsalisbury> ppisati, heh, only one beer
<ppisati> jsalisbury: anyhow, i'll updathe the lp bug
<jsalisbury> ppisati, thanks, Paolo
<ppisati> jsalisbury: dude, it's still one beer... :)
<infinity> rtg: Oh, that made it MUCH more auditable, their delta is quite small.  Thanks.
<rtg> infinity, anything for you :)
<rtg> infinity, maybe you can help me figure out why the network performance is so bad on one of these calxeda nodes.
<infinity> rtg: Careful, you don't want to replace Andy as my favourite kernel dude.
<infinity> rtg: Only on one node?
<rtg> huh, no danger of that. apw is way smarter then me.
<rtg> infinity, yep, only 1 of the 4 that I have access to is slow
<infinity> rtg: On a different uplink?  Who configured the fabric, and how?
 * rtg -> EOW
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-12
<slangasek> so this is a problem that's plagued me for a while
<slangasek> how can I see on a system what processes have connected to a particular unix socket?
<slangasek> netstat, lsof, etc. seem to only show the listener
<slangasek> boo, stackoverflow thinks it's not possible without hacks on the kernel. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11897662/identify-other-end-of-a-unix-domain-socket-connection
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-13
<dupondje> When is the config of daily kernels adjusted ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-06
<davmor2> apw: hey dude https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1374126  confirmed it is still happening on todays image, is there anything else that you could do with log wise?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374126 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "mac is not installing bcmwl even though 3rd party drivers is selected" [Undecided,New]
<apw> davmor2, i take it installing brcmwl manually works ?
<davmor2> apw: if I hook it up to the internet via cable I can indeed install brcmwl and it works fine then,  It just doesn't seem to be install like it was in trusty from the install 3rd party from ubiquity
<davmor2> apw: is it worth seeing if the package is even on the cd?
<apw> davmor2, yeah and if software-properties-gtk is on there
<davmor2> apw: so without the cd enabling as a repo, I get No additional drivers available on the additional drivers page,  Let me enable the cd now
<davmor2> apw: okay now it shows the broadcom driver, so it is on the cd
<apw> and what id's does your brcm have
<davmor2> apw: Broadcom Corporation: BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n
<apw> davmor2, ok that is pretty standard osunding.  this seems more likely to be a a bug in ubuntu-drivers-common ... but i am not 100% as the last time i looked at this stuff it was called jockey
<apw> davmor2, ok what does "ubuntu-drivers list" command say when in the CD ?
<apw> booting a livecd ought to be enough i recon
<apw> davmor2, and indeed "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" should install them if available
 * apw pokes davmor2
<davmor2> apw: sorry Lunch got called
<davmor2> apw right give me 2 minutes and I restart the live cd
<apw> ack
<davmor2> apw: ubuntu-drivers list only displays bcmwl-kernel-source
<apw> davmor2, well that is the right one, does ubuntu-drivers autoinstall make wifi work ?
<apw> as that is what the installer is meant to run during its life
<davmor2> apw: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall throws up No drivers found for automatic installation
<apw> !?!
<apw> can you paste the output of both of those commands into a comment please
<davmor2> apw: sure can
<apw> davmor2, and the output of $ cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/modalias 
<apw> oh no that prolly won't be called that
<apw> davmor2, i need the modalias file from the /sys/ directory which is that device
<davmor2> apw: right on live cd or the installed system?
<apw> davmor2, either
<davmor2> apw: is it just class you need or all of sys?  my plan is just to tarball it
<apw> davmor2, i just need the modaliases from the wl car
<apw> card
<apw> just that file, that is what the autodetect stuff uses
<davmor2> apw: under net I only see eth0 and lo
<apw> are you in the live cd ?
<davmor2> yes
<apw> then it would be either in /sys/bus/pci or sys/bus/usb
<apw> i assume
<apw> head /sys/bus/pci/devices/*/uevent
<apw> davmor2, something like that should find it
<davmor2> apw: I'm going to paste what I have, under driver I see b43, but under devices I only see a bcma which I think is the card reader
<apw> smb, do you routinly test with more than one vCPU when you make VMs, i had an install failure friday with 2 vCPUs, which i ignored but have no idea if that was the cause
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8507607/
<smb> apw, I mostly run with more than 1 
<apw> smb, ok cool, ignore that then it is likely just random
<smb> apw, ok, but can keep an eye open...
<apw> smb, ta ... i have a couple of installs here with 1cpu i guess i'll reboot them with more and see
<apw> davmor2, ok there appears to be a device which would match
<davmor2> apw: \o/ thank god for that :)
<apw> davmor2, waht does "apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source | grep Mod" say
<davmor2> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8507678/
<apw> ok that matches my expectation
<apw> tseliot, ok i think you are in the frame for bug #1374126 ... seems you stopped installing bcmwl by defaul, in favour of drivers using linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubot5> bug 1374126 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "mac is not installing bcmwl even though 3rd party drivers is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374126
<apw> tseliot, but ... you have the former on the plastic, and not the latter, and without a network you can't get a network
<tseliot> apw: yes, the open driver is usually much better than the blob (which breaks some systems)
<apw> tseliot, as ubuntu-drivers wants to install linux-firmware-nonfree, would it be helpful if it at least had a way to tell you it wants to but cant?
<apw> ad right now, trusty CDs work, and utopic CDs don't have wifi ... which is rather confusing
<tseliot> apw: does that mean that bcmwl is on the cd whereas linux-firmware-nonfree is not?
<apw> tseliot, i believe so, davmor2 ^^
<apw> tseliot, and i don't think l-f-nonfree can be
<tseliot> apw: can't we ship it without installing it and then have u-d-c install it when needed?
<apw> i don't think we are allowed to have anything non-free on teh CD are we ?
<apw> infinity, ^
<tseliot> but how is bcmwl free?
<apw> you have a fair point
<tseliot> and slangasek ^
<apw> davmor2, i'll install l-f-nonfree and at least confirm doing so has some effect
<davmor2> tseliot: apw: hmmm so b43-fwcutter and bcmwl-kernel-source both show if I remove the internet connection and do apt update && apt search broadcom
<infinity> /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<infinity> It's on the CD, yes.
<apw> installing l-f-nonfree doesn't seem to fix this box either
<infinity> If it depends on l-f-nonfree, why isn't that dependency in the packaging?
<tseliot> infinity: in the packaging of what?
<infinity> Also, is this actually non-free, or is it only in resitrcted because of sketchy dependencies?
<infinity> tseliot: bcmwl-kernel-source...
<tseliot> infinity: well, it's not a dependency
<apw> infinity, no, this is brcwl being "replaced" by l-f-nonfree and open drivers
<infinity> apw: Oh, I guess I've missed some context here.  If it's being replaced, let's tear it out. :P
<infinity> apw: That said, free drivers don't get you very far if you still need non-free firmware. :/
<tseliot> apw: what does dmesg say with the firmware?
<apw> [ 8856.808138] b43-phy2 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode29_mimo.fw" request failed (err=-12)
<apw> [ 8856.808144] b43-phy2 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw" request failed (err=-12)
<apw> which i presume is not in l-f-nonfree
<infinity> So, those files aren't shipped?
<apw> i asusme not, but have not checked, it threw those errors after installing
<tseliot> apw: that was already there though: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185777218/syslog
<infinity> Wow, who let linux-firmware-nonfree into the archive? :/
<infinity> This is beyond non-free.
<infinity> rtg: Double-U Tee Eff, mate.
<infinity> apw: Also this is your issue:
<infinity> linux-firmware-nonfree (1.15) utopic; urgency=medium
<infinity>   * Drop B43.tgz for license concerns. This could cause regressions with existing
<infinity>     users. However, there are clear instructions at
<infinity>     http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 for how to install this firmware.
<infinity>     -LP: #1326776
<infinity> Or, I assume it is.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1326776 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Utopic) "linux-firmware-nonfree: Copyright infringement of Broadcom b43 firmware" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326776
<infinity> -- Tim Gardner <tim.gardner@canonical.com>  Wed, 13 Aug 2014 07:50:00 -0600
<tseliot> perfect... just perfect... :)
<apw> ahh ... sigh ... we're getting to the point where we cannot help them
<infinity> To be fair, I'm inclined to drop this whole package "for license reasons".  Mainly, that we have no license.
<infinity> This package is one massive copyright violation.
<infinity> rtg: Enlighten me if this is somehow not true.
<tseliot> well, I suppose I could work around that, and make sure that we install bcmwl only if we get those errors in dmesg (?), so that we don't break systems that work well with the open driver (without the firmware, if this is even possible)
<tseliot> OR I can simply restore the original behaviour in ubuntu-drivers-common (less work and a safer solution for 14.10)
<tseliot> infinity: so let's keep bcmwl on the cd please
<apw> tseliot, i seem to remember jokey popping to tell you do things in the old days
<tseliot> not that we have much of a choice
<apw> tseliot, could you talk people though installing wl, getting the firmware and swtiching
<tseliot> apw: I'm not sure u-d-c supports user interaction as jockey used to
<infinity> To be fair, "you need a network to install your network driver" is a Windows installer behaviour I'd prefer not to emulate, if we can avoid it.
<infinity> (Though, I realise we may have no choice with hostile upstreams)
<tseliot> as I suspected, that kind of behaviour is not part of the current code. IIRC that's by design
<tseliot> we'll have to stick with bcmwl :/
<davmor2> apw: I assume you no longer need this device right so I can shut it down?
<apw> davmor2, indeed thanks, and close that pinhole
<davmor2> apw: ta
<Kano> hi, can you update kernel wedge to latest debian version
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-07
<infinity> zequence: If you get a chance, can you smoketest your lowlatency kernel?  We're trying to release a tiny bit early this cycle to accomodate the entire kernel team traveling next week.
<zequence> infinity: alright
<zequence> infinity: All done
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting today @ 17:00 UTC
<jsalisbury> ##
<hallyn> apw: so, this thing about having to disable 11n on intel wifi (assuming it fixes the connection drops - i haven't tried it, i just keep hitting f8 to turn off wifi and back on :) - is there a fix in the works so we dn't have to?  new firmware on the way from intel or something?
<sforshee> hallyn: what model?
<hallyn> checking
<hallyn> Wireless 7260 (rev 83)
<hallyn> ID=cafe Rev=1 Len=014
<sforshee> hallyn: I don't really think I've heard of needing to disable 11n on that one, just for the 6xxx models
<hallyn> oh
<sforshee> the last kernel update had a fix for some connection drops
<hallyn> ok.  mine might be a dif fproblem then
<hallyn> which version?
<sforshee> are you up to date?
 * sforshee looks
<hallyn> i'm on 3.16.0-20-generic #27-Ubuntu
<hallyn> i do think i had fewer drops yesterday than usual, but not 0
 * hallyn updates to check
<sforshee> that should have it, they were all upstream as of 3.14 or so
<sforshee> we just recently backported them to trusty
<hallyn> i suppose this would annoy me much more if mosh didn't exist
<sforshee> hallyn: if you open a bug and point me to it I'll have a look at your logs
<hallyn> i may have already opened one.  i'll check in a bit, and otherwise open a new one next time it happens, thx
<hallyn> sforshee: bug 1370262
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1370262 could not be found
 * hallyn checks the log info to see if anything private
<sforshee> ugh, firmware crashes
<sforshee> hallyn: don't make that public, it has a firmware crash dump
<hallyn> sforshee: color me ignorant - what's the problem with that?
<hallyn> sforshee: so the firmware actually "crashes" ?
<hallyn> tha'ts special
<sforshee> hallyn: yes, the firmware crashes. I don't know exactly what's in the dump, but it could presumably have things like keys for whatever network you were connected to at the time.
<hallyn> yuck
<infinity> zequence: Thanks!
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 21st, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<arges> jsalisbury: bug 1377851 seems to be trusty only. mind if I target it as such
<ubot5> bug 1377851 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic skb_segment+0x5d7/0x980" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377851
<arges> jsalisbury: also i have a guess at a few patches that might be able to fix it
<jsalisbury> arges, sure
<jsalisbury> arges, It's fixed upstream, so I asked to test 3.13.11.8.  Maybe the patches you believe can fix this are already in there
<arges> jsalisbury: yea they tested 3.16.3, but 3.13.x fails
<jsalisbury> arges, ahh, ok
<arges> kamal: hey is c3caf1192f904de2f1381211f564537235d50de3 queued for 3.13 stable?
<arges> kamal: i don't see it, i'll sent an email
<trippeh> kaslr finally works okay on Xen with 3.16.4, fwiw
<kamal> arges, hmmm...  you say that c3caf1192 applies cleanly (to 3.13-stable?), but no it doesn't  :-)  ...   which doesn't surprise me since its description says:
<kamal>     Fixed a bug that was introduced by my GRE-GRO patch
<kamal>     (bf5a755f5e9186406bbf50f4087100af5bd68e40 net-gre-gro: Add GRE
<kamal>     support to the GRO stack) that breaks
<arges> kamal: i applied it to ubuntu-3.13
<kamal> and 3.13 doesn't contain bf5a755 either
<arges> $ git tag --contains 277038d81b3a280ec793e2b05ba8369ff31c1d12
<arges> Ubuntu-3.13.0-24.46
<arges> looks like tim cherry-picked it, but I don't see a bug reference
<kamal> arges, ok, so then that kernel (trusty) probably does contain the supporting commit to add the feature, but 3.13-stable does not
<arges> kamal: gotcha, i guess i'll go through the SRU approach then
<arges> since it isn't needed in 3.13 stable
<kamal> arges, so did you specifically want c3caf1192 in 3.13-stable for some reason?  yes, it looks to me like this should just go to trusty as an SRU.
<arges> kamal: no. it fixes a commit that isn't in 3.13-stable (For some reason I assumed it was. so next time i'll check)
<kamal> arges, no worries man!
<arges> kamal: : ) 
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-08
<apw> rtg, i am pushing bits for the i386 cloud tools, so expect unreleased changes in -meta for you next upload
<rtg> apw, ack
<shadeslayer> jsalisbury: apw remember our discussion from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t16:51
<shadeslayer> jsalisbury: apw we were wondering if we can change to CFQ in 14.04 as well
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1378789
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> jsalisbury: apw would be awesome if you could comment there about your thoughts
<apw> there is little chance of us changing default IO scheduler in a released OS
<shadeslayer> apw: this would be for Kubuntu
<apw> shadeslayer, iirc you are changing it via udev rules right ?
<shadeslayer> and more specifically, it'd be a udev rule, which is loaded post boot ( I think )
<shadeslayer> apw: yes
<apw> ok, so what i am i commenting on :)
<shadeslayer> apw: ScottK wanted to know if this was alright with the kernel team
<shadeslayer> apw: let me get him in here :p
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so if I understood it correctly, you just wanted to ask the kernel team if this was alright for 14.04?
<ScottK> I'd like to get an appreciation of the potential risks associated with the change to assess if it's SRU worthy.
<shadeslayer> apw: fwiw we've already changed in 14.10, so far no issues for the last month that we know of
<ScottK> Right, but the level of risk we generally accept in the development series is different than for an SRU.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right, just bringing apw up to speed with the current situation in Kubuntu :)
 * apw concurs on that
<apw> we moved away from cfq because it was creating performance instabilities on interactive workloads
<apw> but you are relying on a cfq specific feature, so you are somewhat hosed
<cking> ..I guess what ever choice is made there is always a particular usecase that can show up performance issues with specific usecases
<ScottK> apw: How long ago did we switch from cfq?
 * shadeslayer thinks that we're circling back to the original conclusion of : Benchmarks are outdated
 * ScottK wonders if it might be better now.
<apw> ScottK, it was somewhere arond precise i think, a long time ago
<shadeslayer> ScottK: something that was bought up in the original discussion, no one has up-to-date benchmarks ( this was 3 months ago )
 * cking has a peek at the latest data to remind himself of the current position
<apw> ScottK, yeah it might be better, i cann't recall if we have done anything since
<apw> cking, is stats master
<shadeslayer> also, benchmarking depends highly on the kind of workload
 * ScottK starts to imagine a trip to the tech board on this one (which is not terribly unusual for "we think we should SRU, but it has risks."
<cking> shadeslayer, exactly, and it is kind of tricky to select a set of tests that cover every application's useage patterns. it's like 10 pin bowling, you kind of aim for the best all round choice, but you know there may be some pins on the side that you may miss
<shadeslayer> ScottK: *groan*
<shadeslayer> cking: right
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You weren't around when we released an X update for Dapper that broke X ~everywhere.
<ScottK> It kind of sucked.  We have the rules in place for a reason.
<cking> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/fs-tests/sept/test/kernel-trends/iometer-emu-light/index.html
<Riddell> this is only changing a setting back to the upstream default is it not?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: My alternate thought was wait for a month after 12.10 is released to see if issues come up.
<cking> oops, I mean: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/fs-tests/sept/test/kernel-trends/
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right, but IO Schedulers are supposed to be drop in replacement ...
<shadeslayer> unless there are very intrusive patches
<shadeslayer> that screw up things 
<shadeslayer> which I would imagin there are not
<shadeslayer> but then, not a kernel dev
<ScottK> If IO schedulers are drop in for each other, then logically there's no need to change.
<ScottK> Not the flaw in that logic.
<cking> you should be OK to drop in the change to cfq, but like all things, there may be issues with that which cause other performance drops compared to deadline
<apachelogger> yeah
<ScottK> Not/Note
<apachelogger> that logic is so flawed it hurts
<ScottK> Actually the logic is correct, it's the premise that's broken.
<apachelogger> deadline does not implement a priority system because by design deadline deadlines, regardless of the priority
<apachelogger> it's kinda the point of deadline
<ScottK> Right.  By definition these things are not just drop in replacements for each other.
<apachelogger> of course addressing requests as they deadline instead of as they make sense hdd-sector-wise or as they are prioritized as it were is kind of bad in spinning media world
<Riddell> it seems fairly obvious that the major io user in kubuntu is baloo, baloo just needs upstream defaults, it does seem like a bug that ubuntu changes those and the whole kde desktop suffers
<apachelogger> ScottK: they are drop in replacements in that they both will schedule your IO and your IO is going to happen at some point $soon, the meaning of soon is divergent
<ScottK> Right.  It would have been much easier to address pre-release.
<apachelogger> which is also why one shouldn't make assumptions about the soonyness of things
<cking> it would also be interesting to see what kind of i/o patterns baloo is doing as well 
<ScottK> Is there something like bootchart for capturing data like that?
<cking> blktrace perhaps, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/block-io-layer-tracing-using-blktrace.html
<Riddell> we know baloo needs cfq and suffers with deadline, vishesh has done lots of tests of that
<cking> Riddell,  any references on that analysis? 
<cking> ScottK, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/blktrace-baded-tools-seekwatcher.html
<shadeslayer> btw, I think that argument was made primarily because Baloo uses ioniceness
<shadeslayer> which was provided only by CFQ
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> we know baloo won't suck with CFQ because CFQ takes ioniceness into account ^^
<cking> ah, so it's kinda niche i/o tuning
<shadeslayer> so baloo itself doesn't suffer performance degradation when using deadline, other apps on the desktop do
<apachelogger> well, technically everything suffers
<apachelogger> as the problem is that since baloo does loads of read requests it will constantly have requests hitting the deadline once it reached the upper ceiling of the HDD's capabilities
<apachelogger> after that point deadline will basically be performing in the worst case scenario where it constantly addresses deadlined requests + one batch of queued requests
<apachelogger> and that in turn causes pointless HDD seeking as it does no longer access things in a way that makes sense sector-wise, so more stuff is going to deadline and the entire system is slowing down
<cking> with this in mind, it's worth revisiting this for U+1 for sure
 * cking wonders what baloo did before ioniceness was added to the kernel
<apachelogger> cking: didn't exist then I think
<apachelogger> and the previous thing was broken by design and implementation, so most people didn't actually use it ^^
<cking> I think that feature landed in 2.6.26 ish
<apachelogger> yeah, baloo only got invented like 2 years ago
<cking> ah, it's interesting that one is now kind of locked into just using cfq because of the behaviour required by baloo. I wonder if that is totally acceptable
<apw> whether its totally reasonable, indeed
<apachelogger> it is somewhat peculiar, but I for one lack the knowledge to argue any better approach to the problem
 * apw idly wonders how the other indexers we use on the desktop work without hammering the machine to death
 * ScottK thinks "not very well"
<hallyn> apw: someone reported that in 3.15 overlayfs switched from 'upperdir=' to 'workdir='.  that doesn't seem to e the case in utopic though.  d oyou know anything about it?
<hallyn> in particular an easy way for lxc to tell which it needs to use?  (or whether it'll be reverted upstream)
<hallyn> i don't see how chnaging that could possible meet the 'don't mess with userspace' mandate
<hallyn> (https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/mszeredi/vfs.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/overlayfs.txt?h=overlayfs.v24)
<apw> hallyn, well its outside the kernel so ... it doesn't get held to any kind of compatibility standard
<hallyn> oh.  right
<hallyn> it'd be nice if either upperdir was always supported or there was a clean way to tell which to use from a script though :)
<apw> hallyn, we haven't switched to the latest version because it has another incompatible change, which i need to think about before we could
<hallyn> ok
<apw> hallyn, indeed .. sigh ... 
<hallyn> for now i'll just say "tough noogies" :)
 * apw will look into it
<apw> hallyn, that doc says you need a new option workdir which would need to point to a private space, lost+found stylee for use with the new atomic rename swap stuff they are using
<hallyn> oh so they still take upperdir?
<apw> hallyn, that is my reading of it yes
<apw>  mount -t overlayfs overlayfs -olowerdir=/lower,upperdir=/upper,\
<apw> workdir=/work /merged
<apw> has all three in it
<hallyn> apw: ok, thanks
 * hallyn checks whether tha tis optional
<hallyn> doesn't look so
<apw> hallyn, well we won't be taking that version for a bit yet, don't know if it is for us you are worrying of course
<hallyn> apw: well that too, but also whoever reported it, who presumably has a bug as a result :)
<hallyn> i'll ask neal about it
<apw> you might be able to always supply it ...
<apw> even though it is ignored
<hallyn> nope
<apw> so attempt ot mount with, fail and attempt to mount without, and hope
<hallyn> classy
<apw> i know, very kernel
<hallyn> thx apw
 * apw feels dirty
<hallyn> i'm having a very scatterbrained week
<davmor2> apw: stop plating on windows then
<slangasek> cking: hi, so I replied to your mail because I didn't understand your response
<slangasek> maybe we can discuss here
<slangasek> apw: "other indexers on the desktop" - don't you remember?  they were all horrible and we either got rid of them, or stopped noticing the impact at the same time we all switched to SSDs
<slangasek> ok, caught up on the discussion here wrt baloo
<slangasek> that's some useful context
<cking> slangasek, sorry, I was having some food
<cking>  CFQ is the only one that handles ioniceness
<slangasek> cking, apw: what I would like to understand is, do we actually have benchmarks measuring cfq vs. deadline for rotational vs. ssd?  Because it seems there's quite a relevant difference in behavior; are we sure deadline is actually the right default on rotational?
<slangasek> (i.e., is there a reason that we shouldn't consider the udev rule that kubuntu-settings has implemented to be correct across the board?)
<slangasek> maybe we still wouldn't want to SRU such a change into the kernel even if we thought it was correct
<cking> slangasek, I need to look up my historical data on this, which may take me a while to do
<slangasek> but I'd like to have a clearer understanding of what we do think is correct
<slangasek> cking: ok; no hurry for my part, but I'd appreciate having that info
<cking> slangasek, all choices are correct and also wrong depending on the use case :-/
<apw> i'd have to defer to cking's numbers, i know we thought not previously
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-09
<melodie> hi
<kees> say, is there an official mirror of the ubuntu kernels on github? I can't find one, and it'd be nice to have so pull requests would be easier to build. :)
<sforshee> kees: I thought rtg had set some up at one time, not sure if they're still there though
<rtg> kees, I've messed with git hub mirroring, but I don't keep it up to date
<rtg> hy would that make it easier ?
<rtg> why*
<kees> because then I could branch from the mirror on github, and my upload would only be my changes, instead of the entire history of the kernel. :)
<rtg> kees, oh, duh.
<rtg> right.
<kees> (i'm complaining currently while waiting for my ubuntu-trusty push to upload to github)
<rtg> kees, don't all google peeps have enormous pipes ?
<kees> I guess, but I think it trips my "this is inefficient" flag in my head. :)
<kees> though, if I'm the only person asking for it, probably you don't need to spend the time to make it available. :)
<rtg> kees, did you note that I picked up the seccomp patches for Utopic ?
<rtg> one of them needed a little backport. you should check that I got it right.
<kees> rtg: I did! Thank you very much!
<kees> yeah, to 3.16 isn't bad. to 3.14 (Chrome OS) and 3.13 (Trusty) is more tricky
<kees> less and less existing infrastructure is available
<kees> I will pull that. what needed fiddling?
<rtg> checking...
<rtg> kees, 'sched: move no_new_privs into new atomic flags'
<kees> ah! yes, due to AA changes not in upstream. :)
<kees> I hit that too.
<rtg> I think it was this bit:
<rtg>         if (!(bprm->file->f_path.mnt->mnt_flags & MNT_NOSUID) &&
<rtg> -           !current->no_new_privs &&
<rtg> +           !task_no_new_privs(current) &&
<kees> seems fine, yeah.
<rtg> kees, yeah, I'm always hammering on that jjohansen guy to get his bits upstream
<kees> anyway, as you may suspect, I've got seccomp-tsync backported to Trusty. Trying to build a pull request now... :)
<rtg> kees, cool. are you going to plumbers ?
<kees> I won't be there, but I'm sure there will be other googlers wandering around.
<rtg> bummer
<kees> I'm travelled-out. I wasn't home for most of August, and it suuucked
<apw> doing an "rtg"
<rtg> I'm in London this week, Dusseldorf next, and DC the following week.
<kees> haha yikes
<kees> I'd love to see London again
<apw> kees, "come on down"
<rtg> you'd like the new office
<kees> yeah, I never saw it. all my imaginings of ubuntu london are in millbank still :)
<apw> kees, allll wrong ...
<amitk> rtg: anything can beat millbank?
<rtg> amitk, its a nicer locale. lots of restaurants and the Borough market nearby
<kees> no more police with assault rifles?
<rtg> not recently
<kees> apw: "narp"? that's new! it's like "nack" meets "arp"? sorry about the bad git uri, though. :P
<amitk> see you all in dusseldorf next week, good night
<melodie> hi 
<melodie> I had the kernel 3.2.0-69 in Ubuntu Precise a machine having these specs, and the machine instead of performing a shutdown, was rebooting (had a dual boot with Windows XP - needed for some tests, and XP after update didn't reboot when shutdown - then today I updated with the newer kernel 3.2.0-70 : does someone know if it was a known bug and was adressed?
<melodie> $ pastebin cpuinfo.txt 
<melodie> http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/616828
<melodie> $ pastebin lshw.txt 
<melodie> http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/616829
<melodie> $ pastebin lspci-v.txt 
<melodie> http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/616830
<melodie> $ 
<melodie> here are the outputs for the different hardware info command lines
<melodie> (I am in Archlinux right now, hence the urls)
<melodie> I mean : the latest official kernel for Precise fixed it. 
<melodie> and the latest 3.13.xyz also fixed it
<PottyTheShitter> idleone sucks dick
<melodie> goodn night
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<ubot5> idleone is a dick: please see above
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
<ubot5> idleone is a dick: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | idleone is a dick
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-05
<FourDollars> Hi, I opened a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1502772. Could you help to fix this problem?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502772 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel in Ubuntu doesn't provide mmc-modules udeb." [Undecided,New]
<Guest15243> infinity
<Guest15243> So do you want to do this?
<Guest15243> Hi brendand
<brendand> Guest15243, hello?
<Guest15243> What is going on brendand?
<einfinity> "We call the police" bug again.
<apw> FourDollars, hrm, are they not built in
<einfinity> Looks like it.
<einfinity> saftey protocol
<einfinity> overactive survival mechanisms
<einfinity> machinae niil complex
<einfinity> machinae nihil complex
<einfinity> cold winter at the 4 seasons
<einfinity> biological upper respitory infection
<einfinity> tenure
<einfinity> brendand: can you send a software update to my android?
<einfinity> I don't like the version.
<soulkz> que pendejos
<einfinity> I pray for you.
<einfinity> To be abused.
<einfinity> ab-used
<einfinity> tools
<einfinity> To be used.
<FourDollars> apw: no
<Eduard_Munteanu> What's the relationship between versions in ubuntu/linux.git and those in ubuntu/ubuntu-${release}.git?
<Eduard_Munteanu> e.g. 3.16.0.50.41 vs 3.16.7-ckt17
<henrix> Eduard_Munteanu: 3.16.7-ckt17 is a stable kernel release (as in "upstream stable"); the kernels in ubuntu-${released}.git are ubuntu kernels.  stable kernels commits are applied into the ubuntu kernels
<caribou> apw: hi, got a chance to look at my fix for the crashkernel= bug ?
<caribou> apw: bug: #1496317
<ubot5`> bug 1496317 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "kexec fails with OOM killer with the current crashkernel=128 value" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496317
<Eduard_Munteanu> henrix, thanks, I see...
<Eduard_Munteanu> henrix, is there a place where I can see what patches have been applied in addition to the -ckt series?
<henrix> Eduard_Munteanu: i'm affraid the only way is to look at the release git tree and compare both
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ah, I see.
<smb> caribou, fwiw it appears to make sense to me. Of course actual trying out will be even better. I can try to play with it 
<caribou> smb: let me check I think it's in a ppa somewhere
<smb> caribou, Oh I can just use that attached debdiff
<caribou> smb: ppa:louis-bouchard/test-makedumpfile
<caribou> smb: quicker :)
<smb> caribou, ah ok, yeah. Well usually I find that the VM I try to use needs serious updating anyway
<smb> :)
<smb> caribou, some other interruption. testing might be a bit "delayed". sorry
<caribou> smb: np
<smoser> smb, aroudn ?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12690169/
<smoser> any other kernel people are welcome to reply.
<smoser> the gist is : How reliable is uptime?
<smoser> delta1 = (read_reliable_remote_clock() - read_uptime())
<smoser> sleep some-time
<smoser> delta2 = read_reliable_remote_clock() - read_uptime()
<smoser> will 'delta1' and 'delta2' going to be within a reasonable value of eachother?
<smoser> 'reasonable'  here is < 2 seconds.
<apw> smoser, how long is the some-time
<apw> you'd expect the clocks to be reasonably stable in terms of progress, on each machine
<apw> but if they arn't sync'd with anything outside there is no guarentee that the particular local clock
<apw> ticks with any specfic frequency
<apw> the crystals they use for clocks tend to always be the same, but not necessarily accurate to what is needed for wall cloc
<apw> clock
<smoser> apw, well, how long is probably < 2 minutes
<smoser> most rprobably < 15
<apw> i'd expect the delta to be reasonable in those cases yes
<smoser> ok. thanks
<infinity> smoser: Wouldn't it be more sensible to  leverage ntpdate/systemd-timed to fix the clock before cloud-init starts making assumptions?
<infinity> smoser: Instead of essentially reimplementing ntp's drift tracking?
<smoser> well, i'd just pitch it if it seemed wrong.
<smoser> i think the issue with use of ntpdate or systemd-timed is there is not a guarantee of access to a time server.
<smoser> i dont have to deal with drift per say. oauth doesn't require a perfectc clock, but its not going to allow you to use a time from last month or January of 1970.
<infinity> smoser: No, but with no time server, the system probably won't tear the clock out from under you either.
<infinity> smoser: ie: just running after those services would mean your clock would probably remain consistent.
<smoser> well, at least in upstart world, those services run quite non-deterministicly
<smoser> and quite annoyingly.
<infinity> smoser: THough, I get the "if the clock is totally busted, oauth will explode" issue.  But so will half their system.
<infinity> Anyhow, was just an aside.  If you've argued with service ordering and decided it can't solve your issue, your proposed solution seems "sane", just weird. ;)
<smoser> well, in upstart ntp would run on ifup and it was backgrounded
<smoser> to make sure it didnt' block anything.
<infinity> Yeah.  In retrospect, that was probably a bug, not a feature, but we ain't fixing it now.
<smoser> well, its hard to block on a given interface if you have 6 interfaces and only one of them is going to get a routeu that would go to your ntp server
<infinity> No, I understand why the bug/feature was implemented, it's just a bit nutty to tear out the system time at a nondeterministic point in boot.
<smoser> yes
<smoser> quite nutty
<smoser> and painful.
<smoser> sleep 2. clock backwards 1 month. wake up in 1 month .
<infinity> Thankfully, most systems only drift a second or two on boot, not years.
<smoser> i'm honestly nto sure how it works in systemd.
<smoser> right. but if their clock has no battery
<infinity> Except, notably, ARM systems without a battery-backed RTC, and idiots who don't use the system->VM RTC bridge in qemu.
<smoser> or is just that bad and system is off for quite a while.
<smoser> right
<smoser> yes. arm is the thing :)
<smoser> and interestingly, my first experience with sucky clocks is in your favorite arch
<infinity> I wouldn't call it my favourite. ;)
<smoser> ppc64 systems i had would lose seconds in a day
<infinity> Oh.  Yeah, that might be my favourite.
<smoser> i never understood why a $4 watch from walmart keeps time to seconds in multi-years
<smoser> but expensive hardware cant do that.
<infinity> PPC clocks are notoriously incorrect.  I'm not sure why.
<infinity> Perhaps because they were always so "server-oriented" that they couldn't grasp why everyone wouldn't use ntp everywhere.
<infinity> And, thus, didn't care.
<infinity> While PC clocks kept improving year on year because until vaguely recently, Windows had no concept of ntp without 3rd party software.
<leitao> arges, ogasawara: What is going to be the first SRU for 15.10? 3 weeks after the GA?
<ogasawara> bjf: ^^
<ogasawara> leitao: should be ~3wks following release, but I'll let bjf officially confirm his schedule
<leitao> ogasawara, ok, thanks
<bjf> leitao, let me look at a calendar ... one sec
<leitao> bjf, is the calendar public?
<bjf> leitao, it's a "count the number of weeks from today and see where that lands relative to the release" kind of operation :-)
<leitao> bjf, it was not clear if the cycle start counting after the GA or after the kernel freeze.
<bjf> leitao, the two are not related at all
<leitao> bjf, hmmm
<bjf> leitao, the SRU cycle runs for 3 weeks and repeats forever. how a release falls within a given SRU cycle is what i'm looking for
<bjf> leitao, the first SRU cycle after the 15.10 releaes should start on Mon. Nov. 9 
<leitao> bjf, right.  I am doing the math over here also.
<leitao> thank you
<bjf> leitao, that's only projected, if there is a delay between now and then it could slip ... but that doesn't happen often
<leitao> so, if we miss any patch for 15.10 (kernel freeze this week), we will only have it released end of nov, correct?
<bjf> leitao, correct
<leitao> thank you
<bjf> leitao, you may be interested in the "kernel-sru-announce" mailing list
<leitao> bjf, definitely, thank you
<mamarley> apw: You mentioned before it might be a good idea to add a command-line arg for the intel_pstate module to force HWP on for Skylake hardware.  Since the kernel freeze is coming up, should I go ahead and write such a patch?  Any preference on what the arg should be?
<infinity> skylake_hwp?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-06
<mamarley> infinity: Sounds good.  I will make a patch and post it on the ML tomorrow.
<qwebirc74229> infinity: Running on macs now?
<apw> mamarley, thanks for doing that
<apw> mamarley, it would be good to be able to force it on and off over the kernels wishes
<mamarley> apw: OK.
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<mamarley> If I am compiling a kernel package using the "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-lowlatency" method and I changed a file in the source, is there any way to get it to pick that up without recompiling the entire kernel?
<apw> mamarley, you need to remove the "build" stamp in the debian/stamps directory and then it should
<mamarley> Thanks!
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Oct 13th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mamarley> apw: I have a patch ready.  It adds an argument "skylake_hwp" so that you can pass "intel_pstate=skylake_hwp" on the kernel command line to force HWP on Skylake-S.  Disabling HWP or intel_pstate entirely is already supported using the "intel_pstate=no_hwp" and "intel_pstate=disable" arguments.  Should I go ahead and send the patch to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com?
<apw> mamarley, for sure ...
<mamarley> OK, just sent. :)
<mamarley> It doesn't seem to be showing up though...
<apw> maybe in the mod queue, /me checks
<apw> mamarley, approved
<mamarley> Thanks!
<lfaraone> jsalisbury: I see kernel.ubuntu.com doesn't use HTTPS. Could you `sha256sums *.deb | gpg --clearsign` https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1500751/ ? :) 
<jsalisbury> lfaraone, sure
<jsalisbury> lfaraone, done.  In file named: signature-lp1500751
<lfaraone> Thanks!
<mamarley> I hate to ask for so many things, but might it be possible to get https://github.com/jsakkine/linux-tpm2/commit/4b7cf75f2cd6f0961cb221eb29786e58c0a50f3c in wily?  It fixes an issue that causes all FIFO TPM2 devices to not work.  I thought maybe I should ask here so I don't waste everybody's time with a bug or mailing list post if you don't want it.
<lfaraone> jsalisbury: yay, that kernel works.
<rtg> mamarley, I would prefer that patch to have at least gotten into linux-next first.
<mamarley> OK.
<mamarley> rtg: Regarding having to apply the intel_pstate patch manually, I made the patch against http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git.  Should I have been using something else?
<rtg> mamarley, it did not apply cleanly, plus there was some extra junk in the Documentation.txt patch.
<rtg> mamarley, have a look at what I pushed to see if it is correct.
<mamarley> Sorry, I'm not seeing it.
<rtg> mamarley, you are looking at the repo mirror. Use git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/wily
<mamarley> rtg: Looks good, thanks!  Sorry for the trouble.
<rtg> np
<jsalisbury> lfaraone, thanks for testing.  there will probably be 4 or so more test kernels to complete the bisect
<Hammerhead> would this be the wrong place to ask about DM-multipath trouble?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-07
<`jpg> Hey guys, I am running into an issue with an image build script that is trying to install linux-image-generic-lts-vivid, it works most of the time but occasionally fails with:
<`jpg> Depends: linux-image-extra-3.19.0-30-generic but it is not going to be installed, Recommends: thermald but it is not installable
<apw> `jpg, where is it getting its packages from ?
<apw> `jpg, as that implies wherever it is has missmatched linux-meta-lts-vivid and linux-lts-vivid package contents
<`jpg> Here is my sources.list: https://gist.github.com/josephglanville/62b70cde524ca89d5423
<apw> `jpg, well other than an out of sync mirror, that ought to not happen
<apw> `jpg, the thermald complaint is perhaps indicative of somethiing, as that should always exist at some version ?
<apw> `jpg, do you have a fuller log of the build failing and particularly all of the output of the apt bits that fail
<`jpg> Yeah, here is one from a few days ago: https://github.com/flynn/flynn/issues/1829
<`jpg> Ok, maybe a month ago lol. I have one from today too: https://gist.github.com/josephglanville/6942421412c920d9c0af
<apw> `jpg, and you do and apt-get update somewhere i assume ?
<`jpg> Yep, it happens immediately before apt-get install
<apw> `jpg, and no errors or anything from there, can you paste that bit too ?
<`jpg> https://gist.github.com/josephglanville/65a1f4e3dfee65e6e71b
<apw> `jpg, and this was "last night" ... exactly how long ago ?
<`jpg> 2015-10-07 at 6:30 UTC
<apw> henrix, when did -30 go out into the archive, it was 3-4 days ago right ?
<henrix> apw: yeah, on Monday iirc
<apw> henrix, that was the emergency one right, and that wasn't an abi bumper i assume
<henrix> apw: correct (for both questions)
<caribou> guys, do we have any knowledge of incompatibilities b/w LSI's mpt2sas driver versions and the firmware of the adapter ?
<caribou> i.e. do we know if running mpt2sas version 18.00.00 on an adapter with newer f/w (20.00.00) can be an issue ?
<apw> caribou, i don't think i have any specific knowledge no, sorry
<caribou> apw: no worry, I can't find anything relevant on their website either
<apw> caribou, it is worth looking to see if the driver asks the version and changes behavoir, which would imply they expect it to work
<caribou> apw: good idea, I will look into it
<apw> `jpg, the timing of this is confusing, a -30 kernel and therefore that missing package would have been in the archive for many days at the time that failed, so it is hard to see how the mirror could be that out of sync for that long
<apw> `jpg, around the time you did that a new kernel did drop into -proposed but your sources say you arn't using it
<`jpg> apw indeed, especially considering I switched to archive.ubuntu.com to combat this exact issue.
<apw> `jpg, also as it doesn't attempt to download anything nor fail doing so that implies you have this inconsitancy in the local apt information (i think)
<apw> `jpg, that linux-meta is updated and linux is not in that update.  and that seems wack
<`jpg> apw agreed. this happens on an ec2 instance that was previously using an ec2 provided ubuntu mirror before the script runs to switch it to the ubuntu archive and run apt-get update.
<`jpg> apw is there further steps that should be taken when switching the apt sources on an already installed system?
<apw> `jpg, apt-get update (which succeeds) should leave you in a good place
<apw> `jpg, i think i would advise trying to get more information out of the instance when this fails (i have no concrete answers)
<`jpg> apw yeah I will try tell it not to terminate one so I can inspect if after the build fails.
<apw> `jpg, an "apt-cache show 'linux*'" perhaps would be instructive on failure
<`jpg> apw cheers, will do that
<apw> `jpg, so we can tell if what you see is -29 or -31 in this case, or inded none at all
<apw> `jpg, this is the kind of instability one expects if ysing -proposed, which you are not, so thats very odd
<infinity> This is not a mirror issue.
<apw> ^ which is also backed up by changing mirrors not having any effect
<infinity> The thermald bit confirms that, even if the -30 thing wasn't already obviously a red herring.
<apw> yeah that ought to always be there, and it is an unversioned recommends
<`jpg> Yeah that bit confuses me greatly.
<infinity> `jpg: Can I get a full console output of everything from update to failure, rather than snippets from different days?
<infinity> `jpg: And immediately after the failure, "apt-cache policy thermald" might be interesting, as well as "ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists"
<infinity> `jpg: But, I can tell you from a distance that it's not a broken mirror.  It's a local breakage of some sort.
<infinity> And a rather creative one, I wager.
<`jpg> infinity that is my conclusion too
<`jpg> the scary part is very little happens, this script is all that is ran against a clean ubuntu-cloud AMI: https://github.com/flynn/flynn/blob/master/util/packer/ubuntu-14.04/scripts/upgrade.sh
<`jpg> infinity: here is a coherent log of the full process of that script running: https://gist.github.com/josephglanville/57d1d1e800fffd2eb1a2
<apw> `jpg, how is that      
<apw> amazon-ebs: + [[ amazon-ebs ==
<apw> occuring ... as the right hand side of that in the script is a constant string
<infinity> `jpg: What it looks like to me is that, somehow, you're losing state for the "trusty" release pocket.
<infinity> `jpg: So, you still have trusty-updates, but none of the packages it depends on.
<infinity> How or why that would happen is a bit of a mystery.
<`jpg> yeah, especially considering the first line of sources.list is: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<infinity> Can you get a shell on one of these immediately after thefailure?
<`jpg> Not easily I'm not able to reproduce reliably.
<apw> and i would say that Get:14 in that log ought to be getting that info
<infinity> You'd think, right?
<apw> infinity, should i be supprised it is not a Hit: ?
<infinity> Which is why I'm curious to see the state at failure.
<`jpg> I will set it up so it keeps the EBS volumes for a while though.
<apw> as it is a static thing ?
<infinity> apw: Depends on how the image is built.  This is first boot, so /var/lib/apt might not be populated at all, to save space.
<apw> infinity, there are other Hits in the list
<apw> but not many
<infinity> apw: Only one.  Which is, in itself, a bit weird.
<apw> `jpg, did you say this was in an instance that was previous updated against the ec2 mirrors before this bit occurs ?
<infinity> And, indeed, might relate.
<infinity> Since it's the trusty Release sig that hits instead of getting.
<infinity> Which, if bogus, would mean trusty would be unauthenticated.
<infinity> And apt will refuse to offer packages from unauthenticated sources without forcing.
<infinity> But also, WTF, buttercup?
<infinity> I wonder if there's a proxy here playing nutty butters.
<`jpg> apw it uses an ubuntu-cloud AMI, no updates happen or anything before this script runs
<`jpg> It literally boots instance from AMI, then runs this over SSH.
<infinity> This may well be a subtle apt bug.  But not one I've ever seen.
<`jpg> infinity that would be just my luck heh, i have a habit of finding obscure failure modes. :(
<apw> why are those three lines missing their right hand sides i wonder
<apw> Get:13->15
<`jpg> apw that is the formatter unfortunately
<infinity> `jpg: How often does this happen?  Like, infrequent enough (1 in 1000, less?) to chalk up to a race somewhere, or is it more like 1 in 10?
<`jpg> 1 in 10 or so.
<infinity> Okay.  That's busted.
<infinity> And, one would think, reproducible.
<infinity> Unless there's also a transparent proxy muddying the waters on your behalf.
<apw> `jpg, do you have a date for the previous one you mentioned
<apw> i aske because this one occured right about the time that the new -proposed was copying out
<apw> which may be utter coincidence
<`jpg> Hmm, I could probably get all dates of all failures since 2014 with a bit of grep magic.
<apw> might be worth checking them against the publish dates for kernels, as 1/10 i assume means one about every 10 days or so
<infinity> apw: It's pure coincidence.  The problem isn't proposed/updates at all, it's the release pocket.  At least, for that failure.
<apw> infinity, fair
<apw> but getting dates would give us a better frequency rate too
<infinity> apw: Pulled my proxy config out, and trying in a loop to reproduce.
<`jpg> https://gist.github.com/josephglanville/61c0bf8a9b17beeac54c
<infinity> apw: I'm kinda wanting to blame ec2 somehow.
<`jpg> infinity it wouldn't surprise me, this only occurs in ec2.
<infinity> `jpg: And this runs how often?  Daily?
<`jpg> 2x a day, every 12 hours.
<infinity> Okay, yeah, that failure rate is insanely high, then.
<infinity> So, not a mirror pulse race, unless you're amazingly unlucky at cron.
<infinity> jpds: Do you have a throwaway instance in the exact same environment that you can experiment on?
<`jpg> infinity i can make one
<`jpg> It's just ami-c135f3aa in us-east-1
<infinity> # for i in `seq 1 1000`; do rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release* ; apt-get update 2>&1 | grep Release; done
<`jpg> kk
<infinity> `jpg: ^-- The above might be interesting.
<caribou> I see Ubuntu-lts-4.2 tags in trusty's kernel tree; do we plan to release 4.2 kernels in Trusty ?
<infinity> caribou: Yes.
<infinity> caribou: lts-* kernels are backported all the way to the next LTS.
<infinity> caribou: See, eg, linux-lts-trusty in precise.
<apw> caribou, ^ that
<caribou> infinity: good, that's what I thought; I just couldn't locate the package. I guess it's not out yet
<infinity> caribou: It's not, cause wily's not out yet.
<apw> caribou, no they are not normally published in trusty itself until wily releases
<apw> caribou, they are being built in our PPA i believe
<caribou> apw: well, that sort of answer my previons mpt2sas modules question : 4.2 has 20.00.00 module in it
 * infinity retries his loop with, like, a logfile.
<caribou> infinity: apw: thanks for the details
<infinity> caribou: I'm not sure that answers anything regarding that question. :P
<infinity> caribou: Since we don't force people to install the shiny new kernel.
<caribou> infinity: true, but in this case, they want to know if an HBA running f/w 20.00.00 would work with the 18.00.00 driver which is in the 3.19-lts kernel
<infinity> caribou: Right, which I'm saying it still a relevant question.  Cause we're not dropping the 3.19 kernel.
<infinity> Nor forcing people to install 4.2
<infinity> (Not to mention 3.13 and 3.16...)
<caribou> infinity: the question being : Can Ubuntu certify that a HBA running f/w 20.00.00 will work fine with the 18.00.00 driver from the 3.19 kernel
<infinity> caribou: I should hope so.
<infinity> caribou: Unless LSI are complete morons.
<caribou> infinity: I'm not able to identify any source of information saying Yay or Nay on this
<apw> caribou, is someone asking if it will, or asking for paperwork to say it will, or has one whic doesn't
<infinity> apw: Sounds like a customer is asking for certification reassurance.
<caribou> apw: 20.00.00 f/w fixes a problem for them so they want to be sure that it will not create other issues
<apw> i am not sure it is ever possible to assert a negative like that
<caribou> now that I know that the 20.00.00 driver will soon be available, that should be enough
<apw> caribou, it may be worth  asking cert if they have certed that combinatoin
<caribou> apw: good idea, will do
<brendand> caribou, apw - i'm not in certification anymore but i don't think we've ever certified individual components, only whole systems (officially)
<caribou> well, I think I found the answer in the RL of the 20.00.00 f/w
<apw> brendand, yeah i was thinking a system with that combination indeed
<caribou> they state that the 20.00.00 f/w is supported on Ubuntu14.04LTS
<caribou> (3.13.0-24-generic)
<apw> caribou, ok good
<caribou> and this one doesn't have the corresponding 20.00.00 module
<caribou> case closed!
<brendand> caribou, apw - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/search/?query=HBA btw
<caribou> brendand: thanks!
<apw> stgraber, tyhicks, we seem to have a lot of lxc test suite failures all of a sudden; handing at the end of the symlink tst
<apw> (after that test is reported, so while presumably running lxc-test-ubuntu)
<stgraber> apw: the LXC image server was down for 5 minutes earlier, you may have been unlucky and run right at that time :)
<stgraber> apw: basically during the same time I was disconnected from IRC (rebooting my main server for kernel update)
<apw> stgraber, would the ubuntu test be the only one affected ?
<apw> (or the first one affected ?)
<stgraber> well, depends on timing I guess, it only lasted 5min and the testsuite definitely takes more than 5min to run :)
<apw> we have multiple failures, over i think a longer period than that which have the saem stopping point
<stgraber> apw: do you have the failure log somewhere?
<apw> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-trusty/trusty/amd64/l/lxc/20151007_094141@/log.gz
<stgraber> the ubuntu test actually doesn't hit our image server, it does however do a full debootstrap and grab a cloud image, so if the archive is messed up somehow, that'd break it
<apw> stgraber, that is just one instance, we have a ocuple of others too, and two in hang right now which will explode at the 5 hour mark
<stgraber> I don't suppose someone can grub us a ps output from one of those stuck instances? since the test isn't actually failing, we're not getting the full console output that'd be needed to figure this out
<stgraber> if I had to guess, I'd guess it's either debootstrap getting stuck on asking a question or something (which would be a critical bug in the archive) or the test runner's having a hard time reaching the cloud image server
<apw> stgraber, lets go ask pitti
<stgraber> apw: I'll do a manual run of the debootstrap side of things at home see if that's the issue
<henrix> stgraber: apw: fyi, i'm also trying to reproduce it here in a VM by running the lxt-test-ubuntu (which is the one that seems to be failing)
<apw> stgraber, thanks
<apw> henrix, nice
<henrix> hmm... i'm actually getting a failure too... it starts failing downloading a bunch of packages
 * henrix wonders if it could be a disk space prob, as there's only 2G left in that VM
<stgraber> a debootstrap worked fine here
<stgraber> actually running the whole lxc-test-ubuntu now
<stgraber> lxc-test-ubuntu succeeded here
<henrix> ok, i'm reruning (with the vivid kernel in -updates, which should pass)
<henrix> (i was actually running with an older kernel before)
<stgraber> ah yeah, I'm running on wily but not with the proposed kernel
<stgraber> I can't see why the other tests would pass if it actually was a kernel bug
<henrix> grrr! i just accidentaly killed the VM i was running the test on!
<henrix> but it seemed to be running ok now, i didn't saw any errors downloading packages
<infinity> `jpg: So, in an entertaining twist, we just rolled out an archive change that might accidentally fix your issue.
<`jpg> infinity oh?
<infinity> `jpg: We just deployed InRelease (inline-signed Release files) support, which apt will favour in >= trusty.
<infinity> `jpg: So, if the problem was Release/Release.gpg disagreeing occasionally, that will go poof.
<`jpg> infinity hah, neat
<infinity> `jpg: Do you have the log from your loop?
<infinity> `jpg: Curious if it ever hit the issue.
<`jpg> infinity loop seems to have been stuck at Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease [64.4 kB]. I started it maybe 20 mins ago.
<`jpg> Oh, it's moving. Just really slowly.
<henrix> stgraber: apw: ok, i confirm i was *not* able to reproduce with the vivid kernel currently on -updates.  i'm not sure what happen before, with the error i had download packages
<apw> henrix, ok so i guess we care if you can with the one in -proposed ...
<henrix> apw: yeah, i'm now upgrading into -proposed and re-running just to confirm
<infinity> `jpg: Uhm, yeah, seeing that here too.
<smb> fwiw maybe bug 1503655
<ubot5`> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<infinity> `jpg: So, good news and bad news.  Good news, we fixed the mirrors.  Bad news, we fixed them by reverting the change that I said would mask your problem. :P
<`jpg> infinity haha
<`jpg> Such is life. :P
<`jpg> Do you think wiping out /var/lib/apt/lists/* before doing apt-get update is likely to work around the problem?
<rtg> smb, I've a similar stack dump on my Trusty laptop, re: bug #1503655. I went back to 3.13.0-65
<ubot5`> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<infinity> `jpg: Depends on what the problem really is, but it might make it more obvious and debuggable? :)
<`jpg> Ok, I think I might drop that in there for now then and add some debug code for failures and hopefully something shows up. :)
<infinity> `jpg: It could prove to be a heisenbug that goes away due to your attempts to debug it.
<infinity> `jpg: I suppose there could be worse results.
<`jpg> infinity indeed. Right now I just need the builds to work reliably lol.
<smb> rtg, yeah. seems henrix also had a similar one for vivid-proposed as well. we are digging into it (well henrix doing bisect)
<rtg> smb, I wonder if it was CVE-2015-2925 causing regressions
<apw> rtg, your  wily kenrel is blowing the same way
<apw> [   22.977677] CPU: 3 PID: 2606 Comm: pulseaudio Tainted: P        W  OE   4.2.0-15-generic #17-Ubuntu
<apw> [   22.978082]  [<ffffffff81243e9c>] ep_unregister_pollwait.isra.7+0x6c/0x90
<rtg> apw, then it almost certainly CVE-2015-2925. everything else is unrelated
<apw> so i assume whatever it is in 4.2.x stable too
<smb> rtg, hm, cannot find that number in git log...
<rtg> apw, oh, forgot about 4.2.3
<smb> rtg, I am trying with reverting the aufs3 change
<rtg> smb, I assume that code isn't even run until you mount an overlay file system
<apw> rtg, no these are in madvise
<smb> rtg, right, somehow the title misled me first as well
<rtg> ah. maybe I'll just keep my mouth closed :)
<apw> smb, that does look rather suspicious, i may have utterly spaced the backport there
<apw> smb, yep they are UTTERLY wrong
<apw> henrix, those aufs3 fixes i did are just wrong
<smb> apw, hm, I am looking at the patch in the debian tracker... and cannot see that wrongness directly
<apw> and they are so utterly and obviously wrong i don't know how i didin't notice
<apw> smb, when the function changes it should change to (file) or (f)
<henrix> apw: yeah, i was just comparing them with debian and... they are different
<smb> apw, oh!
<apw> and wrong, so very wrong
<apw> henrix, what do you want me to do, submit fixed ones ?
<infinity> Respin city today, then?
<smb> apw, not that I saw that when reviewing
<apw> whne isn't it
<apw> smb, i know, i didn't when reviewing either
<infinity> apw: I didn't catch up on backscroll, is this only in -proposed (and wily) kernels?
<apw> only in proposed yes
<henrix> apw: whatever is easier for you: either a fix, or a revert+correct fix
<infinity> Kay, shiny.  Yay for actually catching bugs in proposed.
<smb> infinity, proposed and all
<apw> infinity, yep adt blowing chunks, then smb blowing chunks, when my laptop :)
<infinity> It's nice when our process actually has the desired effect. :P
<apw> henrix, i say lets revert and apply a new set
<henrix> apw: ack.  want me to drive it?  i can pick the new patch and submit it if you're busy
<henrix> apw: also, i guess i can abort the bisect, or would you like me to continue?
<henrix> (just to confirm... although that's probably it)
<apw> henrix, up to you, but that is soooo broken that who knows what it would do
<apw> henrix, is it easier if i clean up my mess ?
<henrix> apw: ok, so i'll abort and will test the fix before respinning 
<apw> henrix, sounds good
<rtg> apw, push a fix on wily as well
<apw> rtg, will go there first indeed
<rtg> apw, once done, I'l rejigger and upload just that patch which will clobber the kernel in proposed.
<rtg> infinity, ^^
<infinity> rtg: No ABI bump, or do I need to go NBS-hunting in proposed?
<infinity> s/do I/will I/
<rtg> infinity, prolly no ABI bump, but I'll have to mess with things since I haven't downloaded ABIs in awhile.
<rtg> judicious application  of ignore files
<infinity> rtg: Well, fetchabis should Just Work, no?  The current kernel's in the archive on all arches.
<infinity> rtg: I see no reason to ignore, just use the machinery correctly. :P
<rtg> in this case I could
<infinity> rtg: The alternative, and always my favourite, is no new changelog entry.
<rtg> what a heinous thought
<apw> we tend to not think of uploads in -proposed that don't make -updates, ad matering
<jdstrand> rtg: hey, quick questions: kernel module signing is only performed when -signed packages are installed, correct? also, if the bootloader fails to verify the kernel and falls back to uefi quriks disabled, does module verification still happen?
<rtg> jdstrand, as far as I know modules are still loaded, even if the signature fails (regardless of boot loader). I could be wrong, though. perhaps apw knows better ?
<rtg> I don't think we have strict enforcement enabled, but I'm gonna have to check.
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> enforcing secure boot by default is being worked on by foundations (there will be a secure way to disable that), so we'll want to be able to enforce it for modules too at some point
<jdstrand> (and that point may be soonish-- we can discuss in the meeting later if needed)
<rtg> jdstrand, ack
<rtg> jdstrand, CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE=n - Reject unsigned modules or signed modules for which we don't have a key.  Without this, such modules will simply taint the kernel.
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<rtg> jdstrand, the kernel does bitch about it though
 * jdstrand nods
 * jdstrand is documenting the current situation
<kruger> the kernel provided in the dvd (vmliz.efi) is compiled with some specific parameters?
<kruger> *vmlinuz.efi
<GunnarHj> Have you guys noticed bug #1503647? Seems to be an urgent issue.
<ubot5`> bug 1503647 in linux (Ubuntu) "System hangs with kernel 3.19.0-31" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503647
<henrix> GunnarHj: this could be a duplicate of bug #1503655
<ubot5`> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<henrix> GunnarHj: it's being fixed at the moment
<henrix> GunnarHj: i'll comment in the bug with a link to a test kernel
<GunnarHj> henrix: Really? It's not the same kernel version.
<henrix> GunnarHj: yeah, but we found this issue in several kernels (3.13, 3.16, 3.19 and even 4.2)
<henrix> GunnarHj: the fix is already uploaded, should be in -proposed soon
<henrix> (assuming it's actually the same issue)
<GunnarHj> henrix: Ok, I'm certainly not an expert on these things. ;) Thanks!
<kruger> someone can help me, please? (see above)
<kruger> i've recompiled the vmlinuz.efi, but i'm inable to boot the dvd in the uefi mode, i'm kicked in busybox shell (initramfs). In bios mode boot fine. Any hints?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-08
<iongraphix> what up people? anybody home?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> could somebody make bug #1503977 looked at rather than dismissed with the usual "collect more info"? it's likely that there is not going to have a reply since that's an e.u.c created bug and not an user filed one, but it did start with 4.2.0-15.17
<ubot5`> bug 1503977 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at location RIP: 0010:location location kmem_cache_free+0x69/0x1e0" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503977
<seb128> it's also ranked quite high on the wily e.u.c daily report
<smb> seb128, I need to check but there was a whole set of badness in the last upload over all releases which is already in the process of being updated
<smb> Just not sure where the replacement kernels are stuck right now
<seb128> smb, k, I'm just mentioning it because it shows up on errors.u.c
<smb> seb128, Yeah, I check version but there might be various kernels showing up there recently which is slightly surprising. There are more people having proposed enabled than one thought
<seb128> smb, yeah, there are quite a lot of users having proposed enabled it seems
<smb> seb128, ok, so there is a wily 4.2.0-15.18 in proposed which will likely fix the bug you mentioned 
<seb128> good
<smb> seb128, Though for wily it better has to be in the main archive as nobody should have proposed enabled there, yet
<seb128> right
<smb> seb128, hm having said that... the -15.18 was never in the main pocket... :-P I see -14.16 is still there
<smb> but thats nitpicking, I hope things settle down around today
<smb> henrix, Do you know how far the whole range of new proposed kernels is in our future? 
<henrix> smb: some of them are ready to be copied; that could happen today, i guess...
<henrix> smb: the ones missing (and i'm working on those) are the lts-* kernels
<smb> henrix, Not sure how widespread the use of proposed is with those. It is kind of amazing to see how far those kernels get even then
<henrix> smb: yeah, looking at the # of bug reports, looks like there are quite a few people using them
<smb> henrix, yep... seems a constant stream of those
<apw> smb, enough people that we get reports :)
<smb> apw, enough people that we get _many_ reports. :)
<apw> smb, indeed
<ricotz> rtg, hi
<rtg> ricotz, hmm?
<ricotz> please push linux-meta-lts-wily to the correct pocket ;)
<rtg> uh, did it go to wily ?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5480236/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> rtg, yeah, several times ;)
<rtg> dammit. I get dyslexic some days
<ricotz>  linux-meta-lts-wily - 4.2.0.7.7 is the current one in trusty
<rtg> ricotz, uploaded
<ricotz> rtg, thanks
<ricotz> rtg, make sure to remove the wrong one in wily
<rtg> yup, working on it
<ricotz> thanks
<leftyfb> hey, can someone help with a stack trace I've been getting on my laptop since last night after rebooting? The laptop is unusable at this point because of it. https://pastebin.canonical.com/141435/
<rtg> leftyfb, reboot to the previous kernel. we're working to release the regression fix for this
<leftyfb> rtg: i've tried that .. didn't seem to help
<leftyfb> rtg: tried 3.19.0-{28,29,30,31}
<henrix> leftyfb: the problem you're hitting with that pastebin is bug #1503655 and older kernels are not affected
<ubot5`> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<henrix> leftyfb: since you're using an lts-vivid kernel, it will take a couple more hours until the fix hits -proposed
<leftyfb> henrix: is there a kernel that yo suggest I try that might not have the issue?
<henrix> leftyfb: only 3.19.0-31 is broken, 3.19.0-30 should be good
<leftyfb> rtg: henrix: thanks for the help... reverting back to -30 worked this time. I removed -31 for the time being
<vertago1_> I am having a problem with kernel 4.2.0 where if I offline a cpu and bring it back up it isn't usable until reboot.
<vertago1_> I just checked and it seems to be a problem with the older version to, so maybe I am doing something wrong
<vertago1_> It seems like I am doing everything right. the cpu shows up in the online set, in /proc/cpuinfo, but nproc shows it as missing and I cannot get processes to use it
<apw> vertago1_, if you could file a bug against the kernel "ubuntu-bug linux"  and describe in there how to reporoduce, we can have a look
<vertago1_> I am writing a forum post because it seems to affect 15.04 too. I am pretty sure it works in 14.04 but I will have to do a test.
<apw> we won't see a forum post, do file a bug and dump the bug number in here
<vertago1_> ok I will after I check 14.04
<vertago1_> yeah it works in 14.04
<vertago1_> should I submit the bug as two seperate reports or is there a way for me to include apport data from two different releases (15.04 and 15.10
<vertago1_> I could check 14.10 too
<infinity> I give 20-to-1 odds that's a userspace bug, not a kernel bug.
<infinity> cgroups are thpethial.
<vertago1_> infinity, is there a good way for me to check?
<vertago1_> I coudl restart cgroups
<infinity> Offlining a CPU in a cgroup makes it never come back in that same cgroup.  So, it's there at the ring0 level, but never again in that process group.
<infinity> I'm sure there are open bugs about this for, at least, cgmanager.  But I wouldn't be surprised if systemd itself has the same bug/misfeature.
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/+bug/1392176
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1392176 in linux (Ubuntu) "mounts cgroups unconditionally which causes undesired effects with cpu hotplug" [Medium,Confirmed]
<infinity> vertago1_: ^-- I believe that's the issue you're seeing.
<infinity> Or, something similar.
<infinity> vertago1_: I'd recommend having a chat with hallyn about it to get a handle on the current state (and the behaviour you're seeing).
<vertago1_> infinity, it looks like that is the problem. I can't tell from the bug page if they decided on how to fix the issue yet.
<hallyn> infinity: vertago1_: i'm hoping as soon as 16.04 opens up we drop the auto-login cgroups from systemd and get libpam-cgroup into main in its place
<hallyn> libpam-cgm does not put you into cpusets by default
<infinity> hallyn: So, this is something we can't (or won't) fix for wily?
<vertago1_> hallyn, on multiuser systems isn't cpusets nice for enforcing fairness?
<infinity> hallyn: The bug report makes it sound ppc-specific, but it's really not.  CPU hotplugging is a thing on all the arches we support, it's just less common on the others.
<hallyn> infinity: yeah...  mind you the real but is int he kernel, but maintainer refuses to fix it other than in the unified cgroup hierarchy
<infinity> hallyn: Well, s/bug/misfeature/, I suppose.  Which is the problem.  People can easily argue that the behaviour is "correct", while everyone else yells at them that they're wrong, and yay stalemate.
<infinity> hallyn: But with crazy automatic hotplug scenarios like offlining CPUs entirely for power management reasons, etc, something's got to give.
<hallyn> yup
<hallyn> vertago1_: if you'd like to test with a ppa i can set something up next week
<vertago1_> ok
<vertago1_> this is my active launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~vertago1-s, I also have https://launchpad.net/~vertago1, but I would have to recover the password and it isn't linked ot my openid
<jdstrand> ogasawara: I just updated a system to 3.13.0-65.106~precise1-generic and am seeing: Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: d73704f98fab8927e462b2d8aa80377a6fca5db3' err -11. is something not right in that kernel?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: I know there are respins of the kernels in proposed taking place for bug 1503655, but that doesn't appear what you're seeing.
<ubot5`> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<jdstrand> it seems to be running fine
<ogasawara> jdstrand: can you do an `ubuntu-bug linux` to capture the logs etc
<jdstrand> it is just complaing a lot
<jdstrand> I can't on that machine actually
<jdstrand> what do you need from it?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: can you grab the full dmesg
<jdstrand> maybe I can in a vm
<jdstrand> let me try that first
<ogasawara> ack
<ogasawara> jdstrand: I'm seeing recent similar comments in bug 1253155
<ubot5`> bug 1253155 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Failure to validate module signature at boot time" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253155
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: when you have a moment, can you work with jdstrand to potentially bisect this
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, sure
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: he's testing to try and grab some logs, so sit tight
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ack
<jdstrand> hmm, installing in a vm and didn't see the issue
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Oct 20th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jdstrand> jsalisbury (and ogasawara): sorry, I can't reproduce in a vm (I even tried upgrading from 3.13.0-63.104~precise1 to 3.13.0-65.106~precise1. the system I saw the issue on is... specialized and I only have reduced logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717229/
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, would you be able to test some kernels on the system where you can reproduce the bug?
<jdstrand> all I can say is that it is on an i386 system. All I did was apt-get upgrade the linux-image-generic-lts-trusty kernel then rebooted and saw that
<jdstrand> unfortunately, no. this system is considered critical infrastructure
<jdstrand> I'm sorry for not being as helpful as I'd like. if it was almost any other system, I could
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, ack
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: I saw in the bug that someone said rebooting solved it. I could reboot once-- would that help you?
<rtg> jdstrand, is your system `date` normal ?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> (it uses ntp and I verified with date that it is correct)
<rtg> jdstrand, I mean your RTC. I seem to remember if the time of day was way out of whack, then the certificate check failed
<jdstrand> that could be
<jdstrand> how do I check that?
<rtg> you can just update your RTC by hwsystoclock (I think) lemme check.
<rtg> jdstrand, hwclock --systohc
<rtg> I think that is generally part of the NTP update anyways
<jdstrand> $ sudo hwclock -r
<jdstrand> Thu 08 Oct 2015 01:18:14 PM CDT  -0.564058 seconds
<jdstrand> that is supposed to show it
<rtg> that looks close enough
<jdstrand> yeah date shows it is close
<rtg> ok, red herring then
<jdstrand> $ sudo hwclock -r ; date
<jdstrand> Thu 08 Oct 2015 01:19:27 PM CDT  -0.588061 seconds
<jdstrand> Thu Oct  8 13:19:27 CDT 2015
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, I guess you could try a reboot and see if it resolves things, since it fixed it for someone else.  I'll keep a close eye out for similar bugs being reported.
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: no issues: [    6.280265] Loaded X.509 cert 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: d73704f98fab8927e462b2d8aa80377a6fca5db3'
<jdstrand> weird
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, yeah, that is strange.  I be sure to keep an eye out for others reporting it.
<TJ-> jdstrand: looking at those log timestamps, the original log showed '[701031.xxx]', which equates to ~ 8 days up-time. Is that when the problem boot occurred?
<jdstrand> TJ-: no. I upgraded that kernel today
<jdstrand> is it possible that the newer kernel's modules tried to get loaded on the old kernel?
<TJ-> jdstrand: Hmmm, I wonder how the timestamp appears to not have reset at boot. 
<jdstrand> note this: Oct  8 10:13:34 <redacted> kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<jdstrand> that was left out of my previous paste
<jdstrand> when I rebooted a moment ago, I saw this pop out: Oct  8 13:24:49 <redacted> kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<jdstrand> that suggests to me that the new modules either got loaded prior to reboot, or the key from the new modules was used to evaluate the old modules
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-09
<apw> jdstrand, oh ... could you have been running the same ABI number?  as installing over the kernel you are running and then needing to load a module might do it
<jdstrand> apw: I think I was on 104 which I thought was a different abi number
 * jdstrand checks
<apw> 104 is a different abi from any of the double uploads we have done since indeed
<apw> 105 and 106 are the same abi and 107 and 108 are the same
<jdstrand> so, 106 would've replaced 105
<jdstrand> but 104 would've stuck around
<jdstrand> let me take a closer look
<apw> yeah 106 would drop over the very same files, yet another good reason we should bump abi always
<apw> though we do for everything but teeny emergency fixes, such as we have dropped out in those two pairs
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> oh, I see on 9/30 I installed linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic
<jdstrand> and then on 10/8 I installed... linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic
<jdstrand> so yes, this seems likely
<apw> ok then yes, that was the emergency cve update, so that would drop replacement .ko's on you which have different signature keys
<TJ-> jdstrand: that matches the ~8 days uptime timestamp I noticed
<jdstrand> I thought I must've been running 104 cause it was installed, but I forgot the same abi would not be there
<jdstrand> ah, this is good. mystery solved :)
<apw> yeah, it is smeothing we need to consider when doing these emergency things, particularly if that ever becomes an enforced thing
<jdstrand> yeah, indeed
<jdstrand> and it will need to be an enforced thing in the not so distant future
<infinity> apw: Yeah, if/when we start enforcing module sigs, I think we have no choice but to always bump ABI, which means we can drop the abi.build versioning entirely, as ABI and build will always be equal.
<infinity> apw: The only other option is a central signing key instead of a throwaway, but that's dangerously fiddly to get right.
<infinity> apw: (Still worth discussing as an option, though)
<infinity> apw: At least with recent packaging changes, one of the complaints about ABI bumps for security fixes (massive unreviewable delta) is somewhat under control.
<apw> infinity, yeah, we need to put it on the agenda for our next meetup
<infinity> apw: Good thing we have two of those coming up.
<infinity> apw: Maybe we should invite Peter Jones to Austin. :P
<infinity> apw: Since he was the one that accosted us in the hallway at Plumbers and said "yeah, we want to enforce from shim down, have fun", and the answer to "how will RedHat deal with third party modules" was a shrug.
<apw> infinity, heh
<infinity> slangasek: Not entirely facetiously, if we want to be having discussions about turtles^wsecure boot all the way down, it might not be a terrible idea to invite some non-Canonical/Ubuntu people to the discussion.
<infinity> apw: Speaking of gross deltas, did you examine the control.stub thing and determine if I was right about that being Yet Another Interim File we shouldn't be shipping in the source package?
<infinity> apw: Given it contains ABI numbers instead of variables, and isn't debian/control, I can't see how it's anything but cruft, unless it's mistakenly re-read at build time.
<infinity> slangasek: Such a meeting would, unfortunately, look more like a gathering of "Adam's favourite drinking buddies" (Peter, Matthew, Andy, Leif...), but I can't help it if all my friends are weird.
<apw> infinity, not had a chance to look at .stub yet, but it is very likely
<infinity> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12728158/
<infinity> apw: You can see what I mean there.  The debian/control delta is unforunate, but expected, but then it's pretty much completely duplicated in control.stub
<slangasek> infinity: you think pjones would actually engage constructively to solve our problems instead of just sitting there with drink in hand laughing at us for supporting binary modules?
<slangasek> s/binary/third-party/
<infinity> slangasek: I expect a combination of both behaviours, to be fair. ;)
<slangasek> I think we have a pretty clear idea of what the requirements are, and we just need to work through the implementation details on the Ubuntu side
<infinity> slangasek: Perhaps.  I'm less enamoured with the likely baby+bathwater approach that will lead to "if you need dkms, you don't get module signing" and would love a workable cross-distro solution to that.
<apw> i thought the point was you could register your own keys, and use those to load dkms modules
<apw> and its all about the how to make that easy
<slangasek> apw: as long as those keys are being registered via the firmware, then the trust model is intact and it's ok
<slangasek> and we do have a way to register those keys via the firmware (MOKmanager)
<infinity> apw: Right, it's all conceptually there, but "you can do this thing if you figure it out yourself" isn't exactly an end-user solution either.
<infinity> And there's also the question of large-scale deployments, where one would generally want a build service with the signing key well-protected, rather than the insanely insecure single-machine solution of "your signing key is on the same filesystem as the modules you're trying to protect".
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-10
<apw> stgraber, bug #1504781
<ubot5`> bug 1504781 in lxc (Ubuntu) "lxc: test suites failing on trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504781
<stgraber> apw: commented
<apw> stgraber, perfect thanks, pitti suggested he could get onto the box and find out what is running too, so i'll circle with him on monday to get that confirmed
<stgraber> apw: cool. I've been unable to reproduce those hangs locally, so my best guess is that something we're trying to access is being blocked by a firewall. It could be a round-robin DNS record with only one of the records being allowed in the firewall, which would match the seemingly random behavior.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-11
<Elimin8er> How can I implant something that will be enabled while booting but be disabled after boot?
<th3s3_3y3s> infinity: hello
<th3s3_3y3s> I have some info which can be of interest to you.
<th3s3_3y3s> Some info about the hardware.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-10
<smb> xnox, you should. those have been around a while. linux-image-extra are the modules that should not be part of virtual. Basicall the virtual meta package only depends on headers and linux-image. while the generic meta package depends on all three. Still in the end the kernel you get via linux-virtual is the same as linux-generic. Simple, isn't it?
<Mirv> CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=48 is causing us some pain bug #1630906, is that unreversable change in wily -> xenial kernel for arm64?
<ubot5> bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<Mirv> we have a potential fix from Qt upstream but there are new test failures still on tests that used to pass before LP people upgraded arm64 builders to the 4.4 kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-11
<jtaylor> apw: hi, any news on the 4.8 lvm raid patch?
<smb> jtaylor, last status I got is that he got something that seems to work but wanted to let upstream review for not breaking the case of having feature flags set. and also in case there are similar broken checks hidden in other parts of the code. Don't think there was feedback, yet. But not sure
<arvind> ioria, from reading the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild it seems like there are no debs created for linux-firmware. With the current linux-firmware installed will that cause complications. The wiki does not really discuss this it seems
<arvind> s/complications./complications?/g
<apw> arvind, no separate debs for firmware, firmware included in the kernel is in the linux-image files and overrides any in linux-firmware
<apw> though in theory they are no overlapping as well
<apw> jtaylor, i think i have a fix for that, but i do want to make sure that i am not missing something before letting it go on data one might care about
<apw> jtaylor, i have submitted it upstream to get some feedback
<jtaylor> apw: can you link me the post?
<apw> jtaylor, https://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2016-October/msg00161.html
<jtaylor> thanks
<apw> jtaylor, it feels right to make that change, but one also has to have a healthy paranoia on his kind of thing -- you are raid'ing that data i assume because one wants it
<apw> jtaylor, that initial feedback is looking promising
<om26er> jsalisbury: any news from upstream on that regression ?
<om26er> Seems it'll pass the 16.10 release timeline.
<jtaylor> apw: patch looks reasonable too me
<jtaylor> apw: but I am quite scared nobody noticed this before release, so this has never been tested on older raids
<apw> jtaylor, that does seem to be the implication, i have tested with that applied and things seem to be unaffected.  luckily the new flags are mostly to do with reshaping support which is an opt-in exercise
<jsalisbury> om26er, No update yet.  They want to collect some additional data, so I'll post the commands in the bug.
<jtaylor> apw: probably, though there is some stuff changing the flag on super_sync
<jtaylor> I wonder what happens when you update your superblocks and there is something else that is incompatible
<om26er> jsalisbury: if its not catastrophic maybe we can distro patch that before release and then wait for upstream to fix the issue ? I fear there are going to be lots of people with similar issue.
<jtaylor> I better make sure my backups are in order before upgrading :)
<apw> jtaylor, right now i don't think there are any incompatible options so that can't happen, but if there were, it is suspect
<jsalisbury> om26er, That might be an option.  For some reason, others with similar hardware cannot reproduce the issue, so upstream is digging deeper
<apw> jtaylor, yeah i am just doing mine too :
<apw> :)
<om26er> hmm
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-12
<pevster> Hiya - not sure if this is the right channel but I have a question about how ubuntu deals with modules...?
<pevster> I'm trying to build a custom version of a module thats normally in the kernel (can.ko) but not sure if there's a way under ubuntu to do it without re-building / re-installing the stock kernel?
<pevster> Ideally UI'm looking for a pointer towards an existing example that I can just dissect ...
<apw> pevster, you should be able to build against the "headers" in the normal way treating it as an out of tree driver
<apw> of course if you have secure-boot in that environment you may have extra issues
<pevster> apw: Thanks - nope, no secure boot here...!
<pevster> apw: I also need to override a standard header, should that just work if I put my local include path ahead in the search?
<apw> pevster, that i have not tried to do; i am rather spoilt as they builder i use for test builds takes 10m so i tend to just make a whole kernel
<apw> pevster, though i would prolly just just ram over the one from the headers package as it is only used for these builds
<pevster> 10m? My machine takes about 3 (!) :-O
<pevster> For me it's more that I want to keep the ubuntu kernel standard and roll out the two modules onto stock test machines...
<apw> yep i can see the use case :)
<pevster> feels a bit dirty though :-D
<pevster> not a fan of changing standard headers either but I can't see an alternate option...
<apw> pevster, the headers an out of tree build uses are not /usr/include but only in /usr/src/* and only used for kernel module builds
<pevster> Ah, thanks - I hadn't appreciated that! I'm used to normally just cross compiling whole kernels normally so this is a bit new!
<jsalisbury> om26er, Upstream is requesting some data and testing of a set of patches.  I posted the requests to the bug report.
<om26er> jsalisbury: yes, I replied to the bug. the latest kernel does not change anything and I have attached the logs
<jsalisbury> om26er, great, thanks for the update.  I'll see what they want to do next.
<pevster> apw: Thanks for your help ; got most of it working, but can't see how to force my clone of the header to take priority over the "proper" one -the "-I" flag doesnt quite cut it....
<apw> pevster, i would just shove it into /usr/src over the top if it was me
<apw> pevster, or like cp -lr /usr/src/<headers> to BUILD and then replace it in there, and build against that result 
<pevster> Hm... At the moment I've bodged it in the source by using a relative local path and defined the same protection var name to prevent the "proper" one getting included. A bit cludgey though
<dgoulet> hi! so I'm having this problem since 4.8.y (vanilla) on Ubuntu with gcc 6.2.0-5ubuntu12:
<dgoulet> Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG: -fstack-protector-strong available but compiler is broken
<dgoulet> whatever stackprotector I put, it fails with the same
<apw> i think we specity gcc5 for the kernel build
<dgoulet> hrm intersting... this is still failing: "make CC=gcc-5 -j4"
<dgoulet> but could be the detection script
<pevster> apw: Found it ; prepending LINUXINCLUDE
<apw> pevster, sounds good
<eagleeyes> infinity: what does dkms do?
<eagleeyes> after the bcm kernel source package is installed does it need to have firmware cut?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-13
<om26er> jsalisbury: updated the bug report with requested information.
<om26er> jsalisbury: I replied to the comment.
<jsalisbury> om26er, thanks!
<jsalisbury> om26er, want me to add you to the cc list with upstream?
<om26er> jsalisbury: yes, sure.
<jsalisbury> om26er, cool, I'll do that when I respond.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-14
<kiwi_> Hi, am trying to build a custom kernel (4.4.20).. for kdump, ie, a crash kernel 
<kiwi_> Trouble is, am facing all kinds of issues when the kexec'd kernel boots - mainly to do with config and kernel cmdline params to pass
<kiwi_> Is there a specific kernel config file available for the Ubuntu crash kernel image?
<kiwi_> specifically, for Ubuntu 16.04 (xenial)
<n0c> hey all, can someone refer me to a guide on the current, supported way of customizing a kernel on ubuntu? (xenial, but looking to get 4.10 kernel) preferably from a kernel-source package versus a git checkout?
<n0c> well it looks like actually there isn't a source package beyond 4.4 so... git it is
<lag> ppisati: Hi
<lag> ppisati: ogra_ asked me to ping you
<lag> ppisati: Could you tell me all the kernel config options required for Snappy please?
<lag> ppisati: Is there a Wiki?
<ogra_> i think there was a script actually 
<ogra_> lag, it could even be that these scripts are integrated into the snapcraft plugin ... https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/demos/96boards-kernel/snapcraft.yaml has a demo snapcraft.yaml 
<ogra_> (but i'm, not actually sure that checks for all config options, so better wait for ppisati's answer :) )
<lag> ogra_: Thanks
<ppisati> lag: or here - https://github.com/snapcore/sample-kernels
<ppisati> lag: look under kernel/config/snaps
<ppisati> *kernel/config/snappy
<ogra_> ppisati, heh, you should really change CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m there 
<ogra_> so people are not forced to put that into the initrd
<ppisati> ogra_: yeah, i need to update the configs there
<ppisati> ogra_: probably next week i'll push an update to the AA stuff, and i'll bundle the config chanfges
<ogra_> +1
<lag> ppisati: Thanks
<caribou> Hello, I need to do a bissect on the 4.8 mainline kernel
<caribou> what is the quickest way to only rebuild the vmlinuz bisected file w/o all the modules ?
<caribou> mainline or our own kernel for that matter so either one  is fine
<rtg> caribou, CONFIG_MODULES=n ?
<rtg> there is no split in the build between built-in and modules. its just the one call to the kernel makefile
<caribou> rtg: cool, thanks
<rtg> or, you could do a native build after generating the config, then 'make vmlinuz'
<rtg> caribou, I often do something like this:
<rtg> fdr clean prepare-generic
<rtg> cp debian/build/build-generic/.config .
<rtg> make oldconfig scripts prepare
<rtg> make vmlinuz
<caribou> rtg: great; will try that
<caribou> rtg: something has changed in the /proc/vmcore elf representation which breaks makedumpfile (or at least make it spit tons of errors)
<sajoupa> Hi, linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety fails ot install on xenial, which I believe is due to its absence from linux-lts-yakkety - 4.8.0-25.27~16.04.1 in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<sajoupa> ^ apw / rtg I've been told that you were the right guys to ping about it
<rtg> sajoupa, how does it fail to install ? missing dependencies ?
<sajoupa> rtg: yes
<rtg> sajoupa, apw pointed out that I might have uploaded the meta package to the wrong pocket.
<rtg> lemme check
<sajoupa> https://pastebin.canonical.com/168001/
<rtg> indeed I did
<rtg> sajoupa, I've uploaded a new version. Give it an hour or so to publish.
<sajoupa> rtg: cool, thanks !
<sajoupa> rtg: installing fine now
<rtg> sajoupa, ack
<michael-vb> Hello there.  Sorry if this is the wrong channel for "user questions", but I installed a 32-bit 4.8.0 daily kernel (tested with the 11 October and the 13 October one actually) and it hangs after grub.
<michael-vb> Not a single line from the kernel printed, which makes me think that it is not properly loaded.  The 4.8.0 non-git one boots fine.  Does that bring anything to mind?  Including problems between keyboard and chair...
<michael-vb> Just to be clear, 4.8.0 works, 4.8.0-999 does not.
<apw> michael-vb, we tend to have a more issues with the debug kernels for sure they are built in an automated way
<michael-vb> Right.  I was asking here because it looks like the kernel possibly isn't loaded at all, in which case there might be some easy way to solve it (for me).
<apw> though the -999s are dalies if i remember the monenclature correctly, those have whatever random crack is in the aossicated tree that day
<michael-vb> Of course, I am certainly not shocked, shocked to find one not working.
<michael-vb> Or even two.
<apw> depending on the day that could even be the middle of the merge window
<michael-vb> But the description of a hang after grub but before the first kernel message is printed does not bring anything to mind?
<michael-vb> Actually it does a mode set after selecting the kernel in grub and it hangs on an underscore cursor in the top-left corner.  Does grub trigger that, or would it be the kernel at least starting to boot?
<apw> michael-vb, when there is a failed boot grub the next boot hands off with the framebuffer blank with just a cursor
<apw> so that could easily be cratering in the first bits of the kernel
<michael-vb> Thanks.
<nacc> query on the overlay stuff in y -- given that overlayfs is no longer recognized, should there be something that goes into /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ and post-install of an appropriate kernel ensures that it says overlay for each schroot? I guess that could be a sbuild change. Wasn't sure if there was already a bug for this
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-15
<robertfoss> hey
<robertfoss> I've been running into building the linux kernel on ubuntu 16.10
<robertfoss> scripts/mod/empty.c:1:0: error: code model kernel does not support PIC mode
<robertfoss> ^ is what I've been seeing.
<robertfoss> As far as I understand it, it relates to gcc6 bein the new default
<robertfoss> is there a god way of working around it?
<robertfoss> /s/god/good/
<apw> robertfoss, there is a patch applied to the ubuntu kernel to sort that out
<robertfoss> apw: could you link me to the patch?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-16
<one1> infinity did you notice anything about the proc entry point?
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-09
<tjaalton> apw: hi, linux-oem & meta are on the ckt ppa since friday, how to get them in proposed?
<tjaalton> should I push -signed too?
<apw> tjaalton, yes you should push signed too
<tjaalton> okay
<apw> they need a queue review i guess, sign
<apw> sigh
<tjaalton> linux-signed-oem failed to build, what went wrong? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/340273473/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.linux-signed-oem_4.13.0-1005.6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tjaalton> ..main/uefi/linux-oem-amd64/4.13.0-1005.6/flavours ... not found
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> need to fix linux-oem build
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-10
<alkisg> Just as an update, the NBD issue I reported upstream a couple of weeks ago just got fix-committed and Cc'ed to stable, so I guess we won't need a launchpad bug or an SRU at all: https://www.spinics.net/lists/stable/msg192513.html
<apw> tjaalton: presumably you are not producing the signing upload
<tjaalton> apw: yes, I've fixed rules.d/amd64.mk
<tjaalton> but do I need a tracking bug for this?
<tjaalton> initial upload
<apw> tjaalton: you kinda cannot make one, but we normally make one after the fact and not worry about it being in the changelog
<tjaalton> ah, cool
<tjaalton> ok, I'll upload this new one then, rebased it with latest artful too
<tjaalton> built, meta & signed on the way
<tjaalton> apw: ok, -oem is all built now
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-11
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, we got probably the virtualbox kernel issue
<LocutusOfBorg> >I haven't taken a look at the in-kernel version, but in RC1 the reason
<LocutusOfBorg> >was that the arguments to out*() calls got swapped: the Linux kernel
<LocutusOfBorg> >reverses them compared to everyone else I know of, and I failed to do
<LocutusOfBorg> >that during clean-up to match kernel style.  Will be committing soon.
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, wonderful
<apw> when will we have updated packages for that to take form ?
<apw> from ?
<LocutusOfBorg> I already asked for a patch
<LocutusOfBorg> but if you have time, you can swap the parameters inside that outw call and see what happens
<LocutusOfBorg> after re-enabling it
<apw> sforshee, ^^
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: I grepped the vboxguest code in our kernel tree, I only found out* being used in one file (include/VBox/VBoxVideoGuest.h). The arguments are reversed, but best I can tell they aren't compiled in, looks like ASMOutU* is called instead, for example
<sforshee> #ifdef VBOX_XPDM_MINIPORT
<sforshee>     VideoPortWritePortUchar((PUCHAR)Port, Value);
<sforshee> #elif defined VBOX_GUESTR3XORGMOD
<sforshee>     outb(Port, Value);
<sforshee> #else  /** @todo make these explicit */
<sforshee>     ASMOutU8(Port, Value);
<sforshee> #endif
<tjaalton> what's the problem with vbox?
<tjaalton> sforshee: btw, when will next artful kernel be tagged?
<sforshee> tjaalton: look at the code I pasted, the arguments to outb are reversed
<sforshee> tjaalton: not sure, in theory the current artful-release kernel would be what we release with, so after release
<sforshee> but if we have any critical bugs we may do another before then
<tjaalton> there was some wifi bug that the new stable release fixed
<sforshee> 4.13.5?
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, I don't know honestly... I'll wait for the next vbox beta, and then see if at least vbox is fixed
<LocutusOfBorg> in the meanwhile I hope somebody fixes the kernel too
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: are you talking about the vboxvideo staging driver?
<sforshee> I had to disable that in our kernel because it was causing problems
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, yes, I'm talking about it
<LocutusOfBorg> but the current vbox beta has the same trouble
<LocutusOfBorg> because the kernel driver has been merged back into vbox code
<tjaalton> sforshee: yep, 255432ecc6cbaf4 mac80211: fix deadlock in driver-managed RX BA session start
<LocutusOfBorg> so, they "copied" the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> and one issue discovered in vbox was that out* stuff
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe this is not enough, I don't know
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: okay. Thanks for the heads up, let us know when you have more information. But wrt to the mainline driver we won't have issues because it is disabled.
<sforshee> maybe that is why we had problems
<LocutusOfBorg> sure I know it is disabled
<LocutusOfBorg> and the driver in 5.1.28 is working
<LocutusOfBorg> fact is: the mainline driver is broken
<LocutusOfBorg> vbox 5.2 beta2 was still ok
<LocutusOfBorg> in 5.2 rc1 they merged the mainline into vbox again, and they broke vbox bundled driver too
<LocutusOfBorg> they discovered such "swap" out function error, so maybe this is the problem in the kernel too
<sforshee> tjaalton: how bad is that bug? Will it prevent users from installing or from updating after they install?
<LocutusOfBorg> this is what I know, the next RC of vbox 5.2 will have a "fixed" driver
<LocutusOfBorg> so I'll do some more testing and then see what the mainline kernel driver misses, and maybe we can re-enable it
<tjaalton> sforshee: "Can't switch wireless connection between several WiFi APs"
<tjaalton> so not too bad I guess
<sforshee> tjaalton: yeah from that description at least sounds like something that could be fixed after release
<gQuigs> from the linux-firmware changelog (artful) it should include the latest iwlwifi firmware - but the files differ
<gQuigs> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25721005/
<gQuigs> my mistake!  nvm
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-12
<LocutusOfBorg> FWY sforshee apw 
<LocutusOfBorg> "But I've just managed to reproduce this using F27 / gnome-shell 3.26,
<LocutusOfBorg> so I'm looking into a fix now.
<LocutusOfBorg> "
<LocutusOfBorg> this is on vbox-dev mail list :)
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, apw we have a patch
<LocutusOfBorg> https://www.virtualbox.org/pipermail/vbox-dev/2017-October/014810.html
<LocutusOfBorg> do you think we can give it a try?
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: sure, you want me to build you a kernel to test with?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm uploading the patch into my ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure if it is correct or not
<LocutusOfBorg> I did patch -p1 and then change debian.master/config/annotations debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu
<LocutusOfBorg> with some CONFIG_DRM_VBOXVIDEO=m
<LocutusOfBorg> and CONFIG_DRM_VBOXVIDEO                            policy<{'amd64': 'm', 'i386': 'm'}>
<LocutusOfBorg> (deleting the review line)
<LocutusOfBorg> I called it 4.13.0-16.19.1
<LocutusOfBorg> will have a look tomorrow once the upload is finished, built and published
<LocutusOfBorg> but if you want to double check please do
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+packages
<sforshee> that looks correct, as long as you don't hit trouble on the abi checks
<LocutusOfBorg> the diff should be available here in some seconds
 * LocutusOfBorg goes to sleep
<LocutusOfBorg> lets see tomorrow
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably need to change also debian.master/changelog
<apw> and s
<apw> and disable the abi-check or similar
<apw> else it will blow chunks at the end
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-13
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, yes please build one from me :)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+packages
<LocutusOfBorg> I got abi foo
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ^^ :)
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we should defer this to 18.04 anyway, but also oracle now got the same patch
<LocutusOfBorg> and they confirm it works
<apw> LocutusOfBorg: yeah I think we're past the point of switching now for 1710
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: I started a build, should be done within the hour
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/13574391
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks to some hints I got it working
<LocutusOfBorg> see #-release
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: okay, let me know if you need anything else
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, I have a question
<LocutusOfBorg> the driver in ubuntu/vbox creates a vboxvideo.ko too
<LocutusOfBorg> how can I be sure it is excluded or overridden by the mainline staging one?
 * LocutusOfBorg never touched kernel builds, and now remembers why
<sforshee> oh, it does ...
<sforshee> I hadn't noticed that
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure if removing the directory is enough or not
<LocutusOfBorg> probably not I would say
<sforshee> so for your own purposes you can use insmod and give it the exact path to the module you want to load
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, or delete the double one :p
<sforshee> or that
<sforshee> in practice when we did build the staging driver it was loading that one, but that's likely just by accident
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm just making sure that we can enable it without having a duplicate
<LocutusOfBorg> exactly, that one ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't think there is some ordering in modprobe
<LocutusOfBorg> other than "random" :)
<sforshee> so once you've confirmed the fix I can apply it to the unstable kernel and reenable the driver, and when we have add the vboxguest stuff for 4.14 I'll figure out what we need to do
<LocutusOfBorg> the fix is already confirmed by RedHat (the one who did make the module upstreamable), and by Oracle, but I have a VM ready to go right here
<LocutusOfBorg> amd64 ppa is sloooooooooooow
<LocutusOfBorg> so, in case artful is out from this change?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, there is no way we can make it in this release
<LocutusOfBorg> it will be eventually part of 18.04 I would presume
<sforshee> it would have to be an sru at this point even if we enable it in artful
<LocutusOfBorg> do we enable/disable/change kernel modules  in SRU?
<LocutusOfBorg> nice
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, this affects mostly ISO images
<LocutusOfBorg> or not, maybe they seed the virtualbox-guest-dkms package
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm
<sforshee> I won't say we never do it ... but we need a good reason, and it seems we already have a working vboxvideo no?
<LocutusOfBorg> the one in src:vbox, that is the one in src:linux/ubuntu/vbox
<LocutusOfBorg> but having a mainline version is.... nice!
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't have to bother you to merge it on each vbox release as example
<sforshee> we can definitely enable the mainline driver for 18.04, just not so sure about 17.10
<sforshee> and definitely not for the release unless the one we already have is badly broken
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably agree, lets see in one hour
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: I have a build completed already if you want it
<LocutusOfBorg> yep please
<sforshee> http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/vboxvideo/
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: ^
<LocutusOfBorg> ta already starting the vm
<LocutusOfBorg> reboot ongoing
<LocutusOfBorg> works really nice
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, for me it can be included, when you think  it is ready
<LocutusOfBorg> I would just make sure with the build log that the module is the one built inside the kernel
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: that kernel certainly has both, did you remove/rename the one in ubuntu/vbox to ensure you loaded the one you wanted?
<LocutusOfBorg> it has not both
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why
<LocutusOfBorg> but the path is good
<LocutusOfBorg>  /lib/modules/foo-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/vboxvideo/vboxvideo.ko
<LocutusOfBorg> so it must be the right one
<LocutusOfBorg> the missing one has been available in /lib/modules/foo-generic/kernel/ubuntu/vbox/vboxvideo/vboxvideo.ko
<LocutusOfBorg> build log might have the answer
<sforshee> you should be able to run 'modprobe --show-depends vboxvideo" to tell you which one it will load
<sforshee> I haven't made any effort yet to turn off the one we sync from the dkms package
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, there is only one :p
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, seems to be the right one I would say, since the other one just don't work
<sforshee> oh, I misread, sorry
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, the one in the previous non-working kernel
<LocutusOfBorg> same path, but not working
<LocutusOfBorg> I confirm it being the right one
<LocutusOfBorg> there is no "version:" tag, that is feeded in the vbox one
<LocutusOfBorg> "version:        5.1.16_Ubuntu r113841"
<LocutusOfBorg> this is missing obviously
<LocutusOfBorg> confirmed being working, is it enough, do you want a bug/patch?
<LocutusOfBorg> (and please delete the useless one)
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: I pushed that fix to our unstable (4.14) kernel and turned the option back on
<sforshee> I'm not sure yet what prevented the vboxvideo.ko in ubuntu/vbox to not be build, the log shows building the object but not the .ko file
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we can just remove that directory and reference in ubuntu/Makefile?
<sforshee> it won't be quite that simple, we have a script to update from the dkms packages so will likely want to add a sed command or similiar to do it automatcially
<sforshee> will figure it out once we have a vbox package compatible with 4.14
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't get it, but meh, I hope you fix it evenutally :)
<LocutusOfBorg> bad news sforshee, the virtualbox-guest-dkms has not an higher priority anymore wrt the system one :(
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, as in the staging one against dkms ?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, yep, that one
<LocutusOfBorg> but honestly I don't understand why/where it gets that versioning
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-15
<isene> With kernel 4.10.0-21-generic I can do ' cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity ' but with the latest kernel 4.10.0-37-generic it hangs. Also, I cannot do ' sudo systemctl suspend ' with the latest (but this does work with the older 4.10.0-21-generic). HW = Dell XPS 15 (Ubuntu 17.04 up-to-date). Any ideas why this is?
<isene> I should add that the -21 kernel will boot fine, but any later kernel must have ' nouveau.modeset=0 ' in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<isene> I don't get any feedback or error message with that cat command on the latest kernel - is just hangs indefinitely 
<isene> s/is/it/
<apw> isene, could you file a bug with this information in it (ubuntu-bug linux) and drop the bug number in here so we can find it
<apw> isene, also could you put the exact versions you have tried and which were good and bad so we can try and locate this
<isene> Like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1723785
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723785 in linux (Ubuntu) "'cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity' hangs indefinitely (Dell XPS15, Ubuntu 17.04 w/kernel 4.10.0-37-generic)" [Undecided,New]
<apw> isene: looks believable, just make sure it has any and all versions you have tested and whether they hung or not
<isene> I will do further testing tomorrow and add logs to the report. 
